# ==> 189 EOI Invitations for January 2018 >>



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

Let's hope for the best!! 

Subscribe!!


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

amitsutar said:


> Let's hope for the best!!
> 
> 
> 
> Subscribe!!




Good work  hope we all get our desired results this month 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsingla (Aug 9, 2017)

Can somebody please guide me the process to apply for 190 for Victoria under 261313 code?
Do I need to apply through Skill Select or through Victoria Site?

I have proficient english.
Experience : 5 years(7-2 years deducted)

Do I need to show any funds while/after applying for sponsorship?

Thanks


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Subscribing...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hopefully 2018 will be a better year!

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Sylar17 (Jul 26, 2017)

*Sylar*

All the best everyone!:first:


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for January 2018 &gt;&gt;*

Subscribing. 
I’ll work out new conspiracy talks to serve you guys who are still waiting with me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

New year, new hopes.
Now we sit here and wait!


----------



## nishchay7 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi guys, no luck in december round hopefully new year will bring some great news for us.

I did have a query and was wondering if someone can help me out. I'm going to India for 4 weeks vacation in first week of January. If I do get invited in Jan is it possible for me to sort out my medicals and PCC from Delhi itself or I need to get these done from Melbourne?

Thanks in advance and good luck to all


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey guys... Merry Christmas and I wish the new year bring lots of happiness to those who are waiting...


----------



## sina_s (Oct 2, 2016)

When will be the first round of January?


----------



## Last_Jedi (Dec 11, 2017)

There are 2 possibilities to occur in Jan
> 3 rounds (03/01/18 - 17/01/18 - 31/01/18) 
> 2 rounds (10/01/18 - 24/01/18)


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

I really really hope that they will run a round with 1000+ invitations from January.


Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

shalinjames said:


> I really really hope that they will run a round with 1000+ invitations from January.
> 
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


Yeah mate, everyone in this boat is hoping for that. Its hard to believe that an organization like the DIBP cannot get their process and systems back in order for such a long time. Sure they got hacked but for a system which is totally online based, you'd assume they have a proper failsafe to address such issues.


----------



## yuhejie6 (Nov 7, 2017)

Last_Jedi said:


> There are 2 possibilities to occur in Jan
> > 3 rounds (03/01/18 - 17/01/18 - 31/01/18)
> > 2 rounds (10/01/18 - 24/01/18)


On the SkillSelect website, they mentioned the invitation rounds will be offered twice a month (in Next Round info of Invitation Round section). It will be hard to believe the invitation would happen on 3rd Jan, when they are being mean these days.


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for January 2018 &gt;&gt;*



y2j said:


> Yeah mate, everyone in this boat is hoping for that. Its hard to believe that an organization like the DIBP cannot get their process and systems back in order for such a long time. Sure they got hacked but for a system which is totally online based, you'd assume they have a proper failsafe to address such issues.




It was fake EOIs, to be precise, all accountants 85-90 which led to huge amount of invitations, believably 700-1000, sent out in September and got wasted while real profiles would have to go back to PTE courses to improve their score, which in turn benefited those PTE training institutions who in fact were the ones made up the aforementioned fake EOIs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for January 2018 &gt;&gt;*



yuhejie6 said:


> On the SkillSelect website, they mentioned the invitation rounds will be offered twice a month (in Next Round info of Invitation Round section). It will be hard to believe the invitation would happen on 3rd Jan, when they are being mean these days.




Conspiracy says, they have been picking invitations manually for high pointers with particular occupations only during December and that leads to a vast amount of backlogged 70 non-pro EOIs over one month. If they do 2 rounds in January the backlogged EOIs would be piling up to 2-2.5 months for 70 only, let alone 60-65. It is due to the fact that January has 5 Wednesday while February has full 4 Wednesday. So there is risk of getting either too far or too close between rounds. So they will have to carefully calculate the appointed dates of rounds to avoid the piling up of new EOIs while efficiently clear out the backlogged ones. 

IMO, I wouldn’t believe there’s a round on 3rd January too although I hope it will happen on full. Anyway, the first thing we want is a full round with systemised invitations, period. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yuhejie6 (Nov 7, 2017)

mmtee said:


> Conspiracy says, they have been picking invitations manually for high pointers with particular occupations only during December and that leads to a vast amount of backlogged 70 non-pro EOIs over one month. If they do 2 rounds in January the backlogged EOIs would be piling up to 2-2.5 months for 70 only, let alone 60-65. It is due to the fact that January has 5 Wednesday while February has full 4 Wednesday. So there is risk of getting either too far or too close between rounds. So they will have to carefully calculate the appointed dates of rounds to avoid the piling up of new EOIs while efficiently clear out the backlogged ones.
> 
> IMO, I wouldn’t believe there’s a round on 3rd January too although I hope it will happen on full. Anyway, the first thing we want is a full round with systemised invitations, period.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm one of the backlogged 70 non-pro  . I've been waiting for the invitation with 70 points since 5 November for Actuary occupation (actually from August with 60 points), spent huge money on PTE and applying another visa while the previous one expired last month. 

Everything is unpredictable from DIBP these days. The only thing I've learned is don't expect anything good happen, and plan for the worst. Never seen a piece of good news from them for months.


----------



## yuhejie6 (Nov 7, 2017)

yuhejie6 said:


> I'm one of the backlogged 70 non-pro  . I've been waiting for the invitation with 70 points since 5 November for Actuary occupation (actually from August with 60 points), spent huge money on PTE and applying another visa while the previous one expired last month.
> 
> Everything is unpredictable from DIBP these days. The only thing I've learned is don't expect anything good happen, and plan for the worst. Never seen a piece of good news from them for months.


Sorry for the negative words. Just every time after the invitation round, and see there is no invitation, bad feelings and negative thoughts come out, especially no one else can justify and fix the SkillSelect system.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

yuhejie6 said:


> Sorry for the negative words. Just every time after the invitation round, and see there is no invitation, bad feelings and negative thoughts come out, especially no one else can justify and fix the SkillSelect system.


Truly understand ....it's highly unpredictable...
And with backlogs for each point level increasing its even more frustrating...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

abin said:


> Truly understand ....it's highly unpredictable...
> And with backlogs for each point level increasing its even more frustrating...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk






yuhejie6 said:


> Sorry for the negative words. Just every time after the invitation round, and see there is no invitation, bad feelings and negative thoughts come out, especially no one else can justify and fix the SkillSelect system.




Well the feelings is very much common among us and keep increasing for worse. Mind you that there are fellow applicants who will lose age points next year too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul.ankireddypalli (Sep 8, 2017)

amitsutar said:


> Let's hope for the best!!
> 
> Subscribe!!


Hi Guys, 
Am also another frustrated 70 pointer for 261312(Developer Programmer) and lets hope in January 2018 we may have full round invites.

Do we have any round pending in December this year.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

rahul.ankireddypalli said:


> Hi Guys,
> Am also another frustrated 70 pointer for 261312(Developer Programmer) and lets hope in January 2018 we may have full round invites.
> 
> Do we have any round pending in December this year.


No...this year is done for all....either the jan round starts on 3rd or 10th...Not sure..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

abin said:


> rahul.ankireddypalli said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Don't think they would be back before 7th Jan, so 10th may be the most likely round date.

Writing on the wall is getting clearer now. They are inventing ways to build backlogs and limit invitations till 70 pointers now. Not bothering to update their website too is indicating lack of apathy and malice.


----------



## kgaurav37 (Nov 20, 2017)

Subscribing.


263111
189: 70 Points
DOE: 20/11/2017


----------



## mk201214 (Dec 3, 2017)

Subscribed
eoi 2 dec 2017 :: points 70 :: code 261312


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

Eoi 22nd November under 189:: points 70 :: Code 261311 , got NSW pre-invite on 1st dec submitted for approval on 11 dec. no approval
Yet no 189 invite. Guys please suggest if good to wait for 189. 
On 


ANZSCO Code: 261311 - Analyst Programmer
PTE-A: L 75, R 66, W 67, S 65 : Result published on 21/11/2017
ACS result arrived: 15th June 2017 (positive)
EOI Lodged (189): 22nd Nov 2017 (70 points)
EOI Lodged (190) for (NSW/VIC): 22nd Nov 2017 (70 +5 =75 points)
(189) Invitation Received: Not Yet
(190 NSW) Pre- Invitation Received: Yes (2nd Dec 2017)
(190 NSW) Pre Invitation Submitted : Yes (11th Dec 2017)
PCC: Not Yet
MED: Not Yet
VISA Lodged: Not Yet 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Swaraj said:


> Eoi 22nd November under 189:: points 70 :: Code 261311 , got NSW pre-invite on 1st dec submitted for approval on 11 dec. no approval
> Yet no 189 invite. Guys please suggest if good to wait for 189.
> On
> 
> ...


AS you have already submitted the application for 190, just wait it would take time around 1-4 weeks. The ratio of rejection is very low, keep calm.


----------



## dheerajsingla (Aug 9, 2017)

Can somebody help me in filing the EOI ?

My ACS assessment is as follows

The following employment after May 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

06/10 - 06/14 – 4 year(s) 1 month(s) Senior Software Engineer in COMPANY A
07/14 - 08/17 – 3 year(s) 1 month(s) Senior Software Architect in COMPANY B


So should I fill the experience in the EOI as follows ?

Position : Senior Software Engineer
Employer name : COMPANY A
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? : Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy) : 01/06/2010
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) : 20/06/2014

Position : Senior Software Architect
Employer name : COMPANY B
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? : Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy) : 01/07/2014
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) : (Blank, as I am working in COMPANY B right now)

----------OR----------

Position : Senior Software Engineer
Employer name : COMPANY A
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? : No
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy) : 01/06/2010
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) : 31/05/2012

Position : Senior Software Engineer
Employer name : COMPANY A
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? : Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy) : 01/06/2012
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) : 20/06/2014

Position : Senior Software Architect
Employer name : COMPANY B
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? : Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy) : 01/07/2014
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) : (Blank, as I am working in COMPANY B right now)


----------



## yuhejie6 (Nov 7, 2017)

SkillSelect website updated. Feel like useless information, all historical..


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

dheerajsingla said:


> Can somebody help me in filing the EOI ?
> 
> My ACS assessment is as follows
> 
> ...


Second option


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

Guys..22nd Nov and 6th December skillselect results have been published.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

yuhejie6 said:


> SkillSelect website updated. Feel like useless information, all historical..


December 6 only 300 invitation...and that too 75..and also on Dec 20 majorly it's 75...What's happening with 70 and 65....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dryogi (Oct 19, 2016)

I am new here. Please answer my query.
Does the festive season (X-mas); shut down the processing of the application. And everything will restart in JAN-2018
Therefore when is a good time to apply? Dec or wait and apply in Jan?


----------



## bhojpun (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

Below us ISACH analysis, feel very sad think tough times are ahead. What are your views??

Note this comment about December invites –

“Invitation numbers in each round may vary depending on the number of applications being processed by the department.”

This may explain why DIBP have slowed down dramatically their invitations. There is a 6 months backlog of 189 applications at the moment and so there is no incentive for DIBP to invite the full program (43,990 people or around 31,000 invites) each year when they have so many who have applied already.

It makes sense then to NOT invite so many EOIs and allow themselves to get rid of their backlog of current cases. As such this would be a huge game changer as it may well mean much LONGER waiting times for those people currently for an invitation.

There is now no guarantee that DIBP will fill their whole quota of invites in the pro rata occupations for 2017/18 and the invite mark is going to continue to stay high under this interpretation.


----------



## Last_Jedi (Dec 11, 2017)

dryogi said:


> I am new here. Please answer my query.
> Does the festive season (X-mas); shut down the processing of the application. And everything will restart in JAN-2018
> Therefore when is a good time to apply? Dec or wait and apply in Jan?



If it's consolidated visa, then, Yes! The govt will shutdown during Christmas break from 22/12 till 02/1/1, or in some cases 08/1/18. 

I presume it's common in every organization, irregardless of what application/assessment you're trying to process. 

If it's submitting your EOI application, please do it at your earliest convenience.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Hey guys,

Can someone please tell me how many invitations were sent out on 6th Dec round for 2335XX (Industrial, Mech, Prod) stream? Wondering if majority of 75 pointers are cleared out.


----------



## parthibanrey (Oct 11, 2016)

*Including spouse and kid in 189 & 190 application*

I have included my spouse and kid in my 189 & 190 EOI and claiming partner points. So my doubt is whether my spouse & kid has to accompany me during my 1st entry into Australia or they can make 1st entry anytime during the 10 months period after visa grant ?

Could someone clarify this pls.


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can someone please tell me how many invitations were sent out on 6th Dec round for 2335XX (Industrial, Mech, Prod) stream? Wondering if majority of 75 pointers are cleared out.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=2057441735

This list is updated by someone on this forum. Although results published by DIBP don't seem to be accurate as cut off date has gone back even though points increased on 6th Dec.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

itspuneetv said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=2057441735
> 
> This list is updated by someone on this forum. Although results published by DIBP don't seem to be accurate as cut off date has gone back even though points increased on 6th Dec.


This is really helpful! Cheers!


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

ISCAH's analysis on latest invitation results. 



> DIBP only invited 300 EOIs for the 189 visa. These were made up of :
> 203 Accountants
> 66 Auditors
> 7 ICT Business Analysts
> ...


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Hope DIBP starts processing the 189 applications swiftly, after the holidays. Doesn’t seem like the 3rd Jan round would be any different considering they have put a virtual stop to the invites. And we are the unlucky bunch caught in this.
My graduate visa expires on 15th March. No reply from 190 either. I’m still hopeful of getting an invite by Feb.

Can anyone here tell me roughly how much is the 70 and 75 pointers backlog for 2335XX? I submitted EOI on 27th Nov.


----------



## sunkman (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi guys,

Does anyone is Civil Engineering (233211) and is at 65?

I believe that the point would not go down to 60 as it was in the last financial year, so does anyone has ideas whether such a non-pro rata one would be invited at 65 in the coming year?

————————————————
ANZSCO Code: 233211 - Civil Engineering Professional
Age: 30
IELTS: 10
Education:20
NAATI:5
Total: 65 (189)
70 (190)
EOI Lodged (189/190) for (NSW): 13nd Sep 2017


----------



## sinahbt (Nov 18, 2017)

*Civil Engineering (233211) and 65*



sunkman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anyone is Civil Engineering (233211) and is at 65?
> 
> ...



I lodged my EOI on November 6 with 65 points for civil engineer professional and when I saw the invitation situation I applied for 190 with 70 points as well.

2 weeks ago and received the 190 of NSW pre-invite just last week.

I consulted with ISCAH and they suggested that I pay the $300 for the NSW and apply for their invite. If I get the invite from NSW wait to the maximum of the 60 days gap possible and see if I get 189 invite and I followed the given advice but due to holidays and the presumption of 12 weeks of wait for NSW government to announce their decision on whether inviting me or no, I think I have a good time to wait for a better change in 189 invitations. Otherwise I'll proceed with 190.


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

parthibanrey said:


> I have included my spouse and kid in my 189 & 190 EOI and claiming partner points. So my doubt is whether my spouse & kid has to accompany me during my 1st entry into Australia or they can make 1st entry anytime during the 10 months period after visa grant ?
> 
> Could someone clarify this pls.


They can make their first entry before the IED.


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

If anyone hasn’t noticed, the next invitation round is anticipated on 3rd of January. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Don't expect anything big on Jan 3rd invite. Some parasites are still in EOI system, someone admitting in this forum that he is going to put fake EOIs to disrupt the invite and raise the points from 75 to 80. 
Please have a look at the thread, and scroll down to see the comments from OZUSER.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...r-system-network-engineer-263111-eoi-297.html


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

mmtee said:


> <*SNIP*> kaju/moderator
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DIBP should clean all these parasites first from the system to return to a smoother invites, else all will have to sit and wait without an end.


----------



## dryogi (Oct 19, 2016)

Last_Jedi said:


> If it's consolidated visa, then, Yes! The govt will shutdown during Christmas break from 22/12 till 02/1/1, or in some cases 08/1/18.
> 
> I presume it's common in every organization, irregardless of what application/assessment you're trying to process.
> 
> If it's submitting your EOI application, please do it at your earliest convenience.


Thank you for your reply.


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Amit Sutar , have you got the ITA


----------



## AmarS (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi Everyone,
I had applied EOI on 29th April with 65 points for 189 for System Analyst(2613), can somebody please tell when can i expect the invitation?


----------



## AmarS (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi Everyone,
I had applied EOI on 29th April with 65 points for 189 for System Analyst(2613), can somebody please tell when can i expect the invitation?


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Amit Sutar , have you got the ITA




Nope, I am waiting like others.. 65 points. I missed the opportunity just by 15 days, I turned 33 on 16th July and lost 5 crucial points. Otherwise I would have got invite in 1st round of Aug 2017


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hello all, Hope you are doing good. I have a query if some1 may revert back to. I had lodged EOI in ANZCO 233311.
I have applied 189 visa with 65 points and 190 visa for NSW with 70 points. When can I expect invite? 

The last invitation round on 6th Dec shows cut off at 70 or more points in 189 visa. So a bit worried....


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

*
I have already checked in expatforms and immitracker, but still not satisfied with any of the replies. My basic question is that following last year's trends, when can I expect that 65 points will be the cut off in the coming up draws? How long my wait should be, as last year maximum days to invite, in my SOL i.e 233311 and my points i.e. 65, were thity six (36). The results for invitation round held on 20th Dec 2017 are going to be updated in January 2018, and the coming up rounds in January will be done later on. So, in general how long one usually need to wait after filing EOI ?
*


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> *
> 
> I have already checked in expatforms and immitracker, but still not satisfied with any of the replies. My basic question is that following last year's trends, when can I expect that 65 points will be the cut off in the coming up draws? How long my wait should be, as last year maximum days to invite, in my SOL i.e 233311 and my points i.e. 65, were thity six (36). The results for invitation round held on 20th Dec 2017 are going to be updated in January 2018, and the coming up rounds in January will be done later on. So, in general how long one usually need to wait after filing EOI ?
> 
> *






amitisscorpion10 said:


> Hello all, Hope you are doing good. I have a query if some1 may revert back to. I had lodged EOI in ANZCO 233311.
> 
> I have applied 189 visa with 65 points and 190 visa for NSW with 70 points. When can I expect invite?
> 
> ...






AmarS said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I had applied EOI on 29th April with 65 points for 189 for System Analyst(2613), can somebody please tell when can i expect the invitation?




Given the unpredictability of recent rounds since November, nobody can answer your questions, to be honest. Only the 75+ pointers are hopeful enough but still not all of them will be guaranteed next round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

There are some categories like mine ICT Security Specialist in which many candidates have maximum points close to 70 only , when will they get the invite ?


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

*Can I submit another EOI*



vardanlane said:


> There are some categories like mine ICT Security Specialist in which many candidates have maximum points close to 70 only , when will they get the invite ?



Hi Guys,

Based on current trends on skill select it seems quite challenging to get an invite on 65 or wait may go longer.

What is the process to submit another EOI for 190 state sponsered.

Anybody aware what all documents are required.

What should I do now ??

Regards
Vinay Kumar


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

I am expecting invite on Jan 3rd provided the capping is large enough. That being said, while I'm preparing documents, could you please advise me on the following:

Should one upload the supporting documents for the unclaimed experience too which has been deducted by ACS? Like offer and experience letters, banks statement?

I know many have uploaded everything and I want to do the same. But my agent is advising against it.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## anvishnu1984 (Aug 8, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> I am expecting invite on Jan 3rd provided the capping is large enough. That being said, while I'm preparing documents, could you please advise me on the following:
> 
> Should one upload the supporting documents for the unclaimed experience too which has been deducted by ACS? Like offer and experience letters, banks statement?
> 
> ...


come out of dream land, 189 is more or less out of question now.apply 190.


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

anvishnu1984 said:


> come out of dream land, 189 is more or less out of question now.apply 190.


Sorry, 190 is out of question for me. I'd rather wait for 189. Thank you for the concern though.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## anvishnu1984 (Aug 8, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Sorry, 190 is out of question for me. I'd rather wait for 189. Thank you for the concern though.
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> ...


NSW/ Vic are they not nominating for 26311?. If you target 189 you have to get in that 
extra 5 point cushion. Because every thing closes by march for prorata and with 300 invites they will not make it. The trend always has been on the decline this year.


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

anvishnu1984 said:


> NSW/ Vic are they not nominating for 26311?. If you target 189 you have to get in that
> extra 5 point cushion. Because every thing closes by march for prorata and with 300 invites they will not make it. The trend always has been on the decline this year.


I beg to differ. Its been 300 invite only in the last three rounds. It wont stay that way forever. I'm quite certain that January and February would be high ceilings rounds.

My DOE is Nov 22. I am quite confident that I will get invited in near future. Hence, no need for me to go for 190. I am here for marathon, not sprint. I'll wait. 

But 190? Neva !!

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

braich.abhijeet said:


> I beg to differ. Its been 300 invite only in the last three rounds. It wont stay that way forever. I'm quite certain that January and February would be high ceilings rounds.
> 
> My DOE is Nov 22. I am quite confident that I will get invited in near future. Hence, no need for me to go for 190. I am here for marathon, not sprint. I'll wait.
> 
> ...




Thanks for such a brave words. I hope (and pray) you’re thoughts will come true. 
All the best buddy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anvishnu1984 (Aug 8, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> I beg to differ. Its been 300 invite only in the last three rounds. It wont stay that way forever. I'm quite certain that January and February would be high ceilings rounds.
> 
> My DOE is Nov 22. I am quite confident that I will get invited in near future. Hence, no need for me to go for 190. I am here for marathon, not sprint. I'll wait.
> 
> ...


Yes, 5 pte attempts in 5 months definitely indicates marathon


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

I feel that we (PR aspirants) are partly responsible for artificially increasing this demand and raising the bar. Almost everyone is getting accessed in multiple occupations and then filing multiple EOIs. Then add the 190 EOI. On top of it, I know some people created EOI after every 2-3 months just to keep themselves in the system. After this, people are going for PTE like crazy. (i had no choice because i was only 60 pointer with 10 points in English). I see people with 70 points also going for PTE.

People with 65 points are crazy for PTE to jump into 75 bucket. Before the last three odd rounds, 65 pointers were getting invitation in 2-3 months. Then came the odd rounds and every 65 pointer started panic and appearing for PTE. In this process, they ended up speaking thousands and screwed up their peace of mind. At the end, further increasing the competition by getting 75 points.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## anvishnu1984 (Aug 8, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> I feel that we (PR aspirants) are partly responsible for artificially increasing this demand and raising the bar. Almost everyone is getting accessed in multiple occupations and then filing multiple EOIs. Then add the 190 EOI. On top of it, I know some people created EOI after every 2-3 months just to keep themselves in the system. After this, people are going for PTE like crazy. (i had no choice because i was only 60 pointer with 10 points in English). I see people with 70 points also going for PTE.
> 
> People with 65 points are crazy for PTE to jump into 75 bucket. Before the last three odd rounds, 65 pointers were getting invitation in 2-3 months. Then came the odd rounds and every 65 pointer started panic and appearing for PTE. In this process, they ended up speaking thousands and screwed up their peace of mind. At the end, further increasing the competition by getting 75 points.
> 
> ...


 65 pointers waiting was 2-3 months an year ago. .


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

I strongly feel that they should start inviting more people from beginning for 2018. And this year the ceiling would reach a little late than last year.


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Following 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

*Partner's PTE-A scores getting expired before final PR however valid till EOI*

Hello All,

I have one query for which i need your help to answer.
I submitted the AUS EOI with 70 points on December 2017 ( 5 points of partner) and I did not get the invitation till now.

My partner's English test validity(PTE Academic - 2 years) will get expire in first week of May,2018.

1) When we claimed the partner's points while filing the EOI, it is being mentioned that the partner should have taken the test in the period of 36 Months.

So that is again questionable like PTE-A test validity is of 2 years, however in EOI it is saying its 36 Months.

2) That is for sure that till that time ,Ii would not get the final PR, however there could be chances to get the invitation by that time. and after receiving the invitation , we can not do changes in the EOI.

*Now my question is:
Do we need to update my partner English test results with new/latest date now or not ?*


Thanks for helping and guiding in this.


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

I think they should limit it to one EOI per Passport. It will resolve so many unwanted issues and we will get the invitations quicker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

hkglpr said:


> I think they should limit it to one EOI per Passport. It will resolve so many unwanted issues and we will get the invitations quicker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Think its better to charge a fee like 300 AUD dor lodging an EOI. 
That’ll be the solution for all fake EOIS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Think its better to charge a fee like 300 AUD dor lodging an EOI.
> That’ll be the solution for all fake EOIS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That’s one option. 
If they can limit one EOI per passport, it will be more beneficial for us. 
Correct me if I’m wrong. 

If one with 75/ 70 points lodge 3 EOIs (189,190x2), he will probably get the invitation within 2 months for all 3. So basically he is wasting 2 opportunities. If 100 applicants do this, 200 invitations/ pre invitations will be wasted.

I think it is easier to fix the system because anybody in that position would do the same. We all are humans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mobius 1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi Guys. Submitted EOI with 75 points as Analyst programmer on 21/12/17. 

Can i expect an invitation in the January rounds or is there a possibility that it may go longer based on current trends?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

mobius 1 said:


> Hi Guys. Submitted EOI with 75 points as Analyst programmer on 21/12/17.
> 
> Can i expect an invitation in the January rounds or is there a possibility that it may go longer based on current trends?
> 
> ...


Even with the current trends, there are very good chances of getting the invite on Jan 3 round.
Good luck


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes..you have high chance of getting an invite.

I have another question:


Currently, I stay in INdia. I have received the PCC from US on Jan 2017. As I have not yet received the invite from AU PR, incase if I get a PR in next month, should I get PCC once again from US FBI?? Is it not valid. Note : My last stay in US was in 2012. 

Could you please confirm should I get the PCC once again from US FBI??

Thanks
Hebba


----------



## hkhweb (Aug 2, 2017)

friends,
do you know when ACS will start to work?
thanks

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

hkhweb said:


> friends,
> do you know when ACS will start to work?
> thanks
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk




From 10th Jan.


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

Does 25 hours weekly work for 8+ years qualify as acceptable by DIBP for 20 points or they need full time for the same ? Any idea ??


----------



## hkhweb (Aug 2, 2017)

gvbrin said:


> From 10th Jan.
> 
> 
> Thanks Vijay
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Vijay

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Does 25 hours weekly work for 8+ years qualify as acceptable by DIBP for 20 points or they need full time for the same ? Any idea ??




Part time is not accepted, only full time with Min of 40 hours for week is considered as valid experience.


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

lnhebbar said:


> Yes..you have high chance of getting an invite.
> 
> I have another question:
> 
> ...




You need to get new pcc as your old one will expire in Jan 2018. Better to get pcc only if are sure that you would get invite in coming months.


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhi2018 (Dec 31, 2017)

*Expected EOI invite*

Hi All

I have been following this forum for a few months now. I originally submitted my EOI for 2613 Developer Programmer on 21/07/2017 at 65 points and as we all know it was all good for a few months and they were clearing the backlog from April. I was hopeful that it will be cleared out in approx 5-6 months, but it changed quickly and there were no hopes.

I then decided to take PTE and fortunately, I finally received the desired score last week and updated my EOI to 75 on 24/12/2017. 

After what DIBP posted about slowing down the invites based on how many applications for 189 are being processed, I am really stressed about getting an invite in January. 

What would you guys predict?

Thanks


----------



## abhi2018 (Dec 31, 2017)

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Does 25 hours weekly work for 8+ years qualify as acceptable by DIBP for 20 points or they need full time for the same ? Any idea ??


I believe 25 hours a week would be fine. I might be wrong but as far as I can recall it needs to be consistent and over 20 hours per week.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> I beg to differ. Its been 300 invite only in the last three rounds. It wont stay that way forever. I'm quite certain that January and February would be high ceilings rounds.
> 
> My DOE is Nov 22. I am quite confident that I will get invited in near future. Hence, no need for me to go for 190. I am here for marathon, not sprint. I'll wait.
> 
> ...


Why no to 190. IT has opportunity only in Vic and NSW. So no point in getting 189 with all states. 190 will also give benefit to try and concentrate in one state rather than shuttling between states and never settle down in life. I would prefer the best state suits me and apply. I have a friend who worked one month in Brisbane, then in Sydney and in Melbourne, I saw how tough was his life. And another one who got 190 in NSW, moved only within Sydney and settle down well in Sydney. So 190 isn't a bad option.


----------



## hydaspirant (Dec 5, 2017)

abhi2018 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have been following this forum for a few months now. I originally submitted my EOI for 2613 Developer Programmer on 21/07/2017 at 65 points and as we all know it was all good for a few months and they were clearing the backlog from April. I was hopeful that it will be cleared out in approx 5-6 months, but it changed quickly and there were no hopes.
> 
> ...


What did DIBP post about slowing down the 189??


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

meldney said:


> Why no to 190. IT has opportunity only in Vic and NSW. So no point in getting 189 with all states. 190 will also give benefit to try and concentrate in one state rather than shuttling between states and never settle down in life. I would prefer the best state suits me and apply. I have a friend who worked one month in Brisbane, then in Sydney and in Melbourne, I saw how tough was his life. And another one who got 190 in NSW, moved only within Sydney and settle down well in Sydney. So 190 isn't a bad option.


Well, I've already decided that I'll settle down in Brisbane. Does QLD gives 190? No.

If I've 189, i am not bounded to stick in a state if i get better opportunity in the other. 189 is better than 190 hands down. Dont sell me 190 please. If you like it, please withdraw your 189 EOI and go for 190.

I do not wish to sail two boats to increase my chances. I'll patiently wait for 189 rather than getting stuck with 190. Hence, will not do 190 EOI at all.

Thanks for the advise. Appreciate it.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Well, I've already decided that I'll settle down in Brisbane. Does QLD gives 190? No.
> 
> If I've 189, i am not bounded to stick in a state if i get better opportunity in the other. 189 is better than 190 hands down. Dont sell me 190 please. If you like it, please withdraw your 189 EOI and go for 190.
> 
> ...




I believe you are considering 190 in a wrong way. 190 subclass has moral Obligation to stay and work in sponsored state but they never stop you finding or moving to other states , I saw many people those moved to different state after six month just dropping an email to state immigration department. I am also in same boat. 


ANZSCO Code: 261311 - Analyst Programmer
PTE-A: L 75, R 66, W 67, S 65 : Result published on 21/11/2017
ACS result arrived: 15th June 2017 (positive)
EOI Lodged (189): 22nd Nov 2017 (70 points)
EOI Lodged (190) for (NSW/VIC): 22nd Nov 2017 (70 +5 =75 points)
(189) Invitation Received: Not Yet
(190 NSW) Pre- Invitation Received: Yes (2nd Dec 2017)
(190 NSW) Pre Invitation Submitted : Yes (11th Dec 2017)
PCC: Not Yet
MED: Not Yet
VISA Lodged: Not Yet 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Swaraj said:


> I believe you are considering 190 in a wrong way. 190 subclass has moral Obligation to stay and work in sponsored state but they never stop you finding or moving to other states , I saw many people those moved to different state after six month just dropping an email to state immigration department. I am also in same boat.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> ...


Well, let's just say I dont want to commit a moral obligation and then run away from it. This Moral Obligation later could create problems during applying for citizenship.

189 is a much better pathway towards citizenship.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## abhi2018 (Dec 31, 2017)

hydaspirant said:


> What did DIBP post about slowing down the 189??


This is what ISCAH posted:

Note this comment about December invites –

“Invitation numbers in each round may vary depending on the number of applications being processed by the department.”

This may explain why DIBP have slowed down dramatically their invitations. There is a 6 months backlog of 189 applications at the moment and so there is no incentive for DIBP to invite the full program (43,990 people or around 31,000 invites) each year when they have so many who have applied already.

It makes sense then to NOT invite so many EOIs and allow themselves to get rid of their backlog of current cases. As such this would be a huge game changer as it may well mean much LONGER waiting times for those people currently for an invitation.

There is now no guarantee that DIBP will fill their whole quota of invites in the pro rata occupations for 2017/18 and the invite mark is going to continue to stay high under this interpretation.


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

abhi2018 said:


> This is what ISCAH posted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




An interpretation of current trend during the last 2 months. Yes they are slowing down to resolve their own problem of having the September incident. Also the merging of the DIBP to form Home Affairs left them lots of things to do. Also also the festive season. Also also also the conspiracy of new heavy changes within the Skill Select system on the verge of 2018. 

Still, everything is analysis on current trend, not prediction. Even the Iscah themselves haven’t thrown out any usual prediction for up coming rounds because of the unpredictability and complicated situation. Now what we can do is either keep digging out points to improve our EOIs while waiting for the next rounds to see what the decision each round was made by the HA for the program. 

Again, at this very moment, everything and everyone are in the fog of war. Don’t be optimistic but also don’t be pessimistic. Sit tight and brace yourselves. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

mmtee said:


> An interpretation of current trend during the last 2 months. Yes they are slowing down to resolve their own problem of having the September incident.


What was the September incident?


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

Engineers only

I've observed this backlog trend last from last years official stats. It takes 3-4 months to clear up for 70 pointers and 8-12 months for the 65 pointers.

Also, currently, as we stand, all 70 pointers who applied before October 30, 2017 have been invited, and all 65 pointers who before april 2017 have been invited. 

Lets hope this backlog clears up in the invitation round tonight!

Keep your ear to the ground! If you hear anything, post it! If you get an invite/NOT, post it!


----------



## Robi14 (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi All

can anyone confirm if 190 is available for 2334-- electronics engineers and for which states?

I have 75 points to apply for it


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

Are we confirmed for todays round


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

no one knows for sure, if the skillselect gods are pleased we might have a round tonight.


vardanlane said:


> Are we confirmed for todays round


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Subscribing


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

sumitsagar said:


> no one knows for sure, if the skillselect gods are pleased we might have a round tonight.


"The next invitation round is anticipated to run on 3 January 2018." This is what is present on their website.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Department have a history of skipping rounds and not keeping with the given dates. 


prashantpratik said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> > no one knows for sure, if the skillselect gods are pleased we might have a round tonight.
> ...


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

I am hopeful to get an invite in the January round

262112 - ICT Security Specialist -70 points - 189
Age - 25
Experience - 10
PTE-20
Education -15


----------



## gdsrikanth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Experts,



I have received my ACS as below and submitted EOI (189) with job experience as '12/07 - 10/17 – 9 year(s) 10 month(s)'. 



ACS Letter:

The following employment after December 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates:

12/07 - 10/17 – 9 year(s) 10 month(s)

Position: NA

Employer: NA

Country: NA





The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.

Dates: 12/05 - 12/07 – 0 year(s) 0 month(s)

Position: Not Professional ICT Level Experience

Employer: NA

Country: NA

-------------------------------------------------------------



EOI Letter:

Criteria: Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation - overseas within the last 10 years. 

Points Bracket: Equal to or greater than 8 Years 

Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Points-Tested Stream): 15



-------------------------------------------------------------



Kindly advise whether my submission is correct or do i need to resubmit with new employment date as December 2013?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

gdsrikanth said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any experience before December 2013 must be marked as non relevant and from Jan 2014 you can mark it as relevant so it makes you points claimable experience of 4 years

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

Today there should be a round right ??


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

vardanlane said:


> Today there should be a round right ??


Hopefully yes...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

abin said:


> Hopefully yes...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


not today - 3rd January ...


----------



## rahulmalhotra21 (Sep 20, 2016)

Guys, I raised this question in another forum also, repeating here for your guidance.

I am a 75 pointer who applied for 190 to South Australia. I got invited and paid the fee on 31st December'2016. Its been over a year that i have been waiting but nothing has happened yet! 

Someone suggested me to call them and speak to them. What would be the best option. 

P.S. I sent them a mail beginning of December'17 enquiring about the status of my application but only got an automated reply stating "Enquiries for status updates will not be responded to".

I am really in a tough spot and dont know what I should do now. Any expert comments will help.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

swatee25 said:


> not today - 3rd January ...


After 4 to 5 hours it will start...so technically in India it's 2 but yes midnight past jan 3rd

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

abin said:


> After 4 to 5 hours it will start...so technically in India it's 2 but yes midnight past jan 3rd
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Oh ...so you are saying that automated invites will start once it hits 3rd Jan in Australia. I was under the impression that it happens only during AU business hours....fingers crossed and all the best to all the expectant


----------



## riaz2783 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi All

I originally submitted my EOI on 20/10/2016. I got an invitation but due to some reasons had to let it go. So i suspended my account for a year. Now i have submitted my EOI again in december. 


Age: 25 
English Language Ability Proficient 10 (IELTS=>R:7 W:7 L:9 S:8)
Level of educational 15
Years of Experience in Nominated Occupation -overseas within the last 10 years. 15
TOTAL *65*

What is my change of getting ITA again? In how much time it is expected? 
Shall i submit new EOI ?


----------



## NiCuZn (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi all, applying for acs submission, fi St step for aus PR. I went thru the several sites and dofund different answers. Can anyone suggest whether how pdf upload will work for me if u have bachelor as well as masters. Should all educational certificates be merged into one PDF ? Thanks for your time !


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

swatee25 said:


> Oh ...so you are saying that automated invites will start once it hits 3rd Jan in Australia. I was under the impression that it happens only during AU business hours....fingers crossed and all the best to all the expectant


Yeah...that's what I believe was happening till now..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

riaz2783 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I originally submitted my EOI on 20/10/2016. I got an invitation but due to some reasons had to let it go. So i suspended my account for a year. Now i have submitted my EOI again in december.
> 
> ...


There is a lot of backlog....currently people with 70 points are still waiting for an invite....65 pointers may get the invite around Sept 2018 as per ISCAH predictions...if you keep on submitting new EOI it will lead to duplication and you will keep going to the bottom of the queue


----------



## nvnpunia (Mar 21, 2017)

mobius 1 said:


> Hi Guys. Submitted EOI with 75 points as Analyst programmer on 21/12/17.
> 
> Can i expect an invitation in the January rounds or is there a possibility that it may go longer based on current trends?
> 
> ...


Hi,

You applied for 189 or 190.

I am also planning for same category.

Please mention your timeline.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mobius 1 (Jun 29, 2017)

nvnpunia said:


> Hi,
> 
> You applied for 189 or 190.
> 
> ...




I submitted 189 and waiting for the invite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mobius 1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Guys. Another question. 

While submitting EOI, I had only mentioned the ACS accepted work experience and ticked it as relevant. I did not include or mention the 2 years of work experience which ACS did not count as not relevant. 

Can this be an issue. Please suggest !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

mobius 1 said:


> Guys. Another question.
> 
> While submitting EOI, I had only mentioned the ACS accepted work experience and ticked it as relevant. I did not include or mention the 2 years of work experience which ACS did not count as not relevant.
> 
> ...


Add that as well and mark as non - relevant.

If claimed points dont change then updating EOI wont affect the DOE


----------



## rahul.ankireddypalli (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI with 70 points on 6th December 2017 and what are my changes of getting an invite.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

rahul.ankireddypalli said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 70 points on 6th December 2017 and what are my changes of getting an invite.


For which profession?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul.ankireddypalli (Sep 8, 2017)

abin said:


> For which profession?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



261312 Developer programmer


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Submitted EOI for 190 (NSW) with 80 points and 189 with 75 points for Accountant (general) on 30th Dec'17.
Any idea when should one expect an invitation keeping in mind the current scenario.


----------



## shre23 (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi All, 
Code : 261111 BA
Points 70 - 189, 75 - 190 Victoria, NSW
EOI filled on 14th November

Looks like 3 months wait at least for 189 

190 - don't know when they invite , some say 12 weeks.

Does anybody with 261111 (BA) got invite (pre-invite) from NSW or Victoria in December with 75 points?

Had IELTS-Proficient with L -8.5 R-9 W- 7.5 S-7

I am thinking to take PTE to make it to 80 pointer.

Any suggestions from folks who had taken IELTS and then PTE?


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

Do we have invitation round today?


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

shre23 said:


> Hi All,
> Code : 261111 BA
> Points 70 - 189, 75 - 190 Victoria, NSW
> EOI filled on 14th November
> ...


I had 75 points for BA 261111 with DOE Dec 9th and got a pre-invite from NSW on 18th Dec. Your points are good but the states seem to be pre-inviting candidates with Superior English. So try to get Superior English. If you do, then even SC 189 will not be more than a 2 week wait. You won't need SC 190 anymore.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Hope there is a proper round today... I wish everyone All the best. 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## riaz2783 (Jan 2, 2017)

I read somewhere that "If claimed points dont change then updating EOI wont affect the DOE"
So my points have been same before and aftere suspending my EOI. So my DOE will be considered the one from last year?


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

If points are not changing then DOE won't be affected

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello All,

I am new to this forum. I have an overall score of 75 pts and will be submitting my EOI tomorrow for 261111. Any chances of getting an invite soon?


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Guys, if you get invited, please include you DOE, job occupation and points.

This is help everybody and people asking details after the post.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## mk201214 (Dec 3, 2017)

All, if you get invited, please post you DOE, job occupation and points so that it helps all....


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

5 more minutes to go


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Let's see how many today!


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Should I refresh the page exactly during that time or will I get an email? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Good luck ladies and gentlemen. I hope its a full round.


----------



## abhi2018 (Dec 31, 2017)

No invite yet

75 points

DOE: 24/12/2018
Job Code : 2613 Developer Programmer


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

No invite yet. 70 points. Non pro rata 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Good luck ladies and gentlemen. I hope its a full round.




Nah I don't think think so bro. The moment when they announced the round without the quota, I had made up my mind that the round will be having the same 300 quota. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

Yep, no invites till now. 75 points 261313. Doe 19/12


----------



## yeshudas.kuriakose (Nov 21, 2017)

I don’t think there will be a round happening today  most probably next Wednesday


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

prashantpratik said:


> Yep, no invites till now. 75 points 261313. Doe 19/12


Check your skills account instead. Check if it has an apply button. Emails come later.


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

Got the invite.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

yeshudas.kuriakose said:


> I don’t think there will be a round happening today  most probably next Wednesday


What about tomorrow? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hydaspirant (Dec 5, 2017)

yeshudas.kuriakose said:


> I don’t think there will be a round happening today  most probably next Wednesday


DIBP had posted that there is a round on Jan 3rd.. so there shud be some round happening on 3rd Jan


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

prashantpratik said:


> Got the invite.


Please put ur details..code ,points and doe

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

prashantpratik said:


> Got the invite.


Dude, job code DOE and points ?

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## mk201214 (Dec 3, 2017)

prashantpratik said:


> Got the invite.


congrtss bro


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

prashantpratik said:


> Got the invite.


what is code,points and doe?


----------



## hydaspirant (Dec 5, 2017)

prashantpratik said:


> Got the invite.


Pls post your points and other details


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks for all the support guys. Got the invite with 75 points, 261313, DOE 19/12. All the best!


----------



## abhi2018 (Dec 31, 2017)

Got the invite as well.


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

Congratulations guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

abhi2018 said:


> Got the invite as well.


Please put your details

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## abhi2018 (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks for all your support guys and good luck. I will definitely be around here to help others.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

So far we have 

75 points

DOE: 24/12/2018
Job Code : 2613 Developer Programmer


----------



## abhi2018 (Dec 31, 2017)

75 Points Developer programmer

DOE 24/12/2017

Status: Invited

I was reading above, someone from 19/12 has also been invited for 2613


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

Got the invite guys. Thank you for the support everyone.

__________________
ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
EOI - Visa 189 (75p) : 20-12-2017
Invitation : invited.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

External auditor 80 points Dec 13 2017 invited


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

abhi2018 said:


> 75 Points Developer programmer
> 
> DOE 24/12/2017
> 
> ...



Yea but 24/12 is the latest which is yours.


----------



## hydaspirant (Dec 5, 2017)

Is this round again for 75s an 80s only???


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Any non pro rata update?? Anyone? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhi2018 (Dec 31, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Yea but 24/12 is the latest which is yours.




Yes, my EOI was submitted at 24/12 9:32 PM Australian Time


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

Congrats to those received invite, please update immitracker as well. thank you folks.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Again 75 points...so now is the new cut off 75

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

Accountant???


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

hydaspirant said:


> Is this round again for 75s an 80s only???



yes definitely is not a full round


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> yes definitely is not a full round




Australian government <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content: see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdb (Aug 1, 2016)

INVITED 189
Aerospace Engineer 233911
Point 75
DOE 15/12


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

pdb said:


> INVITED 189
> Aerospace Engineer 233911
> Point 75
> DOE 15/12


Congrats


----------



## abhi2018 (Dec 31, 2017)

sghx700_rgb said:


> Congrats to those received invite, please update immitracker as well. thank you folks.


Yes, I have updated mine. 

It does not look like to be a full round. Waiting for a mate to respond, his submission was at 70 points 2613 15 November.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> Australian government <*SNIP*>
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seriously man....this is really getting on my nerves...why the world they can't just declare that 75 points is the new <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content: see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator* cut off...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

So far,
Confirmed 

External auditor 80 points 13/12 
Software 75 points 261313 24/12
Aerospace Engineer 75 points 233911 15/12

Looks like 75-80 round


----------



## Sukhpuni84 (Jul 13, 2017)

75 points doe 29/10/17
General accountant 
Not invited yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Yea but 24/12 is the latest which is yours.


Isn't the eoi approved for those who submitted first? Or is it approved for which is latest? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Did any civil engineers get invited ? Pls update.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Isn't the eoi approved for those who submitted first? Or is it approved for which is latest?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Hey dude did you get invitation today?


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Isn't the eoi approved for those who submitted first? Or is it approved for which is latest?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


It helps in making the future predictions since DIBP does not publish the result on time. So if someone has 25/12 then I will update that or if someone has 17/12 I will not. I hope that made sense.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Hey dude did you get invitation today?


Nop. Non pro rata. 70 points. 1 month already. Still no invite. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gk.0731 (Mar 28, 2017)

kbangia said:


> So far,
> Confirmed
> 
> External auditor 80 points 13/12
> ...


External Auditor 80 points 21/12 Invited


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Gk.0731 said:


> External Auditor 80 points 21/12 Invited


Updated


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Looks like NSW is the only faster option for non pro at this time....


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Looks like NSW is the only faster option for non pro at this time....


Sock up and get your English points.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Gk.0731 said:


> External Auditor 80 points 21/12 Invited


Congratulations!

But here rises the question. If they got invited with EOI submitted in December then how does doe play its role? There are many EOI s with earlier dates and still didn't get.


----------



## shadabkhaniet (Jan 9, 2017)

DOE 16/12
Points 75
261313
Invitation received.
I cannot emphasize more how this forum is helpful in getting the invite.

Thank You Guys. 

Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


----------



## abhi2018 (Dec 31, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> But here rises the question. If they got invited with EOI submitted in December then how does doe play its role? There are many EOI s with earlier dates and still didn't get.


The highest score gets a preference. If there is a tie at the same score, the one with earlier DOE gets a preference.


----------



## hanoop (Dec 24, 2017)

Just got the invite! 

ICT Biz Analyst 261111
DOE: 22/12/2017
Points: 75


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

So far,

Invite confirmed
External auditor 80 points 21/12 
Software 75 points 261313 24/12
Aerospace Engineer 75 points 233911 15/12
Ict Business 75 points 261111 22/12

No invite confirmed
General accountant* 75 points 29/10
Non pro rata 70 points 1/12 

So far just looks like 75-80 round


----------



## AnjuS (Aug 28, 2017)

ICT BA 261111
Revised DOE : 15 Dec
Points: 75
Invited


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Sock up and get your English points.


This weekend I'm going :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

immitracker shows someone with 70 points for ICT Business Analyst got the invite


----------



## hydaspirant (Dec 5, 2017)

Is there any way to contact DIBP dept??? Not via emails, any contact #? We should take this up so some action should be taken. DIBP has NO RIGHT to play with our lives. This is the matter of our career and future.
It is DIBP who confirmed through their website that 65 points is eligible for a PR and then we started applying for it keeping aside our other priorities. And now, they cannot put <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content: see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator* cut off as 75!!!


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

hydaspirant said:


> Is there any way to contact DIBP dept??? Not via emails, any contact #? We should take this up so some action should be taken. DIBP has NO RIGHT to play with our lives. This is the matter of our career and future.
> It is DIBP who confirmed through their website that 65 points is eligible for a PR and then we started applying for it keeping aside our other priorities. And now, they cannot put <*SNIP*> cut off as 75!!!




Not 65 , it’s 60 points for PR 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

As a matter of fact the money that many people spend to retake English test they could have used for their moving to Australia. Now everyone is wasting his savings just to get few points more. They should start inviting EOI s with 65 and 60.


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

So, we sit here and wait!


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

kbangia said:


> So far,
> 
> Invite confirmed
> External auditor 80 points 21/12
> ...


Is non pro rata invited till 1st December???

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hydaspirant (Dec 5, 2017)

I submitted my EOI on *6th Nov-2017 with 70 points *which I thought was safe. But still no luck.


----------



## farhananwar41 (Nov 13, 2017)

hydaspirant said:


> Is there any way to contact DIBP dept??? Not via emails, any contact #? We should take this up so some action should be taken. DIBP has NO RIGHT to play with our lives. This is the matter of our career and future.
> It is DIBP who confirmed through their website that 65 points is eligible for a PR and then we started applying for it keeping aside our other priorities. And now, they cannot put <*SNIP*> cut off as 75!!!



They have a contact number, but it takes around 2 hours for the turn. Secondly, they will not reply this. The best way to raise the voice is through emails, a petition on change.org and through contacting lawmakers. 
The government neither finishing the immigration system completely nor inviting the eligible candidates. It's really frustrating.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Guys,

Can anyone please tell me any info regarding NAATI? That’s my only option of increasing the points now. My graduate visa expires in 2 months.
If anyone has any advice I would really appreciate it. I was so hopeful that the rounds would go to normal in new year. I’m dreading the day I’ve to leave, once my visa ends.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Pathpk said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can anyone please tell me any info regarding NAATI? That’s my only option of increasing the points now. My graduate visa expires in 2 months.
> If anyone has any advice I would really appreciate it. I was so hopeful that the rounds would go to normal in new year. I’m dreading the day I’ve to leave, once my visa ends.


This is stated in their website "NAATI’s new certification system will take effect from January 2018. Based on levels of demand, NAATI is intending to schedule and conduct the first certification tests from February 2018."

So I do not think you have enough time to make it

Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

abin said:


> Seriously man....this is really getting on my nerves...why the world they can't just declare that 75 points is the new <*SNIP*> cut off...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




Government is planning something new bro. Federal government have asked the comments for new migration program, where you can clearly see they are preferring regional visas than any other visas. You should better read it bro. So now it can be said that either you make 70 or more than 70 points to stay in City area or have 60,65 to stay in regional. They have asked for the comments before the implementation but I afraid they have already started it since November. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Government is planning something new bro. Federal government have asked the comments for new migration program, where you can clearly see they are preferring regional visas than any other visas. You should better read it bro. So now it can be said that either you make 70 or more than 70 points to stay in City area or have 60,65 to stay in regional. They have asked for the comments before the implementation but I afraid they have already started it since November.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it ? Can you send me link?


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Mad.cat said:


> Is it ? Can you send me link?


http://www.iscah.com/federal-govern...ize-composition-australias-migration-program/

Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Is it ? Can you send me link?



http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Repor...papers/managing-australias-migrant-intake.pdf

Even this was posted by ISCAH migration page this afternoon.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hydaspirant (Dec 5, 2017)

*Any idea when is the next round?*


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

While true that they are inviting suggestion for changes in migration program, I read through the doc but I cannot infer that they are going to make such divide o the basis and nowhere the same is mentioned in the doc.


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

hydaspirant said:


> Is there any way to contact DIBP dept??? Not via emails, any contact #? We should take this up so some action should be taken. DIBP has NO RIGHT to play with our lives. This is the matter of our career and future.
> It is DIBP who confirmed through their website that 65 points is eligible for a PR and then we started applying for it keeping aside our other priorities. And now, they cannot put <*SNIP*> cut off as 75!!!


We can tweet them. It has good visibility too.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Is the invitation round over? Can we still expect invites ?


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

To everyone with 65 and 70 points in this forum,

Why is everyone being so negative? I don't get it. People normally wait atleast a few months for their invitation. You can't file an EOI and expect to get invited a week later.
The system is designed to make you wait.

If anything we should be mad about the pathetic 300-500 invite per round number. This rate is pathetic! I've seen all the stats and numbers for last year and it hasn't dropped this low for this long.


----------



## anvishnu1984 (Aug 8, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> We can tweet them. It has good visibility too.
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> ...


Congrats buddy your marathon is not going to end soon. How is the feeling inside?.


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

anvishnu1984 said:


> Congrats buddy your marathon is not going to end soon. How is the feeling inside?.


Still relaxed. No change. I knew what I was signing up for when I started the process. 

Sitting at 70 points will get me invite, sooner or later, I'm certain.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

SgtWhipLash69 said:


> To everyone with 65 and 70 points in this forum,
> 
> Why is everyone being so negative? I don't get it. People normally wait atleast a few months for their invitation. You can't file an EOI and expect to get invited a week later.
> The system is designed to make you wait.
> ...


No, not being negative. Just that things will change in July and I want to get the visa before that.!!!


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> No, not being negative. Just that things will change in July and I want to get the visa before that.!!!



Am in the same situation too.

EOI - 19th Nov
Points - 70
Computer Networks

:lalala:


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Any idea if non pro rata personals where invited or not?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

loading254 said:


> swatee25 said:
> 
> 
> > No, not being negative. Just that things will change in July and I want to get the visa before that.!!!
> ...


All the best!


----------



## hydaspirant (Dec 5, 2017)

When is the next round scheduled? Any idea??


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Any idea if non pro rata personals where invited or not?


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

hydaspirant said:


> When is the next round scheduled? Any idea??


17th December 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Sorry....perhaps 17th jan

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

abin said:


> hydaspirant said:
> 
> 
> > When is the next round scheduled? Any idea??
> ...


17th Jan... Not December!


----------



## pittbox (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I just checked my mail and saw the invite. 
EOI : 14th Dec
Points : 75 
Software programmer.

Could you please point me to the list of things to be done next ? 
Like how to proceed further


----------



## Gaurzilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Till now, I was keeping the hope that invitations will again start for 65 pointers. Now, I am totally disappointed and hopeless.

CODE: 261313 (189)
PTE cleared: 6 March 17
ACS positive: 10 May 17
EOI applied: 25 May 17 (I don't know why I applied so late)
INVITATION: seems no hope.


----------



## Gaurzilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Gaurzilla said:


> Till now, I was keeping the hope that invitations will again start for 65 pointers. Now, I am totally disappointed and hopeless.
> 
> CODE: 261313 (189)
> PTE cleared: 6 March 17
> ...


Already waited for around 8 months with 65 points. :ballchain:


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Congratulations to those who got invited.

Please withdraw all your other EOI, if available. That will help others.

Thank you for understanding.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Gaurzilla said:


> Till now, I was keeping the hope that invitations will again start for 65 pointers. Now, I am totally disappointed and hopeless.
> 
> CODE: 261313 (189)
> PTE cleared: 6 March 17
> ...


Try to get higher points in english or else apply 190. Its better to get 190 before govt change the rules.


----------



## hkhweb (Aug 2, 2017)

today I have heared that , Australia migeration service is removing PTE from system as it has a lot of bug... i don't know if it is true but it will affect everything.

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

hkhweb said:


> today I have heared that , Australia migeration service is removing PTE from system as it has a lot of bug... i don't know if it is true but it will affect everything.
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


From which source you got this info?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

hkhweb said:


> today I have heared that , Australia migeration service is removing PTE from system as it has a lot of bug... i don't know if it is true but it will affect everything.
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


Source please?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hkhweb (Aug 2, 2017)

kumarv2017 said:


> Source please?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


some other forum no source . but same happened to Newzeland last year on March. and Newzeland is somehow testbed for Australia.

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi, does anyone got invite under 2335 category?


----------



## hkhweb (Aug 2, 2017)

abin said:


> From which source you got this info?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


In addition he mentioned that they added IELTS via computer so they can remove PTE.

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

hkhweb said:


> kumarv2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Source please?
> ...



Is it?
I dnt knw much abt NZ but here's what nz immi website says fr skilled migrant category that pte is accepted
See attached


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

hkhweb said:


> some other forum no source . but same happened to Newzeland last year on March. and Newzeland is somehow testbed for Australia.
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk




New Zealand still accepts PTE, moreover they have started accepting it from November 2016, then how come they stop it before.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi guys.

I have a query on behalf of my friend, he is currently doing his masters in some IT course in AUS.

As of now his points are 65 
Age 30
Pte 20
Bachelors 15.
Work ex 0 | 3 yr wrk ex 2 yrs deducted by acs.

Will it be ok if he applies EOI now with 65 and if he doesnt get invite on 65. Can he get the 5 points of aus education after completion of course or will he have to got through skill assessment again?


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> New Zealand still accepts PTE, moreover they have started accepting it from November 2016, then how come they stop it before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.

@ hkhweb : some validation before would be better.
Such things create confusion

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hydaspirant (Dec 5, 2017)

Dont worry mate, its a Delay and not a Stop. You will surely get the invite, dont give up!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hkhweb said:


> some other forum no source . but same happened to Newzeland last year on March. and Newzeland is somehow testbed for Australia.
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


I would suggest to stop spreading rumours


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

This rounds (03 Jan) also seems to be disappointing. DIBP is acting like judge, jury and executioner at the same time. There is no one to question them or audit them. I strongly feel that there is a need of a professional standard command department who DIBP reports if someone makes a complain regarding any of DIBP services and this has to independent of tribunal courts. This situation is really pathetic and sad at the same time.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> This rounds (03 Jan) also seems to be disappointing. DIBP is acting like judge, jury and executioner at the same time. There is no one to question them or audit them. I strongly feel that there is a need of a professional standard command department who DIBP reports if someone makes a complain regarding any of DIBP services and this has to independent of tribunal courts. This situation is really pathetic and sad at the same time.


Immigration to Australia is not a right, its a privilige. 

DIBP acts in the best interest (as they see it) of a country.


----------



## yuhejie6 (Nov 7, 2017)

Dear experts, I have a query about the point test on skilled employment. I have got a positive full skilled assessment last year from VETASSESS and the outcome says the ‘date deemed skilled’ for point test is 2/2017. Now is January 2018, I am eligible to claim the extra 5 points for one year working experience for skilled employment as i have stayed in the same position same company for another year. Do I need to be reassessed by VETASSESS again? or I can claim this 5 point straight away by changing my EOI? It may take extra months to wait for the reassessment result, really want to claim this 5 points as soon as possible. But need to make sure it is right before I do it. Thanks .


----------



## Gaurzilla (Jul 15, 2017)

As per http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Repor...papers/managing-australias-migrant-intake.pdf

In 2016-17 approximately *124,000 *skilled visas were granted to skilled migrants and their families.

However, The Migration Program was set at *190,000 *places for 2017-18.Two thirds to skilled migrants and their family members (*128,550* places) and one third to the reunion of Australian citizens, permanent residents or eligible New Zealand citizens with their immediate family members from overseas (*57,400* places).

Conclusion: New-zealanders have their own quota and if DIBP targets the quota specified for this year, there would definitely be very huge rounds in coming future for rest of the world as well.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Gaurzilla said:


> As per http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Repor...papers/managing-australias-migrant-intake.pdf
> 
> In 2016-17 approximately *124,000 *skilled visas were granted to skilled migrants and their families.
> 
> ...


Better to check number of ITAs issued, rather than visa granted, it makes much better sense and does not lead to false assumptions.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Immigration to Australia is not a right, its a privilige.
> 
> DIBP acts in the best interest (as they see it) of a country.


oh.. don't get me wrong. I am not one of those whose analogy is to think immigration as their right. I 100% believe its a privilege, but however, I feel the need for an independent body to look over the actions of how DIBP operate. Where that body can pressure DIBP to make changes if they find a particular complain is reasonable beyond doubt. 
PS: I know this is a off topic post so I apologize if I offended anyone.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Anyone from 2335XX occupation (Ind, Mech, Prod engg) got an invite in last round?


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

It's so disheartening.!!! We all thought dir was going to be a full and normal round; but alas same 300 per round. Dibp plssssssssss ,we plea,please carry us along.am sooooi tired of the whole process that I feel so sick from within. If any one has a direct link to dibp,pls enquire from DM. We r so sick in heart.please


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Moncouer said:


> It's so disheartening.!!! We all thought dir was going to be a full and normal round; but alas same 300 per round. Dibp plssssssssss ,we plea,please carry us along.am sooooi tired of the whole process that I feel so sick from within. If any one has a direct link to dibp,pls enquire from DM. We r so sick in heart.please


Hey bro, I understand how you feel. I haven't slept since last nights' round. The fact that after all these 8 years (4 years bachelors + 2 years masters + 2 graduate visa), I still can't find foothold is so dispiriting.

Back in Nov I was confident that I'll get an invite by jan '18. Now I'm looking at a scenario where I've to quit my job and leave the country and a prospect of a grim uncertain future.

But these are the things beyond our control, and though it's easier said than done, worrying about things that we cannot control is futile. What we can do is hope for a better future and take one step at a time.


----------



## yuwee92 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello guys,

I have the following;

Age - 30 points
Superior english - 20 points
Bachelor degree - 15 points
Australian study requirements - 5 points
Total = 70 points
Eoi submitted on: 28 November 2017

My nominated occupation is *2331 CHEMICAL AND MATERIALS ENGINEERS* , non-pro rata.
My question will be when can i expect an invitation?


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

yuwee92 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have the following;
> 
> ...


Nobody from non pro rata is replying. I also submitted on 27/11. 70 points non pro rata. No idea when we will be invited. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## yuwee92 (Nov 29, 2017)

I read your last comment and looks like we are in the same boat. I thought i would get my invitation in early Jan 18' but it seems that is not the case.


----------



## yuwee92 (Nov 29, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Nobody from non pro rata is replying. I also submitted on 27/11. 70 points non pro rata. No idea when we will be invited.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


I read your last comment and looks like we are in the same boat. I thought i would get my invitation in early Jan 18' but it seems that is not the case.


----------



## Last_Jedi (Dec 11, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Hey bro, I understand how you feel. I haven't slept since last nights' round. The fact that after all these 8 years (4 years bachelors + 2 years masters + 2 graduate visa), I still can't find foothold is so dispiriting.
> 
> Back in Nov I was confident that I'll get an invite by jan '18. Now I'm looking at a scenario where I've to quit my job and leave the country and a prospect of a grim uncertain future.
> 
> But these are the things beyond our control, and though it's easier said than done, worrying about things that we cannot control is futile. What we can do is hope for a better future and take one step at a time.


I'm on the same boat as you're man, my visa is expiring in March, and I've got 5 more rounds to go. With this current trend, I'm getting more exhausted, and agitated. I'm still trying to comprehend this fiscal year discrepancy, as to pointing out the low number of invitations per round.


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

avishmalik said:


> Hi, does anyone got invite under 2335 category?


Hi, please someone share the update.....


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Really disheartening with the last couple of rounds. Not sure what's going on and my hope is the rounds would normalize.


----------



## Olakunlay (Jul 1, 2017)

Dear House,

Please I need someone to help urgently. I did ACS-RPL assessment for partner point and 6+ years with employer 1 was given as zero while that of employer 2 was relevant as 2years. With this, I thought the 6+ years have been eroded due to Non-ICT Qualification. UNFORTUNATELY, I did NOT see [unsuitable] in the body of the result.

With partner point, my EOI got to 70points in August 2017 and got ITA today.

It was at the point of working to lodge final application that I saw the [unsuitable] in my partner's ACS-RPL result.

Please what do you suggest I do? Should I go ahead and lodge the application? or should I submit a new EOI and wait for another long 1 year wait?

Plese HELP!!!


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

yuwee92 said:


> I read your last comment and looks like we are in the same boat. I thought i would get my invitation in early Jan 18' but it seems that is not the case.


Hopefully all the 75/80 got cleared this round and they would start calling 70 pointers from next 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

Olakunlay said:


> Dear House,
> 
> Please I need someone to help urgently. I did ACS-RPL assessment for partner point and 6+ years with employer 1 was given as zero while that of employer 2 was relevant as 2years. With this, I thought the 6+ years have been eroded due to Non-ICT Qualification. UNFORTUNATELY, I did NOT see [unsuitable] in the body of the result.
> 
> ...



I suggest you withdraw your EOI and then file a new one. If you go ahead and apply anyways your application will be refused and you might be banned from.applying again


----------



## wasimfiros (Dec 20, 2017)

Guys,
Any body got invite for 189 for todays round (3rd Jan) , if yes what was the points range .. (2613*)?
Also any body received for 190 with 70 points?.
Thanks,


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

wasimfiros said:


> Guys,
> Any body got invite for 189 for todays round (3rd Jan) , if yes what was the points range .. (2613*)?
> Also any body received for 190 with 70 points?.
> Thanks,


Around 24 Dec (75pts) for 189


----------



## jeous517 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi Experts,

Need your advice. 

I recently got invited by Visa 489(Family Sponsored) since i lodged under one EOI my 189, 190 and 489 application. 

I have also submit 190 pre-invite as well for NSW(75 points) and really want to wait for the 190 invite.

Is it possible that I can still receive visa 190 invitation in my EOI since the status has already been invited for 489.

I really want to wait for the 190 invite since it is better than the 489 visa.

I'm really new to this so your advice would be greatly appreciated.

189: 70 Points - DOE Nov 1, 2017 - waiting for invite
190: 75 Points - DOE Nov 1, 2017 - waiting for invite
489: 80 Points - DOE Nov 1, 2017 - invited
Thanks,
Yos


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Guys,

Iscah has released their unofficial 3rd Jan round results.

Not much clarity regarding 2335XX.

Unofficial Skill Select Results 3rd January 2018 - Iscah


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

Hello Friends, 

A Little question. If u r free a bit answer me. 

My spouse in Military, I want to collect spouse points. If I do so will it be an issue, because of that military job?
Reply me friends.

Thank You.


----------



## mobius 1 (Jun 29, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Add that as well and mark as non - relevant.
> 
> If claimed points dont change then updating EOI wont affect the DOE


Thanks for your inputs!

Fortunately (or unfortunately) I got the invite in yesterday's round. Now what?

Will this matter :S

Please advise.


----------



## pittbox (Sep 15, 2017)

pittbox said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just checked my mail and saw the invite.
> EOI : 14th Dec
> ...


Any pointers on how on this ?


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Pathpk said:


> Guys,
> 
> Iscah has released their unofficial 3rd Jan round results.
> 
> ...


According to iscah non pro rata is only invited till 30 Oct means this round they haven't invited any non pro rata. It's a shame.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

As per Iscah Unofficial Result again its only for 75 pointers under 2335 category, as per last round only 2 invites were sent for 2335, and supposedly situation is same this time also.....

When the turn will come for 70 pointers.....


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

avishmalik said:


> As per Iscah Unofficial Result again its only for 75 pointers under 2335 category, as per last round only 2 invites were sent for 2335, and supposedly situation is same this time also.....
> 
> When the turn will come for 70 pointers.....


Does that mean, for last round, there were only two 75 pointers? Or that they only invited two (irrespective of the no. of EOIs)?

If the EOI DOE was a month earlier, we would have got the invites. Now it's getting worse with every round.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> This rounds (03 Jan) also seems to be disappointing. DIBP is acting like judge, jury and executioner at the same time. There is no one to question them or audit them. I strongly feel that there is a need of a professional standard command department who DIBP reports if someone makes a complain regarding any of DIBP services and this has to independent of tribunal courts. This situation is really pathetic and sad at the same time.


Which state did you apply for, you have a good chance to get 190 !


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

avishmalik said:


> As per Iscah Unofficial Result again its only for 75 pointers under 2335 category, as per last round only 2 invites were sent for 2335, and supposedly situation is same this time also.....
> 
> When the turn will come for 70 pointers.....


They did mention that 70 pointers till 30 Oct 2017 were called!


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> They did mention that 70 pointers till 30 Oct 2017 were called!


That's for non pro rata occupations though. 2335XX is pro rata.


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

Do you have 15 minutes to help us improve our website’s functionality? We’re seeking feedback to understand how users navigate our current website to find the information they need on things like travel, visas and citizenship. Your response will help us to organise the information on our website to make it easier to find what you’re looking for. 

Take this online test to show us how easy or difficult it is to find the information you need: http://bit.ly/2ACqdQm


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

This is no more a skilled point test system for skilled workers .... it is a English language test points system ..����


----------



## sukdev.dutt (Dec 19, 2017)

I did my EOI 20th Dec, 17 .. Computer network professional ..

65 for 189 
70 for 190 NSW/VIC 

Looks like I have missed the invitation this round. Anyone with similar points got it here?


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

sukdev.dutt said:


> I did my EOI 20th Dec, 17 .. Computer network professional ..
> 
> 65 for 189
> 70 for 190 NSW/VIC
> ...


You have long way to go buddy...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sukdev.dutt (Dec 19, 2017)

abin said:


> You have long way to go buddy...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Give me some realistic hope man  I may have to wait few more rounds .. how many rounds you assume? I can improve my ACS score after july 2018 with 10 more points. But thats a long way.


----------



## rahulmalhotra21 (Sep 20, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Try to get higher points in english or else apply 190. Its better to get 190 before govt change the rules.


I applied under 190 and have been waiting for 13 months without any action for South Australia. 

Can someone please tell me if 190 is also dependent on a draw or is there any other method?

Please some advise will be highly appreciated!


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

rahulmalhotra21 said:


> I applied under 190 and have been waiting for 13 months without any action for South Australia.
> 
> Can someone please tell me if 190 is also dependent on a draw or is there any other method?
> 
> Please some advise will be highly appreciated!


Did you check on the website of southern Australia state if your occupation is on the list ?


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> venkateshkumarsakthivel said:
> 
> 
> > They did mention that 70 pointers till 30 Oct 2017 were called!
> ...


What's the difference between pro rata and non pro rata? My skill is 262112- ICT security specialist


----------



## rahulmalhotra21 (Sep 20, 2016)

Mad.cat said:


> Did you check on the website of southern Australia state if your occupation is on the list ?


Thanks a lot for your response. The website states as under:

131112	Sales and Marketing Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only	AIM

There are enough nominations available though now it says only for 489; however, when i applied, there was no 489 only provision.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> What's the difference between pro rata and non pro rata? My skill is 262112- ICT security specialist


Pro rata are the high demand occupations with limited number of invitations and are given out in a specific numbers to the higher points EOIs. Normally there's an asterisk sign accompanied with these occupations, in the list. There are pros and cons to both pro rata and non pro rata occuaptions.

Don't think 262112 is pro rata.


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello all,

My EOI is submitted and my DOE is 2/1/2018 at 23:07:49. My points for 189 are 75.

Would I be receiving an invite in next round?

Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

niravharsora said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My EOI is submitted and my DOE is 2/1/2018 at 23:07:49. My points for 189 are 75.
> 
> ...


Occupation


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

sukdev.dutt said:


> Give me some realistic hope man  I may have to wait few more rounds .. how many rounds you assume? I can improve my ACS score after july 2018 with 10 more points. But thats a long way.


Ive been very realistic...With 65 points you will need to wait for another 7 to 8 months minimum bro....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

Faraz365 said:


> Occupation


261111

Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

sukdev.dutt said:


> I did my EOI 20th Dec, 17 .. Computer network professional ..
> 
> 65 for 189
> 70 for 190 NSW/VIC
> ...



You have a long way to go buddy.

I am in the same boat and submitted a 70 points for 189 .

EOI : 19th Nov 2017
Points : 70 (Submitted 189 only)
ANZO : 2631 ; Computer Network Professionals
:spider:


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

I lodged my EOI on 17 October 2017 and updated on 24 November 2017. My occupation is non-pro rata. Does anyone know when I am expecting an invitation? 

My visa is expiring in April. So, if I do not receive an invitation then, I might have to find other ways to extend my visa. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> swatee25 said:
> 
> 
> > What's the difference between pro rata and non pro rata? My skill is 262112- ICT security specialist
> ...


Well, I am at 70 since 5 Dec... 262112 is non pro rata... Not sure why they are not inviting


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Well, I am at 70 since 5 Dec... 262112 is non pro rata... Not sure why they are not inviting


Yeah that's kinda the drawback of non-pro-rata occupations, they don't invite many until its March or so. But with fairly less no. of applicants you will surely get an invite soon. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I submitted an EOI (8/11/2017) for 189 and 190 with 70 points under 263111/Computer and Network.

Age: *30*
Degree: *15*
PTE: *10*
Experience: *5*
Stay more than 2 years:* 5*
Professional Year: *5*

Total : *70*

Would you please give me an idea/opinion how long it takes to get an invitation?.

Thank you.


----------



## riaz2783 (Jan 2, 2017)

261313 - Software Engineer
Points: 65

EOI Initially Submitted On: 20/10/2016
After that i suspended my account and then unsuspended again in Dec 2017. 
EOI Last Submitted On: 20/12/2017
EOI DOE (189) : 20/10/2016 

Can anyone guess what will be my ranking/position among other candidates? Can my DOE get me an ITA earlier when they reach to the 65 pointers?
Or if anyone has any knowledge about un-suspended accounts?
Also guide me how to submit EOI for 190?


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

The same can be said of non-pro rata applicants with 65 points? 

My visa is expiring in April so, I am terrified of not getting an invitation by then. :bowl: 



Pathpk said:


> Yeah that's kinda the drawback of non-pro-rata occupations, they don't invite many until its March or so. But with fairly less no. of applicants you will surely get an invite soon. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

swatee25 said:


> Well, I am at 70 since 5 Dec... 262112 is non pro rata... Not sure why they are not inviting


Even my friend also applied EOI on Dec 5th with 70points non pro rata.. nurse....but still no invitation..even though 70points under non pro rata is uncommon

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> swatee25 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I am at 70 since 5 Dec... 262112 is non pro rata... Not sure why they are not inviting
> ...


Hope so! Eagerly waiting. All the best to you too


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

abin said:


> swatee25 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I am at 70 since 5 Dec... 262112 is non pro rata... Not sure why they are not inviting
> ...


Yeah, I also thought it was a good score. Let's see what they are up to


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Maybe it is time we looked at Canada too? He he he.. I am not sure if Canada is easier. Lol.



EOI : 19th Nov 2017
Points : 70 (Submitted 189 only)
ANZO : 263111 ; Computer Network Professionals


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Hope so! Eagerly waiting. All the best to you too


It's just that things have gone haywire right now. But the moment there's a decent round, you would get an invite. Good luck


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

abin said:


> You have long way to go buddy...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




Hehe guy must have been recently born in this skills migration era. He would be shocked to see the waiting period for his occupation and double shocked when he will realise he has to go to Pte 79


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnpSai (Jan 3, 2018)

*EOI invite*

Hi,

Below are my details and waiting from past 8 months for the invite. I can wait till August 2018 as in September I will loose 5 points due to age. 

EOI - 19th May 2017
189 Points - 65 (19th May)
190 NSW - 70 (19th May)
Occupation - 261313, Software Engineer
ITA - :fingerscrossed:

Can you guys please let me know if there is any change to get invited? Is 65 pointers will be invited in near future?


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

Guys.. was there a round today?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

yurigeorge said:


> Guys.. was there a round today?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yeah...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

abin said:


> Yeah...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Anybody knows how it looks like? Are the invitations like 400 ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

It's mostly like 700 to 800 and most of the invitees are the 75 and 80 pointers....in short another hapless round for 70 and 65 pointers

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## stevesmithsgd (Apr 25, 2017)

AnpSai said:


> Hi,
> 
> Below are my details and waiting from past 8 months for the invite. I can wait till August 2018 as in September I will loose 5 points due to age.
> 
> ...




Dude, My case is also very similar...

189/261313/EOI Date: 20-Apr-2017... Still waiting..


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

abin said:


> It's mostly like 700 to 800 and most of the invitees are the 75 and 80 pointers....in short another hapless round for 70 and 65 pointers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Bummer.. doesnt look too promising


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

yurigeorge said:


> Bummer.. doesnt look too promising
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Nop...unless they have full rounds from next time...Hopefully next round on jan 17th...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

abin said:


> Nop...unless they have full rounds from next time...Hopefully next round on jan 17th...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Lets hope

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

yurigeorge said:


> Lets hope
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Well DIBP results are now equated with 'hopelessly hopeful 'phrases...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Ok, let me start by saying this was not expected. For most of you who are eagerly waiting for their invite, I seriously empathize but you need to stop waiting. Do whatever you can to increase your points. While applying my friend and I had enough points and he didn't care too much to prepare for the worst scenario. The worst scenario happened, Now after 5 months of waiting, he is back to doing what I did 5 months ago. 

To conclude, try beat your competition or else the competition will beat you. Good luck.


----------



## mailshivankit (Sep 5, 2017)

Hii all,

2331(Chemical Engineer) - Non Pro-rata
65 Points
EOI DOE : 5th Dec 2017

Can I expect an invitation by February end?

Thanks


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

kbangia said:


> Ok, let me start by saying this was not expected. For most of you who are eagerly waiting for their invite, I seriously empathize but you need to stop waiting. Do whatever you can to increase your points. While applying my friend and I had enough points and he didn't care too much to prepare for the worst scenario. The worst scenario happened, Now after 5 months of waiting, he is back to doing what I did 5 months ago.
> 
> To conclude, try beat your competition or else the competition will beat you. Good luck.


Did you get the invitation in December last round?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Ok, let me start by saying this was not expected. For most of you who are eagerly waiting for their invite, I seriously empathize but you need to stop waiting. Do whatever you can to increase your points. While applying my friend and I had enough points and he didn't care too much to prepare for the worst scenario. The worst scenario happened, Now after 5 months of waiting, he is back to doing what I did 5 months ago.
> 
> To conclude, try beat your competition or else the competition will beat you. Good luck.


Well how to handle my case - I have full points in PTE-EDUC-AGE- and 10 points in ACS...some cant help it buddy. People who can increase their PTE can definitely do so...


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Well how to handle my case - I have full points in PTE-EDUC-AGE- and 10 points in ACS...some cant help it buddy. People who can increase their PTE can definitely do so...


Agreed

The only option left after this is NAATI which itself has 10-15% pass percentage and total expenditure crosses 1000 AUD if at offshore.

So yes for some the only option is to either increase experience which happens with time or wait again with time.

So all we can do is wait............................................


----------



## sukdev.dutt (Dec 19, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hehe guy must have been recently born in this skills migration era. He would be shocked to see the waiting period for his occupation and double shocked when he will realise he has to go to Pte 79
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have 20 points from PTE, only mistake I have is I missed out 5 crucial point in ACS for bit of wrong job description. 70 for 190-NSW works for me, I won't wait for 189 then. If I re-do ACS in July I will gain 10 more points with previous 5 points correction. If 190-NSW doesn't happen in 2 months, I would re-do the ACS.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

sukdev.dutt said:


> I have 20 points from PTE, only mistake I have is I missed out 5 crucial point in ACS for bit of wrong job description. 70 for 190-NSW works for me, I won't wait for 189 then. If I re-do ACS in July I will gain 10 more points with previous 5 points correction. If 190-NSW doesn't happen in 2 months, I would re-do the ACS.




I am in a kind of same situation like you  cheers buddy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pankajA (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi All,

This is my first post on the forum, however, I have been following it continuously for understanding the process.
Finally, I submitted EOI on 29 Dec 17, after achieving 79+ in PTE (6th Attempt).
Is there any chance of getting the invite in next couple of rounds?

-----------------------------------------------
261313 (Software Engineer)

EOI 189 DOE: 29.12.2017 POINTS 70
EOI 190 NSW DOE: 29.12.2017 POINTS 75
189/190 INVITATION: NOT YET.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

pankajA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post on the forum, however, I have been following it continuously for understanding the process.
> Finally, I submitted EOI on 29 Dec 17, after achieving 79+ in PTE (6th Attempt).
> ...


You should get it soon .... dont worry !!!

Prediction is always mere prediction only not correct guess. But with this score you will surely get an invite.


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi All,

Could you please answer my below queries.

1. Till how long the PCC is valid. I have already got my UK PCC (done on 14th Aug 2017) and India PCC(done on 14 sep 2017). Is it valid for a year or 6 months
2. Can i get the medicals done as i am expecting invitation this month??
3. Do I need to create immiaccount now itself? If so, how can i assign my EOI to this immiaccount?

Thanks,
hshs


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Well how to handle my case - I have full points in PTE-EDUC-AGE- and 10 points in ACS...some cant help it buddy. People who can increase their PTE can definitely do so...


Sorry to hear that. That is sad, you cant do much. But in all honesty, I won't be worried if I had 70 points for non pro (262112).


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

abin said:


> Did you get the invitation in December last round?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Yes, i got my invite in the last round 20 December, but sadly had to leave my house and job as both of them found my replacements. It was not pleasant. I applied for bridging visa B next day and got it. Now I am in home country drinking rum and eating good food. Life is good again, finally, i am not a caffeine-fueled robot. I know I am out of danger but I kid you not I sometimes have nightmares. I was in excruciating pain every Tuesday night. I can't believe I am out of that loop sometimes. 

I socked up and took things in my hands and yes it paid off. I think I am just lucky, then again I did put my blood and sweat into it. 

Now, I am thinking of shifting to Sydney. I just wasted 1 and half years of my life to get points rather than being the hot skill talent out there. Hope life works out from here on. Cant complain.


----------



## kgaurav37 (Nov 20, 2017)

Dear All,

I am very frustrated about these invitation rounds. Things are pretty unpredictable. the queue is not moving at all.
Does anybody have a small hint when can I expect my invitation? 

-----------------------------------------------
263111

EOI 189 DOE: 20.11.2017 POINTS 70
EOI 190 NSW DOE: 20.11.2017 POINTS 75
EOI 190 VIC DOE: 20.11.2017 POINTS 75

189/190 INVITATION: NOT YET.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

kgaurav37 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am very frustrated about these invitation rounds. Things are pretty unpredictable. the queue is not moving at all.
> Does anybody have a small hint when can I expect my invitation?
> ...


In my opinion, 190 NSW only invite people with superior English or 5+ work experience. And due to the current situation everyone yes everyone is applying for 190. 

190 with 75 has a solid chance.

Well if they continue like this then there will be higher competition as everyone will opt for PTE/ NAATI/PYP/Regional studies. That's what they want I think, So anything can happen, the ball with a 70 is still in your court considering you are a pro rata. I want to tell you will be fine but you know with no transparency predictions are hard. What I know is future getting a 189 will be harder, they are planning some changes, Again, only God knows what Mr. Dutton is upto.


----------



## kgaurav37 (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks Dear,

I have a feeling that I missed the bus from 20 days. If I have filled in October with same points I might have invited. 

I scored 64 in reading section in the first attempt and 1 mark costs me almost 2 months.

I am still hoping that next round will be good for me.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

kgaurav37 said:


> Thanks Dear,
> 
> I have a feeling that I missed the bus from 20 days. If I have filled in October with same points I might have invited.
> 
> ...


You are not alone. The struggle is unreal, I missed the bus thrice

1st = 6 weeks
2nd = 4 days
3rd = 1 day

Thats right one day, Perseverance is key, I did not give up.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Well how to handle my case - I have full points in PTE-EDUC-AGE- and 10 points in ACS...some cant help it buddy. People who can increase their PTE can definitely do so...


Same.... I've maxed out my points. Only thing I can do is look into NAATI.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Same.... I've maxed out my points. Only thing I can do is look into NAATI.


Or marrying


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Or marrying


LOL that did cross my mind


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

well, as it stands now the immigration system is non existent, purely based on the number of invites... 65 and 70 pointers backlog keeps growing and growing, and only 75 pointers are getting an invite. 

As i see it, there two options from here:

a) Mass rounds resulting in invite of a lot of 70 and 65 pointers.
b) Some changes to the system

obviously there are more options, but i see these two as two most probable.


----------



## Last_Jedi (Dec 11, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> well, as it stands now the immigration system is non existent, purely based on the number of invites... 65 and 70 pointers backlog keeps growing and growing, and only 75 pointers are getting an invite.
> 
> As i see it, there two options from here:
> 
> ...


What are the chances of this getting into the effect ? and when is the next biggest question. :frusty:


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Last_Jedi said:


> What are the chances of this getting into the effect ? and when is the next biggest question. :frusty:


System can change in June and there is a good chance they will introduce 2 year period before PR and it might scare away people 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi All,

Could you please answer my below queries.

1. Till how long the PCC is valid. I have already got my UK PCC (done on 14th Aug 2017) and India PCC(done on 14 sep 2017). Is it valid for a year or 6 months
2. Can i get the medicals done as i am expecting invitation this month??
3. Do I need to create immiaccount now itself? If so, how can i assign my EOI to this immiaccount?

Thanks,
hshs


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Does that mean, for last round, there were only two 75 pointers? Or that they only invited two (irrespective of the no. of EOIs)?
> 
> If the EOI DOE was a month earlier, we would have got the invites. Now it's getting worse with every round.


Please refer to the following link

http://goo.gl/FGXxAE


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> well, as it stands now the immigration system is non existent, purely based on the number of invites... 65 and 70 pointers backlog keeps growing and growing, and only 75 pointers are getting an invite.
> 
> As i see it, there two options from here:
> 
> ...


My agency reported that the DIBP/Home M is refreshing the skills list half way into the program year and thus the lesser invites, they usually update once a year. The agency said they expect the refresh to happen anytime this month and then the invites are expected to be sent out in the usual volume.

credibility of the source...i'll leave it anyone's judgement. Let's keep believing!!!


----------



## Last_Jedi (Dec 11, 2017)

hshssuresh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could you please answer my below queries.
> 
> ...


1. If i remember correctly, The last time i did for my TR, the Indian PCC was valid for a year. I believe all the PCC must be valid for a year, until/unless explicitly stated in the PCC. 
2. You can do medicals once the case officer requests you to do, you don't have to rush. 
3. Once you get an invitation, you can see a button next to your EOI requesting you to accept the invitation, and then pay the fee, hence i believe you can create an account in between this process. You can create beforehand too, if you're so keen!


----------



## Omkar_ (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I submitted my EOI on 25th Nov under 233513 Production and Plant Engineer with 70 points. Is it true there's a huge backlog at the moment?


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks for your kind inputs 



Last_Jedi said:


> 1. If i remember correctly, The last time i did for my TR, the Indian PCC was valid for a year. I believe all the PCC must be valid for a year, until/unless explicitly stated in the PCC.
> 2. You can do medicals once the case officer requests you to do, you don't have to rush.
> 3. Once you get an invitation, you can see a button next to your EOI requesting you to accept the invitation, and then pay the fee, hence i believe you can create an account in between this process. You can create beforehand too, if you're so keen!


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

Omkar_ said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 25th Nov under 233513 Production and Plant Engineer with 70 points. Is it true there's a huge backlog at the moment?


Yes. There's a backlog of applications going back six months


----------



## aviator505 (May 10, 2017)

amitsutar said:


> Let's hope for the best!!
> 
> Subscribe!!


Hey mate,
A quick query.Can you advise what steps you followed to apply NSW state sponsorship 190?
TIA


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

hydaspirant said:


> Is there any way to contact DIBP dept??? Not via emails, any contact #? We should take this up so some action should be taken. DIBP has NO RIGHT to play with our lives. This is the matter of our career and future.
> It is DIBP who confirmed through their website that 65 points is eligible for a PR and then we started applying for it keeping aside our other priorities. And now, they cannot put <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content: see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator* cut off as 75!!!


DIBP has not changed the rules, it's still 60 points minimum to be eligible for a visa. The higher cutoffs are simply because there is such a high volume of applicants and invitations are issued based on highest points first. 

If your local TV store advertises a sale and 10,000 people show up, it's not the store's fault if they run out of stock before you reach the front of the line.


----------



## aviator505 (May 10, 2017)

Hi All,
AM quite new to this forum.Apologies if my query is not relevant.
Can anyone from this forum who has idea on how to apply NSW state sponsorship for 190 subclass suggest the steps on it.Is it just a separate EOI with selectin state in it or any other steps are present?
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> DIBP has not changed the rules, it's still 60 points minimum to be eligible for a visa. The higher cutoffs are simply because there is such a high volume of applicants and invitations are issued based on highest points first.
> 
> If your local TV store advertises a sale and 10,000 people show up, it's not the store's fault if they run out of stock before you reach the front of the line.


In that case the DIBP should take a decision considering the huge backlogs that are created...either to find a solution to speed up the process and filter out the fake eoi or revamp the system...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Omkar_ (Jan 4, 2018)

SgtWhipLash69 said:


> Yes. There's a backlog of applications going back six months


Thanks for the reply


----------



## Omkar_ (Jan 4, 2018)

Any 2335 applicants on this forum?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> well, as it stands now the immigration system is non existent, purely based on the number of invites... 65 and 70 pointers backlog keeps growing and growing, and only 75 pointers are getting an invite.
> 
> As i see it, there two options from here:
> 
> ...


The only problem with a mass round to clear a lot of 70 and 65 pointers is that it may mean they reach their full quota in a month or two and then people are left stacking up again waiting for July 1st (and then there's a huge backlog of people waiting to be cleared during the first several months).

I don't think there's any good answer to the issue, there's simply more applicants for visas than Australia can fit in the migration plan. I suppose if they raised the minimum from 60 to 65 points or higher, the only positive outcome is that people wouldn't get their hopes up of an invitation but that's not going to make a lot of applicants happy.

I do wish DIBP would make the whole invitation status more transparent though so you knew you were #785 in the queue, etc. except the queue would keep changing if a higher EOI were lodged and moved in front of you. Still at least you'd know where you stand.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Omkar_ said:


> Any 2335 applicants on this forum?


I've applied for same occupation mate. Hopefully you visa is not expiring soon, as mine. Because the way things are I reckon it's gona be bit of a wait.


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

aviator505 said:


> Hi All,
> AM quite new to this forum.Apologies if my query is not relevant.
> Can anyone from this forum who has idea on how to apply NSW state sponsorship for 190 subclass suggest the steps on it.Is it just a separate EOI with selectin state in it or any other steps are present?
> Many thanks in advance.




It is just another EOI. Or you can add to your current EOI. Just select 190 visa. Later you‘ll get the option to select state. If you select both 189 & 190 in same EOI, your EOI get frozen when you get an invitation(not a pre invitation) for either one. You also can submit separate EOIs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello guys,

My job code:261111
DOE: 2/1/2017 11.35 pm
189 pts: 75

Can anyone let me know if I might receive an invite in next round?

Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## pschitkara (Jun 28, 2017)

Maggie-May24 said:


> DIBP has not changed the rules, it's still 60 points minimum to be eligible for a visa. The higher cutoffs are simply because there is such a high volume of applicants and invitations are issued based on highest points first.
> 
> If your local TV store advertises a sale and 10,000 people show up, it's not the store's fault if they run out of stock before you reach the front of the line.


The question is not about higher cutOffs , but it is actually about lower no of invitations. DIBP have reduced the no invitations per round from 1000-1200 to 300-700. They are not revealing the no of invitations of future rounds , results are also delayed and even the total no skilled visas for this FY is not clear (because of NZ stream confusion).


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Sometimes I feel like I should have studied in Canada rather than here. After so many years, still struggling to stay here.


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

Omkar_ said:


> Any 2335 applicants on this forum?


Hi, we are in the same boat buddy, the cutoff is not coming below 75, waiting eagerly for normal rounds and invite, hope to see something positive by the end of jan.....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> System can change in June and there is a good chance they will introduce 2 year period before PR and it might scare away people
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


where this info comes from?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> where this info comes from?


System can change after every 6 months and next date is in June. The 2 year thing.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Visa...submissions/consultation-outcomes-summary.pdf

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> System can change after every 6 months and next date is in June. The 2 year thing.
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Visa...submissions/consultation-outcomes-summary.pdf
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




I guess this provisional waiting period they are talking about is like you will get a temper VISA and after 2 years of staying in Austraila you can upgrade it to a PR ! 

I saw in an interview, they are trying to get the petition approved.

It’s better to be prepared 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> I guess this provisional waiting period they are talking about is like you will get a temper VISA and after 2 years of staying in Austraila you can upgrade it to a PR !
> 
> I saw in an interview, they are trying to get the petition approved.
> 
> ...



Holding my breath too.. Hope this s%$# gets settled from 17th. 
As of now, am busy pushing my wife to pass her english for skills analysis(Accountants need that) so that it gets me spouse points.. Ghhhrrrrr

EOI : 19th Nov 2017
Points : 70 (Submitted 189 only)
ANZO : 263111 ; Computer Network Professionals
INVITE DATE : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

This is very disheartening   with 65 points seems there is no hope !!!


----------



## Omkar_ (Jan 4, 2018)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> I guess this provisional waiting period they are talking about is like you will get a temper VISA and after 2 years of staying in Austraila you can upgrade it to a PR !
> 
> I saw in an interview, they are trying to get the petition approved.
> 
> ...


2 years visa before PR? I’m already on 2 years graduate visa. So i’ll have to apply for another visa again before applying for PR???


----------



## sanjoe88 (Nov 9, 2017)

avma said:


> Hi, we are in the same boat buddy, the cutoff is not coming below 75, waiting eagerly for normal rounds and invite, hope to see something positive by the end of jan.....


I doubt whether the low number of eoi's in jan is due to 3 rounds? 65 pointers moved until april was eagerly waiting for november invitations, my doe is in july. But the worst happened.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Omkar_ said:


> 2 years visa before PR? I’m already on 2 years graduate visa. So i’ll have to apply for another visa again before applying for PR???


Most likely people already on visa would not have to get another.


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

Guys,

I have a query.
My signature has all the details. I know few guys have received invite even after submitting EOI on 2nd, same as mine. So:
1) Was I late in submitting on the said date?
2) Do I stand a chance to receive an invite in the draw at 17th?

Thanks in advance.

ANZSCO code: 261111
Age: 28 - 30 pts
PTE: L90,R87,S90,W83 - 20 pts
Education: 15 pts
Work experience: 10 pts
Total pts for 189: 75
DOE: 2/1/2017
Invite: Not yet received


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

niravharsora said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a query.
> My signature has all the details. I know few guys have received invite even after submitting EOI on 2nd, same as mine. So:
> ...


The ones who received must have had a time earlier than yours. And the round quota for 261111 must have finished before you got an invite. This is the only justification I can think of. But with 75 points you should get an invite in the next round.


----------



## abhi2018 (Dec 31, 2017)

niravharsora said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a query.
> My signature has all the details. I know few guys have received invite even after submitting EOI on 2nd, same as mine. So:
> ...



Hi, I think you will get an invite in the next round. I submitted mine on 24/12/2017 and got the invite on 03/01/2018. ISCAH believes that all 75ers have been invited.

The only possible reason that you might have submitted your EOI after their cut-off for the 3rd Jan round.
Hope this helps

Good luck!


----------



## Alpesh_b1385 (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi Guys, 

Happy new year to all..

My DOE is 4th August 2017 with 65 points and I am really frustrated with the way process is happening. Can anyone suggest me on below case. 

My current Point is 65 and DOE is 4th aug 17.
On 8th June 18. As my experience increases my point will be 70 and DOE will be 8th June 18.

But after a month, On 13 July, I'll loose 5 point and my point reduces to 65 again. 

Can anyone suggest me what would be My DOE now. Is it 13 July 18 or it will be 4th aug 2017? I Was hoping to get invite before Jun 18.

Your view appreciated. 

Best Regard, 
Alpesh


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> The ones who received must have had a time earlier than yours. And the round quota for 261111 must have finished before you got an invite. This is the only justification I can think of. But with 75 points you should get an invite in the next round.


Thanks mate

ANZSCO code: 261111
Age: 28 - 30 pts
PTE: L90,R87,S90,W83 - 20 pts
Education: 15 pts
Work experience: 10 pts
Total pts for 189: 75
DOE: 2/1/2017
Invite: Not yet received


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

abhi2018 said:


> Hi, I think you will get an invite in the next round. I submitted mine on 24/12/2017 and got the invite on 03/01/2018. ISCAH believes that all 75ers have been invited.
> 
> The only possible reason that you might have submitted your EOI after their cut-off for the 3rd Jan round.
> Hope this helps
> ...


Congratulations and thank you for clearing my doubts.

ANZSCO code: 261111
Age: 28 - 30 pts
PTE: L90,R87,S90,W83 - 20 pts
Education: 15 pts
Work experience: 10 pts
Total pts for 189: 75
DOE: 2/1/2017
Invite: Not yet received


----------



## sundeepydv (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi, can someone help to confirm my query. My agent is suggesting me to file multiple EOIs against various states, he says this would increase my chances to get 189 call. I think this can be disastrous as i read somewhere, i can get maximum 2 invites, say for example i get call under 190 NSW and Victoria then i cannot wait for 189. Is that true? I am in no rush, i prefer waiting for 189, i guess i should get invite sometime in March to May 2018. Any thoughts? 

ANZSCO code: 261313
Total pts for 189: 65
EOI: 25th Aug 2017
Invite: Waiting


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

niravharsora said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a query.
> My signature has all the details. I know few guys have received invite even after submitting EOI on 2nd, same as mine. So:
> ...


You must have submitted your EOI after 6:00 PM India time as the round runs at 12:00 AM Sydney time on Wednesdays which equates to around Tuesdays 6:30 PM India. You should get the invite in next round.


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

sundeepydv said:


> Hi, can someone help to confirm my query. My agent is suggesting me to file multiple EOIs against various states, he says this would increase my chances to get 189 call. I think this can be disastrous as i read somewhere, i can get maximum 2 invites, say for example i get call under 190 NSW and Victoria then i cannot wait for 189. Is that true? I am in no rush, i prefer waiting for 189, i guess i should get invite sometime in March to May 2018. Any thoughts?
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261313
> Total pts for 189: 65
> ...


Your agent is right about increasing the chances of getting the invite from states. I won't suggest you to wait for 189 at your score as at 65 its really difficult to get a 189 invite, if you get an invite from state just grab the oppourtunity.


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

When is next EOI invitation round ?


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

HamSa00 said:


> You must have submitted your EOI after 6:00 PM India time as the round runs at 12:00 AM Sydney time on Wednesdays which equates to around Tuesdays 6:30 PM India. You should get the invite in next round.


Alright. Yes I had done it late evening. Makes sense. Thank you.

ANZSCO code: 261111
Age: 28 - 30 pts
PTE: L90,R87,S90,W83 - 20 pts
Education: 15 pts
Work experience: 10 pts
Total pts for 189: 75
DOE: 2/1/2017
Invite: Not yet received


----------



## aks80 (Jan 20, 2017)

Alpesh_b1385 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy new year to all..
> 
> ...


Your DOE changes every time your points change.


----------



## aks80 (Jan 20, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Omkar_ said:
> 
> 
> > 2 years visa before PR? I’m already on 2 years graduate visa. So i’ll have to apply for another visa again before applying for PR???
> ...


On the contrary, it is likely that every one will have to go through this path. People who are already in Aus are likely to get extra points to allow them reach a higher score for EOI.


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi 

I am new to this forum. I would be grateful if anyone could tell me when I will receive an invitation? 

My visa is expiring in April. Should I start looking for ways to extend my visa instead of waiting?

Thanks in advance. 
------------
DOE: 24 November 2017
Non Pro Rata
Points: 65


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Joachimlee said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this forum. I would be grateful if anyone could tell me when I will receive an invitation?
> 
> ...




65 has very little chance considering the current trend ! 
If some change happens in Jan and Feb trend then you might have a chance late this year, I am not sure you will get it within this April.

Did you apply for any state, if you have a good English score or experience then you might have a good chance for 190 .


Experts please advice !

All are just predictions!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

Nope. I have not applied for 190 because I lacked the experience to do so. 

Before I lodged my EOI, 65 seemed good enough. It is just sad that the number of invitations has been reduced drastically in the last rounds. I guess, I will have to find some ways to extend my visa then. 

I heard some say that once the quota for pro rata has been consumed (which occurred in April last year), it is when non pro rata will stand a chance. Is this true? 

Thanks. 




venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> 65 has very little chance considering the current trend !
> If some change happens in Jan and Feb trend then you might have a chance late this year, I am not sure you will get it within this April.
> 
> Did you apply for any state, if you have a good English score or experience then you might have a good chance for 190 .
> ...


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

Hey, 
In the same EOI I chose the NSW as a state. So in a single EOI I have both 189 and 190. 

I am going to grab whichever comes first.



aviator505 said:


> Hey mate,
> A quick query.Can you advise what steps you followed to apply NSW state sponsorship 190?
> TIA


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Unable to login to Skill select .. I want to update my EOI and it gives the below error. Can someone help on this issue? Thanks.

The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

sraja said:


> Unable to login to Skill select .. I want to update my EOI and it gives the below error. Can someone help on this issue? Thanks.
> 
> The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location.


Open to home affairs landing site and then go to skillselect...this usually happens when you use the direct link to skillselect

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

Friends,

When is the next invitation round for the month of January ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

sethu.it2000 said:


> Friends,
> 
> When is the next invitation round for the month of January ?
> 
> ...


Most probably jan 17

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

No .. STill no luck. Are you able to login to EOI. Could you please help is there aany other way to login or should i create a new EOI ?



abin said:


> Open to home affairs landing site and then go to skillselect...this usually happens when you use the direct link to skillselect
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Omkar_ (Jan 4, 2018)

avma said:


> Hi, we are in the same boat buddy, the cutoff is not coming below 75, waiting eagerly for normal rounds and invite, hope to see something positive by the end of jan.....


Yeah really hope we get some decent rounds. Things can go south quickly. Good luck!


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hey guys!
I urge everyone here to add their cases on immitracker.
The more cases there are the better our understanding of immigration analytics would be. Immi tracker is an extremely helpful resource for those waiting for their invitation. It helps you keep track of the DOE and invitations sent by the DIBP and makes predicting your invitation a lot easier!
Thanks


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

aks80 said:


> On the contrary, it is likely that every one will have to go through this path. People who are already in Aus are likely to get extra points to allow them reach a higher score for EOI.


The report did say they will consider direct pathway for students and current visa holders. But yeah.... with DIBP cooking a new plan - Anything's possible.


----------



## aviator505 (May 10, 2017)

hkglpr said:


> It is just another EOI. Or you can add to your current EOI. Just select 190 visa. Later you‘ll get the option to select state. If you select both 189 & 190 in same EOI, your EOI get frozen when you get an invitation(not a pre invitation) for either one. You also can submit separate EOIs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many many thanks mate!


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Hi Everyone, 

I am yet another person waiting for invitation in Jan 18, which I am sure is not going to happen. 
I have a quick question. <y points for 189 is 70. However after Dec 17 I have another 5 pts that can be added for experience, which makes my pts 75 and increases my chances of getting invite in Jan'18, But the problem is my ACS outcome letter which I got in July'17 does not have this exp included. Moreover I have moved to diff company in Sep'17. I am performing the same role, same technology but company is changed. I have dropped mail to acs if I can add this 5 pts in EOI, No response from them since it is holiday period. Do I need to reassess ACS. 

ACS +ve : July 2017
PTA 20pts : 90 90 88 85
Age : 30 
Education: 15
Exp : As per ACS 5 pts
DOE: 29-12-2017
189 : 70 pts 
190 : VIC : 75 pts 
ITA : Waiting for Inivte


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

No one can say for sure. I'm in the same boat... my DOE is dec 13, 2017 at 70 points.
I would say atleast 2 months.

Also add your info on immi tracker please


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Quick question.

I want to do a new EOI for just 190.

Which states should I consider for my profession?(Details in signature)

EOI : 19th Nov 2017
Points : 70 (Submitted 189 only)
ANZO : 263111 ; Computer Network Professionals


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

SgtWhipLash69 said:


> No one can say for sure. I'm in the same boat... my DOE is dec 13, 2017 at 70 points.
> I would say atleast 2 months.
> 
> Also add your info on immi tracker please


Yes, i have added mine in Immitracker. I want to increase my chances to get invite in Jan by updating my points to 75, but I am not sure if I can add this exp which is not in ACS. Otherwise as you said people with DOE Dec and with 70 pts will get invited only in Feb end or march.


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am yet another person waiting for invitation in Jan 18, which I am sure is not going to happen.
> I have a quick question. <y points for 189 is 70. However after Dec 17 I have another 5 pts that can be added for experience, which makes my pts 75 and increases my chances of getting invite in Jan'18, But the problem is my ACS outcome letter which I got in July'17 does not have this exp included. Moreover I have moved to diff company in Sep'17. I am performing the same role, same technology but company is changed. I have dropped mail to acs if I can add this 5 pts in EOI, No response from them since it is holiday period. Do I need to reassess ACS.
> ...


If you would have been in the same company claiming 5 extra points would have been easier as you just needed to show a continuation of job cert from your employer. As per my understanding with this new company to claim 5 more points you'll need to go for ACS re-evaluation.

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am yet another person waiting for invitation in Jan 18, which I am sure is not going to happen.
> I have a quick question. <y points for 189 is 70. However after Dec 17 I have another 5 pts that can be added for experience, which makes my pts 75 and increases my chances of getting invite in Jan'18, But the problem is my ACS outcome letter which I got in July'17 does not have this exp included. Moreover I have moved to diff company in Sep'17. I am performing the same role, same technology but company is changed. I have dropped mail to acs if I can add this 5 pts in EOI, No response from them since it is holiday period. Do I need to reassess ACS.
> ...


You have taken a good decision to ask ACS
But based on personal experience, I can tell you that it's not going to happen and you will have to get reasssed 

So in the meantime start preparing the documents for the assessment of the new job like reference letter etc. so that you can apply immediately after you get the reply from ACS without any delay

Cheers


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Joachimlee said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this forum. I would be grateful if anyone could tell me when I will receive an invitation?
> 
> ...


I believe people with 65 points and in some occupations with 70 points have no chance of getting invitation at all. DIBP have realized that their system is not comprehensive and picking people based on the their PTE score and not their experience and skills. So they have limited the number of invitations to neutralize the PTE effect until they introduce a new system. However, They might run only one or two full rounds maybe in March and April. 

My thoughts only.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> I believe people with 65 points and in some occupations with 70 points have no chance of getting invitation at all. DIBP have realized that their system is not comprehensive and picking people based on the their PTE score and not their experience and skills. So they have limited the number of invitations to neutralize the PTE effect until they introduce a new system. However, They might run only one or two full rounds maybe in March and April.
> 
> My thoughts only.


What do you mean by based on PTE score? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## riaz2783 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi, Ca anyone please answer my query.

261313 - Software Engineer
Points: 65

EOI Initially Submitted On: 20/10/2016
After that i suspended my account and then unsuspended again in Dec 2017. 
EOI Last Submitted On: 20/12/2017
EOI DOE (189) : 20/10/2016 

Can anyone guess what will be my ranking/position among other candidates? Can my DOE get me an ITA earlier when they reach to the 65 pointers?
Or if anyone has any knowledge about un-suspended accounts?
Also guide me how to submit EOI for 190?


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> aminn_524 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe people with 65 points and in some occupations with 70 points have no chance of getting invitation at all. DIBP have realized that their system is not comprehensive and picking people based on the their PTE score and not their experience and skills. So they have limited the number of invitations to
> ...


 I think that is wrong. Selection is based on ur points.the higher ur point d higher ur chance of being picked. Its not based on pte score at all. The problem is the number of people invited per round is reduced when compared to number invited last financial year. imagine inviting 300-500 as against 1750 to 2000 per round. We sound all pray fervently for a full round. My take though


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have taken a good decision to ask ACS
> But based on personal experience, I can tell you that it's not going to happen and you will have to get reasssed
> 
> So in the meantime start preparing the documents for the assessment of the new job like reference letter etc. so that you can apply immediately after you get the reply from ACS without any delay
> ...


Yes , that would be the best, with 70 points too now it has become a big deal to get Invite, Not sure what's happening. My agent says don't file ACS again, its going to take 2 months for us to get the result and before that I would get an invite. But I have no issues in doing ACS again, Just to be on safer side and get that 5 points and make it 75.


----------



## sundeepydv (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi,

Is it true that people with 65 points are not likely to get called? I had submitted my EOI on 25th Aug with 65 points (261313 and 189 Visa) and i am eagerly waiting for Apr to get called. Experts can you please comment?


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

sundeepydv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it true that people with 65 points are not likely to get called? I had submitted my EOI on 25th Aug with 65 points (261313 and 189 Visa) and i am eagerly waiting for Apr to get called. Experts can you please comment?


Well put it this way. The 65 pointers queue starts from April 2016. You're somewhere in the front middle of the queue. Let's assume the 65 pointers start getting invites next month (Feb) and let's assume there are full invitation rounds. 
In this case you may get an invite by June 2018


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

SgtWhipLash69 said:


> Well put it this way. The 65 pointers queue starts from April 2016. You're somewhere in the front middle of the queue. Let's assume the 65 pointers start getting invites next month (Feb) and let's assume there are full invitation rounds.
> In this case you may get an invite by June 2018




April 2017 or 2016?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

SgtWhipLash69 said:


> No one can say for sure. I'm in the same boat... my DOE is dec 13, 2017 at 70 points.
> I would say atleast 2 months.
> 
> Also add your info on immi tracker please


I am thinking, If 17th Jan rounds favored 70 pointers waiting from Nov, Feb could be our chance. I know too much of positive thinking. But still I have hope this might happen. We can come to a conclusion only after seeing this 17th Jan round. for software engg 3.2k is the celling limit yet to be achieved. :cool2:


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

*Correction*



hkglpr said:


> april 2017 or 2016?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


2017


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> I am thinking, If 17th Jan rounds favored 70 pointers waiting from Nov, Feb could be our chance. I know too much of positive thinking. But still I have hope this might happen. We can come to a conclusion only after seeing this 17th Jan round. for software engg 3.2k is the celling limit yet to be achieved. :cool2:



So here is the current situation (according to Iscah and other forums):

For Most Engineering Professions all 75 pointers up until Jan 2nd, 2018 have been invited. (Mechanical, Production, Industrial, software etc. except ICT).

Now assuming this is 100% accurate (I think it is), that would mean virtually all 75 pointers are cleared. Next round is in 2 weeks and I think the cutoff will finally return to 70 points. If it does then maybe 2 or 3 more rounds and until you and I get an invite


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

SgtWhipLash69 said:


> So here is the current situation (according to Iscah and other forums):
> 
> For Most Engineering Professions all 75 pointers up until Jan 2nd, 2018 have been invited. (Mechanical, Production, Industrial, software etc. except ICT).
> 
> Now assuming this is 100% accurate (I think it is), that would mean virtually all 75 pointers are cleared. Next round is in 2 weeks and I think the cutoff will finally return to 70 points. If it does then maybe 2 or 3 more rounds and until you and I get an invite


Aren't new 75 pointers entering all the time? And what about pro-rata occupations? Shouldn't pro-rata occupations have a lower cutoff to be able to meet the monthly and annual caps? Unless, there are enough 75 pointers to meet the cap.


----------



## sundeepydv (Sep 11, 2017)

SgtWhipLash69 said:


> Well put it this way. The 65 pointers queue starts from April 2016. You're somewhere in the front middle of the queue. Let's assume the 65 pointers start getting invites next month (Feb) and let's assume there are full invitation rounds.
> In this case you may get an invite by June 2018


Thanks for response, I working and living in China and June 2018 is good for me. Do you think its worth waiting and taking risk or should i file EOI 190 (70 points) for NSW and Victoria? And if i file under 190 and i get invite for it (say from NSW and Victoria both), can i still continue waiting for 189? How long can i keep invites in my hand?


thanks in adavance..


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> Aren't new 75 pointers entering all the time? And what about pro-rata occupations? Shouldn't pro-rata occupations have a lower cutoff to be able to meet the monthly and annual caps? Unless, there are enough 75 pointers to meet the cap.


Aren't new 75 pointers entering all the time?
Yes they are. But we are talking about a 2 week window between jan 3rd and the next round (jan 17). Unless by some miracle HUNDREDS of 75 pointers apply during this 2 week period

what about pro-rata occupations? Shouldn't pro-rata occupations have a lower cutoff to be able to meet the monthly and annual caps?

The DIBP is under no obligation to meet the annual caps. Their priority is to process applications already lodged (of which they have a 6 month backlog at the moment). Considering the 6 month backlog and new fresh applicants they can still easily meet their program year quota.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sundeepydv said:


> Thanks for response, I working and living in China and June 2018 is good for me. Do you think its worth waiting and taking risk or should i file EOI 190 (70 points) for NSW and Victoria? And if i file under 190 and i get invite for it (say from NSW and Victoria both), can i still continue waiting for 189? How long can i keep invites in my hand?
> 
> 
> thanks in adavance..


You have to pay the visa fees within 60 days of invite failing which it will lapse
So technically you just have a 59 day window in which you can wait for your 189 invite

Cheers


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Everyone should read the latest post
of ISCAH immigration Australia. 

DIBP has no intention to go back on normal way. It's sad to say but it's truth that DIBP have now full stopped for 60 and 65 pointers.☹


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Everyone should read the latest post
> of ISCAH immigration Australia.
> 
> DIBP has no intention to go back on normal way. It's sad to say but it's truth that DIBP have now full stopped for 60 and 65 pointers.☹
> ...




Any link please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Any link please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go



News - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But they never mentioned 60 and 65s are out 
I understand, but since all the 75 and 80 are out of the race , 65s and 70s will have a good chance now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> But they never mentioned 60 and 65s are out
> I understand, but since all the 75 and 80 are out of the race , 65s and 70s will have a good chance now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On what basis did you decide that 75s and 80s are out
Everyday new EOIs are being created which will be considered in the rounds
Quite a few would be 75s and 80s again 

Cheers


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> On what basis did you decide that 75s and 80s are out
> 
> Everyday new EOIs are being created which will be considered in the rounds
> 
> ...




Yeah true, but the the backlogs are not as big as before !
Let hope for the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

http://www.iscah.com/dibp-explain-slowdown-skillselect-invitations/


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

Guys 
Just a question 
Is it wise to create one EOI for both 190/189?

I read in this forum that it's better to create two separate eois for these two visas. I created one EOI for both a month ago.. 
Any suggestions please?


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

Guys iscahs new report is not very encouraging.. 
Which says DIBP don't have to invite all 43000 candidates.. They can or can't depending on what's better for Australian economy. that's a bad news though :S


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Yusuf_ said:


> Guys
> Just a question
> Is it wise to create one EOI for both 190/189?
> 
> ...


If you are okay with either of them then it's okay, otherwise i would suggest making separate EOIs

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Yusuf_ said:


> Guys iscahs new report is not very encouraging..
> Which says DIBP don't have to invite all 43000 candidates.. They can or can't depending on what's better for Australian economy. that's a bad news though :S




It's simple as it always as they couldn't pass the bill for Citizenship and now they are tightening for PR. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm thinking to contact back my Australian gf.. Hmm.. And make this relationship strong... We had breakup couple years ago.. Loool.


----------



## Ryt87 (Jan 5, 2018)

Hello everyone-

I’m new in here- how is everyone?
Did anyone get an invite in the January round?
My question is does anyone know if skill select pick from occupation or points only

I have 70 points which I updated on 23rd dec- was originally 1st October with 60points.

Good luck all
Ryan


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

Oh gosh.. Bad news with every passing day.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Yusuf_ said:


> I'm thinking to contact back my Australian gf.. Hmm.. And make this relationship strong... We had breakup couple years ago.. Loool.


Yeah....alternate ways if you have go for it...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

So sad, iscah latest news not encouraging at all. Soo sad


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Yusuf_ said:


> Guys iscahs new report is not very encouraging..
> Which says DIBP don't have to invite all 43000 candidates.. They can or can't depending on what's better for Australian economy. that's a bad news though :S


No, it says that they don't have to invite each occupation to the ceiling levels for that occupation. They do have to grant 43,990 people (including dependents) in the Skilled Independent Visa category in the 2017/18 program year.



Ramramram222 said:


> It's simple as it always as they couldn't pass the bill for Citizenship and now they are tightening for PR.


No, DHA (DIBP) has to grant the same number of skilled visas as last year, and the numbers for that are set by Parliament, not by them. 

What is making a significant difference is that a good proportion of those permanent skilled visa grants are going to NZ Citizens temporarily resident in Australia on Special Category 444 Visas.


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Yusuf_ said:
> 
> 
> > Guys
> ...



What if I keep it as it is? Will 190 in same EOI create any problem for my 189? Or delay the 189 in anyway?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Yusuf_ said:


> What if I keep it as it is? Will 190 in same EOI create any problem for my 189? Or delay the 189 in anyway?


If both are in the same EOI then , if an invite is issued under 190, then your EOI will not participate in the 189 rounds for 60 days

If you are happy with that then do it in the same EOI

Cheers


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

kaju said:


> Yusuf_ said:
> 
> 
> > Guys iscahs new report is not very encouraging..
> ...





What's that supposed to mean?" they don't have to invite each occupation to the ceiling level, yet grant full 43000 to all the categories. Could you please elaborate


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Yusuf_ said:
> 
> 
> > What if I keep it as it is? Will 190 in same EOI create any problem for my 189? Or delay the 189 in anyway?
> ...



Well, so it's mean my EOI of 189 won't be affected if I get an invite of 189 before 190? 
Secondly I'm a 65 pointer under( 261311) analyst programmer with 10 points in english N zero point for experience. You think I can be invited for 190? 
Well if I get invited for 190 I would simply go for it N forget 189. What you reckon bro.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Yusuf_ said:


> Well, so it's mean my EOI of 189 won't be affected if I get an invite of 189 before 190?
> Secondly I'm a 65 pointer under( 261311) analyst programmer with 10 points in english N zero point for experience. You think I can be invited for 190?
> Well if I get invited for 190 I would simply go for it N forget 189. What you reckon bro.


All these are decisions you have to take yourself
Each has its own consequences and obligations 

65 pointers getting an invite iunder 189 is difficult under the present restriction on invites by Skillselect 

190 looks to be a better option and no harm in trying 

Cheers


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Yusuf_ said:
> 
> 
> > What if I keep it as it is? Will 190 in same EOI create any problem for my 189? Or delay the 189 in anyway?
> ...



And if I want to create a separate EOI FOR 190, then should I remove the previous one which was in the same EOI of 189?
I don't think it's a good idea since I applied for 190 a month ago, now my DOE will be a month later. Don't you think


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

DIBP Explain the slowdown in skillselect invitations -

As we advised recently the 189s are likely to include New Zealand 189s this program year, our estimate is 12000 of the 43,990. As well DIBP have a backlog of cases that they would like to reduce for both processing reasons and in our view the introduction of a new points test in the next 12 months.

DIBP recently replied to a question about the slowdown in skillselect with the following reply ...

--------------------------------------
The Skilled migration programme is based on Australia's economic needs. It supports the Government in managing who can apply for skilled migration, when they can apply and in what numbers.

Occupation ceiling values are based on a percentage of stock employment figures for each occupation. The ceiling on each occupation is not a target, SkillSelect does not necessarily intend on inviting that many applicants over the year. The ceilings ensure the skilled migration programme is not dominated by a narrow group of occupations.

Please note, the occupational ceiling numbers for the Subclass 189 visa also includes the Subclass 189 visa (NZ stream).

DIBP
--------------------------------

They also say on their skillselect site the following

----------------------------

Invitation numbers in each round may vary depending on the number of applications being processed by the department.
-----------------------------------

Please send any questions to [email protected] not in the threads below.

SHARE this on your FB page if you think your friends will find it useful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Yusuf_ said:


> And if I want to create a separate EOI FOR 190, then should I remove the previous one which was in the same EOI of 189?
> I don't think it's a good idea since I applied for 190 a month ago, now my DOE will be a month later. Don't you think


190 EOI do not have any advantage of earlier date

The states are free to invite anyone they want

They can invite someone who applied today with just 55points and not invite someone with 85 points who applied 1 year earlier

It is totally based on their internal processes which are not in public domain

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Yusuf_ said:
> 
> 
> > And if I want to create a separate EOI FOR 190, then should I remove the previous one which was in the same EOI of 189?
> ...





Thanks brother, I really appreciate. 
one last question, Do we apply for 190 the same way as we do for 189? Or do we have to go to nsw website and apply there?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Yusuf_ said:


> Thanks brother, I really appreciate.
> one last question, Do we apply for 190 the same way as we do for 189? Or do we have to go to nsw website and apply there?


Same Skillselect website

Just choose 190 instead of 189 and then choose the state you want

Cheers


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kaju said:


> No, it says that they don't have to invite each occupation to the ceiling levels for that occupation. They do have to grant 43,990 people (including dependents) in the Skilled Independent Visa category in the 2017/18 program year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's totally ridiculous to have NZ people with overseas people on Skills migration program. If they are already considered as a 2nd citizen of Australia, then there is no need make the competition tougher for overseas people by putting them on Skills Migration program. We don't know whether DIBP are favouring NZ people from this program or not, but they have to be fair with other people as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Ramramram222 said:


> It's totally ridiculous to have NZ people with overseas people on Skills migration program. If they are already considered as a 2nd citizen of Australia, then there is no need make the competition tougher for overseas people by putting them on Skills Migration program. We don't know whether DIBP are favouring NZ people from this program or not, but they have to be fair with other people as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You make it sound like DIBP have a choice - they don't. If an NZ citizen meets the visa requirements, they will get the visa.

And it's not actually so ridiculous - even though the Aus-NZ relationship is very close, NZ'ers are still foreign citizens. 

NZ Citizens in Australia don't have the same rights and privileges as Australian Citizens do in NZ.

NZ'ers arriving after 2001 can't get Social Security, Student loans, Permanent Residency (until this 189 NZ stream) - Australians in NZ can get Family Tax Credits on arrival, Social Security after 2 years, can vote after 1 year and get Citizenship after 5 years, etc.

There was a good deal of political pressure from both NZ'ers in Australia (all that arrived after 2001 had no pathway to Permanent Residency, etc, even though they could live in Australia long-term) and also from the NZ Government, for Australia to be more fair to NZ.

I suspect that adding qualifying NZ'ers into the 189 stream was the easiest way to give those people permanent visas and still not to raise the level of migration (as calculated by numbers of permanent resident places each year), which is already a sensitive area for many Australians and Parliament too, as it is already at a all time high.


----------



## Simran_1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi,

What is the status now ??




jebinson said:


> New year, new hopes.
> Now we sit here and wait!


----------



## MoizSherwani (Jan 5, 2018)

*Invitation Expected Date*

Hi guys,

My first time here so please excuse if I am not asking the right questions or in the right topic, I submitted an EOI for Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Points-Tested Stream) with 80 points on 3rd Jan 2018. Questions

1) Does your nationality determine how quickly you get a response?

2) With 80 points when can I expect to get an invite, in the last invitation round which has published results, I noticed that there were very few invites for 80 and many more for 70's, does this mean there were no more 80 point candidates which is why they moved to lower points or is there a different method they use for selection.

3) With the above profile and best case scenario when can I expect to be in Australia (again assuming no delays on my part for submission of needed documents, etc). 

Thanks,

Moiz


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

bhagat.dabas said:


> DIBP Explain the slowdown in skillselect invitations -
> 
> As we advised recently the 189s are likely to include New Zealand 189s this program year, our estimate is 12000 of the 43,990. As well DIBP have a backlog of cases that they would like to reduce for both processing reasons and in our view the introduction of a new points test in the next 12 months.
> 
> ...



Looks like time is running out for everyone.


----------



## Ali1993 (Jan 4, 2018)

kaju said:


> You make it sound like DIBP have a choice - they don't. If an NZ citizen meets the visa requirements, they will get the visa.
> 
> And it's not actually so ridiculous - even though the Aus-NZ relationship is very close, NZ'ers are still foreign citizens.
> 
> ...


Hi

Is the NZ 189 stream a one time thing or will it included in future migration years as well?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Ali1993 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is the NZ 189 stream a one time thing or will it included in future migration years as well?


That will be a choice the Australian Parliament will have to make. There are better than 600,000 Kiwis in Australia, and supposedly about 175,000 affected NZ SCV 444 visa holders.

However, many of those won't be eligible as they must have had 5 years continuous residence at the time of their application, and must have had a certain income level for each of those 5 years too.

Australia and New Zealand have a genuinely close relationship, so it wouldn't surprise me to see this visa stream continue - but I am not aware of any information to support that guess.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MoizSherwani said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My first time here so please excuse if I am not asking the right questions or in the right topic, I submitted an EOI for Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Points-Tested Stream) with 80 points on 3rd Jan 2018. Questions
> 
> ...


1. No

2. Each category have their own points seniority. You have to check what was the cut off points in your Anzsco code in the last few rounds to guess your chances of an invite

3. The invite is not the grant 
It's just the start of the process

You may get the grant in 2 weeeks of applying or not even in 18 months 

But of course these are the 2 extremes but quite a major portion of applicants get their grant around the 6 month mark

Do your own calculations on how optimistic or pessimistic you want to be

Cheers


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

I have a question 

When I submitted my EOI it says " the EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 65 points "

Is it submitted Or what 

Secondly, I want to create a separate EOI for 190, should I remove the existing 190 from 189 and then create a new eoi of 190???
Would really appreciate all the responses.


----------



## hydaspirant (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi All,

DIBP update on slow/less invitations is quite confusing. Can someone please clarify so that all the EOI aspirants can understand what exactly is happening. Considering latest update from DIBP, I have below questions and request you to answer as this may help a lot of people and not just me. Thanks in advance:

1. EOI with points 60- hope? No hope? May be delayed?
2. EOI with points 65- hope? No hope? May be delayed?
3. EOI with points 70- hope? No hope? May be delayed?

Appreciate if someone can help answering these questions.


----------



## Gaurzilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Need an input:

Say, if someone has applied for both 189 and 190 separately in skillselect and got invited for 190. 

Can he/she further be eligible for 189 as well in near future?
Moreover, what is the time period provided to get 190 processed, once received?
Will he/she be able to work in other states as well in any specific criteria?
What are the best markets(NSW,VIC etc) for 261313 code under 190 application?


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

Yusuf_ said:


> I have a question
> 
> When I submitted my EOI it says " the EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 65 points "
> 
> ...



Guys any input please? Would really appreciate.


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

hydaspirant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> DIBP update on slow/less invitations is quite confusing. Can someone please clarify so that all the EOI aspirants can understand what exactly is happening. Considering latest update from DIBP, I have below questions and request you to answer as this may help a lot of people and not just me. Thanks in advance:
> 
> ...


60 points: Pro Rata Occupations: No Hope!
65 Points: Pro Rata Occupations: After July 2018. 
70 Points: After March 2018


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Creating an EOI for 190 & 489 today.

Hopefully, this will have good news.


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

Still waiting! duh!



Simran_1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the status now ??


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

SgtWhipLash69 said:


> hydaspirant said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


 Not a good news at all. Pls wat about non prorata .,60,65/and 70


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

I think some of you guys need to read about EOI submissions in the DIBP website. They have mentioned everything in simple English that anybody with IELTS 6,7,8 could understand. Having worked hard to get so many points (>60) and asking these simple questions don’t rhyme together 
First do some research  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

Hi guys, it looks like time has come to an end , Australia is closing its gates for all aspirants . Hope this last flight might get all of us it to Australia .
Hope .... God may answer our prayers and grant us with ITA’s and Visa grants.

Finally , is any one in this Australian forum trying for Canada.


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

lamborgini said:


> Hi guys, it looks like time has come to an end , Australia is closing its gates for all aspirants . Hope this last flight might get all of us it to Australia .
> Hope .... God may answer our prayers and grant us with ITA’s and Visa grants.
> 
> Finally , is any one in this Australian forum trying for Canada.



That's exaggeration, you sound so disappointed. Lol. 
Totally baseless prediction. They will keep inviting the most deserving immigrants who has the highest points no matter what.


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

Yusuf_ said:


> I have a question
> 
> When I submitted my EOI it says " the EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 65 points "
> 
> ...



anyone any suggestion please?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Yusuf_ said:


> anyone any suggestion please?


Honestly speaking, leave 190 as it is. making a new one would push back in the queue. However, should you increase your points in future then you can always make new 189(more than current 60 points) EOI. This way you won't loose anything.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> Honestly speaking, leave 190 as it is. making a new one would push back in the queue. However, should you increase your points in future then you can always make new 189(more than current 60 points) EOI. This way you won't loose anything.


There is no concept of queue in 190
It is not first come first serve like 189
The states can choose anyone they want irrespective of when they have submitted the EOI

So remove the 190 from the 189 and make a fresh one

Final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Has anyone here applied under occupation 233513 (Production and Plant Engineer) for 190 visa from NSW?

Just wondering what are the chances of getting a pre-invite.


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Has anyone here applied under occupation 233513 (Production and Plant Engineer) for 190 visa from NSW?
> 
> Just wondering what are the chances of getting a pre-invite.


I applied for NSW under 233512 in October mate. I guess they haven't yet started sending out invites for 2335 since July 2017. I could just see NSW invites being sent to IT professionals till date this year. Hopefully they'l start off with 2335 starting next week once they open up after holidays.


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

Stevefranc said:


> Pathpk said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone here applied under occupation 233513 (Production and Plant Engineer) for 190 visa from NSW?
> ...


What's your EOI mate? All 70 pointers who applied before October 30th 2017 have gotten an invite.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Hey I have OVHC insurance from my 485. Now that I am on bridging visa B and overseas at the moment, Do I still need to maintain health insurance. I am very confused. Some information would be nice, Can anyone please help. 

TIA


----------



## baralbkt (Aug 9, 2013)

anyone here has any idea if there is any chances for 60 pointer plus nsw state on CIVIL Engineering draftperson.... i have seen non in this occupation in any forom


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Hey I have OVHC insurance from my 485. Now that I am on bridging visa B and overseas at the moment, Do I still need to maintain health insurance. I am very confused. Some information would be nice, Can anyone please help.
> 
> TIA


Have you checked if you are eligible to apply for Medicare card ?

Cheers


----------



## Gagan Deep (May 26, 2016)

baralbkt said:


> anyone here has any idea if there is any chances for 60 pointer plus nsw state on CIVIL Engineering draftperson.... i have seen non in this occupation in any forom




U receive ur invitation very soon dear....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baralbkt (Aug 9, 2013)

what makes you so sure


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Hey I have OVHC insurance from my 485. Now that I am on bridging visa B and overseas at the moment, Do I still need to maintain health insurance. I am very confused. Some information would be nice, Can anyone please help.
> 
> 
> 
> TIA




Apply medicare card and once you get it, get rid of OVHC. OVHC will call you while you cancel their policy and you can simply tell them that I am having Australian medicare card, which is adequate enough to maintain 8501 condition of 485 VISA. 

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Apply medicare card and once you get it, get rid of OVHC. OVHC will call you while you cancel their policy and you can simply tell them that I am having Australian medicare card, which is adequate enough to maintain 8501 condition of 485 VISA.
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> ...


Thank you Ram. any links?


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Have you checked if you are eligible to apply for Medicare card ?
> 
> Cheers


Hey I am not sure if I follow, How much would that cost. Also I am currently not in australia. Can i still apply


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Hey I am not sure if I follow, How much would that cost. Also I am currently not in australia. Can i still apply


On what basis did you get the bridging visa ?

Cheers


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> On what basis did you get the bridging visa ?
> 
> Cheers



I applied for 189 visa which automatically gave me bridging visa A and then applied for bridging visa B so i can travel and attend my brother's wedding. 

Meanwhile, my 485 expired on the 1st of January. So not sure if i should cancel my OVHC since i am not in the country. The next direct debit is in 2 days.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbangia said:


> I applied for 189 visa which automatically gave me bridging visa A and then applied for bridging visa B so i can travel and attend my brother's wedding.
> 
> Meanwhile, my 485 expired on the 1st of January. So not sure if i should cancel my OVHC since i am not in the country. The next direct debit is in 2 days.


As soon as you applied for 189 and paid the fees, you became eligible to apply for the Medicare card

You should have done so immediately 
As you are out of the country, you cannot apply for the same as it cannot b done online and has to be done in person

So I have no idea if you can cancel the insurance policy without getting the Medicare card

I cancelled my 457 insurance only after I got the Medicare card upon paying the 189 visa fees

Cheers


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As soon as you applied for 189 and paid the fees, you became eligible to apply for the Medicare card
> 
> You should have done so immediately
> As you are out of the country, you cannot apply for the same as it cannot b done online and has to be done in person
> ...


Thanks for the information.. Is it free? I dont have to pay for any monthly premium?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for January 2018 &gt;&gt;*



kbangia said:


> Thank you Ram. any links?




There are no links on real life event bro. My friend did the same thing what I told you and she is now PR. she didn't violate 8501 condition after canceling OVHC as she had medicare card. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Thanks for the information.. Is it free? I dont have to pay for any monthly premium?


Medicare is free

But you will b deducted for Medicare levy in your salary unless you also take private insurance 

Cheers


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

kbangia said:


> I applied for 189 visa which automatically gave me bridging visa A and then applied for bridging visa B so i can travel and attend my brother's wedding.
> 
> Meanwhile, my 485 expired on the 1st of January. So not sure if i should cancel my OVHC since i am not in the country. The next direct debit is in 2 days.


I have couple of queries regarding bridging visa.
1. Suppose i arrived in Australia with a business visa so whether the bridging visa A is automatically generated when we apply for 189 visa from Australia even while my business visa is still valid or is it obtained only after the business visa is expired ?

2. Whether they provide working rights for bridge visa A and B?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

SgtWhipLash69 said:


> What's your EOI mate? All 70 pointers who applied before October 30th 2017 have gotten an invite.


No one under the code 2335 has been invited yet by NSW since July 2017 regardless of points. I believe you are referring to 189.


----------



## wasimfiros (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi guys,
Today my EOI got auto updated with 5 more points due to additional experience.
Now my updated points are
189 (Developer programmer) - 70 points
190 (Developer programmer) - NSW - 75 points

with the above something can i expect in Jan?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abin said:


> I have couple of queries regarding bridging visa.
> 1. Suppose i arrived in Australia with a business visa so whether the bridging visa A is automatically generated when we apply for 189 visa from Australia even while my business visa is still valid or is it obtained only after the business visa is expired ?
> 
> 2. Whether they provide working rights for bridge visa A and B?
> ...


1. The bridging visa will kick in only after the expiry of your business visa

2. The email that you get with your bridging visa will confirm if you have working rights or not and restrictions, if any

This is what happened in my case, so do recheck 

Cheers


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

wasimfiros said:


> Hi guys,
> Today my EOI got auto updated with 5 more points due to additional experience.
> Now my updated points are
> 189 (Developer programmer) - 70 points
> ...



If it got updated this month then no. The queue for 70 pointers in your profession starts from October 30th. If you updated your EOI this month then you're in the back of the queue.


----------



## wasimfiros (Dec 20, 2017)

Ok.. That mean apprx when i can expect ?


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

I urge everyone one here in this forum to add their cases on immi tracker. The more cases we have on the database the better our predictions can be


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

Just Google immi tracker 189 and add your case on the database


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

newbienz said:


> 1. The bridging visa will kick in only after the expiry of your business visa
> 
> 2. The email that you get with your bridging visa will confirm if you have working rights or not and restrictions, if any
> 
> ...


Thankyou

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

Hello guys 

I removed 190 option from my original 189 EOI and created a separate 190 EOI as experts advised me.

I just want to know, since my 189 eoi is updated. Will they consider my original DOE (13-12-207) or the date when I updated my EOI I mean today's date? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Yusuf_ said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I removed 190 option from my original 189 EOI and created a separate 190 EOI as experts advised me.
> 
> ...


As there is no change in points, your date of effect will remain unchanged at 13-12-17

You can verify the same also through the same website 

Cheers


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guys 

I would like get suggestion about TCYOnline website for the PTE 79 preparation. How effective is the preparations from tcyonline guys?? Does anyone know anything about it??

Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I would like get suggestion about TCYOnline website for the PTE 79 preparation. How effective is the preparations from tcyonline guys?? Does anyone know anything about it??
> 
> ...


There is a dedicated thread on PTEA on th forum which is very active

Post there for a better response

Cheers


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> There is a dedicated thread on PTEA on th forum which is very active
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can you please share me that thread bro as I am not being able to find it??

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Yusuf_ said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys
> ...



Thanks brother, you have been really helpful.


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

Asking behalf of a friend, when can a *65 pointer Software Engineer *expect an invite?


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

And the waiting continues.... 10 days to the next round.... 

DOE : 19th Nov 2017 (189 = 70 )
DOE : 5th Jan 2018: 190 = 75 : 489 = 80
ANZO : 263111 ; Computer Network Professionals


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

sinahbt said:


> I lodged my EOI on November 6 with 65 points for civil engineer professional and when I saw the invitation situation I applied for 190 with 70 points as well.
> 
> 2 weeks ago and received the 190 of NSW pre-invite just last week.
> 
> I consulted with ISCAH and they suggested that I pay the $300 for the NSW and apply for their invite. If I get the invite from NSW wait to the maximum of the 60 days gap possible and see if I get 189 invite and I followed the given advice but due to holidays and the presumption of 12 weeks of wait for NSW government to announce their decision on whether inviting me or no, I think I have a good time to wait for a better change in 189 invitations. Otherwise I'll proceed with 190.


 Exactly what I did too. Civil engineer with 65 points waiting for NSW to accept me while waiting for a 189 too.


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

sinahbt said:


> I lodged my EOI on November 6 with 65 points for civil engineer professional and when I saw the invitation situation I applied for 190 with 70 points as well.
> 
> 2 weeks ago and received the 190 of NSW pre-invite just last week.
> 
> I consulted with ISCAH and they suggested that I pay the $300 for the NSW and apply for their invite. If I get the invite from NSW wait to the maximum of the 60 days gap possible and see if I get 189 invite and I followed the given advice but due to holidays and the presumption of 12 weeks of wait for NSW government to announce their decision on whether inviting me or no, I think I have a good time to wait for a better change in 189 invitations. Otherwise I'll proceed with 190.


 Exactly what I did too. Civil engineer with 65 points waiting for NSW to accept me while waiting for a 189 too.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

What is your source regarding 17th being the date for next invitation round. I heard they might skip the next round because only 2 rounds in January. Cheers. Thanks. 


loading254 said:


> And the waiting continues.... 10 days to the next round....
> 
> DOE : 19th Nov 2017 (189 = 70 )
> DOE : 5th Jan 2018: 190 = 75 : 489 = 80
> ANZO : 263111 ; Computer Network Professionals


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Asking behalf of a friend, when can a *65 pointer Software Engineer *expect an invite?[/QUOTE
> 
> Please write DOE too. Or the full timeline. Then we will be able to say something.


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

Yusuf_ said:


> Mikail_Zubair said:
> 
> 
> > Asking behalf of a friend, when can a *65 pointer Software Engineer *expect an invite?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

sghx700_rgb said:


> My agency reported that the DIBP/Home M is refreshing the skills list half way into the program year and thus the lesser invites, they usually update once a year. The agency said they expect the refresh to happen anytime this month and then the invites are expected to be sent out in the usual volume.
> 
> credibility of the source...i'll leave it anyone's judgement. Let's keep believing!!!


Thanks for hoping when the situation looks so bad. Let's see what will happen. 
I've prepared for the worst at the moment.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Has been following the forum for months.
It's good to have a place full of people with the same situation and a great place to talk about.
Well I didn't achieve 8 on English, I have spent so much time and spirit to do it. And then I feel it is kind of worthless and waste of my time. I can do many many things with those stayed up night just trying to sound like a native. God knows how hard I have tried. Even if that is the reason of me failing to get a PR, I have no regrets.

Well do the best we can, the rest is in the hands of fate. Always keep in mind that the fate knows what's the best for us! 
-------------------------------------------------
189:
261313 Programmer
DOE: 15/07/2017
pt:65

457:
Company sponsorship lodged: 23/10/2017

current visa:
Bridging A


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Subhash Bohra said:


> This is very disheartening   with 65 points seems there is no hope !!!


same here.
2016 same time, most 65 people gets invitation within 2 months.
Let's hope things will get slightly better over the period.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

MirandaLi said:


> Has been following the forum for months.
> It's good to have a place full of people with the same situation and a great place to talk about.
> Well I didn't achieve 8 on English, I have spent so much time and spirit to do it. And then I feel it is kind of worthless and waste of my time. I can do many many things with those stayed up night just trying to sound like a native. God knows how hard I have tried. Even if that is the reason of me failing to get a PR, I have no regrets.
> 
> ...


What English test are you trying? 

Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk


----------



## CBradbury (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

I've been following the forum for a few months now and felt it time to raise my head.

My EOI is as follows:

ANZSCO 224111 Actuary
EDUCATION : 15 points
WORK : 5 points
AGE : 30 points
IELTS : L 8.5 R 9 W 8.5 S 9 : 20 points

Positive skill assessment received 31 October 2017

EOI Lodged for subclass 189 at 70 points 24 November 2017
EOI Lodged for subclass 190 (NSW) at 75 points 20 December 2017

Are my chances good? What are everyone's views on the likelihood of an invite from NSW?

If I were to go enter Australia on a working holiday visa would this affect my 189 application at all? (My GF is Australian and the time apart is killing us...)


----------



## 1560250 (Sep 21, 2017)

22-Sep-2017: EOI submitted at 65 points
13-Dec-2017: EOI updated with new company
31-Dec-2017: EOI points auto-increase to 70 with respect to experience 

Current trend for 70 seems 2 months wait time!

Hoping for the best. Thanks.


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

*
ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer 

ACS : 08-Dec-2017 

PTE-A: 25-Nov-2017 

Point-Age(25)/Edu(15)/Eng(10)/WorkEx(15) 

EOI Subclass 189 (65 Points) : 13-Dec-2017
EOI Subclass 190 for NSW (70 points): 13 Dec 2017

When can I expect invite? Will it be 189 or 190 visa first? What should I do if I get 190 invite ahead of 189?

*


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

When do they post the jan 3rd results?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> *
> ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer
> 
> ACS : 08-Dec-2017
> ...


Pick what comes first buddy. There seems to be too much guesswork now and changes are coming in July.

I for sure will even pick the 489 and work on PR once there . :nono:  

DOE : 19th Nov 2017 (189 = 70 )
DOE : 5th Jan 2018: 190 = 75 : 489 = 80
ANZO : 263111 ; Computer Network Professionals


----------



## kulaki0 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi,

I submitted my EOI with 65 points (sofware engineer 261313) on 19/09/17

Acording to the trend back then I would get it around March 18. But Now I am reading in some posts that the quota for 17/18 finishes in April? Do I still have a chance?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yurigeorge said:


> When do they post the jan 3rd results?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Skillselect takentheir own sweet time in publishing the results

In the meantime You can check the unofficial Iscah results

It will be more or less correct

Cheers


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Seems like the 20th December results will be published 'soon' as the link to it is giving 401 error.


----------



## niko2222 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi what are the chances of


----------



## niko2222 (Jan 8, 2018)

What are the chances of 60 points being enough in next 5 months? Bricklayer


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

niko2222 said:


> What are the chances of 60 points being enough in next 5 months? Bricklayer


Very little at the moment. My guess is after July 2018 when the list is refreshed and the backlog is cleared. Best guess October 2018


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

PTE as well as IETLS.
Cannot pass IETLS for writing part. tried countless times.
Unable to pass PTE because of speaking (74 for speaking, tried 8 times.)


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

shawnfj said:


> Seems like the 20th December results will be published 'soon' as the link to it is giving 401 error.


There is a around for 20 Dec? Wow, the number must be just 100 or something, seems no progress at all.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

niko2222 said:


> What are the chances of 60 points being enough in next 5 months? Bricklayer


For pro-rata, I would say maybe consider to marry a local.
For non-pro-rata, Oct 2018 is the optimised result. But no guarantee depend on the current situation.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

kulaki0 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI with 65 points (sofware engineer 261313) on 19/09/17
> 
> ...


The quota for 17/18 do not necessarily end in April. It ends in April last year because the occupation number has reached the ceiling. 
According to the current invitation trend, even if the full round starts next week, the invitation might last till June. 
However, too many uncertainties at the moment, nothing can be predicted with historical trend. :fingerscrossed:
Time is running out for most of us, talk to your agent to find out your best options. They do have a few ways to make you stay in AU for sometime and wait for skillselect.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

When is next round in January?


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

shawnfj said:


> Seems like the 20th December results will be published 'soon' as the link to it is giving 401 error.


Nope.
This is normal. It keeps throwing that error now and then since thwy moved to homeaffairs.gov.au

Encountered this multiple times.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Currently points for Non pro rata have also climbed upto 75.Don't think twice and gofor 190,489 if you have a chance. Check NSW list of bricklayer is on there. Or NSW regional areas. 


niko2222 said:


> What are the chances of 60 points being enough in next 5 months? Bricklayer


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

Is this for 190 ( NSW/VIC) or 189??


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

shawnfj said:


> Seems like the 20th December results will be published 'soon' as the link to it is giving 401 error.


Is there any link for 20th dec round results.


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

With 65 points 189 under anzco 2631111 Do u see any chance for me ?


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

lamborgini said:


> Is there any link for 20th dec round results.


EOI Result | GSM Australia


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

infie said:


> With 65 points 189 under anzco 2631111 Do u see any chance for me ?


It's very similar to 261313. 
Yes, of course you got a chance. However, due to current process being extremely slow and unstable, we need to wait for at least 7 months.
And the risk is that they might reduce the numbers next year, our future is so unsure.
Let's hope the best and prepare for the worst.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi,

My my points breakdown is as follows,
ANZCODE: 261313 Software Engineer
Age-30, Edu- 15, Expe- 10, Eng-10, Partner - 5
Total - 70 (for 189)
But My ACS assessment expired and i'm applying for the renewal today. 

Could anyone let know what would be the chance for 70 pointers to be get invited? how many invitation round 70 pointers should wait to be picked?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

imriz said:


> Hi,
> 
> My my points breakdown is as follows,
> ANZCODE: 261313 Software Engineer
> ...


If your ACS assessment has expired, you should suspend your EOI

If you get invited and pay the visa fees based on an expired ACS assessment, your application will invariably be rejected 

I am not sure if you have to file a fresh EOI once you get reassessed by ACS because technically your ACS assessment date will be later then the EOI date of effect , if you use the old EOI, which is against the rules

So do recheck this point also

Cheers


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If your ACS assessment has expired, you should suspend your EOI
> 
> If you get invited and pay the visa fees based on an expired ACS assessment, your application will invariably be rejected
> 
> ...


I already withdrew the EOI. after got the assessment result hope to submit new EOI again. Anyway my points will not change right?


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have taken a good decision to ask ACS
> But based on personal experience, I can tell you that it's not going to happen and you will have to get reasssed
> 
> So in the meantime start preparing the documents for the assessment of the new job like reference letter etc. so that you can apply immediately after you get the reply from ACS without any delay
> ...


Yes, You were right. I got a response from ACS team stating that u should lodge another application to get 5 pts. But I am confused if I should be doing it. My agent says if I file a new ACS now, it will take a definite 8 week period to get the outcome, They say before that we can get invite with 70pts. I have to decided to wait till Jan 17th round, If the trend is not changing and still they are inviting only 75 pointers, then may be I will go ahead and file ACS again. Do u think this is the best idea.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

imriz said:


> I already withdrew the EOI. after got the assessment result hope to submit new EOI again. Anyway my points will not change right?


The points will be based on the current points eligiblity

If your age or experience allowed by ACS has changed in the meantime, the points will go up or down accordingly 

Cheers


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The points will be based on the current points eligiblity
> 
> If your age or experience allowed by ACS has changed in the meantime, the points will go up or down accordingly
> 
> Cheers


In my case nothing has changed. only additional qualification that is masters and the updated service letter of the same company to present date (Still working for the same company). Do you think the met date will change? 
Any idea how long it will take just to renew the assessment (since not a fresh one is there any possibility to get ACS result before Jan 17th?)


----------



## frozebud (Nov 7, 2016)

Hoping for an invite in the next round unless something else happens again...

263111 | Computer Network and Systems Engineer
70 Points 189
EOI DOE: 30/10/2017 
ITA: ??/??/2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

imriz said:


> In my case nothing has changed. only additional qualification that is masters and the updated service letter of the same company to present date (Still working for the same company). Do you think the met date will change?
> Any idea how long it will take just to renew the assessment (since not a fresh one is there any possibility to get ACS result before Jan 17th?)


There is no sense in prejudging what the assessor will do

As there was a 3 week holiday , I presume there would be some backlog to clear before yiur case can be taken up

Compared to normal cases, yiur assessment should take lesser then 4/5 weeks but then again no sense in speculating

It will come in its own time

Submit the application ASAP and wait for the result patiently 

Cheers


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

Anyone have idea when the 70 pointers will be started to be picked? 
As per my understanding all the 70 pointers unto 30/10/2017 were picked. Please correct if I'm wrong.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

imriz said:


> Anyone have idea when the 70 pointers will be started to be picked?
> As per my understanding all the 70 pointers unto 30/10/2017 were picked. Please correct if I'm wrong.


Yes, Exactly, From Nov people are waiting to get picked, Lets see what happens in Jan 17th, Only based on that we can conclude. Hoping 70 pointers get called. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

frozebud said:


> Hoping for an invite in the next round unless something else happens again...
> 
> 263111 | Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> 70 Points 189
> ...


Your DOE is 30/10/2017 , how come u didn't get invited still. As per ISCAH all 70 pints before 30/10/2017 have got invited, Is it not true . Are you trying for 190 as well. Oh Boy, So now there are still people waiting from Oct, I applied only on Dec and am feeling frustrated that I have not got Invite, I assume its a long way to go. :smash:


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

imriz said:


> In my case nothing has changed. only additional qualification that is masters and the updated service letter of the same company to present date (Still working for the same company). Do you think the met date will change?
> Any idea how long it will take just to renew the assessment (since not a fresh one is there any possibility to get ACS result before Jan 17th?)


Is there any possibility Will ACS only consider the experience after the Masters in this case? Please advise me. If yes then I can avoid submit Masters for the assessment.


----------



## frozebud (Nov 7, 2016)

As I understand, the invites are up to 30/10/17 for 70 points so I just missed out


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

imriz said:


> Anyone have idea when the 70 pointers will be started to be picked?
> As per my understanding all the 70 pointers unto 30/10/2017 were picked. Please correct if I'm wrong.


If the current trend of issuing invites to only 300 applicants per round continues, then even 70 pointers cut off dates will move at a snails pace

All theories and calculations have gone for a toss
Keep the documents ready for uploading and fees funds for payment and wait for the invite

There is nothing much else that you can do

Everyone is shooting in the dark and yiur guess will be as good as his
No one has any inside information atleast on this forum

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

imriz said:


> Is there any possibility Will ACS only consider the experience after the Masters in this case? Please advise me. If yes then I can avoid submit Masters for the assessment.


You cannot hide the masters degree from ACS, whatever be the consequences 

If you hide it then when filling form 80 and other forms during visa application process also you have to lie ?
Are you comfortable with that ?

Please stick to the path of truth, or else you will fall into serious trouble at a later stage

There are 10 threads right now asking questions on what to do as they have deliberately or accidentally given wrong information during ACS assessment and now are regretting the same and looking for solutions 

Cheers


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

infie said:


> EOI Result | GSM Australia


That was for 6th dec


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

lamborgini said:


> That was for 6th dec


300 invites?? 75 points.. no way i will get it

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If the current trend of issuing invites to only 300 applicants per round continues, then even 70 pointers cut off dates will move at a snails pace
> 
> All theories and calculations have gone for a toss
> Keep the documents ready for uploading and fees funds for payment and wait for the invite
> ...


Is it better to have 75 pts if the trend continues, I get extra 5 points by applying ACS again, Say even if I apply for a new ACS 18 Jan, Will it take longer time for my ACS to get completed too.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Yes, You were right. I got a response from ACS team stating that u should lodge another application to get 5 pts. But I am confused if I should be doing it. My agent says if I file a new ACS now, it will take a definite 8 week period to get the outcome, They say before that we can get invite with 70pts. I have to decided to wait till Jan 17th round, If the trend is not changing and still they are inviting only 75 pointers, then may be I will go ahead and file ACS again. Do u think this is the best idea.


You have to think outside the box. 
If you have some 600$ or so to spend for another skills analysis, it is good to spread out the risks.

By the time the results for ACS are out, you will have 5 more points if you will not have gotten the invite by then.

DOE : 19th Nov 2017 (189 = 70 )
DOE : 5th Jan 2018: 190 = 75 : 489 = 80
ANZO : 263111 ; Computer Network Professionals


----------



## Vivek6_m (Dec 29, 2017)

imriz said:


> Anyone have idea when the 70 pointers will be started to be picked?
> As per my understanding all the 70 pointers unto 30/10/2017 were picked. Please correct if I'm wrong.


Hi,

I have Lodged my Visa with 70 Points & Still waiting..


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You cannot hide the masters degree from ACS, whatever be the consequences
> 
> If you hide it then when filling form 80 and other forms during visa application process also you have to lie ?
> Are you comfortable with that ?
> ...


Ohh I didn't get your point. Sorry I don't have much knowledge about these process. What is form 80? Is it necessary to assess our masters qualification? Just Bachelors not enough since no points difference? in my case I have completed the Bsc in 2010 feb also ACS has assessed that as major in ICT, and my skill met date is may 2012. I started my Masters in Information technology in 2010 and completed in 2015 may. I'm confused now whether ACS or DIAC will not consider the experience during the studies. Please advise me as I don't have much knowledge about these process.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

imriz said:


> Ohh I didn't get your point. Sorry I don't have much knowledge about these process. What is form 80? Is it necessary to assess our masters qualification? Just Bachelors not enough since no points difference? in my case I have completed the Bsc in 2010 feb also ACS has assessed that as major in ICT, and my skill met date is may 2012. I started my Masters in Information technology in 2010 and completed in 2015 may. I'm confused now whether ACS or DIAC will not consider the experience during the studies. Please advise me as I don't have much knowledge about these process.


Form 80 requires you to list what all you did since the date you were born and how you supported yourself 

So obviously you will have to declare in that that you did your masters during a certain period if you want to give the truth

Now when the CO cross checks the Form 80 with your ACS assessment, will he not find a discrepancy?

Considering an experience during studies or at any period or not is the prerogative of ACS and the department 
As long as you declare it, you have nothing to worry.
Let them mark it as non relevant 

Whether your experience between 2012 and 2015 will be considered or not, I can’t say for sure.
I can only say with surety that you shouldn’t hide it, whatever be the consequences.
Else be prepared to pay even a greater penalty in the future

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

imriz said:


> Ohh I didn't get your point. Sorry I don't have much knowledge about these process. What is form 80? Is it necessary to assess our masters qualification? Just Bachelors not enough since no points difference? in my case I have completed the Bsc in 2010 feb also ACS has assessed that as major in ICT, and my skill met date is may 2012. I started my Masters in Information technology in 2010 and completed in 2015 may. I'm confused now whether ACS or DIAC will not consider the experience during the studies. Please advise me as I don't have much knowledge about these process.


ACS will consider you experience during master if bachelor is considered as major. Do specify that you worked 40hrs per week (more than 20 at least).

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> ACS will consider you experience during master if bachelor is considered as major. Do specify that you worked 40hrs per week (more than 20 at least).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


If the word "full time" is there in the service letter, it will be enough right? Will the DIAC make problem for the points claiming during this period?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

imriz said:


> If the word "full time" is there in the service letter, it will be enough right? Will the DIAC make problem for the points claiming during this period?


Not sure about DIAC but one of my friend wrote full time and ACS asked him to send new experience letter with number of hours, so, I think hours are important.
I know 2 more people who claimed experience during master and both already received their PR (both had number of hours in the experience letter)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Not sure about DIAC but one of my friend wrote full time and ACS asked him to send new experience letter with number of hours, so, I think hours are important.
> I know 2 more people who claimed experience during master and both already received their PR (both had number of hours in the experience letter)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks Rizwan for the info.


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

How do we know the cut off points for non pro rata occupations or if they have invited any non pro rata occupations at all? The DHA's website seems to cover only the main pro rata occupations. 

Thanks. 

-----------
65 points (non pro rata)
DOE 24 November 2017


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Joachimlee said:


> How do we know the cut off points for non pro rata occupations or if they have invited any non pro rata occupations at all? The DHA's website seems to cover only the main pro rata occupations.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...




Have a look at ISCAH predictions. It should be 75 at the moment because of low caps per round. However it's subject to be changed as soon as quota gets up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks. 

So there is no official data on non pro rata occupations? 

--------------
65 points (non pro rata)
DOE 24 November 2017


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Joachimlee said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So there is no official data on non pro rata occupations?
> 
> ...


 The doe as at October 18 was 28/09/2017. The in November round dy jumped to 70 points with 30/10/2017 doe. But in December dy jump to 75points t


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

loading254 said:


> You have to think outside the box.
> If you have some 600$ or so to spend for another skills analysis, it is good to spread out the risks.
> 
> By the time the results for ACS are out, you will have 5 more points if you will not have gotten the invite by then.
> ...


#loading254 im also trying 189 190 489 but not much points like urs. U will get ur 189 invite sure.


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

Moncouer said:


> The doe as at October 18 was 28/09/2017. The in November round dy jumped to 70 points with 30/10/2017 doe. But in December dy jump to 75points t


Thanks for letting me know  

:fingerscrossed: that it will go down soon:smash::smash::smash:. 

-----------
65 points (non pro rata)
DOE 24 November 2017


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

Guys 
I'm 65 pointer with 261311 analyst programmer occupation and DOE 13/12/2017

As I don't see any chance for 189/190 in near future, so I'm considering to apply for 489 .im currently on work visa which Is expiring in next 6 months. Considering my situation, I have few questions 


1-Which state is better for 489. SA or TAS? Or can we apply for both at the same time? 

2- do I have to move in respective state in order to get 489 invitation ? Or I can move after getting the invitation? 

3- how long it's taking to get an invite of 489 for 65 pointer ( without SS points)? 

4- how does the system of picking people work for 489, is it higher pointers get picked up earlier automatically same as 189 or its like picking random people like 190?


Experts please advise. 
Thanks


----------



## dips_201 (Sep 23, 2017)

*Immi Account*

Dear friends,
Can someone help me to understand what immi account is? I have filled my EOI thru skillselect under 189 VISA type. Do I need to create a profile in Immitracker as well and why do we need two accounts?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dips_201 said:


> Dear friends,
> Can someone help me to understand what immi account is? I have filled my EOI thru skillselect under 189 VISA type. Do I need to create a profile in Immitracker as well and why do we need two accounts?


Post invite your application will be processed in the Immiaccount only
So you need to open an account there as well

As far as immitracker is concerned, it’s totally a voluntary data collection website wherein you can track your and other members journey through the process
You get a rough idea when you can be invited or when you can get your grant 

Cheers


----------



## DivAus (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi, I have filed my EOI today for 189 with 65pts and 190(Victoria) with 65+5pts
Can someone let me know, when I can expect invitation.


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

Yusuf_ said:


> Guys
> I'm 65 pointer with 261311 analyst programmer occupation and DOE 13/12/2017
> 
> As I don't see any chance for 189/190 in near future, so I'm considering to apply for 489 .im currently on work visa which Is expiring in next 6 months. Considering my situation, I have few questions
> ...


Experts any advise please??


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

After almost 5 years of slugging it in Australia, studies and professional years etc and applying through different ICT occupations, I 've finally got the ACS assessment as ICT security analyst and lodged an EOI last October with 65 points. I was sure my hardship was over and I would get an invite soon. But alas, the DIBP has limited the number of invites now and I have no idea when I will get one now. It is jarring and demotivating. Im sure lot of people are going through this and it takes a toll on you. And it is really depressing the living hell outta me. 

Does anyone have an idea when DIBP will start their normal invitation rounds? I queried with Iscah and they have no idea as well. Guess Im hoping someone here who has services of a migration agent (with inside info) would know.


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

y2j said:


> After almost 5 years of slugging it in Australia, studies and professional years etc and applying through different ICT occupations, I 've finally got the ACS assessment as ICT security analyst and lodged an EOI last October with 65 points. I was sure my hardship was over and I would get an invite soon. But alas, the DIBP has limited the number of invites now and I have no idea when I will get one now. It is jarring and demotivating. Im sure lot of people are going through this and it takes a toll on you. And it is really depressing the living hell outta me.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea when DIBP will start their normal invitation rounds? I queried with Iscah and they have no idea as well. Guess Im hoping someone here who has services of a migration agent (with inside info) would know.



I'm in the same boat bud. I've been in Australia for about 7 years now! Finished bachelor's and master's and filed for an EOI December 2017. I was ok with waiting a few months until this reduced invitations started happening. 

I don't claim to have INSIDE sources but I've researched this trend of backlogs. A backlog normally takes 3 to 4 months to clear up for 70 pointers and 7-8 months for 65 pointers. But with the reduced invitations I'd add another 6 months on top


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

SgtWhipLash69 said:


> I'm in the same boat bud. I've been in Australia for about 7 years now! Finished bachelor's and master's and filed for an EOI December 2017. I was ok with waiting a few months until this reduced invitations started happening.
> 
> I don't claim to have INSIDE sources but I've researched this trend of backlogs. A backlog normally takes 3 to 4 months to clear up for 70 pointers and 7-8 months for 65 pointers. But with the reduced invitations I'd add another 6 months on top


Thanks for the response mate. According to Iscah with the apparent changes to the 189 system in March, the DIBP is not inviting a lot applicants as they don't want a backlog of the previous system. Before you could possibly predict the invitation time but now the occupation ceilings and invitation per year doesn't matter. We are in uncharted territory and that's my fear. And DIBP being the DIBP, haven't released any info to ANYONE. 

Depressing.


----------



## nirmal1988 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi,

Planning to apply 189 (code 261313). I am awaiting my ACS results.
I am expecting to have 75 points.
Based on the current trend, what would be waiting period for an invite?

Thanks.


----------



## Trancoso (Nov 23, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Is it better to have 75 pts if the trend continues, I get extra 5 points by applying ACS again, Say even if I apply for a new ACS 18 Jan, Will it take longer time for my ACS to get completed too.


Yeah, totally agree. Also have 70 points for 189 (with potential to increase score) and submitted EOI late November. Will wait another 2-3 rounds and if I don't get an invite, will do the English exam again. Then, with 80+ I can get invited straightaway. But still confident that 70 pointers with EOI submitted in November might get invited in the upcoming 2-3 rounds as things in govt tend to speed up a bit when people get back from festive season holiday and 70 pointers with EOI from October have already been called. Cheers!


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

y2j said:


> Thanks for the response mate. According to Iscah with the apparent changes to the 189 system in March, the DIBP is not inviting a lot applicants as they don't want a backlog of the previous system. Before you could possibly predict the invitation time but now the occupation ceilings and invitation per year doesn't matter. We are in uncharted territory and that's my fear. And DIBP being the DIBP, haven't released any info to ANYONE.
> 
> Depressing.


Where can we find the information on the changes which you said is coming in in March? I thought any changes, if any, would come in after the financial year? Can any experts clarify this?

Thanks.

-------------
65 points (non pro rata)
DOE 24 November 2017


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

Joachimlee said:


> Where can we find the information on the changes which you said is coming in in March? I thought any changes, if any, would come in after the financial year? Can any experts clarify this?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Sorry I should have been more specific. DIBP is HOPING to introduce the new system by March which will come to effect in July 2018. If you go to Iscah Migration Agents news page, you would get a fair idea what they (DIBP) are trying to do.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

imriz said:


> In my case nothing has changed. only additional qualification that is masters and the updated service letter of the same company to present date (Still working for the same company). Do you think the met date will change?
> Any idea how long it will take just to renew the assessment (since not a fresh one is there any possibility to get ACS result before Jan 17th?)


If you were qualified before, then adding a higher education level will not suddenly make your previous employment unqualified. So the met date should remain unchanged.


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

y2j said:


> Sorry I should have been more specific. DIBP is HOPING to introduce the new system by March which will come to effect in July 2018. If you go to Iscah Migration Agents news page, you would get a fair idea what they (DIBP) are trying to do.


Thanks for the clarification. 

Grateful..


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

y2j said:


> Sorry I should have been more specific. DIBP is HOPING to introduce the new system by March which will come to effect in July 2018. If you go to Iscah Migration Agents news page, you would get a fair idea what they (DIBP) are trying to do.


In the iscah news I was not able to find any mention of introducing a new system...can you please provide the link?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

abin said:


> In the iscah news I was not able to find any mention of introducing a new system...can you please provide the link?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


DIBP Explain the slowdown in skillselect invitations -

As we advised recently the 189s are likely to include New Zealand 189s this program year, our estimate is 12000 of the 43,990. As well DIBP have a backlog of cases that they would like to reduce for both processing reasons and in our view the introduction of a new points test in the next 12 months.

DIBP recently replied to a question about the slowdown in skillselect with the following reply ...

--------------------------------------

The Skilled migration programme is based on Australia's economic needs. It supports the Government in managing who can apply for skilled migration, when they can apply and in what numbers.

Occupation ceiling values are based on a percentage of stock employment figures for each occupation. The ceiling on each occupation is not a target, SkillSelect does not necessarily intend on inviting that many applicants over the year. The ceilings ensure the skilled migration programme is not dominated by a narrow group of occupations.

Please note, the occupational ceiling numbers for the Subclass 189 visa also includes the Subclass 189 visa (NZ stream).

==≠======================

So In our view means from iscah's point of view

"in our view the introduction of a new points test in the next 12 months"

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

abin said:


> In the iscah news I was not able to find any mention of introducing a new system...can you please provide the link?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


DIBP Explain the slowdown in skillselect invitations - Iscah

January 5th, 2018

DIBP Explain the slowdown in skillselect invitations –---

As we advised recently the 189s are likely to include New Zealand 189s this program year, our estimate is 12000 of the 43,990. As well DIBP have a backlog of cases that they would like to reduce for both processing reasons and in our view the introduction of a new points test in the next 12 months.

Changes to Australia's visa system in 2018 - Iscah 


Unofficial Skill Select Results 3rd January 2018 - Iscah ---
Long term DIBP still have a target of around 190,000 migrants and 130,000 of them skilled over the next 3 years and so once their backlog is eased and DIBP look to possibly introduce a new points test, the numbers have to increase again in some way. The natural amount of invites each round is around 1000 even with New Zealanders being included. And so these low numbers of 300 etc will not be for ever.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

y2j said:


> DIBP Explain the slowdown in skillselect invitations - Iscah
> 
> January 5th, 2018
> 
> ...


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

nirmal1988 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Planning to apply 189 (code 261313). I am awaiting my ACS results.
> I am expecting to have 75 points.
> ...


One or two rounds.


----------



## nirmal1988 (Jan 8, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> One or two rounds.


Thanks rocktopus!


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

This wait is killing. I expected my invite in a round or two, somewhere in December as I am a non-pro with 70pts DOE 30th Nov.
Now I have other things lined up, I am worried whether I will get my invite before February End. Will I get my invite before that?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jebinson said:


> This wait is killing. I expected my invite in a round or two, somewhere in December as I am a non-pro with 70pts DOE 30th Nov.
> Now I have other things lined up, I am worried whether I will get my invite before February End. Will I get my invite before that?


Man proposes DIBP disposes

Cheers


----------



## craigravi (Jan 9, 2018)

"Long term DIBP still have a target of around 190,000 migrants and 130,000 of them skilled over the next 3 years and so once their backlog is eased and DIBP look to possibly introduce a new points test, "

Does anyone know what points change DIBP is proposing in next 12 months?


----------



## shakaybj (Nov 22, 2017)

DivAus said:


> Hi, I have filed my EOI today for 189 with 65pts and 190(Victoria) with 65+5pts
> Can someone let me know, when I can expect invitation.


No occupation mentioned mate..how to predict..


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

craigravi said:


> "Long term DIBP still have a target of around 190,000 migrants and 130,000 of them skilled over the next 3 years and so once their backlog is eased and DIBP look to possibly introduce a new points test, "
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what points change DIBP is proposing in next 12 months?




What do they mean by backlog??
All the eligible EOIs starting from 60 points or above a certain point like 70??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hkglpr said:


> What do they mean by backlog??
> All the eligible EOIs starting from 60 points or above a certain point like 70??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The backlog are the application for which invites were issued and which have already been made to the department but are still waiting to be processed and finalised
Cheers


----------



## DivAus (Dec 1, 2017)

shakaybj said:


> No occupation mentioned mate..how to predict..


For 261313-Software Engineer.


----------



## Last_Jedi (Dec 11, 2017)

I noticed this today, it looks like they're about to release the 20/12/17 invitation results soonish.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Last_Jedi said:


> I noticed this today, it looks like they're about to release the 20/12/17 invitation results soonish.


There are no surprises in the results as such or any new information that is not already in the public domain

The unofficial Iscah results are more or less accurate 

Cheers


----------



## rajjishraj (Jul 12, 2016)

Last_Jedi said:


> I noticed this today, it looks like they're about to release the 20/12/17 invitation results soonish.


And we will also know the date for next round..


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Last_Jedi said:


> I noticed this today, it looks like they're about to release the 20/12/17 invitation results soonish.




Only thing that matters at the moment is invitations cap for next round and no. of round for this month. Otherwise, who cares about how many 75,80 points people got invited last time as I wasn't invited. Hehe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

DivAus said:


> For 261313-Software Engineer.



Not to discourage, I hope you are aware of the current trend with this it might be 6-8 months wait minimum for 189 with 65 points.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Only thing that matters at the moment is invitations cap for next round and no. of round for this month. Otherwise, who cares about how many 75,80 points people got invited last time as I wasn't invited. Hehe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya, so true,, From when did getting an invite with 70 became a huge deal .. Times have changed.


----------



## DivAus (Dec 1, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Not to discourage, I hope you are aware of the current trend with this it might be 6-8 months wait minimum for 189 with 65 points.


Ya  I am waiting for my partner's ACS results, which was applied on 9th Nov 2017, Once I have that it will be 70 points.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Ya, so true,, From when did getting an invite with 70 became a huge deal .. Times have changed.



I don't think there were such things pro rata and non pro rata back in 2009, 2010, though they changed the system and now I think it's 2018 , where they have intended to modify the PR polices. I am just thinking I lodge EOi on wrong time, otherwise who would have thought that I won't be invited in 60 points while my friend was invited just 3 weeks before I filed on 60 points. And he was on 60 points as well. Just been unlucky by 3 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Submitted EOI for 190 (NSW) with 80 points and 189 with 75 points for Accountant (general) on 30th Dec'17.

Any idea when should one expect an invitation keeping in mind the current scenario. Please throw some light..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Submitted EOI for 190 (NSW) with 80 points and 189 with 75 points for Accountant (general) on 30th Dec'17.
> 
> Any idea when should one expect an invitation keeping in mind the current scenario. Please throw some light..


Post your query in the Accountants thread on the forum 

You will get a much better response

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Post your query in the Accountants thread on the forum
> 
> You will get a much better response
> 
> Cheers



sure


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

y2j said:


> After almost 5 years of slugging it in Australia, studies and professional years etc and applying through different ICT occupations, I 've finally got the ACS assessment as ICT security analyst and lodged an EOI last October with 65 points. I was sure my hardship was over and I would get an invite soon. But alas, the DIBP has limited the number of invites now and I have no idea when I will get one now. It is jarring and demotivating. Im sure lot of people are going through this and it takes a toll on you. And it is really depressing the living hell outta me.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea when DIBP will start their normal invitation rounds? I queried with Iscah and they have no idea as well. Guess Im hoping someone here who has services of a migration agent (with inside info) would know.


Dear friend, you are not alone. We are on the same boat.
I understand your feelings, sadly, there is nothing we can do now. We have tried everything we can. If things don't really work out, well, let's just say the only thing that's stable is unfairness.
However, according to many experienced agents, this situation is merely temporary. So keep the hope up. All we can do now is wait. Don't put too much burden on yourself, because it's not your fault at all.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

kumarv2017 said:


> DIBP Explain the slowdown in skillselect invitations -
> 
> As we advised recently the 189s are likely to include New Zealand 189s this program year, our estimate is 12000 of the 43,990. As well DIBP have a backlog of cases that they would like to reduce for both processing reasons and in our view the introduction of a new points test in the next 12 months.
> 
> ...



I am GUESSING, the new point test won't have very dramatic changes that suddenly make 1/3 of applicants drop out. Australia is a country that rely on migrants for economic growth after all. Surely it's us from skill immigration but not their pathetic refugee program.

Also, the current backlog should be migrated into the new system. 

And they might accelerate the process of returning rejected invitation (people got invite but did not accept). I heard in the news about there is quite large amount of EOI was wasted in this way earlier some time. Don't remember the exact number, but it's like 12% something.

Just my own opinion, no reliable source.


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello all,

I have a query regarding DIBP verification. My concern is am not really confident if Indian MNCs would be co-operative in providing information to DIBP. Is there any way that we can know they have sent an email/call to them. Also is this done for all candidates?

ANZSCO code: 261111
Age: 28 - 30 pts
PTE: L90,R87,S90,W83 - 20 pts
Education: 15 pts
Work experience: 10 pts
Total pts for 189: 75
DOE: 2/1/2017
Invite: 3/1/2018


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

niravharsora said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a query regarding DIBP verification. My concern is am not really confident if Indian MNCs would be co-operative in providing information to DIBP. Is there any way that we can know they have sent an email/call to them. Also is this done for all candidates?
> 
> ...



If you have doubts that your HR will not provide info then get the reference letter from your senior manager and provide his/her contact details on company letterhead and keep your manager in confidence. 

Verification is done randomly so it may or may not happen at all.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

niravharsora said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a query regarding DIBP verification. My concern is am not really confident if Indian MNCs would be co-operative in providing information to DIBP. Is there any way that we can know they have sent an email/call to them. Also is this done for all candidates?
> 
> ...


Did it take 1 year for you go get an invitation?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

abin said:


> Did it take 1 year for you go get an invitation?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Apologies. I have made the correction.

ANZSCO code: 261111
Age: 28 - 30 pts
PTE: L90,R87,S90,W83 - 20 pts
Education: 15 pts
Work experience: 10 pts
Total pts for 189: 75
DOE: 2/1/2018
Invite: 3/1/2018


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> If you have doubts that your HR will not provide info then get the reference letter from your senior manager and provide his/her contact details on company letterhead and keep your manager in confidence.
> 
> Verification is done randomly so it may or may not happen at all.


Alright. Thanks for the reply.

ANZSCO code: 261111
Age: 28 - 30 pts
PTE: L90,R87,S90,W83 - 20 pts
Education: 15 pts
Work experience: 10 pts
Total pts for 189: 75
DOE: 2/1/2018
Invite: 3/1/2018


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

MirandaLi said:


> Dear friend, you are not alone. We are on the same boat.
> I understand your feelings, sadly, there is nothing we can do now. We have tried everything we can. If things don't really work out, well, let's just say the only thing that's stable is unfairness.
> However, according to many experienced agents, this situation is merely temporary. So keep the hope up. All we can do now is wait. Don't put too much burden on yourself, because it's not your fault at all.


Hello 

ILast time, ICT Security analyst with 65 points got the invitation on 18th Oct with EOI date of 25th September. Since then it's Complete silence.


Now your EOI is of Oct which is positive news for you and there is nothing to get disheartened. As the number of ITA increase to above 1000 you will be among the first one in line. So just wait. Maybe you will have your invitation 2-3 months.


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

y2j said:


> After almost 5 years of slugging it in Australia, studies and professional years etc and applying through different ICT occupations, I 've finally got the ACS assessment as ICT security analyst and lodged an EOI last October with 65 points. I was sure my hardship was over and I would get an invite soon. But alas, the DIBP has limited the number of invites now and I have no idea when I will get one now. It is jarring and demotivating. Im sure lot of people are going through this and it takes a toll on you. And it is really depressing the living hell outta me.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea when DIBP will start their normal invitation rounds? I queried with Iscah and they have no idea as well. Guess Im hoping someone here who has services of a migration agent (with inside info) would know.


Hello 

ILast time, ICT Security analyst with 65 points got the invitation on 18th Oct with EOI date of 25th September. Since then it's Complete silence.


Now your EOI is of Oct which is positive news for you and there is nothing to get disheartened. As the number of ITA increase to above 1000 you will be among the first one in line. So just wait. Maybe you will have your invitation 2-3 months.


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

MirandaLi said:


> I am GUESSING, the new point test won't have very dramatic changes that suddenly make 1/3 of applicants drop out. Australia is a country that rely on migrants for economic growth after all. Surely it's us from skill immigration but not their pathetic refugee program.
> 
> Also, the current backlog should be migrated into the new system.
> 
> ...


Well said and I agree that drastic changes are unlikely.

It may not be a major factor but considering the global outlook and growing resentment towards migrants also puts some pressure on the govt.
Leading to general public giving suggestions like introduction of a provisional pathway for permanent migrants, as we saw in the recent report that dibp published abt asking suggestions frm people.


Well the way i see USA seems to be a major influencer on this point of view. Any way thats a whole other discussion.


On a totally other note if processing time of applications is whats causing the backlog then DIBP must try and put more resources and efficiency improvements in the system.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

*Is the next round on 17th?*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kumarv2017 said:


> Well said and I agree that drastic changes are unlikely.
> 
> It may not be a major factor but considering the global outlook and growing resentment towards migrants also puts some pressure on the govt.
> Leading to general public giving suggestions like introduction of a provisional pathway for permanent migrants, as we saw in the recent report that dibp published abt asking suggestions frm people.
> ...


The department cannot issue More then 89,000 visas even if they can process more as that is the maximum number mandated by the parliament 

So as long as they are able to process that many, why would they increase the manpower ?

But anyways there is a major overhaul coming in the visa system and most of the work would b outsourced and only the final approvals decisions would remain with the department.
The contractor would be expected to use AI to identify the fraud and in eligible cases 
And advise the department

They would also reduce the 100 odd visas at the moment to around 10 to simplify the process

Cheers


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The department cannot issue More then 89,000 visas even if they can process more as that is the maximum number mandated by the parliament
> 
> So as long as they are able to process that many, why would they increase the manpower ?
> 
> ...


Source?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The department cannot issue More then 89,000 visas even if they can process more as that is the maximum number mandated by the parliament
> 
> So as long as they are able to process that many, why would they increase the manpower ?
> 
> ...


Resources does not only mean manpower
What you just said effectivey means efficiency improvements..

Just sayin... ️


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

Guys what does pro rata for ict business analyst mean.. i mean my eoi 189 with 65 points was applied on 29 nov 2017.. so what does that mean

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

newbienz said:


> The department cannot issue More then 89,000 visas even if they can process more as that is the maximum number mandated by the parliament
> 
> So as long as they are able to process that many, why would they increase the manpower ?
> 
> ...


From what I gather the major changes to the point system will be points being allocated to offshore and onshore applicants. Onshore applicants who has already lived in Australia will have a slight advantage over offshore applicants since they have 'adjusted' to the Australian way of life. Plus there will be a probationary period of 2 years prior to granting the residency. 

I'm not sure whether these will be the ultimate changes but they have been indicated in the DIBP's recent press releases.


----------



## Btumbu (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi, 

I am a Software Developer and my spouse is a Food Technologist. Will I be able to claim partner points? 
My partner is in Australia from 10 years. Is there any other way my partner could add points to me?

Total Points for 189 Visa - 65

EOI Submitted SC 189 with 65 points :- 31st Dec, 2017
EOI Submitted SS 190 (NSW) with 70 points: 31st Dec, 2017

How long is the wait with 65 points?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Btumbu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a Software Developer and my spouse is a Food Technologist. Will I be able to claim partner points?
> My partner is in Australia from 10 years. Is there any other way my partner could add points to me?
> ...


You can claim partner point assuming that:
1) you can find an ANZCO matching Food Technologist that is on the SOL and 
2) your spouse receives positive skill assessment for the selected ANZCO by the relevant assessing authority

The wait for 65 pointer looks hectic - plan more than 8 months. I strongly suggest you try to increase points wherever possible, claiming partner points is a good option.

Good luck mate!


----------



## Btumbu (Jan 9, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> You can claim partner point assuming that:
> 1) you can find an ANZCO matching Food Technologist that is on the SOL and
> 2) your spouse receives positive skill assessment for the selected ANZCO by the relevant assessing authority
> 
> ...


Thanks bro


----------



## Btumbu (Jan 9, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> You can claim partner point assuming that:
> 1) you can find an ANZCO matching Food Technologist that is on the SOL and
> 2) your spouse receives positive skill assessment for the selected ANZCO by the relevant assessing authority
> 
> ...


Currently I am on 457. Below are the codes. I guess I can claim partner points.
234212 Food Technologist - MLTSSL
261312 Developer Programmer - MLTSSL
Does he have to give PTE or his academic certificates will do?

He did his Master in Australia and has got work experience of 3yrs as casual and 1yr as contract worker. Will his work experience be considered? He will have 75 points considering 3yrs of work exp in Australia including partner points.

Is it advisable to make him as primary applicant so that he will have points for his Master? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Btumbu said:


> Currently I am on 457. Below are the codes. I guess I can claim partner points.
> 234212 Food Technologist - MLTSSL
> 261312 Developer Programmer - MLTSSL
> Does he have to give PTE or his academic certificates will do?
> ...


Please don’t post the same question in multiple threads
It’s unadvisable and makes it difficult for you and other members to keep track of what is being said in your case
Please stick to one thread only 

Cheers


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Btumbu said:


> Currently I am on 457. Below are the codes. I guess I can claim partner points.
> 234212 Food Technologist - MLTSSL
> 261312 Developer Programmer - MLTSSL
> Does he have to give PTE or his academic certificates will do?
> ...


As far as I understand it, your partner will bring 5 more points to your EOI should he get successful skill assessment. His number of points, as in whether he gets 65 or 75 if he were to apply for EOI do not change that.

With that in mind, if you think his EOI can reach 75 points alone, you should probably consider him filing the EOI rather than you, because you could potentially reach 80 points here while with you it would be maximum 70 points (for 189).

I'm not 100% sure about the above however, I'd recommend consulting with an expert.


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

While we know that pro rata applicants with 65 points are expected to wait up to 6-8 month time, can it be said the same with non pro rata occupations? 

I am asking this because not long ago 60 points was sufficient for non pro rata occupations. 

Thanks
--------------
65 points (non pro rata)
DOE 24 November 2017


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Is there any mail address to contact Department of Immigration, ACS team has advised me to check with department of immigration if a new ACS is required to be filled to claim additional points for experience as their decision would be final. If someone can share me the mail address to contact DIAC it would be grateful.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Is there any mail address to contact Department of Immigration, ACS team has advised me to check with department of immigration if a new ACS is required to be filled to claim additional points for experience as their decision would be final. If someone can share me the mail address to contact DIAC it would be grateful.


A quick Google search lands me on this enquiry page:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> A quick Google search lands me on this enquiry page:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry


Ya tried it earlier, Doesn't give a mail id to contact them.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Ya tried it earlier, Doesn't give a mail id to contact them.


Looks like there is a link to a contact form - not sure here as I haven't used it but doesn't that basically send them an email?
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/general


----------



## Danish06 (Apr 11, 2017)

Is there any recent grants so far??? Please


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> Looks like there is a link to a contact form - not sure here as I haven't used it but doesn't that basically send them an email?
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/general


Nope, it doesn't. Do they answer queries through mail ?


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

link is active now  lol

20 December Invitation round


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

.....And the state of 2613XX continues to worsen for 65'ers and 70'ers...

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

It's been announced:

Next round will be conducted on 17 Jan , however, quota is unknown. We can guess it will be as same as 3rd Jan round. Government has gone rogue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Yyyyy again 300 invites only and starting from 75 points. Will it ever change or this is it?


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

Guys what does pro rata for ict business analyst mean.. i mean my eoi 189 with 65 points was applied on 29 nov 2017.. so what does that mean

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Yyyyy again 300 invites only and starting from 75 points. Will it ever change or this is it?


Did the results come out? I went to skill select and there is nothin there

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia has been updated with the following:

1. 20 December 2017 official round results
2. 3rd January 2018 unofficial round results


----------



## rajjishraj (Jul 12, 2016)

yurigeorge said:


> Did the results come out? I went to skill select and there is nothin there
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


You may check result of 20th December here

20 December Invitation round


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

rajjishraj said:


> You may check result of 20th December here
> 
> 20 December Invitation round


I know but the 3rd jan not our yet

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

Anybody cares to tell what does prorata means for my occupation?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

rajjishraj said:


> You may check result of 20th December here
> 
> 20 December Invitation round


Were there any non pro rata invited on 20th Dec?


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

yurigeorge said:


> Anybody cares to tell what does prorata means for my occupation?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Pro-rata means highly demanded job.


----------



## rajjishraj (Jul 12, 2016)

yurigeorge said:


> I know but the 3rd jan not our yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


They have mentioned that it will be published shortly.


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Pro-rata means highly demanded job.


Thanks.. though it doesnt look so

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

On the SkillSelect it says 
The next invitation round is anticipated to run on 20 January 2018.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

But 20th jan is Saturday...is it possible?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> On the SkillSelect it says
> The next invitation round is anticipated to run on 20 January 2018.


Thats odd!! I dont know what they are doing.

Took the scrnsht 15 mins ago.. it was 17 Jan

I guess they dnt a third round in jan hence moving this one a little later.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

abin said:


> But 20th jan is Saturday...is it possible?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


That's what I thought. Strange. Let's see if they do it that day.


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

kumarv2017 said:


> Thats odd!! I dont know what they are doing.
> 
> Took the scrnsht 15 mins ago.. it was 17 Jan
> 
> ...


Good one

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

kumarv2017 said:


> Thats odd!! I dont know what they are doing.
> 
> Took the scrnsht 15 mins ago.. it was 17 Jan
> 
> ...


Really...these guys are a mess
..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> On the SkillSelect it says
> The next invitation round is anticipated to run on 20 January 2018.


I thought it was going to be on 17th Jan. Hope they don't reach the celling limit just with NZs. Only 40-50 % in software engineer category.


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> On the SkillSelect it says
> The next invitation round is anticipated to run on 20 January 2018.



it says 17th jan

"The next invitation round is anticipated to run on 17 January 2018."


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Jana143 said:


> it says 17th jan
> 
> "The next invitation round is anticipated to run on 17 January 2018."


Jana 143 is correct its back to 17 now.


Lol..........really a mess....

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

Mad.cat said:


> Pro-rata means highly demanded job.




Civil Engineering is the most demanded engineering occupation in Australia according to Hays yet is not Pro Rata


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

I recommend we still check on 17 th if anybody gets invite as well as on 20 th.
There must be a mistake in dates.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Jana143 said:


> it says 17th jan
> 
> "The next invitation round is anticipated to run on 17 January 2018."


Lolsss....again they changed....man really worried my eoi is with these guys...oh oh oh

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Mantisandeland said:


> Civil Engineering is the most demanded engineering occupation in Australia according to Hays yet is not Pro Rata
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nursing too is highly in demand...but not in pro rata...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

Well guess what.. cant access the website now

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Now they changed again to 17th Jan. LOL.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abin said:


> But 20th jan is Saturday...is it possible?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Should be a typo

Expect it to be corrected in a few days

Cheers


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Should be a typo
> 
> Expect it to be corrected in a few days
> 
> Cheers


It is already corrected. The latest date is 17 January 2018.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Mantisandeland said:


> Civil Engineering is the most demanded engineering occupation in Australia according to Hays yet is not Pro Rata
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya. I'm in 233211 as well. They have hardly invited 300( 10%) this year with occupation ceiling of 3000 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajjishraj (Jul 12, 2016)

abin said:


> But 20th jan is Saturday...is it possible?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


The next invitation round is anticipated to run on 17 January 2018.


----------



## sanjoe88 (Nov 9, 2017)

It says twice a month specifically, so no invitation on 31st? Wow! This going really well.


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

kiasuvivek said:


> Ya. I'm in 233211 as well. They have hardly invited 300( 10%) this year with occupation ceiling of 3000
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk




Did you know that up to August last year our occupation was the hardest to employ in engineering all across Australia? The skills shortage is massive yet DIBP chooses to delay invitations. I wonder what’s going on. More Road Infrastructure has been planned for 2018 yet there are no Engineers. I’m really surprised.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

I think they compare the demand in the industry and number of applicants as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

sanjoe88 said:


> It says twice a month specifically, so no invitation on 31st? Wow! This going really well.


If you have a problem with "their" process, you are free to withdraw your application.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Tracking the slots so far.

DOE : 19th Nov 2017 (189 = 70 )
DOE : 5th Jan 2018: 190 = 75 : 489 = 80
ANZO : 263111 ; Computer Network Professionals


----------



## sanjoe88 (Nov 9, 2017)

mjke1337 said:


> sanjoe88 said:
> 
> 
> > It says twice a month specifically, so no invitation on 31st? Wow! This going really well.
> ...


 I meant "this is going really well" not arguing that dibp have done some thing wrong. Why so touchy?


----------



## shakaybj (Nov 22, 2017)

sanjoe88 said:


> I meant "this is going really well" not arguing that dibp have done some thing wrong. Why so touchy?


irony


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

So DIBP sent out 18 invitations for 2335 (Industrial, Mechanical, Production engineers) occupation on the 20th Dec round. That’s a huge drop from the 108 they were inviting since July. I’m really fearing for my future.


----------



## naveen10046 (May 21, 2017)

Mantisandeland said:


> Civil Engineering is the most demanded engineering occupation in Australia according to Hays yet is not Pro Rata
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


High demand + high no of application makes it a prorata occupation and a ceiling gets implemented so that all invites doesn't go to a single job stream...

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Pathpk said:


> So DIBP sent out 18 invitations for 2335 (Industrial, Mechanical, Production engineers) occupation on the 20th Dec round. That’s a huge drop from the 108 they were inviting since July. I’m really fearing for my future.


Can you do anything to remove your fear...if not then why worry...And if yes then not at all to worry....In summary we all just don't have any option other than to wait....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## abhay09 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi Guys,
I am Abhay from India.
I have submitted my EOI on 23rd May 2017 with 65 points for 261313 (Software Engineer)

AS per last few months trend, only 70+ pointers are getting invitation. So, want to avail 5 spouse points.

I am married and want to avail 5 spouse points. She is a MBA and has experience of 4 years in background verification company.

Could you pls suggest which occupation is best suited for my wife and how to get her skills assessed?

pls suggest. Any help will be appreciated.

Many Thanks!


261313 (Software Engineer)
Age: 30(30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree [Compute science](15 points)
Work Experience: 10 points
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 72 66 80 62 (13/04/2017)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 90 72 90 77 (03/05/2017)
ACS Applied: 06/05/2017
ACS Received: 23/05/2017
EOI submitted with 65 points on 23/05/2017


----------



## sunkman (Oct 4, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Yyyyy again 300 invites only and starting from 75 points. Will it ever change or this is it?


Same boat man.

I am a candidate of civil engineering as same as you.

I also get 65 for 189 and 70 for NSW state.

Still waiting for the point to decrease in this new year.......


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

abhay09 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am Abhay from India.
> I have submitted my EOI on 23rd May 2017 with 65 points for 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> ...


Hey buddy,
Why dont you try to score more by giving PTE


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

ankititp said:


> Hey buddy,
> Why dont you try to score more by giving PTE


I agree with Ankit.. Abhay you should try and score more in PTE, you just need little more practice as you are almost there (79+). This will also give you 10 more points which is more beneficial then going for spouse points which is just 5. People have also shared in diff posts that high English scores are getting invitations, so this way you will be a frontrunner with 75 points..


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

abhay09 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am Abhay from India.
> I have submitted my EOI on 23rd May 2017 with 65 points for 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> ...


Actually it not 70 pts, 75+ pointers are only getting invite for last few months. Have u considered taking PE again. I took it 4 times to get my desired score. I know it might me little frustrating , Once I got 79+ in all modules and reading turned out to be 78. Still worth the try. If you want to claim partner points it you have to file skilled assessment which might take 8 weeks at least at this point of time.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

addy101 said:


> I agree with Ankit.. Abhay you should try and score more in PTE, you just need little more practice as you are almost there (79+). This will also give you 10 more points which is more beneficial then going for spouse points which is just 5. People have also shared in diff posts that high English scores are getting invitations, so this way you will be a frontrunner with 75 points..


Plus he will get at least 3 tries in the same amount of money (getting spouse points) 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

abin said:


> Can you do anything to remove your fear...if not then why worry...And if yes then not at all to worry....In summary we all just don't have any option other than to wait....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


True. It’s just I guess I’m still in shock and trying to contemplate on what i can do. I’ll be losing my job, my belongings, everything that I’ve here. and after 8 years I feel like I’m back where I started.

Still don’t know what I’m going to do in Mumbai while I anxiously wait for an invite. I guess I’ll try to treat it as a long holiday while I’m there. But Pretty sure after few months my parents are going to be fed up of me.

We it is what it is. I guess I should try to increase my points while I’m there.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Pathpk said:


> True. It’s just I guess I’m still in shock and trying to contemplate on what i can do. I’ll be losing my job, my belongings, everything that I’ve here. and after 8 years I feel like I’m back where I started.
> 
> Still don’t know what I’m going to do in Mumbai while I anxiously wait for an invite. I guess I’ll try to treat it as a long holiday while I’m there. But Pretty sure after few months my parents are going to be fed up of me.
> 
> We it is what it is. I guess I should try to increase my points while I’m there.


The only solution is to increase the points...now that even 70 pointers are also in the right situation...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

Guys anybody having trouble accessing skillselect?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi Bro Newbienz,

You might have noticed that next round will go once again with unknown quota. It's gonna be 2 months now for this damn things happening.

What do you think what could be the reasons behind it?? What's your opinion bro?

Thanks




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shakaybj (Nov 22, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi Bro Newbienz,
> 
> You might have noticed that next round will go once again with unknown quota. It's gonna be 2 months now for this damn things happening.
> 
> ...


I am not that bro but just some personal opinion- due to the 189 visa this f/y announced the new New Zealand stream, which accounts for a large amount of applicants- higher than expected. However, the total amount of allowable migration visas to be issued is limited, hence, simple maths, the department needs to reduce the amount per round and try to make the invitation evenly through the year otherwise the amount will be used quickly and in the last several months of this f/y, nobody can get invitation as dept dont have enough visa to be issued.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi Bro Newbienz,
> 
> You might have noticed that next round will go once again with unknown quota. It's gonna be 2 months now for this damn things happening.
> 
> ...


There is no sense in speculating on things over which you have no control or you can take alternative actions

You just have to live with what ever decision the department takes and hope for the best

Post Trump , all Government are under pressure to show their citizens that they too are curtailing Immigration 
Australia is no different and next year is an election year
The Government which is already on wafer thin majority, cannot afford to ruffle feathers by relaxing Immigration rules 

Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

shakaybj said:


> I am not that bro but just some personal opinion- due to the 189 visa this f/y announced the new New Zealand stream, which accounts for a large amount of applicants- higher than expected. However, the total amount of allowable migration visas to be issued is limited, hence, simple maths, the department needs to reduce the amount per round and try to make the invitation evenly through the year otherwise the amount will be used quickly and in the last several months of this f/y, nobody can get invitation as dept dont have enough visa to be issued.




My point is when there were able to manage everything till last year, What suddenly happened this year?? I am sure New Zealand people were getting PR last year as well. Suddenly merging NZ stream to Skills Migration 189 program is just to make the life difficult for overseas people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> There is no sense in speculating on things over which you have no control or you can take alternative actions
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But bro, in other ways, more you go easy with migrated people, more they will have votes in election. Now, lots of migrated people , who are already citizens here, lost the faith in this Turnbull's government. They are trying to control , but it's getting worsened for them. What do you think??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> But bro, in other ways, more you go easy with migrated people, more they will have votes in election. Now, lots of migrated people , who are already citizens here, lost the faith in this Turnbull's government. They are trying to control , but it's getting worsened for them. What do you think??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is not the forum for discussing politics and Immigration policies

It would be beneficial for the members if we stick to the core strength of the forum.. I.e. helping members through the visa process

Cheers


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Are there any downsides for applying 190? What will happen if I didn't find a job? Because I'm supposed to work for 2 years in that state right? Does 190 have higher tax implications?
I have 70 points now. Thinking of going 190

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> This is not the forum for discussing politics and Immigration policies
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Currently we are on war bro. Better not to talk about the life after war. Let's talk about the war and know about it so that we can assume how long will it last and how to tackle it in mean time

Anyways thanks for the response bro. And please send me the thread for the PTE- A if you can. I am not being able to find it bro. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Currently we are on war bro. Better not to talk about the life after war. Let's talk about the war and know about it so that we can assume how long will it last and how to tackle it in mean time
> 
> Anyways thanks for the response bro. And please send me the thread for the PTE- A if you can. I am not being able to find it bro. Thanks
> 
> ...


Here you go

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-2257.html


Cheers


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Are there any downsides for applying 190? What will happen if I didn't find a job? Because I'm supposed to work for 2 years in that state right? Does 190 have higher tax implications?
> I have 70 points now. Thinking of going 190
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Ç'mon don't be pessimistic. We will find jobs. I applied for 190 . You do the same . 189 seems difficult for non pro rata with less than 75 points at this moment. Nsw is a booming state. 
I'm also civil engineer. I think we won't have any problem to get job.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Ç'mon don't be pessimistic. We will find jobs. I applied for 190 . You do the same . 189 seems difficult for non pro rata with less than 75 points at this moment. Nsw is a booming state.
> I'm also civil engineer. I think we won't have any problem to get job.


Thanks for the reply. I know atleast a handful of my civil engineering friends who couldn't immediately secure a job as they didn't have any local experience. A friend of mine worked as 7-11 cashier for 3 months before he got a site supervisor job. I'm just looking at this at all angles here. I just want to know what I'm getting into and what will happen if I don't immediately get a job with 190.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Thanks for the reply. I know atleast a handful of my civil engineering friends who couldn't immediately secure a job as they didn't have any local experience. A friend of mine worked as 7-11 cashier for 3 months before he got a site supervisor job. I'm just looking at this at all angles here. I just want to know what I'm getting into and what will happen if I don't immediately get a job with 190.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk




I don't wanna discourage any of you guys, but what I believe, your friend was lucky enough to get job in 7-11 as soon as arrived in Sydney. Sydney is not as like as we think from outside. It's hell of the city bro. Be prepared for everything before you step up here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Thanks for the reply. I know atleast a handful of my civil engineering friends who couldn't immediately secure a job as they didn't have any local experience. A friend of mine worked as 7-11 cashier for 3 months before he got a site supervisor job. I'm just looking at this at all angles here. I just want to know what I'm getting into and what will happen if I don't immediately get a job with 190.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


That point which your friends did is correct. We must be open for any kind of temporal jobs to take right after arriving. It may take 3 to 6 months to get job which we want.
There are many work agencies which can manage for us temporary jobs quickly to have at least income to survive the first weeks or months. You need to be prepared for that option.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Any other Mechanical Engineers here? Wondering how long it will take to receive an invite... anxious few months ahead.

Age - 30
English - 20
Education - 15
Partner - 5

Total: 189 (70), 190 NSW (75)

EOI lodged on 9/11/2017
EOI updated with partner skills (ACS) on 22/12/2017


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

kerberos said:


> Any other Mechanical Engineers here? Wondering how long it will take to receive an invite... anxious few months ahead.
> 
> Age - 30
> English - 20
> ...


Well my occupation is from same group, 2335XX. They have sent invites to all 70 pointers up until Oct. So once (or if) the round quota normalizes, you should would be high up in the queue. It's just that they have to bring the quota back to the good old days.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I have got one more mail from ACS today asking me to check with Department of Immigration for claiming for experience points. As per ACS all experience after Jan 2013 is valid. My ACS was completed on July 2017. However I moved to a different organization on Sep2017, But still under same job code, roles and responsibilities. I have all the necessary documents for the new company as well. ACS said it might not be required for new skilled assessment again and advised me to check with Department of Immigration. I called them at 61 26264111 today and the agent told me I could claim the points and update EOI there shouldn't be a problem after invite provided I am able to furnish the necessary details for the new organization as well. But still I am confused, Shall I update to 75 points or stay at 70 itself. I have raised the query to a registered MARA agent as well, Waiting for his response. Please share your suggestions and experience on this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dheerajsingla said:


> Hey everybody
> 
> Can somebody help me here ?
> 
> ...


Please don’t post the same question in multiple threads
It’s against forum rules and etiquette 

Cheers


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

Guys seriously anybody able to access skillselect?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

yurigeorge said:


> Guys seriously anybody able to access skillselect?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yep.. working fine...

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

kumarv2017 said:


> Yep.. working fine...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Am in kuwait and cant access it from anywhere.. weird.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

yurigeorge said:


> Am in kuwait and cant access it from anywhere.. weird.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Use some proxy for US or some other country then try...
Maybe some issue in your country.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

kumarv2017 said:


> Use some proxy for US or some other country then try...
> Maybe some issue in your country.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

dheerajsingla said:


> Hey everybody
> 
> Can somebody help me here ?
> 
> ...


I also have widely varying designations. In my opinion, if ACS has assessed it to be skilled and relevant, then designation title shouldn't matter.


----------



## jemvision (Jan 11, 2018)

Code 261313 Software Engineer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE-A 10 points 
Experience 10 points
EOI June 11/10/2017

Invite (189): waiting
Invite (190 - Victoria): waiting


----------



## animeshdada (May 1, 2017)

261313
189 with 65 points : EOI on 19th December,2017
190 Victoria with 70 points : EOI on 6th January,2018
190 NSW with 70 points : EOI on 6th January,2018

Anyone any idea, when should I expect invitation from any of these?


----------



## shakaybj (Nov 22, 2017)

animeshdada said:


> 261313
> 189 with 65 points : EOI on 19th December,2017
> 190 Victoria with 70 points : EOI on 6th January,2018
> 190 NSW with 70 points : EOI on 6th January,2018
> ...


I suggest to pursue more points is the best way since certainly 2613 with 65 is not enough for 189 and both 190 are hard to expect as well. If you can get 75 for 189 then you can wait to see the next few rounds as the invitation has processed to Dec's 75.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

*Enquiry*

Anyone in this thread who applied for 233411 (Electronics Engineer) ?

I have applied for EOI with on 8th December 2017:

*70 points for 189 visa
*75 points for 190 visa (NSW)

When can I expect my invitation?


----------



## chilok (May 11, 2016)

261311
189 with 65 points : EOI on 14/Nov/2017

Will I ever get an invite within the 2 years period of waiting time (i can wait...as i also need to accumulate more ..capital before i move there) ?
As I can see the mark to rise to 70 and 75 recently....


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

261311 Analyst Programmer

Age 30 pts
Bachelors 15 pts
PTE-A 20 pts
Exp 1yr (3-2) 0 pts

189 65 pts
190. 70 pts

Is there any other way I can increase my points except for getting married and claiming partner points. I'm just 25 

Suggestions welcome.....


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

kumarv2017 said:


> 261311 Analyst Programmer
> 
> Age 30 pts
> Bachelors 15 pts
> ...


I'm thinking of getting married when I'm back there for my "extended holiday". Gotta make sure that partner's occupation is in SOL though.

Either that or NAATI. But not even sure how NAATI works.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

God! Wish I had studied in Canada


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> I'm thinking of getting married when I'm back there for my "extended holiday". Gotta make sure that partner's occupation is in SOL though.
> 
> Either that or NAATI. But not even sure how NAATI works.


Well congratulations in advance !!

From what I've read. NAATI is a costly affair like it costs around 1200 AUD in total if doing the certification from offshore and success rate is like 10-15%.

I guess i gotta look into things as well looking at the current state of invites.

Huh!..wish I was 25 last year....65 pts was enuf then...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Anyone attempting Hindi Naati i can help with materials etc.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sumitsagar said:


> Anyone attempting Hindi Naati i can help with materials etc.


If you really want to help, open a separate thread and keep it active

You may be a lifesaver for many
Cheers


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Hey guys,

Can someone please tell me for MBA degree which occupation can we nominate from SOL for assessment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can someone please tell me for MBA degree which occupation can we nominate from SOL for assessment?


You are already in Brisbane as per your signature 
So which Anzsco code visa are you on ?

Cheers


----------



## Migrantnurse18 (Jan 12, 2018)

*189 mental health Nurse*

I am a Mental Health Nurse EOI submitted 22/12/17- 60 points 189, 65- 190

I am currently on a 457 visa which expires 28th April. Any hope at all of an invite before then? If I do my English test and get the extra 10 points to take me to 70 points do you think i'll get an invite by April?


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You are already in Brisbane as per your signature
> So which Anzsco code visa are you on ?
> 
> Cheers


I'm on 485 graduate visa which is expiring in 2 months. I'm going back then, and will wait for an invitation.
But I'm seriously considering getting married. My gf has done MBA, so wondering how I can claim partner's 5 points to increase the score. Either that or trying my luck in NAATI.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

kumarv2017 said:


> Well congratulations in advance !!
> 
> From what I've read. NAATI is a costly affair like it costs around 1200 AUD in total if doing the certification from offshore and success rate is like 10-15%.
> 
> ...


Naati is going to introducing a new certification scheme from February for those who only want to take points for immigration. This new certification is predicted to be easier and cheaper.


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Naati is going to introducing a new certification scheme from February for those who only want to take points for immigration. This new certification is predicted to be easier and cheaper.


Well Thats a good news! 
I was aware that there were going to introduce a new certification system.

But what makes u think that it'll easier and cheaper?
I mean where did you get that info...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Naati is going to introducing a new certification scheme from February for those who only want to take points for immigration. This new certification is predicted to be easier and cheaper.


If this is true, expect the cutoffs for all occupations to go up by 5 points in a few weeks of implementation 

Cheers


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can someone please tell me for MBA degree which occupation can we nominate from SOL (189) for assessment?


Can anyone please help me with this question?


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If this is true, expect the cutoffs for all occupations to go up by 5 points in a few weeks of implementation
> 
> Cheers


Looks like the test centres, for this new certificate, are Australian cities. So it seems we can't do this new certification if we are out of Australia.
https://www.naati.com.au/media/1706/ccl-test-location-infopdf.pdf


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

kumarv2017 said:


> Well Thats a good news!
> I was aware that there were going to introduce a new certification system.
> 
> But what makes u think that it'll easier and cheaper?
> ...


As I said, it is predicted, so no official source I can provide you. I have been actively following an Iranian Whatsapp group with 3000 members, and there are a few number of Naati instructors who claim that they have been actively in contact with Naati. What they have mentioned is that Naati is going to introduce a new scheme which is called NAATI CCL Test, this test is predicted to be 800$ and might have higher acceptance rate. I believe this makes sense because they are creating a separate pathway for immigrants which means they do not expect immigrants to be like professional translators.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> As I said, it is predicted, so no official source I can provide you. I have been actively following an Iranian Whatsapp group with 3000 members, and there are a few number of Naati instructors who claim that they have been actively in contact with Naati. What they have mentioned is that Naati is going to introduce a new scheme which is called NAATI CCL Test, this test is predicted to be 800$ and might have higher acceptance rate. I believe this makes sense because they are creating a separate pathway for immigrants which means they do not expect immigrants to be like professional translators.


You are right bro, I just checked NAATI website, the application fees is indeed $800 and it says that new certificate is specifically tailored for '5 bonus points' aspirants.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

New test is same level as previous Naati Paraprofessional Interpreter test but will be easier as it won't have ethics and social scenario questions. Rest same level of difficulty.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Looks like the test centres, for this new certificate, are Australian cities. So it seems we can't do this new certification if we are out of Australia.
> https://www.naati.com.au/media/1706/ccl-test-location-infopdf.pdf


If they allow even those on tourist visas to take the tests, and the tests are easier, I would not be surprised to see plane loads of EOI applicants entering Australia on the test dates

Applicants are desperate as rules may further tighten in the next financial year

Cheers


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

sumitsagar said:


> New test is same level as previous Naati Paraprofessional Interpreter test but will be easier as it won't have ethics and social scenario questions. Rest same level of difficulty.


I have been actively following the changes of Naati program. 
1. they cancelled the "inner test", which has 80% of pass rate but include a 4-6 months training.
2. The only test that's been left is the official tests that pass rate is no more than 20%, even less than PTE 7.
3. they lowered the training requirement, basically it's a little bit like IELTS, pay and test.

This would be an exciting opportunity for native speakers.
Basically, the skillselect is just an english test at the moment.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If they allow even those on tourist visas to take the tests, and the tests are easier, I would not be surprised to see plane loads of EOI applicants entering Australia on the test dates
> 
> Applicants are desperate as rules may further tighten in the next financial year
> 
> Cheers


I don't think so. Naati official test pass rate is no more than 20% as they cancelled the "inner tests".
If your english is as good as a native speaker, migrate to Australia is easy. But if you are not, you do need extra effort. 
Also, the situation of PTE is getting harder and harder, previously when I was taking the exam, the test is very "predictable". While now, you can hardly see any familiar topic and people are reporting the "what the hell" test items all the time.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

I talked to my agent yesterday. It seems DIBP is going to update the occupation list at 17 Jan "in order to match the occupation requirement in the market".
Also there are some changes at March this year, mainly affect 457/188/187 visa holders (I will be affected).
My agent told me to "wait and see". Because it seems DIBP is "implementing a lot of changes" recently.

I noticed that most of the visa agents on my social network is pretty silent recently. They all urge people to wait patiently.
However, the english test educators are keep reporting how competitive the eoi is recently. The word they are using is like "the judgement day" is coming, annoying.

What I am getting from those message is, the visa agents are confident about the progress but cautiously consider the risks. The english teachers are trying to get some students urgently. I would take that as a positive signal. 
Thoughts?


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

y2j said:


> From what I gather the major changes to the point system will be points being allocated to offshore and onshore applicants. Onshore applicants who has already lived in Australia will have a slight advantage over offshore applicants since they have 'adjusted' to the Australian way of life. Plus there will be a probationary period of 2 years prior to granting the residency.
> 
> I'm not sure whether these will be the ultimate changes but they have been indicated in the DIBP's recent press releases.


Well this would be a positive change for me. However, some of my friends have to leave because they didn't get invitation in time (thanks to those pathetic 300 invites per round), this would be extremely unfair to them.

We are enduring some very difficult time recently, but keep in mind that there is always rainbows after the storm.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

kumarv2017 said:


> 261311 Analyst Programmer
> 
> Age 30 pts
> Bachelors 15 pts
> ...


Go to work, you are just 25 - 2yrs +5
Naati will give you 5 if your english is excellent.
It will be 75 points.

Well my english is really bad so it's pretty much my bottle neck. 
I am hoping to get an extra 5 points from woking experience in a few months.
Also I seriously considered marring someone with PR, no joke!
Or work for the current employee for another 4 years and I will get pr.
-- these are my options. not much, but still options.


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

DHA Facebook Page: 

Some of our systems including ImmiAccount will be unavailable this weekend due to planned maintenance activities. The outage will take place from 9am to 9pm AEDT on both Saturday 13 and Sunday 14 January 2018. We recommend you conduct all necessary activities before these times. We apologise for the inconvenience and thank you for your patience.

Be warned. 
------- ---
65 points (non pro rata)
DOE 24 November 2017


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Guys any predictions on number of invitations for the 17-Jan-2018 invitation round?

Now I have 70 points, 261313, doe 02-12-2017 .

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## prasanth.marpuri (Jun 28, 2016)

amitsutar said:


> Let's hope for the best!!
> 
> Subscribe!!


Hi,
Can you give me some tips for scoring 79 in Reading?

Thanks,
Prasanth.


----------



## DivAus (Dec 1, 2017)

Submitted EOI for 189 and 190 with 70pts and 70+5pts respectively for Software Engineer-261313, when can I expect invitation?


----------



## immaculateaman (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi Guys,, any feedback for getting ITA on 70 point in 189 Sub class for occupation 233512. EOI lodged on 11th Jan 2018.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can someone please tell me for MBA degree which occupation can we nominate from SOL for assessment?


Can anyone please answer this question?


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

*Help Please*

Anyone in this thread who applied for 233411 (Electronics Engineer) ?

I have applied for EOI with on 8th December 2017:

*70 points for 189 visa
*75 points for 190 visa (NSW)

When can I expect my invitation?


----------



## rajjishraj (Jul 12, 2016)

Getting 401 for 3rd January round's result page. I believe it will be published early next week.


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

Guys check out iscahs today's predictions about EOI for 189 by assuming 750 invitations each round till next financial year. 


http://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-visa-invitation-iscahs-unofficial-estimates-12th-january-2018/


----------



## IshInMdu (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Have updated my EOI to 75 points today by addin partner skills for 189 Visa. What are my chances to get invitation in the next round (17 Jan 2018) ?. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

IshInMdu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Have updated my EOI to 75 points today by addin partner skills for 189 Visa. What are my chances to get invitation in the next round (17 Jan 2018) ?.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Anzsco code ?

Cheers


----------



## IshInMdu (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi,

Sorry missed to mention.

261313 - Software Engineer. 

And also what is the timeline for Visa grant once the Visa has been lodged with all the mandatory documents. 

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

IshInMdu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Have updated my EOI to 75 points today by addin partner skills for 189 Visa. What are my chances to get invitation in the next round (17 Jan 2018) ?.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Should get it in the next round
Failing that Feb 1st Round

You can reasonably expect to get the grant in 6 months +- 1 months 
This is the period where the majority of the members report getting their grants in recent months

Cheers


----------



## IshInMdu (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks bro. Wish I get the visa granted before May 2018. And one more query. Heard from April Mid to July (Financial Year End) the DIBP is not functional and there won’t be any Acs assessments/Invitations/Grants provided ? If yes, should I include these months in those 6 month waiting period ? Thanks in advance.

Cheers


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

IshInMdu said:


> Thanks bro. Wish I get the visa granted before May 2018. And one more query. Heard from April Mid to July (Financial Year End) the DIBP is not functional and there won’t be any Acs assessments/Invitations/Grants provided ? If yes, should I include these months in those 6 month waiting period ? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Cheers


Hi,
Is it mentioned somewhere that from April mid to July, DIBP is non-functional?


----------



## IshInMdu (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi,

No, i haven’t seen it mentioned anywhere but my agent said that’s the usual trend, from April Mid to June end or July Mid there won’t be any assessments/invitations/Grants provided. 

But I guess it applies only for invitations. Please clarify. 

Thanks


----------



## Ozzy_Aspirant (May 30, 2017)

Hi All,

To claim partner's points, how much should be the partner's PTE score? 65 or 55 is sufficient?


----------



## Gaurzilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Ozzy_Aspirant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> To claim partner's points, how much should be the partner's PTE score? 65 or 55 is sufficient?


50, it is.


----------



## IshInMdu (Dec 14, 2017)

50 (competent) in each section is enough. 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi,
> Is it mentioned somewhere that from April mid to July, DIBP is non-functional?


Its not non functional 
Many years they exhaust the quotas of grants they can give as per the parliament decision, by Mid April or May, so they just keep processing the cases slowly and issue them the grant only in the next financial year which starts from 1st July after they receive a fresh allocation 

So for an outsider, as they see no grant it would appear as if the department is non functional 

This year though it looks like they are spacing out the invites and grants, so that they can last the entire year

Cheers


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

MirandaLi said:


> Well this would be a positive change for me. However, some of my friends have to leave because they didn't get invitation in time (thanks to those pathetic 300 invites per round), this would be extremely unfair to them.
> 
> We are enduring some very difficult time recently, but keep in mind that there is always rainbows after the storm.


Not good for those who apply from other countries. Can you send me link to the entire article?


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Its not non functional
> Many years they exhaust the quotas of grants they can give as per the parliament decision, by Mid April or May, so they just keep processing the cases slowly and issue them the grant only in the next financial year which starts from 1st July after they receive a fresh allocation
> 
> So for an outsider, as they see no grant it would appear as if the department is non functional
> ...


Whaaaat? Does it mean that if I send my visa application next month or in March they will start working on it just in July ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Whaaaat? Does it mean that if I send my visa application next month or in March they will start working on it just in July ?


If the quota of 89,000 for the year is exhausted before your grant, then your application would be processed, but it would be kept on hold without grant till the next financial year

Once the new quotas are released, you would be issued the grant

Hopefully this should not happen this year as it looks like the department is pacing out the invites and grants, so that they can keep issuing the invite and grants till June end


Cheers


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If the quota of 89,000 for the year is exhausted before your grant, then your application would be processed, but it would be kept on hold without grant till the next financial year
> 
> Once the new quotas are released, you would be issued the grant
> 
> ...


I hope so. I'm desperately waiting for nsw approval. I need to move on as fast as possible.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Iscah has updated their wait time predictions. Now it's is on the assumption that, from now onwards, 750 invitations would be sent in each round.
Though looking at the current state of affairs even 750 feels like a lot. Not sure if DIBP would increase their quota from this measly 300 anytime soon. Well at least iscah is optimistic.

When will I get my 189 visa invitation - Iscah's unofficial estimates 11th January 2018 - Iscah


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Hello,

I've a query. I submitted my EOI for 189 visa yesterday for ANZSCO 233513 Production engineer with 70 pts. My skills assessment was done based on my Masters degree, and was given this occupation by EA. It seems the no. of people applying under 2335 is quite high.

My bachelors degree is in Chemical engineering from India. Do you think I should write a CDR and get this degree assessed and apply for 189 through ANZSCO 233111 Chemical engineer? Do you think I've a better chance through chemical engineer as it's a non-pro-rata occupation?

Please help!


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

Hello experts. 

Can you help me understanding by when I get 189 invite. My eoi date was 22nd nov 2017. Any chances to get the invite on 17 Jan. 


ANZSCO Code: 261311 - Analyst Programmer
PTE-A: L 75, R 66, W 67, S 65 : Result published on 21/11/2017
ACS result arrived: 15th June 2017 (positive)
EOI Lodged (189): 22nd Nov 2017 (70 points)
EOI Lodged (190) for (NSW/VIC): 22nd Nov 2017 (70 +5 =75 points)
(189) Invitation Received: Not Yet
(190 NSW) Pre- Invitation Received: Yes (2nd Dec 2017)
(190 NSW) Pre Invitation Submitted : Yes (11th Dec 2017)
(190 NSW) Appproval: Yes (10Jan 2018)
PCC: Not Yet
MED: Not Yet
VISA Lodged: Not Yet 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## immaculateaman (Sep 5, 2017)

Swaraj said:


> Hello experts.
> 
> Can you help me understanding by when I get 189 invite. My eoi date was 22nd nov 2017. Any chances to get the invite on 17 Jan.
> 
> ...




What is the process for applying in NSW in occupation 233512. I have applied for the same thru skillselect. Is there any other way to receive pre invitation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi All,
I initially submitted 189 EOI under 261313 on 23-Apr-2017 with 65 pts. In December, I lost hope of getting the invite with 65 pts. So went ahead and prepared for PTE and got 79+ in my second attempt. Now, I have updated to 75 pts on 10-Jan-2018. So, expecting the invite on 17th Jan round or in Feb round (if everything goes ok in DIBP)

I have shared my tips about my PTE preparation in PTE-A thread. I hope it is useful for whoever is preparing for the test.

Thanks
Rajesh


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

Swaraj said:


> Hello experts.
> 
> Can you help me understanding by when I get 189 invite. My eoi date was 22nd nov 2017. Any chances to get the invite on 17 Jan.
> 
> ...


Hi dear,

How many days you can wait for 189 by keeping your 190 approval active without applying for visa?


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Abul_bd said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> How many days you can wait for 189 by keeping your 190 approval active without applying for visa?


You should apply before 60 days from the date of your approval.


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

Mad.cat said:


> You should apply before 60 days from the date of your approval.


Hi dear,

Thanks a lot. My point is 65 without SS. Next month it will be 70. My code is 2633, which is a non pro. Should I wait and take the risk or apply for NSW also? What do you think dear?


----------



## animeshdada (May 1, 2017)

shakaybj said:


> I suggest to pursue more points is the best way since certainly 2613 with 65 is not enough for 189 and both 190 are hard to expect as well. If you can get 75 for 189 then you can wait to see the next few rounds as the invitation has processed to Dec's 75.


Got additional 5 points now for "Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation
- overseas within the last 10 years.". So, as it stands today -
189 - 70
190 Vic - 75
190 Nsw - 75

Any rough idea about waiting time?


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Abul_bd said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> Thanks a lot. My point is 65 without SS. Next month it will be 70. My code is 2633, which is a non pro. Should I wait and take the risk or apply for NSW also? What do you think dear?


It depends if on 17th Jan they will start to invite 70 pointers. If again it will be only for 75 then I wouldn't expect any change in February. 

I don't know which date in Feb round will be. I think after 17th of January if not invited, you should continue with your visa application for 190.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Can anyone instruct me how I can check when civil engineer was invited last time and what was his doe and points? Can anyone check this for me?


----------



## Nhn1987 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi there.. got a query. I got a positive ACS assessment on jan 2017 and am going to submit EOI now ie., after an year. Is there a way to get the experience added for the last one year? How can i do that? 

Any pointers will be much appreciated!
Thank you!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

animeshdada said:


> Got additional 5 points now for "Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation
> - overseas within the last 10 years.". So, as it stands today -
> 189 - 70
> 190 Vic - 75
> ...


What is your anzsco?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nhn1987 said:


> Hi there.. got a query. I got a positive ACS assessment on jan 2017 and am going to submit EOI now ie., after an year. Is there a way to get the experience added for the last one year? How can i do that?
> 
> Any pointers will be much appreciated!
> Thank you!!


 If you continue your employment with the already assessed employer and in the same role, then after reaching, lets say additional year, you can simply submit the latest payslips as well as newly dated reference letter.


----------



## dishant_sikka (Jan 13, 2018)

animeshdada said:


> Got additional 5 points now for "Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation
> - overseas within the last 10 years.". So, as it stands today -
> 189 - 70
> 190 Vic - 75
> ...


Hi,

Is it the case of inside and outside of Australia ?

Could you please explain how did you get additional 5 points ?

I have total 8 years of experience in Software Engineer - ANZSCO 261313.

5 yrs. in UK + 3 yrs. in INDIA = 8 yrs.

Currently, I have applied for ACS review, and I am expecting 10 Points for my experience; 8 - 2 = 6 yrs. Experience (10 Points).

Would I get additional 5 points for my experience outside INDIA, which will make total points as 10+5 = 15 ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dishant_sikka said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it the case of inside and outside of Australia ?
> 
> ...


All you experience is "overseas" experience. Regardless of where it is in the world, as long as it is "outside" of Australia, it is overseas experience.


----------



## dishant_sikka (Jan 13, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> All you experience is "overseas" experience. Regardless of where it is in the world, as long as it is "outside" of Australia, it is overseas experience.


Thank you...!!


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

M.Totti said:


> Guys,
> 
> From where I can buy 8 EA in IELTS / 79 EA in PTE ??
> 
> ...


this.... this is why most of us are not invited yet...

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

M.Totti said:


> Guys,
> 
> <*SNIP*>
> 
> ...


The only person I know who can sell you 20 points is GOD
Moreover, the price is free for sure

Try him

Cheers


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> M.Totti said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...



Hahaha Hilarious!
Oh and to answer the question. You can't "buy" a good result in these exams. 
In my opinion PTE is a joke and pretty soon the government will realize this. 
The only reason people prefer PTE is because it isn't a true measure of how good your English is. I met a guy once who had 6 attempts at IELTS and couldn't get the overall 8 score but one PTE exam and he gets over 80! How?
Anyways, I suggest you try and improve your English instead of "buying" your way in front of genuine applicants.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for January 2018 &gt;&gt;*



M.Totti said:


> Guys,
> 
> <*SNIP*>
> I've met many people who can't speak English but they have 20 points by bribing someone working in these organizations.
> ...




Are you kidding me?
I can see now how this damn pill up thing happen. Shame on u people. 
While some one trying hard for scoring 79 or 8 , others are doing nothing and getting 20 pts inly by shaking some money. And yhen saying in this forum “I have 75 pts with superior english and when can get my invitation... blah.. blah..”
Honest people never had a chance and ****ty idiots bearing the fruits. 
Ao disappointed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneytom (Oct 1, 2015)

Dear all,
I have got a positive outcome for my employment skills assessment. However, due to some errors, my accounting agent has just amended the tax return lodgement, therefore the notice of assessment will be slightly different. 

Could anyone advise if I have to review my skills assessment by submitting the amended documents or it is alright to submit the new notice to DIBP (if being invited)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

barneytom said:


> Dear all,
> I have got a positive outcome for my employment skills assessment. However, due to some errors, my accounting agent has just amended the tax return lodgement, therefore the notice of assessment will be slightly different.
> 
> Could anyone advise if I have to review my skills assessment by submitting the amended documents or it is alright to submit the new notice to DIBP (if being invited)? Thanks in advance.


Which skill assessment agency ?
ACS does not ask for tax papers
Cheers


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Are you kidding me?
> I can see now how this damn pill up thing happen. Shame on u people.
> While some one trying hard for scoring 79 or 8 , others are doing nothing and getting 20 pts inly by shaking some money. And yhen saying in this forum “I have 75 pts with superior english and when can get my invitation... blah.. blah..”
> Honest people never had a chance and ****ty idiots bearing the fruits.
> ...


I understand your frustration but that is the reality. 

I will tell you somethings that will outrage you more.
- Some people buy work experience. In some countries they don't have pay slip. So they get a letter of experience from their relative who has a company and certify it from government body and get points for foreign experience. 

- Some people they get full research scholarship in Australian universities without any previous publications. Simply by relations with the head of the departments. It is a reality, many people here can't speak English and have full research scholarship with allowance. 

A reminder, Pearson and British Councils are not run by CIA or FBI, they are run by local people from that area who have low income. So corruption in these organizations is highly possible. 
DIBP doesn't interview applicants (to save labor cost), so they trust these organizations. Therefore, people with 8 band score but without knowledge of English can remain unnoticed. 

Apart from Immigration, Real Estates prices skyrocketed because of a minority who won in gambling (i.e. Bitcoin), while salary slaves can't afford a small unit at the outskirt.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

M.Totti said:


> I understand your frustration but that is the reality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Apparently thats the bitter truth. 
And in the other hand who refuse a chance of 20 pts if he unable to make it even 10 pts. 
Nothing to say. 
“Everyone reap what you sow”
Thanks for revealing the real episode. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneytom (Oct 1, 2015)

Dear newbienz,

Thank you for your reply. I am an accountant and the skills assessment was conducted by CA.

Also, I am not sure what to submit to DIBP either. Do I just provide the skills assessment outcome or have to include all the paperworks that already submitted to the assessing authority (CA in this case)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> M.Totti said:
> 
> 
> > I understand your frustration but that is the reality.
> ...


My experience of IELTS with British Council in Pakistan:

Result of test taken on Sept 9th:
Reading 9
Listening 9
Writing 8
Speaking 7.5

I submitted an Enquiry on Result and asked for a re-evaluation of my speaking which gets done in the UK by senior examiners.

Since the Enquiry would take 8 weeks, I decided to take another IELTS on Nov 2nd:

Reading 9
Listening 8.5
Speaking 8
Writing 7.5

Since the Enquiry result of the first test had not returned, I submitted another Enquiry for the writing section of the second exam.

On Nov 29th I received the Enquiry result from first exam and my score on speaking was increased from 7.5 to 8.

On Jan 13th, I received my new score of second exam and my writing increased from 7.5 to 8.

My conspiracy theory: British Council does this on purpose to make people take the exam over and over again. And get desperate enough to bribe someone on the inside. Obviously I'm referring to rogue elements in local British Council chapters not the whole organization. But my theory could be totally wrong.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

M.Totti said:


> Guys,
> 
> From where I can buy 8 EA in IELTS / 79 EA in PTE ??
> 
> ...


They sell cans of PTE in Walmart for $2.99 each.:tape2::bump2:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

barneytom said:


> Dear all,
> I have got a positive outcome for my employment skills assessment. However, due to some errors, my accounting agent has just amended the tax return lodgement, therefore the notice of assessment will be slightly different.
> 
> Could anyone advise if I have to review my skills assessment by submitting the amended documents or it is alright to submit the new notice to DIBP (if being invited)? Thanks in advance.


It is ok to submit new. You can attach cover letter to explain if you wish.


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

Hey guys, 

Do you know what options I have if an employer is willing to sponsor me? My migration agent told me that since I do not have 2 years working experience, I can rule out business/skills visa. 

Can anyone confirm if this is the case?

Thanks in advance.
----------------
65 points (non pro rata)
DOE 24 November 2017


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The only person I know who can sell you 20 points is GOD
> Moreover, the price is free for sure
> 
> Try him
> ...


Excellent reply


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

Hello experts ,

Will DIBP pick 70 pointers who all submitted there EOI in November 2017. Any chances to get invite on 17 th Jan 2018 draw. Please share your thoughts. 

Swaraj


ANZSCO Code: 261311 - Analyst Programmer
PTE-A: L 75, R 66, W 67, S 65 : Result published on 21/11/2017
ACS result arrived: 15th June 2017 (positive)
EOI Lodged (189): 22nd Nov 2017 (70 points)
EOI Lodged (190) for (NSW/VIC): 22nd Nov 2017 (70 +5 =75 points)
(189) Invitation Received: Not Yet
(190 NSW) Pre- Invitation Received: Yes (2nd Dec 2017)
(190 NSW) Pre Invitation Submitted : Yes (11th Dec 2017)
(190 NSW) Appproval: Yes (10Jan 2018)
PCC: Not Yet
MED: Not Yet
VISA Lodged: Not Yet 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Swaraj said:


> Hello experts ,
> 
> Will DIBP pick 70 pointers who all submitted there EOI in November 2017. Any chances to get invite on 17 th Jan 2018 draw. Please share your thoughts.
> 
> ...



Everyone is wondering what happens on 17th.


----------



## hkhweb (Aug 2, 2017)

ankititp said:


> Excellent reply


I knew one center closed for cheating and all certificate lose their validity.

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hkhweb said:


> I knew one center closed for cheating and all certificate lose their validity.
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


Care to share their name and address ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Joachimlee said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Do you know what options I have if an employer is willing to sponsor me? My migration agent told me that since I do not have 2 years working experience, I can rule out business/skills visa.
> 
> ...


Anzsco code and which visa the employer is willing to sponsor?


----------



## hkhweb (Aug 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Care to share their name and address ?
> 
> Cheers


was in Armenia. dont remember the city name.

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## uetian (Feb 16, 2016)

Experts i need an advice....
Currently, i have 65 points for 189 visa. My wife is dentist and her initial assessment is in process with ADC.
Can i claim 5 points for her assessment?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

uetian said:


> Experts i need an advice....
> Currently, i have 65 points for 189 visa. My wife is dentist and her initial assessment is in process with ADC.
> Can i claim 5 points for her assessment?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Yes only after having assessment and English done. Then only you can provide reference to claim points at the end. (Your DOE also changes to that day when you update with wife's
cheers


----------



## uetian (Feb 16, 2016)

tashilay said:


> Yes only after having assessment and English done. Then only you can provide reference to claim points at the end. (Your DOE also changes to that day when you update with wife's
> cheers


Australian Dental council does not require English test score for the assessment purposes. 
Still she has to do English test in order to claim points or just an assessment is enough?


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

uetian said:


> Australian Dental council does not require English test score for the assessment purposes.
> Still she has to do English test in order to claim points or just an assessment is enough?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


At the EOI stage, only ADC assessment is sufficient.

Your wife will have to show that her level of English is functional at the time of applying for visa i.e. once you get invite. Otherwise there is a 2nd installment that you will have to pay, which is ~ $5K.


----------



## uetian (Feb 16, 2016)

Ausysdhome said:


> At the EOI stage, only ADC assessment is sufficient.
> 
> Your wife will have to show that her level of English is functional at the time of applying for visa i.e. once you get invite. Otherwise there is a 2nd installment that you will have to pay, which is ~ $5K.


Yes, she has evidence of functional english from the university she studied.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Anzsco code and which visa the employer is willing to sponsor?


I am just exploring my visa options; so there isn't one specific visa that I am looking at. 

Anzsco - 271311 Solicitor

Anzsco - 221111 Accountant (General)

Thanks. 

---------------
65 points (non pro rata)
DOE 24 November 2017


----------



## uetian (Feb 16, 2016)

Experts need an advice...
Do we need to upload form 1229 for children under 18 years of age with visa Application?


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sudheerv2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi everyone, 
when do we get invite with 70 points ? 


ANZSCO : 261313
DOE : 04-01-2018
PTE : 20 
Age: 30
Bachelors : 15
Exp: 5

Total : 70 points (189)


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

Good morning

Results for 3rd Jan 2018 round are up. 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil/invitation-round-3-january-2018

------------------
65 points (non pro rata)
DOE 24 November 2017


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

So, it seems DHA is specifically inviting 75 pointers, at least for 2335XX occupation. Total no. of invites sent, for 3rd Jan round, were 8 (clearing all 75 pointers until 2nd Jan). This is a drop from the previous (20th Dec) round when they invited 18, and 2 invitations were sent on 6th Dec round.

Thats 28 invites sent in 3 rounds (for 2335XX), averaging 9 invites per round, that's an exponential drastic decrease, from 108 invites per round to this.

I truly cannot believe how amazing my luck is!!!


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

They show they invited few 70s which is great. On 17 Jan more 70s has chance.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

uetian said:


> Australian Dental council does not require English test score for the assessment purposes.
> Still she has to do English test in order to claim points or just an assessment is enough?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


If you are going to claim partner points, you should read the requirements: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav.../supporting/Pages/skilled/Partner-skills.aspx

"You can claim partner skills if, when you are invited, your partner:
- is under 50 years of age
- has *competent* English
- has an occupation that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation
- has been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for their nominated occupation
- is coming to Australia with you
- is not an Australian citizen or permanent resident."


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

uetian said:


> Yes, she has evidence of functional english from the university she studied.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Please don't give wrong information, read the question first, he wants to claim points as to his partner, so functional English is not enough, and requires competent level of English 

Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

aminn_524 said:


> Please don't give wrong information, read the question first, he wants to claim points as to his partner, so functional English is not enough, and requires competent level of English
> 
> Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk


my bad...:sorry:


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

I don't think so. Those 70 points one are those who didn't accepted their invite the first time and an invite is re issued to them. That's why the cutoff date is so early. Please see the explanation about this on iscah website. They have explained this really good. 


The real result is that none of the 70 pointers were invited at least for my category 261313. And the backlog of 75 pointers is at least 10 days.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Experts,

In 03 Jan results, 2613 cutoff date showing as 21/09/2017 .But as we all know 70pts is stopped somewhere around 28 Nov.
Is it a mistake? or is it an reversal of cutoff date because of send invitations for ones who's previous invitations were expired as ISCAH highlighted once.

anyway publishing 70 in cutoff date is a big relief. 
Thanks,


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> In 03 Jan results, 2613 cutoff date showing as 21/09/2017 .But as we all know 70pts is stopped somewhere around 28 Nov.
> Is it a mistake? or is it an reversal of cutoff date because of send invitations for ones who's previous invitations were expired as ISCAH highlighted once.
> ...


I just saw Iscah post on FB. If they really invited old EOI's with 70 who already were invited and never used their invitation then I don't know what to say about it. I don't want to comment.
I hope this week 70s will be there and everything should clear fast for other points too.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Mad.cat said:


> They show they invited few 70s which is great. On 17 Jan more 70s has chance.





sam99a said:


> I don't think so. Those 70 points one are those who didn't accepted their invite the first time and an invite is re issued to them. That's why the cutoff date is so early. Please see the explanation about this on iscah website. They have explained this really good.
> 
> 
> The real result is that none of the 70 pointers were invited at least for my category 261313. And the backlog of 75 pointers is at least 10 days.



Mad.cat, apparently they did not send new invites for 70ers.those are the 2nd time invites.


----------



## shakaybj (Nov 22, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> I just saw Iscah post on FB. If they really invited old EOI's with 70 who already were invited and never used their invitation then I don't know what to say about it. I don't want to comment.
> I hope this week 70s will be there and everything should clear fast for other points too.


Yeps mate, this is not 'if', it is true. Every time you see a backwards is due to the dept re-invite those who did not accept invitations. Consider the small total amounts per round and for this round actually no accountants being invited- with higher points and its dominance, it is somehow negative to anticipate next rounds will have places for 70.


----------



## AbhijeetAn (Jan 31, 2017)

*When can I expect invitation?*

75 points 189, 80 points 190(NSW)

Age: 30
Work Ex.: 10
PTE: 20
Edu: 15
Skill: Software Engineer(261313)
DOE: 13th Jan, 2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AbhijeetAn said:


> 75 points 189, 80 points 190(NSW)
> 
> Age: 30
> Work Ex.: 10
> ...


Under 189 - coming round or worst case next round

No sense in using the 190 pre invite, even if you get it 

Cheers


----------



## AbhijeetAn (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks a lot for the reply


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi All Experts,

Big question.
Does it mean that all 75 ptrs were cleared until todate from 03rd JAN round.
Is that why invitations were sent 70 for 2nd time?
Thought cutoff was 24/12 for 75(2613*).


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> They show they invited few 70s which is great. On 17 Jan more 70s has chance.


Any idea where to find the individual skill visa?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

just checked that, That can be possible.As per immitracker After 24/12 no 75 software cases added until 02 JAN.(It might be because ACS holidays.)
That may be the reason for sending 70 2nd chance.
I mean i believe 75 was cleared upto date.
Just an assumption.can someone confirm the fact?


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> just checked that, That can be possible.As per immitracker After 24/12 no 75 software cases added until 02 JAN.(It might be because ACS holidays.)
> That may be the reason for sending 70 2nd chance.
> I mean i believe 75 was cleared upto date.
> Just an assumption.can someone confirm the fact?


Immitracker is not the candidate pool and I would assume it only contains maybe 10% of the real pool. 
But it is a good news. It just means less competitors. I assume on average, there are 10 75 pointers every day for 2613, maybe it's less this time.

By the way, screw those 300 invitations!


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi All Experts,
> 
> Big question.
> Does it mean that all 75 ptrs were cleared until todate from 03rd JAN round.
> ...


Yes you are correct! And this is why there are many many EOI are wasted because of this.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

There are now 4 rounds remaining between today and me leaving for Mumbai.


----------



## HDF (Dec 6, 2017)

Any 2339 - Other Engineering Professionals here?

233914
70 points
DOE 07 Nov 2017


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Joachimlee said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Do you know what options I have if an employer is willing to sponsor me? My migration agent told me that since I do not have 2 years working experience, I can rule out business/skills visa.
> 
> ...


First of all, congratulations, you've found a very good employer.
Secondly, your agent is not good enough.

If your employer is willing to sponsor you, you might be eligible to apply the working visa (457/TSS), this has nothing to do with your working exp.
However, this is a complicated process, you and your employer need to provide A LOT OF materials. This makes some agents unwilling to do this visa (I know because I've experienced). 
Note that they are going to change the old 457 to TSS, which will introduce more trouble. If your employer is willing to do this for you, ask another agent about TSS visa.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Its funny, DIBP says they review all high scorers and if found non genuine, no invitation will be sent. Then how the heck an invitation is send for 105 points. Did they invite God as well.


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi Friends, 

Need your help in clearing one doubt regarding invitation rounds that DIBP circulates.

If we see below link for *22 November,2017* invitations then the EOI submitted till *30/10/2017 with 70 points *received the invitations.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/22-november-invitation-round.aspx

However in latest* 03Jaunary,2018* invitation round , EOI submitted *till 29/09/2017 with 70 points* being catered only.
Are these were second time invitations ? Who did not accept the same for first time or something else ?

Please help in clearing the doubt.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

HDF said:


> Any 2339 - Other Engineering Professionals here?
> 
> 233914
> 70 points
> DOE 07 Nov 2017


No nothing so far 



2339	Other Engineering Professionals	70	31/10/2016 5:37 pm


i wonder how can it be 2016 is should be 2017..Why DIBP messa again and again..they need first good skilled persons for copy past work


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need your help in clearing one doubt regarding invitation rounds that DIBP circulates.
> 
> ...


They may be those who did not accept 1st Time or those who had suspended their EOI but reactivated it before the round

Cheers


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

meldney said:


> Its funny, DIBP says they review all high scorers and if found non genuine, no invitation will be sent. Then how the heck an invitation is send for 105 points. Did they invite God as well.


LOL! YOU MADE ME SO MUCH LAUGH. That was a good one.
Plus they sent invites to ghosts with 70 points who already got invitation before.
Sometimes I wonder how this institution works.


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> personalmailtest said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Friends,
> ...



Thanks a lot for sharing the information, I was having similar understanding. , So that means overall ceiling is not impacted. Just one more point , does it mean that all the invites being floated accomodates only reissue cases. ??


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> First of all, congratulations, you've found a very good employer.
> Secondly, your agent is not good enough.
> 
> If your employer is willing to sponsor you, you might be eligible to apply the working visa (457/TSS), this has nothing to do with your working exp.
> ...


thanks for letting me know. I will ask another agent about this. 

Grateful... 
-------------
65 points (non pro rata)
DOE 27 November 2017


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia has been updated with the following:

1. 3rd January 2018 official invitation round results.
2. State nominations for the month of December 2017.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> LOL! YOU MADE ME SO MUCH LAUGH. That was a good one.
> Plus they sent invites to ghosts with 70 points who already got invitation before.
> Sometimes I wonder how this institution works.


Its all crap going on, I bet they are inviting less than 150 genuine applicants. It look like they don't wanna change or no interest in the credibility.


----------



## Nhn1987 (Feb 7, 2017)

My dependant (partner) had visited Switzerland. So should we get a PCC for him? I mean should we get a PCC for all the places where the dependant went?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nhn1987 said:


> My dependant (partner) had visited Switzerland. So should we get a PCC for him? I mean should we get a PCC for all the places where the dependant went?


Only for those countries in which he has lived for more then an year in the last 10 years either at a stretch or combined in several visits

Cheers


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi.

My ANZSCO code is 261312 (Developer programmer)
Points: 65 (Age: 30 English:20 Education: 15)
DOE: 2nd Jan

I have heard that people with 65+5 for my code with 20 in English are getting invites from NSW.

I can upgrade to 70 points by adding spouse points. My husband has cleared IELTS and is ready with his CDR (He is a mechanical engineer). But we are not applying for his skill assessment as we are waiting for NSW.

Can anyone let me know my chances of getting invited by NSW? Is anyone here who got invited by NSW after it resumed services?


----------



## animeshdada (May 1, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> what is your anzsco?


261313


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia has been updated with the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you for sharing !!
There’s still hope for 60 pointers (non pro) in NSW SS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

korannetrusha said:


> Hi.
> 
> My ANZSCO code is 261312 (Developer programmer)
> Points: 65 (Age: 30 English:20 Education: 15)
> ...


NSW is very unpredictable but I am afraid to say that you have very slim chance since they have already enough 70+5 pointers 

Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need your help in clearing one doubt regarding invitation rounds that DIBP circulates.
> 
> ...


I have come to accept that these guys are truly confused.
There seems to be no logic or hidden order within the whole confusion.

See my attached tracking below...


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello Experts,

Can someone please post the email id from which one would get an email if he/she has been selected for state sponsorship (190 visa) ....

Thanks in advance,
Ankush


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Can someone please post the email id from which one would get an email if he/she has been selected for state sponsorship (190 visa) ....
> 
> ...


Each state would have their own email ids

Just keep checking the spam folder also

Cheers


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Just observing...

Its been so long since invitations are issued to 65ers, they are now automatically graduating to become 70ers with increased experience.. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

kumarv2017 said:


> Just observing...
> 
> Its been so long since invitations are issued to 65ers, they are now automatically graduating to become 70ers with increased experience..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


But surely, 65 for non pro rata occupations can't be that bad right? 

----------------
65 points (non pro rata)
DOE 24 November 2017


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Can someone please post the email id from which one would get an email if he/she has been selected for state sponsorship (190 visa) ....
> 
> ...


[email protected]
It was just automatically generated email with pre invite.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

hay guys,
I am not sure if this is the right place to ask the following question for someone.

Why not to select "Never Married" instead of selecting Separated or Divorced in EOI. I know that one should state only truth, and it would be unethical to lie. However, it is difficult to prove your separated or divorced status sometimes because one needs official papers. In case of Never Married one does not need any kind of proof. Claims require a proof. If one does not claim something, in the first place, he does not need to prove it. right?
Besides this, passport, degree, employment letters, bank statements, ID card (in case of Male) etc do not show martial status at all anywhere. Is this possible that at the time of processing a visa, the embassy in one's country requests the government to verify the martial status of the applicant?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> hay guys,
> I am not sure if this is the right place to ask the following question for someone.
> 
> Why not to select "Never Married" instead of selecting Separated or Divorced in EOI. I know that one should state only truth, and it would be unethical to lie. However, it is difficult to prove your separated or divorced status sometimes because one needs official papers. In case of Never Married one does not need any kind of proof. Claims require a proof. If one does not claim something, in the first place, he does not need to prove it. right?
> Besides this, passport, degree, employment letters, bank statements, ID card (in case of Male) etc do not show martial status at all anywhere. Is this possible that at the time of processing a visa, the embassy in one's country requests the government to verify the martial status of the applicant?


If you do it, the chances of getting away with are very slim
The department can verify the same , if they are suspicious 

Even if you do manage to get away with it, for the rest of your life you will live with the fear that you may get caught and be deported 

Stay on the path of the truth, even if it means some extra paper work and delay

Cheers


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Another week. Another round.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guys, 

Some senior members might be following the invitations trend since early 2017. One thing I was wondering, no. of invitation per round has always been even number ie, 1250, 1750, 1000, 700 , however, no. of invitations sent on January and February 2017 was odd no. It was 2016 and 2397 on Jan and Feb whole month respectively.

How's the skillselect last year?? Was it a same **** like this year?? Have they published the quotas before the round happened or it was like this year; "invitations numbers in each round may vary depending.........."

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Pathpk said:


> Another week. Another round.


Get ready for the disappointment?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Pathpk said:
> 
> 
> > Another week. Another round.
> ...


Let's all be hopeful!


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Let's all be hopeful!


Highly unlikely that they will invite more than 300.


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> swatee25 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's all be hopeful!
> ...


Well, I don't know when they will start giving 70 pointers of non pro rata. Fingers crossed.


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Highly unlikely that they will invite more than 300.


Well Iam not geeting my hopes up.
Still while i amaware that occupation ceilings are not targets but at this rate of 300 per round they wont even reach 65% of quota for some occupations atleast for 2613 it seems so...

Noteven reached 50% yet. 2898/6202

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kumarv2017 said:


> Well Iam not geeting my hopes up.
> Still while i amaware that occupation ceilings are not targets but at this rate of 300 per round they wont even reach 65% of quota for some occupations atleast for 2613 it seems so...
> 
> Noteven reached 50% yet. 2898/6202
> ...


You are forgetting that they are issuing quite a few of the visas to NZ stream applicants which do not appear anywhere in the rounds

Those visas are a part of the 189 overall limit

So the places are getting filled from the back door, without anyone standing in the queue in front realising it

Cheers


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi have to we apply separate EOI for each category means one for 189, 190&489.
Or can we club all in one EOI


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mandip said:


> Hi have to we apply separate EOI for each category means one for 189, 190&489.
> Or can we club all in one EOI


you have more flexibility if you have separate EOIs for each category and even each states

Technically you can have one only if you want

Cheers


----------



## OldMoose (Jul 28, 2017)

Crossing fingers for this round . Do you guys Think I have any hopes in this round guys ??


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

OldMoose said:


> Crossing fingers for this round . Do you guys Think I have any hopes in this round guys ??


You are my hope if you get invite then only i can thinknof getting it i am at 65 points 😔


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

Does anyone know if NSW give you a definitive answer on your 190 EOI if you call them up?

I applied in Nov so wanted to know if I'm still in the system to be considered or if I'm not.


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

dublinse said:


> Does anyone know if NSW give you a definitive answer on your 190 EOI if you call them up?
> 
> I applied in Nov so wanted to know if I'm still in the system to be considered or if I'm not.


Sorry wrong thread and don't know how to delete.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

dublinse said:


> Sorry wrong thread and don't know how to delete.


Don't delete, someone will answer, I am sure.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hkhweb (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi friends, one of my friends got 190 invite with 60 point for Queensland. i dont know his code but he is Mapping engineer.

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

hkhweb said:


> Hi friends, one of my friends got 190 invite with 60 point for Queensland. i dont know his code but he is Mapping engineer.
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


Really? That's great. Though to me they told that I must be registered engineer in Queensland in order to get invite.


----------



## hkhweb (Aug 2, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Really? That's great. Though to me they told that I must be registered engineer in Queensland in order to get invite.


go for it bro. dont waste time anymore.
cheers

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

Following few round trends, I’m sure this round will be only for accounts majorly . As u see the trend from last few rounds . Example . In round starting 300 invites it was all for accounts then they moved to other occupations with 75pointers in following round without inviting any accountants . Then again they sued only for 75pointers in other pro Tata occupations . So by this trend may be this round is only for accountant ...


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

lamborgini said:


> Following few round trends, I’m sure this round will be only for accounts majorly . As u see the trend from last few rounds . Example . In round starting 300 invites it was all for accounts then they moved to other occupations with 75pointers in following round without inviting any accountants . Then again they sued only for 75pointers in other pro Tata occupations . So by this trend may be this round is only for accountant ...


I bet it will be another 100 ghosts with repeating invitations and super heros with above 100 points


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

lamborgini said:


> Following few round trends, I’m sure this round will be only for accounts majorly . As u see the trend from last few rounds . Example . In round starting 300 invites it was all for accounts then they moved to other occupations with 75pointers in following round without inviting any accountants . Then again they sued only for 75pointers in other pro Tata occupations . So by this trend may be this round is only for accountant ...


I'm afraid you are right.


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

Most people think that the pathetic modus operandi of inviting 300-700 per round is not permanent. But, does anyone know when DHA will increase the number of invitation? 

-----------
65 points (non pro rata)
DOE 24 November 2017


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Joachimlee said:


> Most people think that the pathetic modus operandi of inviting 300-700 per round is not permanent. But, does anyone know when DHA will increase the number of invitation?
> 
> -----------
> 65 points (non pro rata)
> DOE 24 November 2017


Unfortunately the senior managers of the Immigration department who could answer this question are not members of the forum

Anyone else answering is just shooting in the dark 

Cheers


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

For the Victoria SS, do we need to apply or contact directly to State after submitting 190 EOI through Skillselect??
I am totally unaware about the VIC State Sponsorship process. Please advise me guys.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Seems no one is particularly interested in this round as I am not seeing much anxiety in terms of enquiries regarding today's round...DIBP has really dampened the spirits due to their inconsistent allocation of invites...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

abin said:


> Seems no one is particularly interested in this round as I am not seeing much anxiety in terms of enquiries regarding today's round...DIBP has really dampened the spirits due to their inconsistent allocation of invites...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


well Life must go on. I do not think it is a do or die situation yet. And anyways, being anxious does not help. I am positive, hopeful. Gave my best for PTE and assessment. Now all I can do is wait...with anxiety or calmness


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

swatee25 said:


> well Life must go on. I do not think it is a do or die situation yet. And anyways, being anxious does not help. I am positive, hopeful. Gave my best for PTE and assessment. Now all I can do is wait...with anxiety or calmness


Wish you the best...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

abin said:


> swatee25 said:
> 
> 
> > well Life must go on. I do not think it is a do or die situation yet. And anyways, being anxious does not help. I am positive, hopeful. Gave my best for PTE and assessment. Now all I can do is wait...with anxiety or calmness
> ...


 Expectation postponed makes the heart sick. Soooo we r all sick of dibp. We can only hope n wait


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

folks, not trying to give anyone high hopes, my agency expects the invites to increase after the recent update of the skills list. They informed this early of the month, let's see if it turns out true. Good luck to all of us.


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

I think everyone should start emailing the skillselect inbox with their complaints about the state of affairs. The lack of information (especially regarding the number of invitation for next month), the useless re-invites etc. I have been emailing them for the past month or so trying to get information regarding the above. But they are all BS responses but I'm not letting up. Will keep emailing them until someone responds something resembling some sense. More complaints and notices - the more they will take notice. I don't think everyone should just hang back and accept their mercy. Voices should be heard. It may be clichéd but establishments have been brought down by the power of the people.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

y2j said:


> I think everyone should start emailing the skillselect inbox with their complaints about the state of affairs. The lack of information (especially regarding the number of invitation for next month), the useless re-invites etc. I have been emailing them for the past month or so trying to get information regarding the above. But they are all BS responses but I'm not letting up. Will keep emailing them until someone responds something which will make some sense. More complaints and notices - the more they will take notice. I don't think everyone should just hang back and accept their mercy. Voices should be heard. It may be clichéd but establishments have been brought down by the power of the people.


That's good thinking....could you please share the email address, so that we can raise our voice as well...


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

Hello Guys,
I am following this Forum closely from many days , so anyone can suggest me that do there is no chance of getting invite for 65 pointers for 189 Visa with Job code 261313. ?


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Hopefully DIBP increases the number of invitations per round.... 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

ee_sajib said:


> That's good thinking....could you please share the email address, so that we can raise our voice as well...


This their email: [email protected]

You might not get a response for about 3-4 working days. Usually their response is vague and general. Don't let up, I'd say. Ask the same question that you did first. And repeat.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

y2j said:


> This their email: [email protected]
> 
> You might not get a response for about 3-4 working days. Usually their response is vague and general. Don't let up, I'd say. Ask the same question that you did first. And repeat.


Are you trying to get the members blacklisted ?

That’s all that I can see to this exercise 

Cheers


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

How will anyone be BLACKLISTED? Are you doing anything wrong? You are asking a question about their process. And also it is not something they haven't done before. They have always released this information. And if you believe anyone will be blacklisted here for asking a question then you are very wrong.
P.S There is no such thing in AUS called BLACKLISTING.


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

All the best to everyone who are expecting an invite today.

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

HamSa00 said:


> All the best to everyone who are expecting an invite today.
> 
> Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


Praying.. Hopefully it's not a only for accountants round 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

y2j said:


> How will anyone be BLACKLISTED? Are you doing anything wrong? You are asking a question about their process. And also it is not something they haven't done before. They have always released this information. And if you believe anyone will be blacklisted here for asking a question then you are very wrong.
> P.S There is no such thing in AUS called BLACKLISTING.


You can ask a question once, no,problem

But if you keeping asking the same question again and again, as per me it’s harassment pure and simple and wastage of department resources

I sincerely hope no one takes your advice, even if they can’t be blacklisted as it’s just not correct

Cheers


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan (Nov 19, 2017)

261313, 189 visa, 75pts, EOI-10-JAN-2018. Waiting for invite. Fingers crossed.


----------



## rajjishraj (Jul 12, 2016)

rajeshkumargunalan said:


> 261313, 189 visa, 75pts, EOI-10-JAN-2018. Waiting for invite. Fingers crossed.


You will get invite for sure.


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

What is possibility of getting invite with 70 points 261313, DOE:31-10-2017


----------



## rajjishraj (Jul 12, 2016)

pawan.chitta said:


> What is possibility of getting invite with 70 points 261313, DOE:31-10-2017


Probably in today's round. By March in worst case scenario


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rajeshkumargunalan said:


> 261313, 189 visa, 75pts, EOI-10-JAN-2018. Waiting for invite. Fingers crossed.


lets see how it goes...


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

What is possibility of getting invite with 70 points 261313, DOE:05-01-2018


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

What is the expected time for invitations to start?


----------



## rajjishraj (Jul 12, 2016)

sethu.it2000 said:


> What is possibility of getting invite with 70 points 261313, DOE:05-01-2018


No hopes. I am also in same boat.


----------



## rajjishraj (Jul 12, 2016)

6.30 ist


----------



## Nhn1987 (Feb 7, 2017)

If they send invite do they let us know via mail or we need to check skill select?


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

raj.sourabh said:


> what is the expected time for invitations to start?


6:30 pm ist


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

raj.sourabh said:


> What is the expected time for invitations to start?


it starts and ends at 00.00 AEST


----------



## Nhn1987 (Feb 7, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> raj.sourabh said:
> 
> 
> > What is the expected time for invitations to start?
> ...


Scary!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nhn1987 said:


> Scary!


don't be scared, its enough time to trigger invites!


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

Good luck folks!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nhn1987 said:


> If they send invite do they let us know via mail or we need to check skill select?


They send you an email, but that gets delayed sometimes

In skill select, the status changes Earlier 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*Good luck guys!*


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Nhn1987 said:
> 
> 
> > If they send invite do they let us know via mail or we need to check skill select?
> ...


Has it started already?


----------



## frozebud (Nov 7, 2016)

Good luck everyone

263111
189: 70 Points
EOI DOE: 31 Oct 17


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

Has anyone got an invite yet?


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Not yet....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

share anzsco, point and doe please


----------



## samo1390 (Oct 13, 2017)

233512 Mech Eng still no invite


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

no joy this round it seems  boo hoo!


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Nursing 70 points eoi Dec 5

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

so quiet....?


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

mancmike said:


> no joy this round it seems  boo hoo!


Yes...Seems another dissappintment

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nhn1987 (Feb 7, 2017)

Not yet


----------



## KKyllie (Jan 16, 2018)

tt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

samo1390 said:


> 233512 Mech Eng still no invite


Your DOE????


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Are you invited


abin said:


> Nursing 70 points eoi Dec 5
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Nop...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## samo1390 (Oct 13, 2017)

my 233512 Mech Eng EOI 14 Nov 2017 @ 70 points ... nothing in sight. Guess i'll just move along....


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

and I am still waiting...

---------------------------------------------
261111 Business analyst: 70 points
EOI: 6th Nov 17


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

with each invite rounds it gets tougher.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

meldney said:


> Its funny, DIBP says they review all high scorers and if found non genuine, no invitation will be sent. Then how the heck an invitation is send for 105 points. Did they invite God as well.


Ahahahahaha! That is hilarious! 
Well, even if it's GOD himself, how can he get 105 points?

Well, I am sure he is more than 49, so no points for age.
He is single, no spouse points.
He is self educated, no master's degree.

So basically, even GOD himself cannot get 105 points. Probably the wonder woman? She's not aging!


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

may be its not happening today?


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> with each invite rounds it gets tougher.


Seems either the round did not happen or it's another meek one....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan (Nov 19, 2017)

Still waiting
261313 75pts 10-jan-2018


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Still nothing. Anyone in non pro rata, who got, please share your details 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

seems like not a single invite reported as of yet...


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

233411 70 points doe: 03 Dec 17.. still waiting... 

Did the round happen at all?


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

261313 - DOE 6 Jan - 75 points. Still waiting....


----------



## AbhijeetAn (Jan 31, 2017)

indeed still waiting... 261313 with 75 points(189)
DOE is 13th Jan 2018


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Seems like they skipped tonight's round


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

Apparently DIBP has made the whole process confidential, they will send the invites and you wouldnt even know


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi All

You would expect another 300 round. If no Accountants and 66 Auditors then there will be some movement for the 75 point auditors, - some September ICT BA invites at 70 points and maybe a few early November 70 pointers for the Other Engineers. All 75 pointers and above would be invited for all occupations except for the Accountants and Auditors.

We may see the Auditor date go backwards, or not move much, as the Accountants switch their recently uninvited 80 pointers to Auditors if they have both skills assessments. the 75 points Auditors are approaching the last DOE for 75 point accountants so if I was a 75 point Accountant I would be getting the Auditor skills assessment ready for the next invitation round - problem of course is that in future rounds many will get two invites the same round thus wasting a place for someone else

Pretty bleak all round really.

Tony


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Guess this time it's still 300 or less. 
100 to ghosts, 80 to super hero with extremely high scores. 2 to GODs (100+ points).

Well I am thinking, after I spend the rest of the 4 year's working visa, just go home.
The process itself is more important than the result. At least I've been through this and find out the outside world is also full of disappointment.


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

sumitsagar said:


> Seems like they skipped tonight's round


The round has just started.. let us wait before drawing conclusions!


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

sumitsagar said:


> Seems like they skipped tonight's round


Something worse that 300 invites is possible i guess...

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

iampuneet said:


> Apparently DIBP has made the whole process confidential, they will send the invites and you wouldnt even know


LOL!!
I loged in mine and saw this message..

Posted on: 17/01/2018 at 00:01

New occupation lists apply from 17 January 2018, however there are caveats. Check the website for the latest information on eligible skilled occupations and occupational caveats at https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/work/2018-changes-of-eligible-skilled-occupations.

Scared **** out of me


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

MirandaLi said:


> Guess this time it's still 300 or less.
> 100 to ghosts, 80 to super hero with extremely high scores. 2 to GODs (100+ points).
> 
> Well I am thinking, after I spend the rest of the 4 year's working visa, just go home.
> The process itself is more important than the result. At least I've been through this and find out the outside world is also full of disappointment.


Tasmania is always an option


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

swatee25 said:


> The round has just started.. let us wait before drawing conclusions!


How do you know...Any invites?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trancoso (Nov 23, 2017)

Have a look:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/work/2018-changes-of-eligible-skilled-occupations


----------



## mk201214 (Dec 3, 2017)

i believe the round did not happen today...


----------



## AbhijeetAn (Jan 31, 2017)

seems that you are correct


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

tashilay said:


> LOL!!
> I loged in mine and saw this message..
> 
> Posted on: 17/01/2018 at 00:01
> ...


My agent has predicted this! Wow! She also said they are going to amend the occupation ceiling on Mar, as well as introduce the new skillselect.


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

Taking a boat to Australia is the only option left now haha


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

Folks, isnt it supposed to be at 12 am AEST the invites will be sent? it's only 11.30 now. Correct me if im wrong


----------



## kunalbatra46 (Jul 30, 2017)

Trancoso said:


> Have a look:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/work/2018-changes-of-eligible-skilled-occupations


Can someone explain the changes made to management and taxation accountion?


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

sghx700_rgb said:


> Folks, isnt it supposed to be at 12 am AEST the invites will be sent? it's only 11.30 now. Correct me if im wrong


It's 12:33 aest.


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

sghx700_rgb said:


> Folks, isnt it supposed to be at 12 am AEST the invites will be sent? it's only 11.30 now. Correct me if im wrong


It happens at Canberra time. It's 12:34 there. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

iampuneet said:


> Taking a boat to Australia is the only option left now haha


And you don't have to pay tax in this way!


----------



## Nhn1987 (Feb 7, 2017)

My heart is aching due to this suspense!


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

if it's supposed to be 12 AEST, its only 23 35 now as per google. unless Google is wrong.


11:35 PM
Tuesday, 16 January 2018
Australian Eastern Standard Time (AEST)


----------



## shakaybj (Nov 22, 2017)

sghx700_rgb said:


> Folks, isnt it supposed to be at 12 am AEST the invites will be sent? it's only 11.30 now. Correct me if im wrong


its 12:36 AEDT now..


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

sghx700_rgb said:


> Folks, isnt it supposed to be at 12 am AEST the invites will be sent? it's only 11.30 now. Correct me if im wrong


I guess they are following AEDT now
So i guess its bad news only...

Someone from 2613 please check if the computers are following AEDT OR AEST. ,

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

Did you mean AEDT?

AEST will be observed in Sydney starting from Apr 1, 2018 at 3:00 am


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

kunalbatra46 said:


> Can someone explain the changes made to management and taxation accountion?


Hi Absolutely no change for 189/190/489/485 visas.

There are three separate MLTSSL lists, one for 189/190/489/485, another for 457 and another for 186. Caveats only apply to the other two MLTSSL lists i.e. the employer sponsored 186 and 457 - 

Regards


Tony


----------



## AbhijeetAn (Jan 31, 2017)

Nhn1987 said:


> My heart is aching due to this suspense!


same boat


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

its another BLACK DAY..................:spider:


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

AEDT / AEST, we should know in another 20 mins or so


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

sghx700_rgb said:


> Did you mean AEDT?
> 
> AEST will be observed in Sydney starting from Apr 1, 2018 at 3:00 am


Yes Daylight savings are ON so its already past the invite time..

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

sghx700_rgb said:


> AEDT / AEST, we should know in another 20 mins or so


Yes...I am just waiting see the GODS of skill select..

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ali1993 (Jan 4, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> My agent has predicted this! Wow! She also said they are going to amend the occupation ceiling on Mar, as well as introduce the new skillselect.


New skillselect? Like new points score?
Amend the occupation ceiling? That cannot be good!


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Good luck to 75 pointers tonight. Hope all of you get invited.
Also best wishes to 70 pointers, you guys deserve invitations for working so hard!

I am going to sleep as even if it's a full round, there won't be anything for me.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Absolutely no change for 189/190/489/485 visas.
> 
> There are three separate MLTSSL lists, one for 189/190/489/485, another for 457 and another for 186. Caveats only apply to the other two MLTSSL lists i.e. the employer sponsored 186 and 457 -
> 
> ...


The only effect of the occupation change for the 189/190/489 and 485 visas is that there are two extra occupations on the MLTSSL - this could have a general effect of delaying the round - whether by an hour or a day or a week is anyone's guess - would be sensible, but not desirable, to skip a week and solve the question of whether there will be 3 invites in January - or skip the weke now as oppose to skipping it on 31st January

all guesswork on my part, of course 

tony


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

kumarv2017 said:


> yes...i am just waiting see the gods of skill select..
> 
> Sent from my moto g (5) plus using tapatalk


lol


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Ali1993 said:


> New skillselect? Like new points score?
> Amend the occupation ceiling? That cannot be good!


They will announce it at Mar, but make it effective at July. Probably won't affect current applicants.
It is said they are going to give bonus to those onshore. No source, just my visa agent said so.
She told me to wait and see.


----------



## Noime P (Nov 4, 2017)

No invitation round tonight? Right?


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Sorry I'm late today. 
Nobody invited today? Did they round happen?


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Sorry I'm late today.
> Nobody invited today? Did they round happen?


Welcome to the party.
No music no booze...

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## alhuyam (Jan 16, 2018)

Nothing for me as well .
Code 233913- other engineering professionals 
EOI update on 26.11.2017 
Points : 70 points 189 Visa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

So we sit here and wait!


----------



## alhuyam (Jan 16, 2018)

jebinson said:


> So we sit here and wait!




Very frustrating but we have no choice. All the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

wait and bleed


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for January 2018 &gt;&gt;*

Is that happen because of manual intervene as they said previously. ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

One hour on, nothing. 

Good luck to those still waiting. 

Bedtime. 
------------------
65 points (non pro rata)
DOE 24 November 2017


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Maybe they moved date because of that third Wednesday this month. Hell knows...


----------



## Nhn1987 (Feb 7, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Maybe they moved date because of that third Wednesday this month. Hell knows...


Sorry I’m kinda alien to certain aspects of the process  Can you elaborate, please?


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm just speculating why this round didn't happen today.
Nobody knows what happened today.


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> I'm just speculating why this round didn't happen today.
> Nobody knows what happened today.


They were already confused the dates some time back....🤣
Changed on the website 17 to 20 to again 17.

Members of this thread wud knoe

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

kumarv2017 said:


> They were already confused the dates some time back....🤣
> Changed on the website 17 to 20 to again 17.
> 
> Members of this thread wud knoe
> ...


Yeah...and now no round

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

abin said:


> kumarv2017 said:
> 
> 
> > They were already confused the dates some time back....?
> ...


And I had hopes on AEST and AEDT lol


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Really? No round? I am waiting and waiting.... All for nothing????


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

It gives me immense pleasure to witness the frustration and nagging of members over here. They act as if the immigration department is bound to act by their whips and cries for an invite.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Wow, DIBP strikes again, this must be super frustrating for those who were waiting. I seriously empathize. There might just be 2 rounds this month after all.


----------



## IshInMdu (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi Guys,

In Last round (Jan 3rd) even for 75 pointers who updated their EOI from 70 to 75 on Jan 2nd (Day before the round) got their invitations. 

But for this round no one has got invitation. Even for 75 pointers with EOI date of Jan 6th haven’t got the invitation.

So is the round never happened ? o the results are getting delayed ?

Thanks
Anezco - 261313 - Software Engineer
189 Points - 75
DOI Date - 12 Jan 2018


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Now lets hope we have a full round on Jan 24th.


----------



## hydaspirant (Dec 5, 2017)

US is trying to follow merit based system like AUS
ironically, AUS is following "lottery" based system like US!!!


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

hydaspirant said:


> US is trying to follow merit based system like AUS
> ironically, AUS is following "lottery" based system like US!!!


Good one


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

raj.sourabh said:


> Now lets hope we have a full round on Jan 24th.


24th?


----------



## Nhn1987 (Feb 7, 2017)

The site still says 17th Jan. I wish they release the invites during aus working hours.


----------



## Kishorekadam (Jul 11, 2017)

Subscribing


----------



## sukanyakathir (Oct 3, 2017)

Nhn1987 said:


> The site still says 17th Jan. I wish they release the invites during aus working hours.


can you share the site url


----------



## Jitesh_06_Sachdeva (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi,

I am new to this forum and need some guidance on below queries:

1: Please suggest if I shall wait for 189 or proceed with 190 application.
2: Can I get my medicals done without HAP ID.
3: If answer to 2nd is no, then please suggest if I should go for medical 190 HAP id created using 190, assuming that it then can't be used for 189(in case I get invite in coming 2 rounds) as HAP id is unique.

Many Thanks in advance. Below are my details.


261313
189 : 70 points (waiting for invitation with EOI : 3rd Nov 2017)
190 : 75 points NSW ( got invitation approval today)

Age : 30 points
PTE : 20 points
Education : 15 points
Spouse : 5 points


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi,
Was really hopeful to get invite in this round, but it happened to be a ghost round, nobody has no idea....


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Nothing to expect from DIBP anymore....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sad, but no invites had been reported.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Glad I didn't lose my sleep over this round.

Have accepted the fact that I have no choice but to return to India.

Thanks DIBP though!
After 6 years of studying, paying over $140,000 in tution fees, and all the taxes, health insurance, etc. and after all this I finally get a decent job. But have to let go of that because - well because you can do whatever you want. I wish I could turn back time.

My parents are going to be so proud of me, when they find out how awesomely I've wasted time and money.


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Glad I didn't lose my sleep over this round.
> 
> Have accepted the fact that I have no choice but to return to India.
> 
> ...


. 
So sorry abt DAT. But don't loss hope completely, even If u go back to India,u can Still get an ITA, grant,dn come back to Australia.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Glad I didn't lose my sleep over this round.
> 
> Have accepted the fact that I have no choice but to return to India.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain. It is really disappointing for genuine aspirants who have done everything right by the books to qualify themselves to be in a competition then find out that competition itself did not happen.

But based on your points score, I believe you should receive an invite in feb rounds.


----------



## AbhijeetAn (Jan 31, 2017)

Do they invite in working hours as well or we have to wait for 31st January?

Age: 30 Points 
Education: 15 points
Work Ex. : 10 points
PTE: L:90, R:90, S:88, W:90: 20 Points
EOI (189/NSW 190) Points: 75/80 Points 
EOI(189/NSW 190) updated: 13/01/2018


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> Glad I didn't lose my sleep over this round.
> 
> Have accepted the fact that I have no choice but to return to India.
> 
> ...


One of my friend already went back last week.
Just so you know you are not alone and probably a large team will be joining you soon.
I just don't understand, what are they going to do by stopping the skilled immigration? 
How would they fill the job market gap? Are they going to kick all the industries out of AU?

Well what's your next step? Are you going to try some other country? Maybe a higher degree in Canada?


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

So they didn't invite anybody this round? Any accountant, auditors? 
That's a really bad news. 
Maybe we should consider plan B. I should start research the job market in China. If things didn't go well by next year, maybe I will leave the country for good.


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

Just goes to show the incompetence of the DIBP. First they put 20th as the invitation round, then they change it to 17th - and only to NOT do a round on the 17th. 
This is one out of the number of blunders in recent times and you don't have to wonder why the whole thing is in disarray. The webpage is administered by a bunch of amateurs.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

y2j said:


> Just goes to show the incompetence of the DIBP. First they put 20th as the invitation round, then they change it to 17th - and only to NOT do a round on the 17th.
> This is one out of the number of blunders in recent times and you don't have to wonder why the whole thing is in disarray. The webpage is administered by a bunch of amateurs.


Anyone checked what time of the day past 300 invite took place? Since it is manual, they might update later?


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

newbienz said:


> You can ask a question once, no,problem
> 
> But if you keeping asking the same question again and again, as per me it’s harassment pure and simple and wastage of department resources
> 
> ...


Mate, if they do not give a proper answer but just automated responses, then you should ask for clarification. The answer doesn't even really relate to the question sometimes. Anyway, others can make up their minds. But if you are not doing anything wrong - and you are asking them for information which they have previously released and are not doing so now - no one should be worried. 

And, for your reference, 

"harassment: aggressive pressure or intimidation"

So, asking for clarification on a response is AGRESSIVE PRESSURE OR INITIMIDATION?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jitesh_06_Sachdeva said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and need some guidance on below queries:
> 
> ...


1. You can wait for a couple more of rounds and check if you get an invite under 189 or not. If not use the 190 invite. The invite is valid for 60 days, so you can decide after 55 days or so also safely.
2. No
3. Same HAP ID results can be used for both 189 and 190 applications 

Generate the HAP ID here following the process for those who have not yet lodged their application 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination

Cheers


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

tashilay said:


> Anyone checked what time of the day past 300 invite took place? Since it is manual, they might update later?


I have the very same doubt... Can someone answer this?


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

In the same boat here buddy. But I'm sure you'll get an invite as soon as they start to do the full rounds. I got 65 in non-pro rata and I'm waiting since October 2017! It is just a sad situation.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

y2j said:


> In the same boat here buddy. But I'm sure you'll get an invite as soon as they start to do the full rounds. I got 65 in non-pro rata and I'm waiting since October 2017! It is just a sad situation.


65 points here too.
Waited since July 2017. Guess it's at least 1 year waiting time.


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

y2j said:


> In the same boat here buddy. But I'm sure you'll get an invite as soon as they start to do the full rounds. I got 65 in non-pro rata and I'm waiting since October 2017! It is just a sad situation.


Same. Glad I am not the only non pro rata sitting at 65 points. 

---------------
65 points (non pro rata)
DOE 24 November 2017


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

Guys please post your points, DOE and anzco code details if you get an invite today. Also please change your status in IMMITRACKER for better analysis and predictions.

All the best to all folks....


----------



## swaranjali (Jun 24, 2017)

I think you should start collecting your documents for 190 while still waiting for 189 as you have 60 days for 190 too..

Also, when had you received the pre-invite for 190 application and when had you submitted the application?


----------



## swaranjali (Jun 24, 2017)

Jitesh_06_Sachdeva said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and need some guidance on below queries:
> 
> ...


When had you submitted your application for NSW??


----------



## swaranjali (Jun 24, 2017)

Jitesh_06_Sachdeva said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and need some guidance on below queries:
> 
> ...


I think you should start collecting your documents for 190 while still waiting for 189 as you have 60 days for 190 too..

Also, when had you received the pre-invite for 190 application and when had you submitted the application?


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

ISCAH's take on 17th's round 

http://www.iscah.com/no-skill-select-round-17th-january/


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

sam99a said:


> ISCAH's take on 17th's round
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/no-skill-select-round-17th-january/


Like they said there are couple of Wednesdays left in this month. But for sure I don't think tonight there will be any round! 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

shalinjames said:


> sam99a said:
> 
> 
> > ISCAH's take on 17th's round
> ...


It has happened before. November 1st round.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

I hope they will update us with new round date . Tomorrow my English exam results will be declared .if I scored well I will jump to 75 points


----------



## sidharthpathania123 (Jan 17, 2018)

Engineer Australia asked me explanation on following
as per them case officer narrated that I have identified a high percentage of similarity between all submitted career episodes and other sources, including the episodes submitted by other applicants
he asked i would like to know what sources you used in order to compose your episodes.
Please help what should I reply to them. I have to reply within 15 days


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Well, After what happened yesterday, I was very hopeful they will at least invite 70 pointers in nov,Now I have decided to file new ACS again tomorrow for extra 5 points that I can get from Experience. Better to stay at 75 points. Hoping ACS results come at least by end of Feb. Lets all hope for the best in next rounds.


----------



## Nhn1987 (Feb 7, 2017)

sidharthpathania123 said:


> Engineer Australia asked me explanation on following
> as per them case officer narrated that I have identified a high percentage of similarity between all submitted career episodes and other sources, including the episodes submitted by other applicants
> he asked i would like to know what sources you used in order to compose your episodes.
> Please help what should I reply to them. I have to reply within 15 days


Was it an email or a call?


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

sidharthpathania123 said:


> Engineer Australia asked me explanation on following
> as per them case officer narrated that I have identified a high percentage of similarity between all submitted career episodes and other sources, including the episodes submitted by other applicants
> he asked i would like to know what sources you used in order to compose your episodes.
> Please help what should I reply to them. I have to reply within 15 days


You can ask around in the EA similarity thread. A lot of people can guide you there 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## codesector (Dec 21, 2015)

Posted on SkillSelect website 17/01/2018 at 15:10:

Due to systems updating to accommodate new occupation lists that came into effect 17 January 2018 there will be a minor delay of one-two business days for current the Invitation round to occur (that was due to occur on 17 January 2018).


----------



## Jitesh_06_Sachdeva (Jan 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Jitesh_06_Sachdeva said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...





swaranjali said:


> Jitesh_06_Sachdeva said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...




Many Thanks for your valuable advice.
WRT others comments: I lodged 190 EOI on 9th December, got pre invitation on 18th Dec, submitted 190 application on 20th Dec and finally got approval on 16th January.


----------



## rajjishraj (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks. Could you please share the link?


----------



## rajjishraj (Jul 12, 2016)

codesector said:


> Posted on SkillSelect website 17/01/2018 at 15:10:
> 
> Due to systems updating to accommodate new occupation lists that came into effect 17 January 2018 there will be a minor delay of one-two business days for current the Invitation round to occur (that was due to occur on 17 January 2018).


Thanks. Could you please share the link?


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Share the link

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nhn1987 (Feb 7, 2017)

abin said:


> Share the link
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


You just have to login to skill select


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

codesector said:


> Posted on SkillSelect website 17/01/2018 at 15:10:
> 
> Due to systems updating to accommodate new occupation lists that came into effect 17 January 2018 there will be a minor delay of one-two business days for current the Invitation round to occur (that was due to occur on 17 January 2018).


At least there is some explaination. 
I almost started to think they only give 80 or 100 invitations this round, and all goes to ghosts.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

rajjishraj said:


> Thanks. Could you please share the link?




Just login to your skill select login , you will get this message .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Just login to your skill select login , you will get this message .
> 
> View attachment 84874
> 
> ...


But how will we know if it is tonight or tomorrow or after tomorrow?
If anyone has date please post here. I'm lost in skill select website.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> But how will we know if it is tonight or tomorrow or after tomorrow?
> If anyone has date please post here. I'm lost in skill select website.


You can safely presume that they would not give any advance notice on what time the round will be held

Once the internal processes are updated, they will invite the selected applicants

So just wait for the members to post that they have got an invite

Moreover, it’s not a boxing match round that you have to watch it live to enjoy it

Cheers


----------



## Nhn1987 (Feb 7, 2017)

Just came to know about immitracker! Wondering how many people like me will me there who are unaware of it. Anyway, great platform!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nhn1987 said:


> Just came to know about immitracker! Wondering how many people like me will me there who are unaware of it. Anyway, great platform!


I am surprised that you have not noticed it earlier

It’s quite popular amongst the members in the forum and referred to quite frequently in the posts across most threads

Cheers


----------



## Nhn1987 (Feb 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Nhn1987 said:
> 
> 
> > Just came to know about immitracker! Wondering how many people like me will me there who are unaware of it. Anyway, great platform!
> ...


Cus i started the process precisely last Sunday  was battling to clear pte cus of busy work life and a one year old around...since past one year between which i almost gave up the plan to go through the process! Anyway an back on track


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Just post anyone if they come to know about the next invitation date....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

*PR Eligibilty*

My point details are as mentioned below:

Age: 30 ( 29)
Work ex: 5 ( Total ex: 7+ years, but working in Software and studied BE in Electronics and Communication)
Education : 15

My Pte score :
L:78
R:75
S:74
W:81
Overall Score : 79

Please let me know based on your experiences what are my chances of getting the PR ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## AbhijeetAn (Jan 31, 2017)

dragonqn said:


> My point details are as mentioned below:
> 
> Age: 30 ( 29)
> Work ex: 5 ( Total ex: 7+ years, but working in Software and studied BE in Electronics and Communication)
> ...


With 60 points, 189 will be very tough. Try to score more(79+ in each section) in PTE. I was stuck at 60 points for one year. It took me 4 attemps to score 79+ in each section in PTE.


75 points 189, 80 points 190(NSW) 

Age: 30 
Work Ex.: 10 
PTE: 20 (L:90, W:90, S:88, R:90)
Edu: 15 
Skill: Software Engineer(261313) 
Updted DOE: 13th Jan, 2018


----------



## rajjishraj (Jul 12, 2016)

As per Iscah, Accountants won't be invited for rest of the year.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

This is not confirmed and they are only speculating. 


rajjishraj said:


> As per Iscah, Accountants won't be invited for rest of the year.


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

Any guess about new occupations?
Or removing occupations?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Seems like there is a chance for 60 and 65 points non pros. 
DIBP has no intention to invite full ceilings of Pro- rata. If the rumours regarding Accountant to no to be invited for the rest of the rounds is true, it is an act to invite all the occupations equally. It can be beneficial to non pro rata occupations and maximum EOIs submitted under non pro rata categories are on 60 and 65 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> Seems like there is a chance for 60 and 65 points non pros.
> DIBP has no intention to invite full ceilings of Pro- rata. If the rumours regarding Accountant to no to be invited for the rest of the rounds is true, it is an act to invite all the occupations equally. It can be beneficial to non pro rata occupations and maximum EOIs submitted under non pro rata categories are on 60 and 65 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Few non pro rata 70s also there...perhaps numbers might have increased..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

abin said:


> Few non pro rata 70s also there...perhaps numbers might have increased..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




But I am sure there wouldn't be much 70 and 75s non pros on the pool as compared to 60 and 65 points . While you look at the no. of invitations sent on last 6 month, more than 90% of invitations were sent to just 6,7 pro rata occupations. They were fully dominating non pro rata. However, Australian job and it's migration plan can't fully favour pro rata occupations. It would be great act from DIBP if they are thinking to care non pro rata to balance the migration plan.

But at the end it's just an assumption from the 60 points candidate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> But I am sure there wouldn't be much 70 and 75s non pros on the pool as compared to 60 and 65 points . While you look at the no. of invitations sent on last 6 month, more than 90% of invitations were sent to just 6,7 pro rata occupations. They were fully dominating non pro rata. However, Australian job and it's migration plan can't fully favour pro rata occupations. It would be great act from DIBP if they are thinking to care non pro rata to balance the migration plan.
> 
> But at the end it's just an assumption from the 60 points candidate.
> 
> ...


I hope your assumptions turn to implementation by DIBP....from a 70 point non pro rsta☺

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Will there be a round tonight ? 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

shalinjames said:


> Will there be a round tonight ?
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


I just wish one among the forum members could be a DIBP high official..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## haiprazzad (Jan 15, 2018)

Hello Expats,

My spouse submitted EOI(65 points) on 15 Jan 18 as primary(2613 ANZSCO) and I can add 5 points to her's. Should I do RPL for doing ACS? as I did my Masters in Mechanical Engg? Currently working in Sydney as Application Developer. Got my Roles and responsibilities on company letter head. TA.


----------



## minimano (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi,

I received a rejection email from VIC today  I submitted all documents for the pre-invitation. The rejection email is very generic and does not mention anything in particular. The email also mentions about employability. I am not working currently. Will this be a reason for rejection? Also, is this way rejections usually happen - Received Pre invite and rejected after submitting the documents. Does anyone have any information for me please?

Skill set - System Analyst
PTE - 10 points

Thanks


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

abin said:


> I just wish one among the forum members could be a DIBP high official..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Rofl... 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepydv (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi,

is there a whatsapp group where we guys can join? I am ready to start one if there isnt any?

thanks,


----------



## swaranjali (Jun 24, 2017)

Jitesh_06_Sachdeva said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > Jitesh_06_Sachdeva said:
> ...


Thanks for the details. One last question: you got the invite from digital.services id or the skill select one? And does it reflect immediately on the application on skill select too??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abin said:


> I just wish one among the forum members could be a DIBP high official..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


One of the moderators is an EX DIBP manager

Cheers


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

newbienz said:


> One of the moderators is an EX DIBP manager
> 
> Cheers


Hmmmm...
Interesting...that's why I got a warning 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## immaculateaman (Sep 5, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> Will there be a round tonight ?
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk




No. It’s delay by a day or two, due to change in occupation list 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

minimano said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received a rejection email from VIC today  I submitted all documents for the pre-invitation. The rejection email is very generic and does not mention anything in particular. The email also mentions about employability. I am not working currently. Will this be a reason for rejection? Also, is this way rejections usually happen - Received Pre invite and rejected after submitting the documents. Does anyone have any information for me please?
> 
> ...


Maybe try other state?


----------



## immaculateaman (Sep 5, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Maybe try other state?




Hey, what was your occupation. Reasoning can be drawn based on that only. Also let us know that how did you apply to Victoria i.e thru skillselect first and then on their website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

Round tonight?
Any Invites?


----------



## immaculateaman (Sep 5, 2017)

jebinson said:


> Round tonight?
> Any Invites?




No round tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

jebinson said:


> Round tonight?
> Any Invites?


Most probably by Friday....hope so...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## immaculateaman (Sep 5, 2017)

abin said:


> Most probably by Friday....hope so...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




Amen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhijeetAn (Jan 31, 2017)

Got the invite.

Skill: 261313(Software Engineer)
Points: 75(189)
DOE: 13th Jan, 2018


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

AbhijeetAn said:


> Got the invite.
> 
> Skill: 261313(Software Engineer)
> Points: 75(189)
> DOE: 13th Jan, 2018


State?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

AbhijeetAn said:


> Got the invite.
> 
> Skill: 261313(Software Engineer)
> Points: 75(189)
> DOE: 13th Jan, 2018


What....round is happening Now??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Is there any thread in this forum for people who want to go but they don't have any family relatives or friends to help with accommodation after arrival? Let's say if few guys from this forum go in similar date and they go alone initially without spouses and kids to look for job, can we rent and share room for our initial weeks after landing to Australia? It would be great money save if we could share rooms or accomodation as a group if we go to the same city.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

abin said:


> AbhijeetAn said:
> 
> 
> > Got the invite.
> ...


Yes...it has started now...pls check mail..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abin said:


> What....round is happening Now??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


YUP

As I predicted, they will simply send the invites, as soon as their internal processes are updated

Cheers


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

AbhijeetAn said:


> Got the invite.
> 
> Skill: 261313(Software Engineer)
> Points: 75(189)
> DOE: 13th Jan, 2018


Is round going on now?
Anyone else got invite?


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

newbienz said:


> YUP
> 
> As I predicted, they will simply send the invites
> 
> Cheers


What does that mean...seems like only for 75

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abin said:


> What does that mean...seems like only for 75
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Most of the members are not even online or looking at their email box

Wait for the news to spread

Cheers


----------



## mk201214 (Dec 3, 2017)

got the invite...75, 261312, 5th Jan 2018.


----------



## Nhn1987 (Feb 7, 2017)

Got invitation ..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Is there any thread in this forum for people who want to go but they don't have any family relatives or friends to help with accommodation after arrival? Let's say if few guys from this forum go in similar date and they go alone initially without spouses and kids to look for job, can we rent and share room for our initial weeks after landing to Australia? It would be great money save if we could share rooms or accomodation as a group if we go to the same city.


Not a bad idea

You can open a thread in Life in Australia section of the forum

Maybe it will create sufficient interest and become active

Cheers


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan (Nov 19, 2017)

Invited. 261313 75pts DOE 10-jan-2018


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

any 65 or 70 pointer got an invite?


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

mk201214 said:


> got the invite...75, 261312, 5th Jan 2018.


Congrats


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

iampuneet said:


> any 65 or 70 pointer got an invite?


Not till now....seems another 75point round

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

iampuneet said:


> any 65 or 70 pointer got an invite?


Still not...all are 75 pointers..


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

I want DIBP to surprise us with a 2000 invite round


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

Finally got invite. 75 points 261313. Doe 6 Jan.


----------



## abhi2018 (Dec 31, 2017)

A mate of mine just got invited. 2613 Software Engineering. 75 points. DOE: 16th Jan


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

That will be great indeed!



iampuneet said:


> I want DIBP to surprise us with a 2000 invite round


----------



## Jitesh_06_Sachdeva (Jan 16, 2018)

swaranjali said:


> Jitesh_06_Sachdeva said:
> 
> 
> > newbienz said:
> ...





It was from digital.services and yes it got reflected on skill select website too..


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

Whoever received invites today, please update in immitracker as well, which will be easy for others.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Wish they’d start inviting with the lowest score first 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Smarffy said:


> Wish they’d start inviting with the lowest score first
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems it's only for higher pointers and also it might be done by now...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

abin said:


> Seems it's only for higher pointers and also it might be done by now...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Yea. 75 pointers. Congratulations to them!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Omg , even Nov doe 70 Pts Didn't get invited ?? Hard to believe. Why is it always 75. I am so going to update my points to 75. It's getting harder these days. ??


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Smarffy said:


> Yea. 75 pointers. Congratulations to them!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn DIBP....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Omg , even Nov doe 70 Pts Didn't get invited ?? Hard to believe. Why is it always 75. I am so going to update my points to 75. It's getting harder these days. ??


NAATI ..here you come

Cheers


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

Is that it? 

Another round of 75, it seems.


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

That's it?


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

Looks like only 75 pointers of 2613 occupation got the invites.


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Omg , even Nov doe 70 Pts Didn't get invited ?? Hard to believe. Why is it always 75. I am so going to update my points to 75. It's getting harder these days. ??


 wats gonna happens to the 65ers.......I just cant Imangine...

Can afford NAATI. ! Too young to get married.....



Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Any civil engineer got invited today?


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for January 2018 &gt;&gt;*

Any 70 pointer got invite ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

It will come in trickles all night as the news spread and applicants start checking the Skillselect accounts and emails and calling up their agents

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> purnamani1 said:
> 
> 
> > Omg , even Nov doe 70 Pts Didn't get invited ?? Hard to believe. Why is it always 75. I am so going to update my points to 75. It's getting harder these days. ??
> ...


 nope actually I have another 5 points for experience and I am submitting new ACS to get it. I can't take naati, I am located in India.


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Omg , even Nov doe 70 Pts Didn't get invited ?? Hard to believe. Why is it always 75. I am so going to update my points to 75. It's getting harder these days. ??


I think this situation is created because of us, people don't wanna wait that's why they have been giving PTE again and again hence we have so many 75 pointers. If DIBP continue to move at the same pace, no wonder 65 pointers will have to wait another year or so.


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

Any invites for non pro rata occupations?


----------



## samo1390 (Oct 13, 2017)

something odd just occured. I've received invitation for 489FS at 80 points for... Mechanical Engineer. 233512 Pro Rata. 

I thought Pro rata invites only issued after there arent any invites left for the said occupation?


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

I can't log in SkillSelect
auth.dis.gov.au
An error occurred
An error occurred. Contact your administrator for more information.
Error details


----------



## Hopeisalive (Oct 17, 2016)

samo1390 said:


> something odd just occured. I've received invitation for 489FS at 80 points for... Mechanical Engineer. 233512 Pro Rata.
> 
> I thought Pro rata invites only issued after there arent any invites left for the said occupation?


What time did you get invite?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

If it is another 300 round with zero Accountants and 66 Auditors, then the only real 70 point invitations will be for September DOE ICT Business Analysts and then double invites from other occupations that were initially invited on 18th October and 9th of November rounds i.e those that did not lodge a visa within the 60 days.

So 300 without Accountants really means 75 pointers only except for ICT BA

Regards

Tony


----------



## samo1390 (Oct 13, 2017)

Hopeisalive said:


> What time did you get invite?


17 minutes past aussie midnight


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

At this pace I dont think I will get an invite before July 18


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

samo1390 said:


> something odd just occured. I've received invitation for 489FS at 80 points for... Mechanical Engineer. 233512 Pro Rata.
> 
> I thought Pro rata invites only issued after there arent any invites left for the said occupation?


you could be one of only 5 invites for the 489 this round - 300 limit for 189 means that not all the quota for your occupation is used during the 189 process so that means that 489 is possible with such low overall numbers - on 3rd November it got down to 80 points with DOE 10th November - that was probably a pro rata occupation also - presume you put yours on the system at 70 + 10 soon after that ?

Regards


Tony


----------



## kunalbatra46 (Jul 30, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> If it is another 300 round with zero Accountants and 66 Auditors, then the only real 70 point invitations will be for September DOE ICT Business Analysts and then double invites from other occupations that were initially invited on 18th October and 9th of November rounds i.e those that did not lodge a visa within the 60 days.
> 
> So 300 without Accountants really means 75 pointers only except for ICT BA
> 
> ...


Hi tony,

Whats your take on accountants at this stage? What you think will happen to accountants next FY? Will it still be higher points like 80 or 85 or any chance of comming down?

Will appreciate your reply.

Thanks.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> If it is another 300 round with zero Accountants and 66 Auditors, then the only real 70 point invitations will be for September DOE ICT Business Analysts and then double invites from other occupations that were initially invited on 18th October and 9th of November rounds i.e those that did not lodge a visa within the 60 days.
> 
> So 300 without Accountants really means 75 pointers only except for ICT BA
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

Do you honestly believe that are 70 2613 pointers will be invited.At least withn next 2/3 rounds?
Atleast one 70 invitation 
can't believe if DIBP purposely doing this.Inviting only 75 ers and skipping 70 ers 
Thanks.


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello all, first post here. I submitted an EOI on Jan 15th, 233111 Chemical Engineer with 65 pts. 

Looks like I'd better learn to get myself comfortable as this will take a while 

In the mean time, watching this thread and cheering on the rest of you who have been waiting a long time already.


----------



## hydaspirant (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi All,

Any round happened today? Till what points are considered?


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

New occupation list
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/work/2018-changes-of-eligible-skilled-occupations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> > If it is another 300 round with zero Accountants and 66 Auditors, then the only real 70 point invitations will be for September DOE ICT Business Analysts and then double invites from other occupations that were initially invited on 18th October and 9th of November rounds i.e those that did not lodge a visa within the 60 days.
> ...


. 
Even I have same question I am with 70pts-261313 code- DOE 31-10-2017 waiting for invite. Can we expect invitation in next 3 to 4 rounds?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

davey6693 said:


> Hello all, first post here. I submitted an EOI on Jan 15th, 233111 Chemical Engineer with 65 pts.
> 
> Looks like I'd better learn to get myself comfortable as this will take a while
> 
> In the mean time, watching this thread and cheering on the rest of you who have been waiting a long time already.


Hey Man,Are you seriously trying to Aus from Canada.
Apparently now Your country is only option for me man.


----------



## samo1390 (Oct 13, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> you could be one of only 5 invites for the 489 this round - 300 limit for 189 means that not all the quota for your occupation is used during the 189 process so that means that 489 is possible with such low overall numbers - on 3rd November it got down to 80 points with DOE 10th November - that was probably a pro rata occupation also - presume you put yours on the system at 70 + 10 soon after that ?
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


EOI lodged on 14 November. I'm waiting for 189 70 points too, but shouldnt they give priority to 189 at lower points before invite 489 ?


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

pawan.chitta said:


> .
> Even I have same question I am with 70pts-261312 code- DOE 31-10-2017 waiting for invite. Can we expect invitation in next 3 to 4 rounds?


Same here, I'm 70 pointers with DOE 31-10-2017.
Wondering when will I get 189 invitation?


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hey Man,Are you seriously trying to Aus from Canada.
> Apparently now Your country is only option for me man.


If I leave I will tell the Govt to hold my spot for you 

Looks like it may be a while unfortunately.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

The wait continues..!!!

Code: 233411 (Electronics Engineer)
DOE: 8 December 2017
Points: 70 points (189), 75 points (190 NSW)


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

davey6693 said:


> If I leave I will tell the Govt to hold my spot for you
> 
> Looks like it may be a while unfortunately.



Ha ha..Lol..
that would be great 
All the best for your rest of the process then ..  :canada:


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

The next episode of this show in February. Hasta la vista folks


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

Will there be a round on 31st Jan?


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> The wait continues..!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You should have received NSW invite, what’s missing ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

jebinson said:


> Will there be a round on 31st Jan?


Who cares....it's only for 75

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

jebinson said:


> Will there be a round on 31st Jan?




Yes, as far as predictions go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

I believe all 75 pointers for 2613* in db are done. As you see the invite for 16 jan DOE too...


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Yes, as far as predictions go
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3 rounds in one month? I don't think so.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Yes, as far as predictions go
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not as far as I can see

They have made it clear that’s its 2 rounds per month and not every fortnight as it was in last year

Cheers


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> 3 rounds in one month? I don't think so.




Round goes like fortnight once ! So looks like still possible... this was predicted before .. not sure only DIBP knows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

kunalbatra46 said:


> Hi tony,
> 
> Whats your take on accountants at this stage? What you think will happen to accountants next FY? Will it still be higher points like 80 or 85 or any chance of comming down?
> 
> ...


I think maybe no more accountants invited for rest of the year would be worst case scenario - for nest year there would be big backlog of 80 and above and an 8 month backlog of 75 pointers - so it does not look too good - safe to say 75 will be minimum requirement for next year

Regards


Tony


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Not as far as I can see
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ho ok ! Not aware of , thank you  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prem0625 (Mar 15, 2016)

sethu.it2000 said:


> Whoever received invites today, please update in immitracker as well, which will be easy for others.


Its better to start a new thread to create a awareness and request everyone to create their profile in Immitracker and promptly update it accordingly with invitation dates.


----------



## IshInMdu (Dec 14, 2017)

Finally, Invited !

Points - 75
DOE - 12 Jan 2017
Anezco - 261313 - Software Engineer


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

someone with 70 points has been invited today, i can see it on immitracker.

ANZSCO code 261112 EOI 5th sep 17


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Do you honestly believe that are 70 2613 pointers will be invited.At least withn next 2/3 rounds?
> Atleast one 70 invitation
> ...


Hi

Not if it remains at 300 without Accountants, which would be equivalent to a 539 round with Accountants. so the 300 round only leaves about 60 invites for the 70 pointers. Most would go to ICT BA - it is possible a handful could get to the 70 pointers but it would move maybe 1 day to 31st October from 30th October.

DIBP only look at total numbers - only requiring 300 total 189 invites happens to have the effect of pushing the pass-mark up for all occupations to 75 and 70 for ICT BA. It also has the unintended effect of the odd Pro rata getting invited for the 489 family 

Regards

Tony


----------



## Goodluck1512 (Jan 5, 2018)

[QUOTEI think maybe no more accountants invited for rest of the year would be worst case scenario - for nest year there would be big backlog of 80 and above and an 8 month backlog of 75 pointers - so it does not look too good - safe to say 75 will be minimum requirement for next year

Regards


Tony[/QUOTE]

What about external auditor tony? Last round with 66 invites it moved 18 days for 75 points. I have Doe of 14 december with 75 points. Is there a tiny hope to get invited with remaining ceiling of 535?

Thank you


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

pawan.chitta said:


> .
> Even I have same question I am with 70pts-261313 code- DOE 31-10-2017 waiting for invite. Can we expect invitation in next 3 to 4 rounds?


If it stays at 300 per round then you have some chance as you are pretty near the top of the 70 point queue.

The spare 70 point invites after ICT BA are being taken up by double invites. 

The next Invitation round may be a 3 week gap and will have double invites at 70 points for most occupations - some left from the 18th October invite, and those that did not apply from the 9th and 22nd of November. So very unlikely that the 300 will break through the 30th October barrier for 70 pointers.

The 2nd round in February will only have 70 point double invites from a few ICT BA - so from the second round of February there may be a slow movement to that 30th October barrier - so there is some hope for you towards the 3rd or 4th round from now - any slight increase in the 300 number and you will get invited much sooner.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

samo1390 said:


> EOI lodged on 14 November. I'm waiting for 189 70 points too, but shouldnt they give priority to 189 at lower points before invite 489 ?


The system is set up to invite 489 pro ratas for if there is any of the individual Occupation pro rata number is not invited for the 189 visa. When the limits were above 700 per round, the individual Pro rata limit was reached before the overall limit was reached.

When they set up the program, I am sure they did not envisage using such low overall limits

Regards


Tony


----------



## Noime P (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi Tony,

How about me, i have doe:25/10/17 75points accountant. I will be turning 33 this 16 July 2018. My visa will expire on the 18 Feb. what can you recommend?



Goodluck1512 said:


> [QUOTEI think maybe no more accountants invited for rest of the year would be worst case scenario - for nest year there would be big backlog of 80 and above and an 8 month backlog of 75 pointers - so it does not look too good - safe to say 75 will be minimum requirement for next year
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


What about external auditor tony? Last round with 66 invites it moved 18 days for 75 points. I have Doe of 14 december with 75 points. Is there a tiny hope to get invited with remaining ceiling of 535?

Thank you[/QUOTE]


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Goodluck1512 said:


> [QUOTEI think maybe no more accountants invited for rest of the year would be worst case scenario - for nest year there would be big backlog of 80 and above and an 8 month backlog of 75 pointers - so it does not look too good - safe to say 75 will be minimum requirement for next year
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


What about external auditor tony? Last round with 66 invites it moved 18 days for 75 points. I have Doe of 14 december with 75 points. Is there a tiny hope to get invited with remaining ceiling of 535?

Thank you[/QUOTE]

I think the DOE of Auditors may start to go backwards or slow down considerably as 80 and above Accountants switch their EOIs to Auditor over the coming 3 weeks.

Those that switch their Accounting EOIs on 75 points to Auditors will form a big resistance to the Auditor 75 point invitation DOE from getting past the 18th October 2017

Regards

Tony


----------



## Noime P (Nov 4, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> samo1390 said:
> 
> 
> > EOI lodged on 14 November. I'm waiting for 189 70 points too, but shouldnt they give priority to 189 at lower points before invite 489 ?
> ...




Hi Tony, How about me, i have doe:25/10/17 75points accountant. I will be turning 33 this 16 July 2018. My visa will expire on the 18 Feb. what can you recommend?


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> pawan.chitta said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Thanks Tony for detailed analysis of current invite system. Hope to see more than 300 invites in coming rounds.


----------



## ganesh.nagendra (Jun 14, 2015)

Friends,

I submitted my EOI with 65 points and my occupation code is 261313. I tried to claim my partner points for the occupation code 261211, but no success. I cross verified the occupation list and both are in MLTSSL. Language and age requirements has been met too but still SkillSelect doesn't allocate partner points. Any guess what i might be doing wrong in this case.

Kind regards and many thanks,
Ganesh


----------



## Goodluck1512 (Jan 5, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> What about external auditor tony? Last round with 66 invites it moved 18 days for 75 points. I have Doe of 14 december with 75 points. Is there a tiny hope to get invited with remaining ceiling of 535?
> 
> Thank you


I think the DOE of Auditors may start to go backwards or slow down considerably as 80 and above Accountants switch their EOIs to Auditor over the coming 3 weeks.

Those that switch their Accounting EOIs on 75 points to Auditors will form a big resistance to the Auditor 75 point invitation DOE from getting past the 18th October 2017

Regards

Tony[/QUOTE]

Thank you for your reply tony. But due to naati being out of the way for a while and experience points cannot be claimed for both accounting and auditors, its not easy to switch. As you know 80 points general accountants are invited until 9 december, and auditors until 15 jan. If they can switch they would have done it by now and got invited. I am just guessing. Please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

Finally Invited !!!!! eace:

Thanks to everyone for support and guidance........


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

avma said:


> Finally Invited !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats ?


----------



## walohcirej (Aug 1, 2017)

avma said:


> Finally Invited !!!!! eace:
> 
> Thanks to everyone for support and guidance........


Congrats! Thought you would have got it for 3rd Jan 2018 round with 75 points.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Hey guys I want to ask something suppose if I am having a 457 visa will I be able to recieve 189 visa ?


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## walohcirej (Aug 1, 2017)

IshInMdu said:


> Finally, Invited !
> 
> Points - 75
> DOE - 12 Jan 2017
> Anezco - 261313 - Software Engineer


Congrats!


----------



## walohcirej (Aug 1, 2017)

aswin4PR said:


> I believe all 75 pointers for 2613* in db are done. As you see the invite for 16 jan DOE too...


I waited from May 2017 with 65 points until Dec 2017, when I decided to gave PTE and got 20 points. Maybe you can consider that because 65 is a really long way now.


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> avma said:
> 
> 
> > Finally Invited !!!!!
> ...


Don't know from where the question mark came.  I had added a logo. Sorry about it


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

What's going on with the last few rounds almost no invites have been issued? Has DIBP issued a statement? Will there be a large increase in invites soon to make up for this?


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

jericholaw said:


> I waited from May 2017 with 65 points until Dec 2017, when I decided to gave PTE and got 20 points. Maybe you can consider that because 65 is a really long way now.


Yah man... I am trying it.. but some how getting stuck around 77.. Have the exam scheduled again on 21st... Need to try hard... Hoping for the best....


----------



## walohcirej (Aug 1, 2017)

aswin4PR said:


> Yah man... I am trying it.. but some how getting stuck around 77.. Have the exam scheduled again on 21st... Need to try hard... Hoping for the best....


You can do it! Your score are close!


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

jericholaw said:


> Congrats! Thought you would have got it for 3rd Jan 2018 round with 75 points.


Actually, my EOI got updated to 75 points on 11/01/2018, so got invited today instead of 03/01/2018.....


----------



## walohcirej (Aug 1, 2017)

avma said:


> Actually, my EOI got updated to 75 points on 11/01/2018, so got invited today instead of 03/01/2018.....




I see. Prepare your documents and get your direct grant soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haiprazzad (Jan 15, 2018)

abin said:


> Hey guys I want to ask something suppose if I am having a 457 visa will I be able to recieve 189 visa ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yes, that shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

haiprazzad said:


> Yes, that shouldnt be a problem.


Thanks...in that case which visa will be applicable 457 or 189...??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

ganesh.nagendra said:


> Friends,
> 
> I submitted my EOI with 65 points and my occupation code is 261313. I tried to claim my partner points for the occupation code 261211, but no success. I cross verified the occupation list and both are in MLTSSL. Language and age requirements has been met too but still SkillSelect doesn't allocate partner points. Any guess what i might be doing wrong in this case.
> 
> ...




261211 data base Admin is not part of MLTSSL, it is part of STSOL List 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Any auditors invited at 75??


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

Do I get reinvitation in skillselect if my 190 invitation expires first time? Or it is only for 189?
I didn't realize that my credit card had expired. Please reply.

Thanks!


----------



## melsyd0617 (Jun 10, 2015)

Got invited as well last night. I was 65pts since April 2017 but have not been invited so I gave PTE another go last 15 Jan. I got my PTE result 2 hours before the invite and voila, I got it!

Code: 263111
Points: 75
DOE: 17 Jan 2018

My friend is at 70pts since Nov 2017 under same code 263111 but hasn't been invited yet. She has an invite for NSW, pending invite for VIC and may take 6 weeks more. If she gets the VIC invite, she will not wait for 189. NSW is sort of a back-up if all things fails.


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

melsyd0617 said:


> Got invited as well last night. I was 65pts since April 2017 but have not been invited so I gave PTE another go last 15 Jan. I got my PTE result 2 hours before the invite and voila, I got it!
> 
> Code: 263111
> Points: 75
> ...


Seems the sytem udates are made just for you... You rock mate....


----------



## melsyd0617 (Jun 10, 2015)

aswin4PR said:


> Seems the sytem udates are made just for you... You rock mate....


That's what I thought as well. I was expecting for the result to came in the night of 16th so in time for 17th invite. I was frustrated that the result got delayed but I guess all the stars have aligned that night and moved the invitation to another day.

Keep the faith, Mate!


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Noime P said:


> Hi Tony, How about me, i have doe:25/10/17 75points accountant. I will be turning 33 this 16 July 2018. My visa will expire on the 18 Feb. what can you recommend?


Hi

You keep your Accountant EOI and hope that Accountants get invited again. If you can score 75 as Auditor, then get the Auditor skills assessment sorted ready to switch if the Auditor 75 with DOE 25/10/17 looks more likely to get invited

Regards


Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Goodluck1512 said:


> I think the DOE of Auditors may start to go backwards or slow down considerably as 80 and above Accountants switch their EOIs to Auditor over the coming 3 weeks.
> 
> Those that switch their Accounting EOIs on 75 points to Auditors will form a big resistance to the Auditor 75 point invitation DOE from getting past the 18th October 2017
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply tony. But due to naati being out of the way for a while and experience points cannot be claimed for both accounting and auditors, its not easy to switch. As you know 80 points general accountants are invited until 9 december, and auditors until 15 jan. If they can switch they would have done it by now and got invited. I am just guessing. Please correct me if i am wrong.[/QUOTE]


Yes, maybe not many scoring 80 and they would be on-shore applicants - some NAATI results still coming through this month. So maybe not so many 80 pointers will be able to switch. So the big thing would be the 75 pointers switching that will make progress through the 18th October very slow 

Regards

Tony


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

*Enquiry*

Hi All,

I have applied for both 189 (70 points) and 190 NSW (75 points) under the same EOI. Is that a problem? Is there any advantage on applying them under separate EOIs?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> You should have received NSW invite, what’s missing ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I submitted NSW DOE on 8/01/2018 as 80 and didn't get pre-invite yet. They didn't start inviting after holidays I guess?


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> You should have received NSW invite, what’s missing ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey,

Why do you think so? Did anyone get invite for Electronics Engineer with 75 points for 189?

Thanks in advance


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

I got invite with 75 DOE 16/01/2018 for 261313. 

However, my 15 points for experience is 1 month short but I worked for the same company even after ACS assessment result and I have pay slip and tax returns ready. 

However, I have also applied for NSW as 80 and they have clearly mentioned as acceptable with proof. Therefore, if I get NSW before 2 months, will go for NSW which is more ethical thing to do than take risk with 189. 

Also I am on student visa which is valid till July. When I apply for 189/190 visa after two months, will I be on bridging or student visa only? 

Many thanks everyone. Good luck with rest. Will update in immitracker as well.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> Hey,
> 
> Why do you think so? Did anyone get invite for Electronics Engineer with 75 points for 189?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi

All the 189 EOI 75 pointers would have been invited in all occupations except for Accountant and only some of them for Auditor. 

We know this as it was predictable for a 300 round without Accountants (i.e. will be very similar to 3rd January results with maybe 19 fewer 70 point ICT BA invites). Immitracker shows an invite to a 5th September 70 point EOI.

If it stays at 300 per round with no invites for Accountants, for those on 70 points, they need to keep an eye on how quickly the 70 point ICT BA DOE approaches 30th October 2017 - when it gets there, all the other occupations (except Accountants and auditors) will then be competing for the 60 or so 70 point invites.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

tashilay said:


> I got invite with 75 DOE 16/01/2018 for 261313.
> 
> However, my 15 points for experience is 1 month short but I worked for the same company even after ACS assessment result and I have pay slip and tax returns ready.
> 
> ...


Hi

There should be no risk going for 189 at 70 points if you have the required 8 years at time of the 189 invitation. If your recent experience is not acceptable, that is an Immigration decision and it will be unacceptable for the 190 as well as the 189 - 

Regards


Tony


----------



## Imnikita (Aug 19, 2017)

Hiiii,
Anyone invited at 70 points...


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> There should be no risk going for 189 at 70 points if you have the required 8 years at time of the 189 invitation. If your recent experience is not acceptable, that is an Immigration decision and it will be unacceptable for the 190 as well as the 189 -
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,
Thank you for that confirmation. Yes it is same position. I worked in same post same company from 2006 to 2016. 

I shall go with preparing documents then. Thank you once again.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Imnikita said:


> Hiiii,
> Anyone invited at 70 points...


Already seen 70 invited for ghost in immitracker, so the chance of 70 pointers get invited is highly likely. However, due to the very limited number of invitation, there might not be much progress for 70.

Read through ISAC's news, they are quite pessimistic about the future of Accountants. Possibly they won't be invited for the rest of the financial year.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Why is there no progress for Electronics Engineers...!! Does anyone have an idea? Will there be few invites for this category in the next round or later?

Thanks
:fencing:


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

congrats folks, please update immitracker


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> Why is there no progress for Electronics Engineers...!! Does anyone have an idea? Will there be few invites for this category in the next round or later?
> 
> Thanks
> :fencing:


They should have had all their 75 point and above 189 EOTs invited - will be hard to find anyone posting news of a 75 point invite as we may be talking about 4 or less invited for that occupation world-wide

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Hi Tony,
> Thank you for that confirmation. Yes it is same position. I worked in same post same company from 2006 to 2016.
> 
> I shall go with preparing documents then. Thank you once again.


I meant 189 for 75 points 

Tony


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi Tony. Is there Any hope for Auditor DOE 26/10/2017 at 75 points.

How far you think the queue have moved last night for auditors at 75. Last time it was at 13/09/2017.

Thanks for your help as always.


----------



## samo1390 (Oct 13, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> I meant 189 for 75 points
> 
> Tony


Tony, is it true that starting this year, once you accepted your application, you no longer have 40 day period to submit your documents? All need to submit in one go once you pay and lodge you application?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

MirandaLi said:


> Already seen 70 invited for ghost in immitracker, so the chance of 70 pointers get invited is highly likely. However, due to the very limited number of invitation, there might not be much progress for 70.
> 
> Read through ISAC's news, they are quite pessimistic about the future of Accountants. Possibly they won't be invited for the rest of the financial year.


That invite at 70 points is likely to be for Genuine EOI with DOE 5th September 2017 as it is for ICT BA.

All other 70 occupations (excluding Accountants and Auditors) are queued up from 30th October 2017. So to get one of them invited, we need the 5th August DOE for ICT BA to reach 30th October 2017 and/or the double invites for pre-30th October EOIs to be exhausted.

Regards


Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

samo1390 said:


> Tony, is it true that starting this year, once you accepted your application, you no longer have 40 day period to submit your documents? All need to submit in one go once you pay and lodge you application?


News to me

All available documents should be uploaded asap - My understanding is that Immigration will send out a minimum of 1 request letter for the Skilled visas even if no documents were attached (but don't test this).

there was an announcement that the 457 area required documents to be uploaded within 48 hours of lodgement

Regards


Tony


----------



## samo1390 (Oct 13, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> News to me
> 
> All available documents should be uploaded asap - My understanding is that Immigration will send out a minimum of 1 request letter for the Skilled visas even if no documents were attached (but don't test this).
> 
> ...


So there still is the 40 day gap after payment to upload document? And all documents despite scanned colour, need certified true copy?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

sumitsagar said:


> Hi Tony. Is there Any hope for Auditor DOE 26/10/2017 at 75 points.
> 
> How far you think the queue have moved last night for auditors at 75. Last time it was at 13/09/2017.
> 
> Thanks for your help as always.


Were moving a month at a time, or half a month after the round where none were invited - so could get to mid October but I think there will be a slow down with switching of 80 point Accountants to Auditors and certainly a brick wall at 18th October when many more 75 point accountant EOIs are switched to Auditor

Regards

Tony


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

Hey Tony 

What are your views on 65 points non pro rata occupations? 

The last few rounds have seen pro rata occupations dominating the scene and some suggested that immigration will make the next few rounds more equally distributed across all occupations. What is your take on this? 

---------------
65points (non pro rata)
24 November 2017


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for replying Tony. Just another question. Does switching the Occupation from Accountant to Auditor keeps the same DOE. That's new to me. Thanks.


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi all, 
I received my invite yesterday. 261313/75pts/10-jan. I had my original EOI in April 2017 with 65 pts. Now updated to 75 and hence the invite. In December I also applied separate EOI for 190. Now since I got my invite what should I do to my 190 Eoi? Should I keep it as is or should I delete it? Please advise. 

It has been a long wait since April last year and now I'm relaxed. 

Thanks
Rajesh


----------



## Deepu.smg11 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi friends, 

I have been waiting since March for 263111. My doe is 8th March 2017 with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for NSW and vic

Any predictions when I will be getting my invite..
I know that it's hard time for all of us who are waiting since long time. But still hoping for the best.


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

rajeshkumargunalan said:


> Hi all,
> I received my invite yesterday. 261313/75pts/10-jan. I had my original EOI in April 2017 with 65 pts. Now updated to 75 and hence the invite. In December I also applied separate EOI for 190. Now since I got my invite what should I do to my 190 Eoi? Should I keep it as is or should I delete it? Please advise.
> 
> It has been a long wait since April last year and now I'm relaxed.
> ...




You better delete it mate. From 189, you can work anywhere. So why 190 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

Attention System Analysts and ICT business people!
The DOE for 70 pointers according to skillselect/ISCAH stood at August 30, 2017 for the January 3rd round. I have just checked immitracker and someone updated their application status and has been invited in the round yesterday. His/Her DOE is September 5th. Safe to assume that 70 pointers in this occupation have been invited this round up up until the 5th of September.


----------



## OldMoose (Jul 28, 2017)

When can we expect date for 70 pointers of non pro rata to move? for the last 5 or 6 rounds it has been stuck at 30/10/2017, not even a day of movement.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ganesh.nagendra said:


> Friends,
> 
> I submitted my EOI with 65 points and my occupation code is 261313. I tried to claim my partner points for the occupation code 261211, but no success. I cross verified the occupation list and both are in MLTSSL. Language and age requirements has been met too but still SkillSelect doesn't allocate partner points. Any guess what i might be doing wrong in this case.
> 
> ...


Write to Skillselect
Maybe a computer glitch
If you are eligible, they would correct it

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abin said:


> Hey guys I want to ask something suppose if I am having a 457 visa will I be able to recieve 189 visa ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yes

I followed the same route

Cheers


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

I don’t want to sound too negative and make everyone depressed. But it doesn’t look too good guys. These 300 odd invitations might be the only rounds we’ll get until end of June 2018. Since the DIBP has now basically shut down Accountants and due to the new points test being introduced they would probably want to invite as less applications as possible. It is demotivating and sad for any 65 pointers (even non-pro rata like me), better be prepared than sorry, I’d say. 

I would love to be proven wrong, but it doesn’t look bright.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abin said:


> Thanks...in that case which visa will be applicable 457 or 189...??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


The moment the 189 is issued, the 457 is cancelled
But you are not affected, as far as your working rights are concerned 

Cheers


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

newbienz said:


> The moment the 189 is issued, the 457 is cancelled
> But you are not affected, as far as your working rights are concerned
> 
> Cheers


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for both 189 (70 points) and 190 NSW (75 points) under the same EOI. Is that a problem? Is there any advantage on applying them under separate EOIs?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you get invited under 190, if the 189 is also under the same EOI, then you will not participate in the 189 rounds as your EOI will be frozen till such time that your 190 invite expires

If on separate EOIs, you continue to participate in the 189 rounds, and have a chance of getting 189 invite so you can use the 189 and let the 190 expire

Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

newbienz said:


> Write to Skillselect
> Maybe a computer glitch
> If you are eligible, they would correct it
> 
> Cheers




261211 Multimedia Specialist only available for Subclass 186/457 . That is the reason Skill select is not allowing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gvbrin said:


> 261211 Multimedia Specialist only available for Subclass 186/457 . That is the reason Skill select is not allowing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Issue closed

Cheers


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> They should have had all their 75 point and above 189 EOTs invited - will be hard to find anyone posting news of a 75 point invite as we may be talking about 4 or less invited for that occupation world-wide
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


That clears my doubt Tony.. Thanks a lot for that..


----------



## fitz78 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi all

I am non-pro rata - 65 points (EOI -15/10/2017).

Please (Tony, or anyone else) could you roughly give us an estimate how long will take for us to get an invite? (non pros with 65 points)? ...even if the rounds keep on 300?

I will lose points in November due to age. Do you believe by then I will get an invite?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

fitz78 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am non-pro rata - 65 points (EOI -15/10/2017).
> 
> ...


I am on the same boat. 

Iscah estimates that, assuming that the number of invitation increases to 700, the waiting time for 65 pointers for non pro rata occupations is beyond June 2018. 

Good luck to us all!


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

sumitsagar said:


> Thanks for replying Tony. Just another question. Does switching the Occupation from Accountant to Auditor keeps the same DOE. That's new to me. Thanks.


yes it does

Tony


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Newbienz, have you considered to become Mara agent in Australia? You are really good at this and with valuable knowledge about many cases.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Newbienz, have you considered to become Mara agent in Australia? You are really good at this and with valuable knowledge about many cases.


Thanks for the suggestion 

But no thanks

I would not be able to process 10 cases in a month with the level of checking that I think should be done
Nor would I be able to file the application of many applicants, as most would not be happy with the extensive documents that I would expect them to provide 

I am my biggest enemy

Cheers


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

fitz78 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am non-pro rata - 65 points (EOI -15/10/2017).
> 
> ...


Hi

IF we exclude Accountants, 300 clears all the 75 pointers (except just some of the Auditors) and all the 70 point ICT Business Analysts. So the 70 pointers are backlogged from 30th October 2017. The 65 point non-pros backlogged from 28th September 2017 and many pro rata 65 pointers are ahead of the 28th September non pro EOIs.

So with a new 300 always being selected ahead of the 70 point EOIs I reckon the 70 point backlog ahead of you could be about 2,000 and the 65 point backlog ahead of you would be about 1,000 65 pointers ahead of you.

So you would need the next 20 rounds to average about 600 or over 800 if Accountants get back to 239 per round

Regards

Tony


----------



## fitz78 (Dec 3, 2016)

Joachimlee said:


> I am on the same boat.
> 
> Iscah estimates that, assuming that the number of invitation increases to 700, the waiting time for 65 pointers for non pro rata occupations is beyond June 2018.
> 
> Good luck to us all!


Thanks mate! I'll keep my fingers crossed


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> IF we exclude Accountants, 300 clears all the 75 pointers (except just some of the Auditors) and all the 70 point ICT Business Analysts. So the 70 pointers are backlogged from 30th October 2017. The 65 point non-pros backlogged from 28th September 2017 and many pro rata 65 pointers are ahead of the 28th September non pro EOIs.
> 
> ...


What about the 70 pointers non pro rata...how long will it take get invited with such low invites being sent each round?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## fitz78 (Dec 3, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> IF we exclude Accountants, 300 clears all the 75 pointers (except just some of the Auditors) and all the 70 point ICT Business Analysts. So the 70 pointers are backlogged from 30th October 2017. The 65 point non-pros backlogged from 28th September 2017 and many pro rata 65 pointers are ahead of the 28th September non pro EOIs.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot!

Regards


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi all,
After ACS assessment if I join a new company, just updating it in the form 80 will suffice if I don’t wish to claim the new companies exp ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

y2j said:


> I don’t want to sound too negative and make everyone depressed. But it doesn’t look too good guys. These 300 odd invitations might be the only rounds we’ll get until end of June 2018. Since the DIBP has now basically shut down Accountants and due to the new points test being introduced they would probably want to invite as less applications as possible. It is demotivating and sad for any 65 pointers (even non-pro rata like me), better be prepared than sorry, I’d say.
> 
> I would love to be proven wrong, but it doesn’t look bright.


There is no official news on the new points test. So relax and wait mate


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Hi all,
> After ACS assessment if I join a new company, just updating it in the form 80 will suffice if I don’t wish to claim the new companies exp ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is enough if you do not want to claim that exp, Also make sure in EOI the "relevant exp" is marked as No. I have also moved to a different organization after ACS assessment, Now I wish to claim that exp also, So I am filing new ACS again.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Yes it is enough if you do not want to claim that exp, Also make sure in EOI the "relevant exp" is marked as No. I have also moved to a different organization after ACS assessment, Now I wish to claim that exp also, So I am filing new ACS again.


So if I don't want the experience to count, do I still need to get the letter from the new job? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

y2j said:


> I don’t want to sound too negative and make everyone depressed. But it doesn’t look too good guys. These 300 odd invitations might be the only rounds we’ll get until end of June 2018. Since the DIBP has now basically shut down Accountants and due to the new points test being introduced they would probably want to invite as less applications as possible. It is demotivating and sad for any 65 pointers (even non-pro rata like me), better be prepared than sorry, I’d say.
> 
> I would love to be proven wrong, but it doesn’t look bright.


Agreed!
I too think until they introduce the new point test, the number wouldn't go more than 300.
And possibly accountants won't get any invitation at all.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

According to Immitracker, still no 70 pointers for 233512 Mechanical Engineers being invited since November...


----------



## ranjana.r (Jan 17, 2018)

Did you get invite?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

USA has recently announced new RAISE act. It's totally similar to Australian point based migration system. 

I think Australia is planning to introduce the same one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

One noob question. 

Does the government decide in the middle of the year whether to change or keep the same the numbers in the permanent migration programme? I ask because a number of "predicted" timelines stop at the end of June this year. 

It would appear that each year runs from July 1st up to June 30th following year, but if someone could clarify that would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> USA has recently announced new RAISE act. It's totally similar to Australian point based migration system.
> 
> I think Australia is planning to introduce the same one.
> 
> ...


The primary logic behind RAISE is to reduce immigration to half and eliminate diversity lottery.

I dnt think Australia can afford that. There economy nedds migrants

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sinahbt (Nov 18, 2017)

I had received the pre invite of NSW on December 18th and now I received the actual invite for 190.

Civil engineer professional


----------



## baralbkt (Aug 9, 2013)

DO anyone have any idea about how long is the waiting time for 489 Fs for civil engineering draftsperson with 70 points .


thanks


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

sinahbt said:


> I had received the pre invite of NSW on December 18th and now I received the actual invite for 190.
> 
> Civil engineer professional




How many points sir?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swaranjali (Jun 24, 2017)

sinahbt said:


> I had received the pre invite of NSW on December 18th and now I received the actual invite for 190.
> 
> Civil engineer professional


What were your points and when had you submitted the application?


----------



## Gagan Deep (May 26, 2016)

sinahbt said:


> I had received the pre invite of NSW on December 18th and now I received the actual invite for 190.
> 
> Civil engineer professional




What is ur point???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinahbt (Nov 18, 2017)

Assessed in October

First applied only for 189 with 65 points. When I didn't receive invites made a new one for 190 on December 5th
Received pre invite of NSW on 18th and applied on December 19th.
Got the state nomination invite today.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kumarv2017 said:


> The primary logic behind RAISE is to reduce immigration to half and eliminate diversity lottery.
> 
> I dnt think Australia can afford that. There economy nedds migrants
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk




You're right. However, they way Australia is treating with immigrants since last yr from Citizenship rules to now with PR, nothing can be said at the moment. They are definitely trying to make it harder to minimise less flow of immigrants inside Australia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Many Congratulations Sinahbt!




sinahbt said:


> Assessed in October
> 
> First applied only for 189 with 65 points. When I didn't receive invites made a new one for 190 on December 5th
> Received pre invite of NSW on 18th and applied on December 19th.
> Got the state nomination invite today.


----------



## swaranjali (Jun 24, 2017)

sinahbt said:


> Assessed in October
> 
> First applied only for 189 with 65 points. When I didn't receive invites made a new one for 190 on December 5th
> Received pre invite of NSW on 18th and applied on December 19th.
> Got the state nomination invite today.


Thanks and congratulations!!


----------



## amit7 (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi Seniors, just wanted to confirm is there any hope for software engginers to get invited those who are below 75...
My Details:
189/190: 70/75
189: Waiting for invitation
190: pre-invitation received buy waiting for final aproval

Thanku in advance
l


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

amit7 said:


> Hi Seniors, just wanted to confirm is there any hope for software engginers to get invited those who are below 75...
> My Details:
> 189/190: 70/75
> 189: Waiting for invitation
> ...


You already have the 190, why bother?
BTW, how many years of exp you have when you apply for 190?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

davey6693 said:


> One noob question.
> 
> Does the government decide in the middle of the year whether to change or keep the same the numbers in the permanent migration programme? I ask because a number of "predicted" timelines stop at the end of June this year.
> 
> ...


Yes, at least they said they do adjust the numbers as time goes by to match industry needs.
Also they have already clarified that the occupation ceiling _is not_ a target. So even if they have invited only say 2000 out of 6000 doesn't mean they will invite the remaining 4000 because they could have internally stopped the counter at 2000.


----------



## amit7 (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks for reply brother..

My experience is 8 years..Its been 2 months I am waiting for NSW invitation, bur now seeing trend, I m loosing hopes for NSW also..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

davey6693 said:


> One noob question.
> 
> Does the government decide in the middle of the year whether to change or keep the same the numbers in the permanent migration programme? I ask because a number of "predicted" timelines stop at the end of June this year.
> 
> ...


The maximum number of people they would grant permanent residence is decided by the parliament each year

DIBP is just The implementing agency 

They are supposed to get as close to the figure as possible 

Cheers


----------



## amit7 (Jan 12, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> You already have the 190, why bother?
> BTW, how many years of exp you have when you apply for 190?


Thanks for reply brother..

My experience is 8 years..Its been 2 months I am waiting for NSW invitation, bur now seeing trend, I m loosing hopes for NSW also..


----------



## amit7 (Jan 12, 2018)

I have 70 points for 189 and I have applied on 22nd November...Any guess how long I need to wait


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

amit7 said:


> I have 70 points for 189 and I have applied on 22nd November...Any guess how long I need to wait


I am hoping you will get invited in the next round, They cant continue like this. Ceiling limit has to be reached and I am sure they can't just achieve it with 75s , Lets hope for the best.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> I am hoping you will get invited in the next round, They cant continue like this. Ceiling limit has to be reached and I am sure they can't just achieve it with 75s , Lets hope for the best.




Ceiling limit is not mandatory ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Ceiling limit is not mandatory !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes...it's the visa grant that matters as govt has specific allocations for the amount of visa to be granted each year....but not invitations

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## amit7 (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks for reply...Fingers crossed...All the best to all...


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Ceiling limit is not mandatory !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohh, I was assuming its for the number of invitations. Anyways lets all hope from next round they start inviting the 70 pts. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

abin said:


> What about the 70 pointers non pro rata...how long will it take get invited with such low invites being sent each round?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


300 hardly dips into the 70 pointers and only for ICT Business Analysts at the moment. When the ICT Business Analysts reach the DOE of 30th October 2017 then the other occupations , including all the non-pros, start to get invited but it will move slowly through November. The second round in May will possibly speed up considerably as the Auditors and ICT BA's will have reached their Ceilings and there could be an extra 144 invites for the other 70 pointers.

Regards

Tony


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

newbienz said:


> The moment the 189 is issued, the 457 is cancelled
> But you are not affected, as far as your working rights are concerned
> 
> Cheers


So does that mean that I don't have any more obligation towards my sponsor to work and stay for 2 years...can I move to any other workplace of my choice?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> 300 hardly dips into the 70 pointers and only for ICT Business Analysts at the moment. When the ICT Business Analysts reach the DOE of 30th October 2017 then the other occupations , including all the non-pros, start to get invited but it will move slowly through November. The second round in May will possibly speed up considerably as the Auditors and ICT BA's will have reached their Ceilings and there could be an extra 144 invites for the other 70 pointers.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


So for 189...70 pointers it's probably month of May to expect any invitations...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Noime P (Nov 4, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Noime P said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony, How about me, i have doe:25/10/17 75points accountant. I will be turning 33 this 16 July 2018. My visa will expire on the 18 Feb. what can you recommend?
> ...


Thanks for the reply, Tony
If i do auditor, which assessing budy should i apply to? Or can i just use my accounting assessment for auditor skill?


----------



## riaz2783 (Jan 2, 2017)

Has the round taken place?


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

riaz2783 said:


> Has the round taken place?


Yes, I received my email last night around 11pm.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

abin said:


> So for 189...70 pointers it's probably month of May to expect any invitations...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi

Maybe the odd one from 30th and 31st October but nothing serious until 2nd round of May - assuming it stays at 300 with no invites for Accountants and 66 invites for auditors

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Noime P said:


> Thanks for the reply, Tony
> If i do auditor, which assessing budy should i apply to? Or can i just use my accounting assessment for auditor skill?


You must have Auditor skills Assessment the day before you get invited as Auditor - you must apply to one of the other two Skills assessing bodies that did not handle your Accountant Assessment

Regards


Tony


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

abin said:


> Yes...it's the visa grant that matters as govt has specific allocations for the amount of visa to be granted each year....but not invitations
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




Can they fulfill the visa grant without touching the ceilings? I thought ceilings were calculated considering the visa grant count. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

hkglpr said:


> Can they fulfill the visa grant without touching the ceilings? I thought ceilings were calculated considering the visa grant count.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes....seems VISA is not based on occupation ceiling...Not sure

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

abin said:


> Yes....seems VISA is not based on occupation ceiling...Not sure
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




But there should be a relationship, right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hkglpr said:


> But there should be a relationship, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Australian parliament sets the overall PR limit which I think this year is 189,000

The department is responsible for implementing the same

They set targets for individual professions, within that number , but they have leeway to grant higher then those quotas, if they have a surplus available in another code
The 189,000 cannot be violated without approval,by the parliament 

Cheers


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

hkglpr said:


> But there should be a relationship, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely no relationship - If I told you that you must not eat more than 10 apples in a year, there is nothing there telling you that you must eat 10 apples in the year - you don't even have to eat one.

so the ceiling only affects those that would like to eat more than 10 apples a year - in that it stops them at 10. So the ceilings can only have a negative effect on invites, never a positive effect

Regards

Tony

also if you add all the ceilings up you would be approaching 200,000 places


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Absolutely no relationship - If I told you that you must not eat more than 10 apples in a year, there is nothing there telling you that you must eat 10 apples in the year - you don't even have to eat one.
> 
> so the ceiling only affects those that would like to eat more than 10 apples a year - in that it stops them at 10. So the ceilings can only have a negative effect on invites, never a positive effect
> 
> ...




Thank you for the clarification 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samo1390 (Oct 13, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> News to me
> 
> All available documents should be uploaded asap - My understanding is that Immigration will send out a minimum of 1 request letter for the Skilled visas even if no documents were attached (but don't test this).
> 
> ...



Can I ask, employer reference letter must include salary? If employer not willing to provide, can use offer letter/exit letter /increment letter?

And the one who sign it, can it be my manager instead of HR officer?

I've included pay slips and employment reference letter that didn't include salary (used for Engineer Australia).

What about income tax declaration documents? Bank statements?


----------



## vershajn (Sep 7, 2015)

Received the invite yesterday!!


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Hello Expats,
If my skill assessment expires before I get my visa grand, do I need to access again? Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Hello Expats,
> If my skill assessment expires before I get my visa grand, do I need to access again? Thanks in advance


No..
It has to be valid only till the date of the EOI

Medical and PCC are the only 2 document which need to be valid at the time of the grant

Cheers


----------



## immaculateaman (Sep 5, 2017)

samo1390 said:


> Can I ask, employer reference letter must include salary? If employer not willing to provide, can use offer letter/exit letter /increment letter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shakaybj (Nov 22, 2017)

vershajn said:


> Received the invite yesterday!!


Hey mate, can you please disclose your doe, code and points, better to update your immitracker, appreciate!


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

70 pointers still no invite? What is this? Invite round over???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> 70 pointers still no invite? What is this? Invite round over???


Yup

You blink and you miss type of round

Cheers


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> swatee25 said:
> 
> 
> > 70 pointers still no invite? What is this? Invite round over???
> ...


Pathetic....


----------



## Gaurzilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Regarding:
Change to South Australian High Point Sponsorship - 190 visa - Iscah

Does this mean that to get invited in 190, we should have 85 or more points for NSW and VIC?


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Gaurzilla said:


> Regarding:
> Change to South Australian High Point Sponsorship - 190 visa - Iscah
> 
> Does this mean that to get invited in 190, we should have 85 or more points for NSW and VIC?


Seems like that

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Gaurzilla said:


> Regarding:
> Change to South Australian High Point Sponsorship - 190 visa - Iscah
> 
> Does this mean that to get invited in 190, we should have 85 or more points for NSW and VIC?


I think it applies only to South Australia state as it says in the title. In the article they talk about jobs in South Australia state and the points are aplicable there. It doesn't mention anywhere other states like nsw or Victoria. 
Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

So 300 rounds continues.
Does anyone know if this is long term situation? well it's been 3 months already, so it seems "long term" already.
One of my cousin sister is thinking coming to Australia to study accountant and asking my opinion. Should I just tell her Aus has done taking skilled immigrants? It's quite cruel since she has prepared for this for 2 years already.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

IPA can do reassessment where both assessments stay valid. 







Welshtone said:


> Noime P said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply, Tony
> ...


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

Hello folks I got invited by NSW and DIBP for the 190. I think I’m fine with it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Mantisandeland said:


> Hello folks I got invited by NSW and DIBP for the 190. I think I’m fine with it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got it today.?


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Which occupation. Also does anyone know if NSW has sent 190 Invitations this year with 75 points and no experience in Accounting or External auditor occupations.


----------



## silent (Dec 28, 2017)

Guys,

Lets say the invitation round if on 1st Feb 2018 and I put my EOI on 31st Jan 2018.

What are the chances of getting invited the next day if I have 80 points? Code: 261313(Software Engineer)


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

Mad.cat said:


> You got it today.?




Yeah man, I previously didn’t submit my employment documents and they requested it. I promptly uploaded them with an apology and voila! 

What’s up with you Cat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello guys
Is there any new rules came for Tasmania state. That they had eliminate job offer now we can directly apply


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Mandip said:


> Hello guys
> Is there any new rules came for Tasmania state. That they had eliminate job offer now we can directly apply




Ahh. Is it? . Means we can directly apply without job offer, like nsw.?Could you please share the link please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Still. Same rules mate. 






KasunTharaka said:


> Mandip said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys
> ...


----------



## immaculateaman (Sep 5, 2017)

Mantisandeland said:


> Hello folks I got invited by NSW and DIBP for the 190. I think I’m fine with it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hey, congratulations. May I know your occupation and other relevant details to understand about my situation.

Regards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

silent said:


> Guys,
> 
> Lets say the invitation round if on 1st Feb 2018 and I put my EOI on 31st Jan 2018.
> 
> What are the chances of getting invited the next day if I have 80 points? Code: 261313(Software Engineer)


Members who updated the EOI just an hour prior to the 17th Jan Round were invited

I think 1 days prior you are safe with 80 points and assured of an invite 

Cheers


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

MirandaLi said:


> So 300 rounds continues.
> Does anyone know if this is long term situation? well it's been 3 months already, so it seems "long term" already.
> One of my cousin sister is thinking coming to Australia to study accountant and asking my opinion. Should I just tell her Aus has done taking skilled immigrants? It's quite cruel since she has prepared for this for 2 years already.


I would ask her to wait at least before the new points test is introduced in March this year. Its only another two months so it wouldn’t be much of a wait. However I don’t think Australia is done with migrants. Economically it makes sense. The amount of migrants will probably reduce in the long term. I’m talking another 5 years or so.

About the invitation rounds of 300, I have no idea. As per Iscah the DIBP target for the next 3 years in the skilled visa category (189 and 489 family) is 130,000. So it would make sense if they come close to 40k invites this year at least (including NZ 189’s). Logic would make you think they need to at least invite another 7000-8000 odd to come close to their targets, but currently there doesn’t seem to be much of that with the DIBP.


----------



## silent (Dec 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Members who updated the EOI just an hour prior to the 17th Jan Round were invited
> 
> I think 1 days prior you are safe with 80 points and assured of an invite
> 
> Cheers


Thanks.

I am still waiting for my ACS skills assessment before lodging an EOI.


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

immaculateaman said:


> Hey, congratulations. May I know your occupation and other relevant details to understand about my situation.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...




Civil Engineering Professional
65+5 points 
Age 25
E
PTE. 10
Edu. 15
Wk Exp 15
SS. 5

Cheers



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

y2j said:


> I would ask her to wait at least before the new points test is introduced in March this year. Its only another two months so it wouldn’t be much of a wait. However I don’t think Australia is done with migrants. Economically it makes sense. The amount of migrants will probably reduce in the long term. I’m talking another 5 years or so.
> 
> About the invitation rounds of 300, I have no idea. As per Iscah the DIBP target for the next 3 years in the skilled visa category (189 and 489 family) is 130,000. So it would make sense if they come close to 40k invites this year at least (including NZ 189’s). Logic would make you think they need to at least invite another 7000-8000 odd to come close to their targets, but currently there doesn’t seem to be much of that with the DIBP.


Thanks for clarification. 
Those words are very important to me and her.
Hope DIBP will increase the invitation soon. If they continue to do 300, it would be only 7000 skilled immigrants per year.
Maybe she should come to AUS for study but it would be very difficult if she choose accounting.


----------



## flyinggp (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi there,

I'm a GP from UK. Will I get an invitation for PR based on 65 points? My agent says for general practitioner, usually 60 points is adequate for an invite. She also claimed to have successfully getting invites in recent rounds based on 65 points. 

__________________
Code 253111: General Practitioner 
Age 15 points
Degree 15 points
IELTS 20 points
Experience 15 points
Total 65 points


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Mantisandeland said:


> Civil Engineering Professional
> 65+5 points
> Age 25
> E
> ...


Congrats! 
Think 190 prefer the working exp more.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

flyinggp said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a GP from UK. Will I get an invitation for PR based on 65 points? My agent says for general practitioner, usually 60 points is adequate for an invite. She also claimed to have successfully getting invites in recent rounds based on 65 points.
> 
> ...


Your agent is giving you data for few months back when this was true

In the recent rounds no one under 75 points irrespective of the Anzsco code has been able to get an invite except 1 applicant

There is a major overhaul coming in the points system supposedly in March

Maybe you can wait to see the outcome and then take a decision 

Cheers


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Your agent is giving you data for few months back when this was true
> 
> In the recent rounds no one under 75 points irrespective of the Anzsco code has been able to get an invite except 1 applicant
> 
> ...


Questio: Whatever may be the overhaul, will it be applicable from March, or July when the new cycle starts?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Your agent is giving you data for few months back when this was true
> 
> In the recent rounds no one under 75 points irrespective of the Anzsco code has been able to get an invite except 1 applicant
> 
> ...


So does it mean People who apply submit EOI after march will be affected? Will there be any impact on already submitted EOI. My relative is also trying for PR, He hasn't taken PT yet and ACS is also yet to be completed. Should I advise him to hurry and submit EOI before march.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

purnamani1 said:


> So does it mean People who apply submit EOI after march will be affected? Will there be any impact on already submitted EOI. My relative is also trying for PR, He hasn't taken PT yet and ACS is also yet to be completed. Should I advise him to hurry and submit EOI before march.


Right now, only god knows what DIBP is thinking. 
You can lodge one EOI now. If the new point test comes out, see which one benefits more and then decide


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> So does it mean People who apply submit EOI after march will be affected? Will there be any impact on already submitted EOI. My relative is also trying for PR, He hasn't taken PT yet and ACS is also yet to be completed. Should I advise him to hurry and submit EOI before march.


In the past, just submission of EOI had no advantage when rules were changed

Only those who had been invited and had submitted their application and paid their visa fees were exempted from the new rules

All ineligible EOIs in the system were cancelled enmasse


Cheers


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Your agent is giving you data for few months back when this was true
> 
> In the recent rounds no one under 75 points irrespective of the Anzsco code has been able to get an invite except 1 applicant
> 
> ...


You mentioned that there will be changes to the point system supposedly from March. Any source to confirm this? 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> You mentioned that there will be changes to the point system supposedly from March. Any source to confirm this?
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


I have no information on this personally that’s why I have said “supposedly”
Lot of chatter on the threads in the forum so there may be some truth in it

Cheers


----------



## immaculateaman (Sep 5, 2017)

Mantisandeland said:


> Civil Engineering Professional
> 65+5 points
> Age 25
> E
> ...




Hi thanks for sharing details. For NSW, you have first applied on skillselect and then waited for their pre invite. Or some other process was adopted. Pls guide. As I have also put up my application for NSW thru skillselect with 75 points then when can I expect their revert. In your case when did you file your application. 
Pls suggest in details. Best regards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> In the past, just submission of EOI had no advantage when rules were changed
> 
> Only those who had been invited and had submitted their application and paid their visa fees were exempted from the new rules
> 
> ...


Omg, That's very scary. I just hope they don't change the points to 75+ only.  
Are they planning to change 60 points to higher? They might do it right. Only thing matters now is that we have to be 75+ to be on safer side.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Omg, That's very scary. I just hope they don't change the points to 75+ only.
> Are they planning to change 60 points to higher? They might do it right. Only thing matters now is that we have to be 75+ to be on safer side.


Unfortunately I am not the honourable minister for Immigration of Australia 
He alone can answer that
Everyone else is just speculating 

Cheers


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

purnamani1 said:


> Omg, That's very scary. I just hope they don't change the points to 75+ only.
> Are they planning to change 60 points to higher? They might do it right. Only thing matters now is that we have to be 75+ to be on safer side.


It is scary. 
But in my opinion, a cutoff 75 is unlikely. Based on current situation, if they change it to 75, they can only hope to get less than 6000 immigrants per year. Remember they have 180,000 target in 3 years.
But 65 is likely.


----------



## Ozzy_Aspirant (May 30, 2017)

Hi All, 

If I apply for NSW with the below points breakup by end of January, what are the chances of getting an invite before March?

ANZCO 261313
Age 30pts
Qual 15 pts
English 20pts
Partner skill 5pts
Total 70+5=75 pts


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Old Today, 11:47 AM
flyinggp 


Join Date: Jan 2018
Location: Manchester
Posts: 1
Rep Power: 0

Hi there,

I'm a GP from UK. Will I get an invitation for PR based on 65 points? My agent says for general practitioner, usually 60 points is adequate for an invite. She also claimed to have successfully getting invites in recent rounds based on 65 points. 

__________________
Code 253111: General Practitioner 
Age 15 points
Degree 15 points
IELTS 20 points
Experience 15 points
Total 65 points


As Newbienz says, that is old information.

At the start of the year (01 July 2017), the last Dr to get invited for 189 at 60 points was 21st June 2017 - never since and probably never again it looks now, has a Dr been invited at 60 points.

Drs were invited at the following levels since 21st June 2017:

*1000 total invites per round:*
12th July 2017 - All Drs who scored 75 points and above, were invited

*1000 total invites per round:*
26th July 2017 - All Drs who scored 75 and above and those that scored 70 and lodged their EOI before 12.40am on 15th July 2017, were invited

*1000 total invites per round:*
9th August 2017 - All Drs who scored 75 and above and those that scored 70 and lodged their EOI before 6.16pm on 4th August 2017, were invited

*1000 total invites per round:*
23rd August - All Drs who scored 70 and above, were invited - No 65 point invites

*1750 total invites per round:*
06th September 2017 - All Drs who scored 70 and above and those that scored 65 and lodged their EOI before, or at, 3.09am on 3rd August 2017, were invited

*1750 total invites per round:*
20th September 2017- All Drs who scored 70 and above and those that scored 65 and lodged their EOI before 12.05pm on 13th September 2017, were invited

*1250 total invites per round:*
4th October 2017 - All Drs who scored 70 and above and those that scored 65 and lodged their EOI before 8.45pm on 23rd September 2017, were invited

*1250 total invites per round:*
18th October 2017 - All Drs who scored 70 and above and those that scored 65 and lodged their EOI before 10.53pm on 28th September 2017, were invited

*700 total invites per round:*
9th November 2017 - All Drs who scored 75 and above and those that scored 70 and lodged their EOI before 2.21am on 21st October 2017, were invited

*700 total invites per round:*
22nd November 2017 - All Drs who scored 75 and above and those that scored 70 and lodged their EOI before 4.37pm on 30th October 2017, were invited

*300 total invites per round:*
6th December 2017 - All Drs who scored 80 and above, were invited

*300 total invites per round:*
20th December 2017 - All Drs who scored 80 and above and those that scored 75 and lodged their EOI before 12.06pm on 13th December 2017, were invited

*300 total invites per round:*
3rd January 2018 - All Drs who scored 75 and above, were invited

*300 total invites per round:*
18th January 2018 (Estimated) - All Drs who scored 75 and above, were invited


*Estimated Backlogs as at 18th January 2018:*

80 points and above - no backlog
75 points - no backlog
70 points - last invite DOE 30th October 2017 - 2.5 Months
65 points - last invite DOE 28th September 2017 - 3.5 Months
60 points - last invite DOE 21st June 2017 - 7 months 

These figures apply to all Non Pro Rata Occupations with Telecommunications Engineers slightly different with their 60 point backlog going back to May 2017.

Regards


Tony Coates


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ozzy_Aspirant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If I apply for NSW with the below points breakup by end of January, what are the chances of getting an invite before March?
> 
> ...


SS can never be predicted

If you believe, anyone can, you are being naive
Each case is unique and decided,on its own individual merits,

Cheers


----------



## Sravan0500 (Jan 19, 2018)

Dear all, 
Am sravan
I have submitted my EOI on dec 22,
For 189 with 65 points (5 points frm spouse work) 
For 170 with NSW SPONSOR 
Occupation : Production engineer (spouse electrical emgineer) 
when i can expect inviation 
Please give an estimation 

Thanks in advance


----------



## immaculateaman (Sep 5, 2017)

Hey Mantisandeland, can you pls guide on applying for NSW. Regards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel32 (Sep 15, 2016)

Could anyone tell me how much time require for ITA for Telecom & Electronics Engineer category with 65 points in 189???


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil (Aug 27, 2015)

Guys, are the changes to the points test/visa categories are officially announced to happen this year, or they are just speculations ?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

adeel32 said:


> Could anyone tell me how much time require for ITA for Telecom & Electronics Engineer category with 65 points in 189???


Probably you never will - your question should be how can I get 20 points for English before 01 July 2018 otherwise I will never get invited to make a 189 visa application

Regards

Tony


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Probably you never will - your question should be how can I get 20 points for English before 01 July 2018 otherwise I will never get invited to make a 189 visa application
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Is that so tough now these days for this code?

Another question - Did the initial question refer to "Telecommunications *Engineering* Professionals" OR "Telecommunications and *Electronics* engineer"

I see that "Electronics Engineer" has a separate ANZ code


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Probably you never will - your question should be how can I get 20 points for English before 01 July 2018 otherwise I will never get invited to make a 189 visa application
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Does this apply to all non pro rata occupations as well? It can't be that bad right?


----------



## jainepat (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi guys,

I am in serious confusion right now and I need some suggestions from you guys. As you guys can see in my signature I'm waiting for inviting since 1 year however my points just got increased to 65 in October 2017 and as per current scenario chances of invite are so slim. So I am thinking to apply for Canada as backup and prepare for IELTS. So according to you guys what's should be advisable, should I go for PTE to increase points or should I keep my Australian points as it is and prepare for Canada as a backup? As I want to get out from here max within 1-1.5 years. 

Anyone who have an experience of Canada also can give some inputs.

Thanks in advance.


261313 - software developer 

Submitted EOI with 60 Points in 189 and 65 in 190: 18/10/2016

EOI updated with 65 points in 189 and 70 in 199: 5/ 10/2017

Invitation : Waiting


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

Anybody knows the how many invitations?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

jainepat said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am in serious confusion right now and I need some suggestions from you guys. As you guys can see in my signature I'm waiting for inviting since 1 year however my points just got increased to 65 in October 2017 and as per current scenario chances of invite are so slim. So I am thinking to apply for Canada as backup and prepare for IELTS. So according to you guys what's should be advisable, should I go for PTE to increase points or should I keep my Australian points as it is and prepare for Canada as a backup? As I want to get out from here max within 1-1.5 years.
> 
> ...


Do not give up on PTE and your Asutralian PR. In fact, the competition is among 65 pointers who got 10 points from English and try to clear PTE 79+. So, if you have 65 points with chance of increasing your English point, it means you are one step away from your PR. Prepare for PTE again and book an exam.


----------



## Amarisher87 (Oct 21, 2017)

Hii..i m mechanical engineer with 65 points for 189 visa. Eoi date:-17/08/2017
Can expect invitation in july or aug 2018


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for January 2018 &gt;&gt;*

Guys are there any chances for 70 pointers non pro rata in coming rounds

Kindly advise what to do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texx.ronn (Jan 15, 2018)

jainepat said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am in serious confusion right now and I need some suggestions from you guys. As you guys can see in my signature I'm waiting for inviting since 1 year however my points just got increased to 65 in October 2017 and as per current scenario chances of invite are so slim. So I am thinking to apply for Canada as backup and prepare for IELTS. So according to you guys what's should be advisable, should I go for PTE to increase points or should I keep my Australian points as it is and prepare for Canada as a backup? As I want to get out from here max within 1-1.5 years.
> 
> ...


PTE is your lucky ticket mate. Do whatever, take lessons, practice, practice. It's very easy to get 20 points from PTE.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

jainepat said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am in serious confusion right now and I need some suggestions from you guys. As you guys can see in my signature I'm waiting for inviting since 1 year however my points just got increased to 65 in October 2017 and as per current scenario chances of invite are so slim. So I am thinking to apply for Canada as backup and prepare for IELTS. So according to you guys what's should be advisable, should I go for PTE to increase points or should I keep my Australian points as it is and prepare for Canada as a backup? As I want to get out from here max within 1-1.5 years.
> 
> ...


I think if you are single then you have good chance for Canada (I think single person gets more points), however getting 79 in PTE would be much easier and quicker than applying for Canada plus Canada is very cold.(i have 65 points and I am also thinking of taking IELTS for Canada)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bunnykumarxyz (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi all,

I got 2 EOI's 
27/10/2017 | 75 points | Accountant (General)
26/10/2017 | 75 Points | External Auditor

What are my chances ?


----------



## swaranjali (Jun 24, 2017)

Mantisandeland said:


> immaculateaman said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, congratulations. May I know your occupation and other relevant details to understand about my situation.
> ...


Hi can you please let know when did you receive the pre invite and when had you submitted your application for NSW??


----------



## jainepat (Mar 21, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I think if you are single then you have good chance for Canada (I think single person gets more points), however getting 79 in PTE would be much easier and quicker than applying for Canada plus Canada is very cold.(i have 65 points and I am also thinking of taking IELTS for Canada)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




Thanks for ur input


261313 - software developer 

Submitted EOI with 60 Points in 189 and 65 in 190: 18/10/2016

EOI updated with 65 points in 189 and 70 in 199: 5/ 10/2017

Invitation : Waiting


----------



## Goodluck1512 (Jan 5, 2018)

Yes, maybe not many scoring 80 and they would be on-shore applicants - some NAATI results still coming through this month. So maybe not so many 80 pointers will be able to switch. So the big thing would be the 75 pointers switching that will make progress through the 18th October very slow 

Regards

Tony

I didnt quite get it. Is there an option of switching occupation in skillselect? If a person has done skill assessment as an auditor on january , how can he change the date of effect to october? I think if they try to switch , the date of effect will change to the day when switching is done. Can you please explain what are the options of switching occupation?
Thank you


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Does anybody know when is next round?


----------



## rajjishraj (Jul 12, 2016)

Mad.cat said:


> Does anybody know when is next round?


Usually it occurs on 1st and 3rd Wednesday of the month. Next round should be on 7th Feb.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

rajjishraj said:


> Usually it occurs on 1st and 3rd Wednesday of the month. Next round should be on 7th Feb.


GHh long wait


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

And my approval from nsw is probably swimming in a bottle in the ocean on the way to india. I hate this insecurity and waiting.


----------



## hkhweb (Aug 2, 2017)

it seems PTE site is not working, I tried to book test but it is not working.does any one have same issue?

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

hkhweb said:


> it seems PTE site is not working, I tried to book test but it is not working.does any one have same issue?
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


Try in few hours. Maybe their server issue.


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

swaranjali said:


> Hi can you please let know when did you receive the pre invite and when had you submitted your application for NSW??



EOI DOE was December 1
NSW Pre Invite December 18
Application Lodged December 19
NSW Approval Jan 18

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jan 19, 2018)

Joachimlee said:


> Does this apply to all non pro rata occupations as well? It can't be that bad right?


No worries with 65 points non pro I think you will be invited before 1st July 2018.
Btw haven't u applied EOI on 190?


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Peanutbutter said:


> No worries with 65 points non pro I think you will be invited before 1st July 2018.
> Btw haven't u applied EOI on 190?


i hope you are right


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

Hello friends I have a good theory.

There are many members of this forum who are waiting for approval for sponsorship from states. 

While it has been established that state nominations do not have a predictable pattern and within a certain occupation some people of equal points may not all receive approval, I believe there’s a good reason for that.

These various states have their different criteria from home affairs points test but no one will ever tell you this. 

They all have an internal ranking system that selects the best candidates according to their own laid down rules. 

I read somewhere that accessing authorities give an opinion about the skill set of the individual and I believe Engineers Australia has a way of ranking applicants according to their CDR. 

If I claim experience of say 8 years and submit evidence thereof but your CDR looks like that of a 3 year old it’s a let down on yourself and the assessors will note this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

Another issue is the CV

Some people are so sloppy about how they present their CV. Especially people who have worked in a single organisation all through, they become complacent and the information contained looks like it was hurriedly composed and lacks the key words that the reviewers want to see. For example I am a civil design engineer and I know NSW needs a lot of Road Engineers so I just mention my experience in Civil 3D Map 3D and Infraworks. 

I also researched that Structural Engineers are difficult to find in Sydney so I just played to my strengths. And I mentioned Revit Structure SAP2000 and case closed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

189 and 190 are more different than we thought. While 189 is purely points based 190 is criteria based. 

A state can sponsor someone with 55 points if he convinces them that his skill are needed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Is that so tough now these days for this code?
> 
> Another question - Did the initial question refer to "Telecommunications *Engineering* Professionals" OR "Telecommunications and *Electronics* engineer"
> 
> I see that "Electronics Engineer" has a separate ANZ code


It would refer to both with electronic engineer being slightly worse as it is a pro-rata occupation

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Joachimlee said:


> Does this apply to all non pro rata occupations as well? It can't be that bad right?


Yes, all occupations - no-one gets invited at 65 points if the numbers remain at 300 without Accountants or do not get higher than 550 with 239 Accountants

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

jainepat said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am in serious confusion right now and I need some suggestions from you guys. As you guys can see in my signature I'm waiting for inviting since 1 year however my points just got increased to 65 in October 2017 and as per current scenario chances of invite are so slim. So I am thinking to apply for Canada as backup and prepare for IELTS. So according to you guys what's should be advisable, should I go for PTE to increase points or should I keep my Australian points as it is and prepare for Canada as a backup? As I want to get out from here max within 1-1.5 years.
> 
> ...


Hi

If you can get to 75 before the final invite of June 2018 then there is a good chance for invitation the very next round

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

yurigeorge said:


> Anybody knows the how many invitations?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi

on 18th January it looked like another 300 and none for Accountants

Regards

Tony


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jan 19, 2018)

Yes. Stay optimistic. As long as DIBP invite nomarl NO. each round then the 65 non pro will be invited as last year before Oct. There are so many quotas left can not be always 300 per round.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Peanutbutter said:


> No worries with 65 points non pro I think you will be invited before 1st July 2018.
> Btw haven't u applied EOI on 190?


Hi

on what basis do you think that a 65 point EOI will be invited before 1st July 2018 ?

let me give you some numbers:

300 per round without any more Accountants, for remaining 10 rounds - means no invites for 65 pointers and probably not for 70 pointers either (except for some in late October and early November.

the 70 pointers are backed up from 30th October at about 150 per week so at 7th February 2018, the backlog will be about 2,000. The 65 pointers are backlogged from 28th September at over about 200 per week - so about 1600 in the queue before Joachimlee's 65 point EOI of 24th November 2017.

So to say you think he will be invited before 01 July 2018 you are saying that you think there will be an average of over 800 per round for the next 10 rounds, excluding any Accountant invites. I am not saying this can't happen, just that this is what needs to happen, for Joachimlee to get invited this year

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Peanutbutter said:


> Yes. Stay optimistic. As long as DIBP invite nomarl NO. each round then the 65 non pro will be invited as last year before Oct. There are so many quotas left can not be always 300 per round.


Sorry Peanut butter - false optimism is only good for those who cannot humanly possibly increase their points - for anyone who can increase their score, but delays due to false optimism, they could pay a price for that delay.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> on what basis do you think that a 65 point EOI will be invited before 1st July 2018 ?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your clarification, Tony.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will be around 2000 backlogs of 70 pointers at 7th February, but i don't think it's a big deal for DIBP to clear it off. They way it was lowered to 300 per round, it can go up to 2000 per round as well and I guess it was happened before as well when they had invited around 2000 in one round. Anyways It's doesn't seem possible at the moment, so better not to be much optimistic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarvarme (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I needed one clarification.. Hope someone can help..

I have submitted eoi with 70 points in Nov 2017 for 189 code 261313.. I don't want 190.. ACS was completed in May 2017 and I have been working for the same employer here.. 

I will complete 3years on 01 Feb 2018 in Australia so that would increase my local experience points from 5 to 10, thereby my total points will increase to 75..

So, my understanding is acs reassessment is not needed since my employer has not changed post acs and I can justify my post acs experience by submitting pay slips.. Is it correct ????????

My Australian work experience started from 02 Feb 2015 and my acs document states 02/15 - 05/17 (2yrs 3 months).. So when am I completing 3 years here.. I am hoping on 01 Feb 2018.. or do they exclude work started month or the current month or something ?????????

Assuming i am eligible to claim 3 years local experience points on 01 Feb 2018. Another important question is since many are suggesting that there could be another round on 31 Jan 2018. So can I submit my eoi on 31 Jan 2018 evening as I can expect payslips to be available in a few days and I have 6 weeks to file documents.. or should I not do it ?????????


Please help me with your valuable suggestions.. Thanks in advance..

Regards 

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sarvarme said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I needed one clarification.. Hope someone can help..
> 
> ...


ACS would have given in the assessment a MMYY after which you can claim points for experience 

They generally deduct 2-4 years depending on the education and experience and job

What is that in your case ?

Cheers


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi Tony last time with with the fake eoi debacle, Mara agents got together and pushed Mara to ask dibp for clarification and dibp was forced to elaborate on the situation. Couldn't the same thing happened so applicants have some clarity regarding the future of skillselect.


----------



## sarvarme (Oct 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ACS would have given in the assessment a MMYY after which you can claim points for experience
> 
> They generally deduct 2-4 years depending on the education and experience and job
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.. they have already deducted my 4years of indian experience from Aug 2010 and stated employment from Sep 2014 will be considered.. 

So in my case Sep 2014 to Jan 2015 of indian experience will get no points.. but for onshore experience it states 02/15 to 05/17(2yrs 3months) since acs was done in May.. 

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sarvarme said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I needed one clarification.. Hope someone can help..
> 
> ...



To claim points for experience post the ACS assessment date, you should be working in the same company, job, designation, RNR, and location.

You should also be in a position to get an updated preferably a reference letter from the company confirming that none of the parameters I have mentioned above have changed till the date you want to claim the points for post the assessment date 

As long as these 2 points are met, it’s worthwhile taking a risk and not going for a reassessment. It should not be an issue to convince the CO that you have not overclaimed the points 

If you want a bullet proof point claim, get yourself reassessed on the date you want to claim points till and if you don’t want to claim points then end this entry On th date of assessment and start a new entry post that date and leave it blank in TO DATE but mark it NON relevant 

I would also like to clarify that I am ultra conservative and some members are of the view that you can merrily keep on claiming points even if you get a promotion or are even transferred within the same country

Now coming to the point of claiming points, you do nothing on your own

You have to enter the dates for experience correctly and the system calculates it for you
Although ACS in it’s assessment mentions MMYY only, you have to use th exact dates in DDMMYYYY format as per your payslips to enter the start and end dates. You cannot round them off

You can file an EOI right away
You will be eligible to get 70 points
On the day you complete 3 years AUS experience, the system will automatically bump you up. So in the next round after that, your EOI will participate with the higher points

I hope you are aware that when entering experience in EOI, you also have to enter the period disallowed by ACS. It’s just that this has to marked NON relevant 


Cheers


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

sumitsagar said:


> Hi Tony last time with with the fake eoi debacle, Mara agents got together and pushed Mara to ask dibp for clarification and dibp was forced to elaborate on the situation. Couldn't the same thing happened so applicants have some clarity regarding the future of skillselect.


We are seeking clarification - nothing confirmed yet.

Tony


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks mate. Hope we hear something soon. 



Welshtone said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony last time with with the fake eoi debacle, Mara agents got together and pushed Mara to ask dibp for clarification and dibp was forced to elaborate on the situation. Couldn't the same thing happened so applicants have some clarity regarding the future of skillselect.
> ...


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi Tony, 

You look like you are pretty familiar with this EOI mess. May I ask you some questions? Firstly I submitted eoi using both accountant and auditor, but I only got 75 and I can't get any more points. My DOE is 20/11/2017, do u think I have any chance to get an invitation? And I notice DIBP mentioned that accountants occupation ceiling includes other types of skilled visa. Does this mean that accountant invitations are already ran out for this year? 

BTW do u know about ACT nominations? I'm thinking about moving to ACT for one year and use their state nomination, but I'm not sure is it eligible for accountant or auditor to do that? My agent told me this may be the only way I have at this terrible moment. But I'm not sure whether DIBP will play with us on this type of visa just like what they r doing right now. 

If the occupation ceiling for accountant (I mean around 2633 actually) and auditor stay the same in the next year, do I still have a chance to get the invitation?

Thank u vey much. I'm very desperate now...since everything looks ok when I finally got 75 points. Now it's like my entire life r ruined...


----------



## shakaybj (Nov 22, 2017)

bb8 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> You look like you are pretty familiar with this EOI mess. May I ask you some questions? Firstly I submitted eoi using both accountant and auditor, but I only got 75 and I can't get any more points. My DOE is 20/11/2017, do u think I have any chance to get an invitation? And I notice DIBP mentioned that accountants occupation ceiling includes other types of skilled visa. Does this mean that accountant invitations are already ran out for this year?
> 
> ...


Not Tony but some personal opinion for you to consider, dibp haven't disclose whether the ceiling for accountant has been used all this f/y, but it seems like a worse result.
ACT is fine because it is so far the easiest option as Tas need a two-year study, but if you want to get a guarantee or whether dibp will trick u again, no one can give u the answer and it is your choice.
If runs out, it will be a totally end for the accountant and auditor occupations, even 80 pointers are backlogged from DEC 17, I think 75 will out and 85 is a guaranteed points, all these are based on the next f/y's list will not remove these two occupations and have similar ceilings allocated as this year.
I am desperate as well, try to find another way or get more points, good luck for all.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

bb8 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> You look like you are pretty familiar with this EOI mess. May I ask you some questions? Firstly I submitted eoi using both accountant and auditor, but I only got 75 and I can't get any more points. My DOE is 20/11/2017, do u think I have any chance to get an invitation? And I notice DIBP mentioned that accountants occupation ceiling includes other types of skilled visa. Does this mean that accountant invitations are already ran out for this year?
> 
> ...



If no more accountants invited - not confirmed yet, then the Auditors would have got close to 26th October 2017 for 75 points - from that date, many will have Accountant and Auditor EOIS or will be switching their Accountant EOI to Auditor EOI - so progress past 16th October could be very slow for Auditors.

IF you did not study in ACT, you need to work for 6 months as an Accountant in the ACT - not easy to get job as Accountant.

Next year is anyone's guess but even with half the Accountants next year and about 66 Auditors, 75 points would have to be competitive after a few months 

Regards

Tony


----------



## Araoof (Sep 29, 2017)

Hello everyone.
I am an Electrical Engineer (ANZSCO 233311).
Is it possible to get 489 family sponsored visa with 70 points?
If yes..when can I expect an invite for 489..??
Help appreciated 
Thanks.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> If no more accountants invited - not confirmed yet, then the Auditors would have got close to 26th October 2017 for 75 points - from that date, many will have Accountant and Auditor EOIS or will be switching their Accountant EOI to Auditor EOI - so progress past 16th October could be very slow for Auditors.
> 
> IF you did not study in ACT, you need to work for 6 months as an Accountant in the ACT - not easy to get job as Accountant.
> 
> ...


Hi tony

Thx for ur reply. I'm not sure whether it's ok to study a completely different major lets say diploma or master level for IT at ACT, but submit an application for ACT nominations by using accounting or audit. Since I'm now under a student visa, I think if I wanna get ACT nominated, I have to apply for another degree, and I'm interested in a completely different area that's the most important. To be honest I don't wanna be an accountant anymore...but I understand the most important thing is to make sure accountant and audit is still on the occupation list next year, do u know when they gonna announce the new list for the next financial year usually? Should I make my decision like in July or something? Since nothing is for sure at this moment


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> If no more accountants invited - not confirmed yet, then the Auditors would have got close to 26th October 2017 for 75 points - from that date, many will have Accountant and Auditor EOIS or will be switching their Accountant EOI to Auditor EOI - so progress past 16th October could be very slow for Auditors.
> 
> IF you did not study in ACT, you need to work for 6 months as an Accountant in the ACT - not easy to get job as Accountant.
> 
> ...


Btw, u mean like if I change my occupation from accountant to auditor, it doesn't affect the DOE at all? Well that's new to me. I thought only basic information like address or something doesn't change the DEO? But they can only hold one EOI if they only submitted one in the past right? If they submit a completely new EOI, it'll have a new DOE right?


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

shakaybj said:


> Not Tony but some personal opinion for you to consider, dibp haven't disclose whether the ceiling for accountant has been used all this f/y, but it seems like a worse result.
> ACT is fine because it is so far the easiest option as Tas need a two-year study, but if you want to get a guarantee or whether dibp will trick u again, no one can give u the answer and it is your choice.
> If runs out, it will be a totally end for the accountant and auditor occupations, even 80 pointers are backlogged from DEC 17, I think 75 will out and 85 is a guaranteed points, all these are based on the next f/y's list will not remove these two occupations and have similar ceilings allocated as this year.
> I am desperate as well, try to find another way or get more points, good luck for all.


Hi bro, thx for ur reply. That's exactly why I'm struggling right now. If I choose to go to ACT, I can't make sure the policy won't change during the time. Since DIBP completely broke my heart this year, I thought they won't change their policy at least within a financial year. Firstly I thought it's because of Xmas or something, like they r still taking holiday. But until this round, I couldn't fool myself anymore...sad...


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

bb8 said:


> Hi tony
> 
> Thx for ur reply. I'm not sure whether it's ok to study a completely different major lets say diploma or master level for IT at ACT, but submit an application for ACT nominations by using accounting or audit. Since I'm now under a student visa, I think if I wanna get ACT nominated, I have to apply for another degree, and I'm interested in a completely different area that's the most important. To be honest I don't wanna be an accountant anymore...but I understand the most important thing is to make sure accountant and audit is still on the occupation list next year, do u know when they gonna announce the new list for the next financial year usually? Should I make my decision like in July or something? Since nothing is for sure at this moment


Hi

1 year of study in ACT may be easier as then you can work in any job instead of only as accountant. But getting student visa approved may be a problem if your 485 does not cover the minimum 40 week course. Can always appeal any refusal of student visa and complete the study anyway

Regards

Tony


----------



## IrelandtoOz (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi all, I just submitted my EOI today with 70 points. When you submit are you instantly in the mix for the next invitation round or do they spend some time processing your EOI before it’s really in?


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

You are in the queue as soon as you submit. 


IrelandtoOz said:


> Hi all, I just submitted my EOI today with 70 points. When you submit are you instantly in the mix for the next invitation round or do they spend some time processing your EOI before it’s really in?


----------



## bunnykumarxyz (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi Tony. Thanks for the analysis. But you gave 2 dates 16/10/2017 and 26/10/2017 which looks to be a typo. I got Auditor eoi on 26/10/2017 and praying right now to get through before hitting the 80 pointers brick wall. Which date you really mean.

Thanks again.



Welshtone said:


> If no more accountants invited - not confirmed yet, then the Auditors would have got close to 26th October 2017 for 75 points - from that date, many will have Accountant and Auditor EOIS or will be switching their Accountant EOI to Auditor EOI - so progress past 16th October could be very slow for Auditors.
> 
> IF you did not study in ACT, you need to work for 6 months as an Accountant in the ACT - not easy to get job as Accountant.
> 
> ...


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 1 year of study in ACT may be easier as then you can work in any job instead of only as accountant. But getting student visa approved may be a problem if your 485 does not cover the minimum 40 week course. Can always appeal any refusal of student visa and complete the study anyway
> 
> ...


Hi tony, u mean DIBP may refuse my application for a student visa? That's bad... Does application for a diploma(I already had a diploma in other area) and a master degree has the same level of risk of being rejected? I'm checking ANU right now, does the uni I choose also affect the visa application results? I think ANU maybe safer than Canberra Uni or other diploma college?


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

bunnykumarxyz said:


> Hi Tony. Thanks for the analysis. But you gave 2 dates 16/10/2017 and 26/10/2017 which looks to be a typo. I got Auditor eoi on 26/10/2017 and praying right now to get through before hitting the 80 pointers brick wall. Which date you really mean.
> 
> Thanks again.


Let's hope the best. It's like a terrible joke especially for us accountant, I even got a pt job since I thought I will be invited soon. Btw, did u switch ur EOI from accountant to auditor?


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

ganesh.nagendra said:


> Friends,
> 
> I submitted my EOI with 65 points and my occupation code is 261313. I tried to claim my partner points for the occupation code 261211, but no success. I cross verified the occupation list and both are in MLTSSL. Language and age requirements has been met too but still SkillSelect doesn't allocate partner points. Any guess what i might be doing wrong in this case.
> 
> ...


Hi Ganesh nagendra,

I am on the same boat as you. Planning to claim dependents points. Looks like you are also residing in US. Any way to contact you?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for January 2018 &gt;&gt;*

Please share February invitation thread if it has been created.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> adeel32 said:
> 
> 
> > Could anyone tell me how much time require for ITA for Telecom & Electronics Engineer category with 65 points in 189???
> ...


Dear Tony, is there any possibility for 70 points with code:2633 Telecom engineer. it I apply on 23 Feb. Currently my point is 65.


----------



## darrynmprice (Jan 21, 2018)

Good afternoon everyone.

First time poster here. Have a few questions if anyone could help with ?
1. Anyone know what the current points required to get invitation on 189 for Refrigeration Mechanics ?
2. Current processing times for 189 and 190 ?
3. Any idea when the points threshold for trades will drop ?

Thanks


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello Experts,

Can anyone please tell me my chances to be invited under 2611 (System Analyst) before my 30 June 2018, as I will lose 5 points on this day. Now I have 70 points fro 189 and 75 for NSW. Including the 10 points from English.

Thanks in advance


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Is there a chance for invite within end of this immigration year 2017-2018?
I am really worried coz I will lose 5 points in month of Aug for age.

Code : 261313
Points : 70
DOE: 02/12/2017


Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## prakasasiva (Jan 21, 2018)

*Help Please*

Hi guys

As i was updating my 189 EOI to include 190 in my current EOI i unknowingly unselected the 189 EOI and the date of effect has been changed now..What should i do now?


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

prakasasiva said:


> Hi guys
> 
> As i was updating my 189 EOI to include 190 in my current EOI i unknowingly unselected the 189 EOI and the date of effect has been changed now..What should i do now?


You cant do anything. Its a mistake and you have to bear the costs. Sorry to say

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

prakasasiva said:


> Hi guys
> 
> As i was updating my 189 EOI to include 190 in my current EOI i unknowingly unselected the 189 EOI and the date of effect has been changed now..What should i do now?


But adding another Subclass should not change your points. Date of Effect only changes when your points change. Maybe it's only the date of edit that has changed on your 189. Check again and please inform. It will be helpful for all of us


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

*Hi*

Hello guys,
If I have submitted my EOI on dec 2017 with some point and in jan 2018 , i again updated eoi with my new scores but it does not change so much it increase scores , so is there any negative effect of submitting EOI with new scores. like previously i have scores and now also i have 65 Plus scores


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> But adding another Subclass should not change your points. Date of Effect only changes when your points change. Maybe it's only the date of edit that has changed on your 189. Check again and please inform. It will be helpful for all of us


Hey , so it mean that updating pte scores does not change the DOE of EOI?
Actually i have initially submitted EOI in dec , with 10 points in PTE but in an 2018 , i again updated eoi with new scores such that my total scores does not chnage , so will my DOE of EOI will get chnage?


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

ankititp said:


> Jayman1 said:
> 
> 
> > But adding another Subclass should not change your points. Date of Effect only changes when your points change. Maybe it's only the date of edit that has changed on your 189. Check again and please inform. It will be helpful for all of us
> ...


If your points change, then DOE will change. There may be other situations where DOE might change that I don't know about. So pls do research before making changes.


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> If your points change, then DOE will change. There may be other situations where DOE might change that I don't know about. So pls do research before making changes.


If you are updating your eoi with suppose 79+ points. Definately doe will change. If you are updating points with which you claim same 10 points, then doe wont change

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> But adding another Subclass should not change your points. Date of Effect only changes when your points change. Maybe it's only the date of edit that has changed on your 189. Check again and please inform. It will be helpful for all of us


DOE changes if you add another subclass in same eoi


----------



## Ozzy_Aspirant (May 30, 2017)

Hi All,

Could anyone please let me know the process of applying an EOI or post a link to "Filing an EOI" thread? Please tell me what documents I need to upload based on my points break up.

My details are below.

ANZSCO 261313
Age 30 pts 
Qualification 15 pts 
Experience 5 pts(didn't have 5 pts when ACS is done. But my company, role, location didn't change)
English 20 pts 
Partner skill 5 pts
Total 75 pts


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

bunnykumarxyz said:


> Hi Tony. Thanks for the analysis. But you gave 2 dates 16/10/2017 and 26/10/2017 which looks to be a typo. I got Auditor eoi on 26/10/2017 and praying right now to get through before hitting the 80 pointers brick wall. Which date you really mean.
> 
> Thanks again.


Hi Bunny

Mixing up my dates - looks like both were wrong - what I was trying to say is that the Auditor 75 point DOE is fast approaching the current Accounting 75 point DOE - which is 18th October 2017. When the Auditor DOE hits 18th October 2017, then it may grind to a halt with many Accountants with DOEs of 18th October onwards, will be "switching" their EOIs to Auditors - does that make sense ?

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

bb8 said:


> Hi tony, u mean DIBP may refuse my application for a student visa? That's bad... Does application for a diploma(I already had a diploma in other area) and a master degree has the same level of risk of being rejected? I'm checking ANU right now, does the uni I choose also affect the visa application results? I think ANU maybe safer than Canberra Uni or other diploma college?


It is highly likely that your student visa will be refused as Immigration are likely to find that your new study intention is just to remain in Australia longer - so you must have a visa strategy that includes likely refusal of the student visa

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Abul_bd said:


> Dear Tony, is there any possibility for 70 points with code:2633 Telecom engineer. it I apply on 23 Feb. Currently my point is 65.


Absolutely no possibility without a huge increase in the numbers overall or some other beneficial change before July 2018

Regards

Tony


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Absolutely no possibility without a huge increase in the numbers overall or some other beneficial change before July 2018
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony,

Any chance of invites for 489 family before July 2018?

I have one in pro rata lodged with 75 points 30/10/2017 and another non-pro rata 75 points 30/11/2017.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> It is highly likely that your student visa will be refused as Immigration are likely to find that your new study intention is just to remain in Australia longer - so you must have a visa strategy that includes likely refusal of the student visa
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Thx Tony, but in fact my intention is not just to remain in Au actually. I am really planing to make a change in my career. I think I mentioned before that I really dont wanna be an accountant anymore, by my own experiences, Australian labour market doesn't need so many accountants or auditors in fact, so it's really hard to get an accounting job and as far as I know, and the salary level is way below engineer or IT related jobs. In my own country, if I dont have a bachelor degree in engineering or IT, it's impossible to apply for a master degree in those areas, I can only do accounting or business related degrees. I mean I understand DIBP may have their own views, but is it possible to make myself clear and make them understand my situation? if I only wanna stay in Au, I'd rather do a diploma which is much cheaper and the duration is much shorter. Is there any ways to safely get the student visa? 

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Absolutely no possibility without a huge increase in the numbers overall or some other beneficial change before July 2018
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tony, 
Even after June 2018, the situation is more or less the same??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodluck1512 (Jan 5, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> bunnykumarxyz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony. Thanks for the analysis. But you gave 2 dates 16/10/2017 and 26/10/2017 which looks to be a typo. I got Auditor eoi on 26/10/2017 and praying right now to get through before hitting the 80 pointers brick wall. Which date you really mean.
> ...


hi tony
If someone has an experience assesed as a general accountant, can he claim points using same experience as an auditor? And also while switching the occupation , date of effect changes if his birthday falls after the eoi lodged. Is this right?
Thank you


----------



## NewHomeAU (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi All,

Seeking your help to know information on how long the wait time could lead me upto?

PTE - 10 Points

Education - 15 Points

Experience - 10 Points

ACS - Positive 

Age - 30 Points

Applied 189 on 5th Dec 2017 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points for ANZSCO 263111 - Could you please let me know how much wait time getting an invite for any of the above EOI?

I submitted EOI to Vic, NSW & TAS.

Thanks In Advance.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Goodluck1512 said:


> hi tony
> If someone has an experience assesed as a general accountant, can he claim points using same experience as an auditor? And also while switching the occupation , date of effect changes if his birthday falls after the eoi lodged. Is this right?
> Thank you


Not Tony but I can assure you the same working experience is nearly impossible to suits the job responsibilities for both accountant and auditor. If u r already working in a company, u'll know it's impossible. U can easily find the requirements for those two occupations are completely different. Especially if you already got assessed as one year working experience of accountant, it's impossible to be assessed as auditor again. But I think if u got 80 points already, even if accountants for this f/y are already ran out, u can get invited in the next f/y, dont worry too much.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

hkglpr said:


> Tony,
> Even after June 2018, the situation is more or less the same??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not Tony, but I think there is a big change in March 2018. The EOI should go back to normal after that.
Also, it is possible that they will limit skilled immigrants, but encourage employer sponsorship visa. I have no evidence in this but read a few talks from Parliament and they think skilled immigrants lack of local living and working exp. 
The good thing is, all of the parties in the Parliament agree that Aus relies heavily on the immigrants to push the development of the country. And the skilled immigrants brought the most of it.
So my guess is they will increase the number of invitations soon.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> Not Tony, but I think there is a big change in March 2018. The EOI should go back to normal after that.
> Also, it is possible that they will limit skilled immigrants, but encourage employer sponsorship visa. I have no evidence in this but read a few talks from Parliament and they think skilled immigrants lack of local living and working exp.
> The good thing is, all of the parties in the Parliament agree that Aus relies heavily on the immigrants to push the development of the country. And the skilled immigrants brought the most of it.
> So my guess is they will increase the number of invitations soon.


Hope they'll do just as you said. coz I was so close to get the invitation...But I'm curious about where did u guys get the info about the big change or new points system in Mar? I haven't heard anything from my agent.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

bb8 said:


> Hope they'll do just as you said. coz I was so close to get the invitation...But I'm curious about where did u guys get the info about the big change or new points system in Mar? I haven't heard anything from my agent.


We are on the same boat! If they keep on doing this, I have no choice but to go home, which might not be a bad thing.

Life is full of jokes!

I heard this from my agent. In the beginning of the year, she said they are going to adjust the occupation list in 17 Jan and there is going to be a big change on the point test in March.

Fingers crossed for us.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> We are on the same boat! If they keep on doing this, I have no choice but to go home, which might not be a bad thing.
> 
> Life is full of jokes!
> 
> ...


to be honest it's kinda like cheating...since they always at least invite all pro rata occupations within a f/y. some of my friends already went home. Although DIBP didnt have any commitments to meet the occupation ceiling, they should at least give us a explanation about this terrible situation for now. I think we at least deserve that...


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

bb8 said:


> to be honest it's kinda like cheating...since they always at least invite all pro rata occupations within a f/y. some of my friends already went home. Although DIBP didnt have any commitments to meet the occupation ceiling, they should at least give us a explanation about this terrible situation for now. I think we at least deserve that...


I am really sorry to hear that people are going home because of this.

ISAC is following this issue actively, check out their website you will find -- DIBP is making heaps of excuses, including system failure, NZ stream, manual checking, inaccurate occupation ceiling blablabla.

Also I found recently, DIBP is making more mistakes than ever! Almost every update on their websites contains mistakes. This never happened before.

I got a feeling that our fate is in the hands of some internship students. Very disappointing but life needs to go on. Very difficult times for all of us!


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

MirandaLi said:


> I am really sorry to hear that people are going home because of this.
> 
> ISAC is following this issue actively, check out their website you will find -- DIBP is making heaps of excuses, including system failure, NZ stream, manual checking, inaccurate occupation ceiling blablabla.
> 
> ...


Seems like they are short of manpower now....employees who went for Xmas and new year is still under intoxication...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Absolutely no possibility without a huge increase in the numbers overall or some other beneficial change before July 2018
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony, I remember one thing about switching from accountant to auditor. 

I think DIBP require us to have a DOE which is either later or on the same date of all the documents effective date. If u dont do so, u'll still get invitation that's for sure coz the system is automatic, but u'll be rejected when u apply for 189 visa. 

For example, if one person has an accountant EOI with a DOE on 05/01/2018, but he decided to switch to auditor. Then he completes an occupation skill assessment say on 20/01/2018. I know It's ok to switch to auditor but remain the same DOE, but here comes a problem. The DOE is earlier than the occupation skill assessment effective date. So will this be a problem when those persons switching from accountant to auditor?


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> I am really sorry to hear that people are going home because of this.
> 
> ISAC is following this issue actively, check out their website you will find -- DIBP is making heaps of excuses, including system failure, NZ stream, manual checking, inaccurate occupation ceiling blablabla.
> 
> ...


oh, u remind me about the inaccurate occupation ceiling for accountant. coz I'm accountant...it's ridiculous for any organisations to take half a year to make themselves clear that accountant occupation ceiling actually reflect other visas...And they did invite pro rata by using 4700 occupation ceiling for the last 5 or 6 months. I mean what kinda pro rata is this? It's simple maths which children can do. 

To be honest, for me, it's just a terrible excuse. There must be something happening, it's just they dont wanna tell us. and by my calculation, if the 300 invitations round continue, every pro rata occupation wont use all of their predicted amounts. Now it's more like lottery instead of points test. 

but let's still hope the best. I think u got more chances than me since IT at least keeps inviting now.


----------



## Goodluck1512 (Jan 5, 2018)

bb8 said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely no possibility without a huge increase in the numbers overall or some other beneficial change before July 2018
> ...


This is what i was asking in previous thread. Otherwise a person can lodge fake eoi as an accountant in october , then he can switch to auditor in december after he gets a genuine points required for invitation. He doesnt have to wait in line as his date of effect will still be the same. Someone completing their professional year in july 2018 can lodge his eoi now and switch it to other occupation in july. He gets advantage over people who lodged genuine eoi till july.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

In the meantime I have got invite for Victoria today, is it better to go with it, but I have applied for ACS again to get 5 more points for experience and update my 189 EOI to 75.


----------



## Ozzy_Aspirant (May 30, 2017)

Hi All,

Could anyone please let me know the process of applying an EOI or post a link to "Filing an EOI" thread? Please tell me what documents I need to upload based on my points break up.

My details are below.

ANZSCO 261313
Age 30 pts 
Qualification 15 pts 
Experience 5 pts(didn't have 5 pts when ACS is done. But my company, role, location didn't change)
English 20 pts 
Partner skill 5 pts
Total 75 pts


Thanks in advance


----------



## Ozzy_Aspirant (May 30, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> In the meantime I have got invite for Victoria today, is it better to go with it, but I have applied for ACS again to get 5 more points for experience and update my 189 EOI to 75.


Congratulations. Could you give your points break up and timelines for VIC please?


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Goodluck1512 said:


> This is what i was asking in previous thread. Otherwise a person can lodge fake eoi as an accountant in october , then he can switch to auditor in december after he gets a genuine points required for invitation. He doesnt have to wait in line as his date of effect will still be the same. Someone completing their professional year in july 2018 can lodge his eoi now and switch it to other occupation in july. He gets advantage over people who lodged genuine eoi till july.


Yes...they will reject while applyinh for visa..
Same situation with me too....my DOE was initially nov 11 but one of the doc was not accessed properly but point was 70....and had to change my DOE since the accessed date on the doc was more than initial DOE even though points were same....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Ozzy_Aspirant said:


> purnamani1 said:
> 
> 
> > In the meantime I have got invite for Victoria today, is it better to go with it, but I have applied for ACS again to get 5 more points for experience and update my 189 EOI to 75.
> ...


ANZSCO 261312
Age 30 pts 
Qualification 15 pts 
Experience 5 pts
English 20 pts 
PR 189 - 70 pts 28-12-2017
PR 190 - 75 pts 3-1-2018


----------



## Goodluck1512 (Jan 5, 2018)

bb8 said:


> Goodluck1512 said:
> 
> 
> > hi tony
> ...


I have 75 points, DOE 14/12/17 as an external auditor. I asked this question because i think its not fair for us if someone can switch from accountant to auditor while they havent even got their skill assessed. I would have lodged my eoi at 75 points in october as an accountant and switched to auditor in december 14 when i cleared naati with same point.


----------



## scorpioyas (Nov 13, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> In the meantime I have got invite for Victoria today, is it better to go with it, but I have applied for ACS again to get 5 more points for experience and update my 189 EOI to 75.


Did you select Victoria in your EOI when selecting state or any?


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Goodluck1512 said:


> This is what i was asking in previous thread. Otherwise a person can lodge fake eoi as an accountant in october , then he can switch to auditor in december after he gets a genuine points required for invitation. He doesnt have to wait in line as his date of effect will still be the same. Someone completing their professional year in july 2018 can lodge his eoi now and switch it to other occupation in july. He gets advantage over people who lodged genuine eoi till july.


I think I read about cases like this somewhere else, that's why I'm not sure about the switching. If it's ok, I can even submit my EOI with 20 points for PTE even before I get my PTE score, then I can update my EOI when I actually get it. It wont change the points so the DOE stays the same. I think DIBP will reject this kinda application at least, or it's not fair for all of us. It's like telling me I can submit my EOI at the first date I arrived in Australia, kinda weird...


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

bb8 said:


> oh, u remind me about the inaccurate occupation ceiling for accountant. coz I'm accountant...it's ridiculous for any organisations to take half a year to make themselves clear that accountant occupation ceiling actually reflect other visas...And they did invite pro rata by using 4700 occupation ceiling for the last 5 or 6 months. I mean what kinda pro rata is this? It's simple maths which children can do.
> 
> To be honest, for me, it's just a terrible excuse. There must be something happening, it's just they dont wanna tell us. and by my calculation, if the 300 invitations round continue, every pro rata occupation wont use all of their predicted amounts. Now it's more like lottery instead of points test.
> 
> but let's still hope the best. I think u got more chances than me since IT at least keeps inviting now.


I still remember by the start of this f/y, everyone was so positive, they even predicted accountant would go for 70 if not 65. However, things just changed so sudden. Clearly DIBP is trying to cover something. 
You are right- if they make 300 as "normal", a lot of applicants will drop out. And they will get less than 7000 skilled immigrants each year. I don't think that's acceptable for the economic requirements for AUS.
But who knows, DIBP looks so calm now. It seems they don't care our fate as well as their visa grant goal.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

scorpioyas said:


> purnamani1 said:
> 
> 
> > In the meantime I have got invite for Victoria today, is it better to go with it, but I have applied for ACS again to get 5 more points for experience and update my 189 EOI to 75.
> ...


Yes I applied only for Victoria.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Goodluck1512 said:


> I have 75 points, DOE 14/12/17 as an external auditor. I asked this question because i think its not fair for us if someone can switch from accountant to auditor while they havent even got their skill assessed. I would have lodged my eoi at 75 points in october as an accountant and switched to auditor in december 14 when i cleared naati with same point.


I'm not sure about the skill assessment now, but I can tell u no one can use the same experience for two occupations. And for ur question, my guess is anyone can do this for sure, they can even get the invitation coz no one will check the documents at EOI level. But it's highly possible they'll be rejected when they apply for 189. I'm sure I read a case like this somewhere else but it's not about skill assessment so I'm not 100% sure. But I do not suggest anyone to do this at this moment, coz u really have a high risk being rejected by DIBP. 

And for auditors, I know a lot of persons both submitted EOI for accountant and auditor, but when they got their invitation no matter from accountant or auditor, they dont suspend the other one. That's the main reason why auditor is so slow or even going backwards. I truly suggest (or beg...) all persons already got their invitations to suspend the other one plz! It's a waste since u only need one invitation to submit a application. Thank u very very much!!! It's very important to all of us, and if anyone here know your friends is doing this, plz talk to them and tell them they only need one invitation. I'm saying this coz I found out one of my friend wasted two invitations for auditors...


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

When is the next round, any idea. It's not updated in skillselect yet.


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

bb8 said:


> I'm not sure about the skill assessment now, but I can tell u no one can use the same experience for two occupations. And for ur question, my guess is anyone can do this for sure, they can even get the invitation coz no one will check the documents at EOI level. But it's highly possible they'll be rejected when they apply for 189. I'm sure I read a case like this somewhere else but it's not about skill assessment so I'm not 100% sure. But I do not suggest anyone to do this at this moment, coz u really have a high risk being rejected by DIBP.
> 
> And for auditors, I know a lot of persons both submitted EOI for accountant and auditor, but when they got their invitation no matter from accountant or auditor, they dont suspend the other one. That's the main reason why auditor is so slow or even going backwards. I truly suggest (or beg...) all persons already got their invitations to suspend the other one plz! It's a waste since u only need one invitation to submit a application. Thank u very very much!!! It's very important to all of us, and if anyone here know your friends is doing this, plz talk to them and tell them they only need one invitation. I'm saying this coz I found out one of my friend wasted two invitations for auditors...


But what I know is, when submitting eoi for any occupation. It will ask for assessment referance number. If we change our occupation.then there will be different reference number compared to the ref number which we had kept in eoi.


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> I still remember by the start of this f/y, everyone was so positive, they even predicted accountant would go for 70 if not 65. However, things just changed so sudden. Clearly DIBP is trying to cover something.
> You are right- if they make 300 as "normal", a lot of applicants will drop out. And they will get less than 7000 skilled immigrants each year. I don't think that's acceptable for the economic requirements for AUS.
> But who knows, DIBP looks so calm now. It seems they don't care our fate as well as their visa grant goal.


yep, many agents were talking 70 will get a chance to be invited, I wasnt so positive though. But I thought at least 75 will be ok. It turns out even 100 wont have a chance now...I dont know what DIBP trying to do...


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Faraz365 said:


> But what I know is, when submitting eoi for any occupation. It will ask for assessment referance number. If we change our occupation.then there will be different reference number compared to the ref number which we had kept in eoi.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


yep u r right but u can always change ur info in EOI system including the skill assessment details, as long as u dont change the points, the DOE will stay the same. But u may be rejected when u apply for 189 or 190 if u have some dates issue for the documents u submitted. I'm not sure about skill assessment but u'll definitely be rejected say if your PTE/IELTS score report date is later than your DOE. So my suggestion is to be very careful about the switching, or maybe u can ask DIBP directly.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

bb8 said:


> I'm not sure about the skill assessment now, but I can tell u no one can use the same experience for two occupations. And for ur question, my guess is anyone can do this for sure, they can even get the invitation coz no one will check the documents at EOI level. But it's highly possible they'll be rejected when they apply for 189. I'm sure I read a case like this somewhere else but it's not about skill assessment so I'm not 100% sure. But I do not suggest anyone to do this at this moment, coz u really have a high risk being rejected by DIBP.
> 
> And for auditors, I know a lot of persons both submitted EOI for accountant and auditor, but when they got their invitation no matter from accountant or auditor, they dont suspend the other one. That's the main reason why auditor is so slow or even going backwards. I truly suggest (or beg...) all persons already got their invitations to suspend the other one plz! It's a waste since u only need one invitation to submit a application. Thank u very very much!!! It's very important to all of us, and if anyone here know your friends is doing this, plz talk to them and tell them they only need one invitation. I'm saying this coz I found out one of my friend wasted two invitations for auditors...


Agreed! I even found someone was trying to lodge a lot of fake 80 points into EOI system, 50 of them EVERY DAY!!!


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

bb8 said:


> yep u r right but u can always change ur info in EOI system including the skill assessment details, as long as u dont change the points, the DOE will stay the same. But u may be rejected when u apply for 189 or 190 if u have some dates issue for the documents u submitted. I'm not sure about skill assessment but u'll definitely be rejected say if your PTE/IELTS score report date is later than your DOE. So my suggestion is to be very careful about the switching, or maybe u can ask DIBP directly.


What do you mean that we can't change our PTE/IELTS points in EOI? If someone already submitted EOI and later took new english test to get better score he can update the new score and date of exam.

In my case I applied for new English test date. In want to get higher score to win extra points. If I get extra points can I update my eoi with new English results or not? I understand that if my points change my DOE will change too.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> Agreed! I even found someone was trying to lodge a lot of fake 80 points into EOI system, 50 of them EVERY DAY!!!


I dont know whether u know that in Sep last year, there were a lot of fake 85 for accountants, so for that round, even DIBP invited 200 or 300 I think, but no 80 got invited. DIBP also admitted that there are loopholes in their system, so they did a manual invitation later for that round. For now, I think whoever doing this wont submit a large number of EOIs with very high points at once anymore, but who can make sure they arent doing it slowly and with fewer number to fool the system?

I think the simplest way to solve fake EOI is to charge us on submitting EOI, let's say like $300 each. and to encourage someone who already got one invitation to suspend other EOI, they can simply refund the $300 when applicants actually apply for the visa or suspend the EOI. I dont think anyone will do fake EOI when DIBP charge them $300 each. DIBP even dont need to do any updates to their "smart" system...It's not hard and I am very willing to pay the $300 since I am a genuine applicant. So I think there are lots of ways to control those problems, it's just DIBP doesnt want to. Who knows what they r planning to do...

BTW, how did u find out someone is submitting fake EOI? Can u report this to DIBP?


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

bb8 said:


> I dont know whether u know that in Sep last year, there were a lot of fake 85 for accountants, so for that round, even DIBP invited 200 or 300 I think, but no 80 got invited. DIBP also admitted that there are loopholes in their system, so they did a manual invitation later for that round. For now, I think whoever doing this wont submit a large number of EOIs with very high points at once anymore, but who can make sure they arent doing it slowly and with fewer number to fool the system?
> 
> I think the simplest way to solve fake EOI is to charge us on submitting EOI, let's say like $300 each. and to encourage someone who already got one invitation to suspend other EOI, they can simply refund the $300 when applicants actually apply for the visa or suspend the EOI. I dont think anyone will do fake EOI when DIBP charge them $300 each. DIBP even dont need to do any updates to their "smart" system...It's not hard and I am very willing to pay the $300 since I am a genuine applicant. So I think there are lots of ways to control those problems, it's just DIBP doesnt want to. Who knows what they r planning to do...
> 
> BTW, how did u find out someone is submitting fake EOI? Can u report this to DIBP?


Why did they submit those fake EOI's? Just to screw other people or what intention they had?


----------



## Goodluck1512 (Jan 5, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> bb8 said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed! I even found someone was trying to lodge a lot of fake 80 points into EOI system, 50 of them EVERY DAY!!!
> ...


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Mad.cat said:


> What do you mean that we can't change our PTE/IELTS points in EOI? If someone already submitted EOI and later took new english test to get better score he can update the new score and date of exam.


I think u misunderstood. If u get a better score, say originally u have 10 points with 65 PTE, now u have 79 PTE which can entitle u 20 points. When u updates this info in EOI system, ur points will increase by 10 right? therefore u will have a new DOE. that's totally fine since ur PTE score report and ur DOE is on the same date. 

But did u ever imagine that someone may claim 20 points for PTE before they actually pass the exam? say like someone thinks he will get 79 for PTE in the future, but he updates his PTE score with a fake PTE score report on 22/01/2018, his DOE will be 22/01/2018 right? then next month he get his real PTE score report, he then updates his PTE info in the EOI system, nothing will change right coz his points stays the same. So his DOE will still be 22/01/2018 but he actually get the score one month later. I mean in this situation, this person will definitely be rejected when he apply for 189 or 190. 

I'm not sure about skill assessment, but have u ever imagine that if this is ok, then anyone can submit their EOI without any supporting documents at anytime?


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

bb8 said:


> I think u misunderstood. If u get a better score, say originally u have 10 points with 65 PTE, now u have 79 PTE which can entitle u 20 points. When u updates this info in EOI system, ur points will increase by 10 right? therefore u will have a new DOE. that's totally fine since ur PTE score report and ur DOE is on the same date.
> 
> But did u ever imagine that someone may claim 20 points for PTE before they actually pass the exam? say like someone thinks he will get 79 for PTE in the future, but he updates his PTE score with a fake PTE score report on 22/01/2018, his DOE will be 22/01/2018 right? then next month he get his real PTE score report, he then updates his PTE info in the EOI system, nothing will change right coz his points stays the same. So his DOE will still be 22/01/2018 but he actually get the score one month later. I mean in this situation, this person will definitely be rejected when he apply for 189 or 190.
> 
> I'm not sure about skill assessment, but have u ever imagine that if this is ok, then anyone can submit their EOI without any supporting documents at anytime?


Oh now I got it. Yes in that case it is providing fake information. You are right.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Mad.cat said:


> Why did they submit those fake EOI's? Just to screw other people or what intention they had?


yep, God knows what's in their minds...maybe they had to go home so they wanna make everyone go home...But more important is I think it's DIBP's responsibility to control those risks, the EOI system is so fragile and too easy to be fooled. Anyone without any IT knowledge can submit lots of fake EOIs as long as they want to. 

As I said before, there are a lot of ways to solve this problem, it's just DIBP dont want to ...


----------



## Goodluck1512 (Jan 5, 2018)

Mad.cat said:


> bb8 said:
> 
> 
> > yep u r right but u can always change ur info in EOI system including the skill assessment details, as long as u dont change the points, the DOE will stay the same. But u may be rejected when u apply for 189 or 190 if u have some dates issue for the documents u submitted. I'm not sure about skill assessment but u'll definitely be rejected say if your PTE/IELTS score report date is later than your DOE. So my suggestion is to be very careful about the switching, or maybe u can ask DIBP directly.
> ...


It looks fake if your points doesnt change.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Goodluck1512 said:


> MirandaLi said:
> 
> 
> > We need to report this to Dibp. So they can manually send the invitation.
> ...


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

They should make rule that if someone gets invitation and won't apply within 60 days he should be excluded from participating in new rounds for let's say 6 months. I believe if someone submitted real eoi and got invited he will definitely apply within 60 days. If not then it was probably fake EOI.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

bb8 said:


> I think I read about cases like this somewhere else, that's why I'm not sure about the switching. If it's ok, I can even submit my EOI with 20 points for PTE even before I get my PTE score, then I can update my EOI when I actually get it. It wont change the points so the DOE stays the same. I think DIBP will reject this kinda application at least, or it's not fair for all of us. It's like telling me I can submit my EOI at the first date I arrived in Australia, kinda weird...


Not sure about switching but I have seen some agents who create EOI with fake PTE result and suspend it, then after getting the actual result, they update and activate the EOI, and DOE not change , since the total points has not been affected , and DIBO only ask for and check the latest claimed points. Do not recommend to do this though.

Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

bb8 said:


> I dont know whether u know that in Sep last year, there were a lot of fake 85 for accountants, so for that round, even DIBP invited 200 or 300 I think, but no 80 got invited. DIBP also admitted that there are loopholes in their system, so they did a manual invitation later for that round. For now, I think whoever doing this wont submit a large number of EOIs with very high points at once anymore, but who can make sure they arent doing it slowly and with fewer number to fool the system?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why don’t they restrict one EOI per passport ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

hkglpr said:


> Why don’t they restrict one EOI per passport ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Even if they do that, ppl can still enter imaginary passport numbers. The best way is to charge a fee which can be adjusted into the final application fee. OR, re-send ITAs to others in case nobody used them.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

As far as I know department does have access to all updates to eoi and they check your previously submitted pte candidate number for validity of old results. This behaviour warrants 3 years ban under PIC 4020 and could have extended to 10 years but the legislation amendment didn't go through. Don't be fooled by agents all they care about is extracting visa lodgement money and it's your future that will be ruined. Better to wait that getting excluded on the basis of providing fraudulent information. 



aminn_524 said:


> bb8 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I read about cases like this somewhere else, that's why I'm not sure about the switching. If it's ok, I can even submit my EOI with 20 points for PTE even before I get my PTE score, then I can update my EOI when I actually get it. It wont change the points so the DOE stays the same. I think DIBP will reject this kinda application at least, or it's not fair for all of us. It's like telling me I can submit my EOI at the first date I arrived in Australia, kinda weird...
> ...


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

bb8 said:


> I think u misunderstood. If u get a better score, say originally u have 10 points with 65 PTE, now u have 79 PTE which can entitle u 20 points. When u updates this info in EOI system, ur points will increase by 10 right? therefore u will have a new DOE. that's totally fine since ur PTE score report and ur DOE is on the same date.
> 
> But did u ever imagine that someone may claim 20 points for PTE before they actually pass the exam? say like someone thinks he will get 79 for PTE in the future, but he updates his PTE score with a fake PTE score report on 22/01/2018, his DOE will be 22/01/2018 right? then next month he get his real PTE score report, he then updates his PTE info in the EOI system, nothing will change right coz his points stays the same. So his DOE will still be 22/01/2018 but he actually get the score one month later. I mean in this situation, this person will definitely be rejected when he apply for 189 or 190.
> 
> I'm not sure about skill assessment, but have u ever imagine that if this is ok, then anyone can submit their EOI without any supporting documents at anytime?


I understand there would be a conflict between DOE and your PTE score, but this can happen, let say, you got 79+ and claimed 20 points for English, but you took another exam for any reason and got 90 in all parts, there is no point to update your result, but you can do it, and nothing is fake and all is real. As I said I just saw some agents have advised some of my friends to do this and they claimed that COs do not ask for your previous English results even if there is a conflict. This is what I heard and I am not sure if it is true.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> Even if they do that, ppl can still enter imaginary passport numbers. The best way is to charge a fee which can be adjusted into the final application fee. OR, re-send ITAs to others in case nobody used them.


If anyone put fake passport number, they cannot submit the visa application. Once you are invited to apply for visa, you cant change the name, passport details etc given in the EOI.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

sumitsagar said:


> As far as I know department does have access to all updates to eoi and they check your previously submitted pte candidate number for validity of old results. This behaviour warrants 3 years ban under PIC 4020 and could have extended to 10 years but the legislation amendment didn't go through. Don't be fooled by agents all they care about is extracting visa lodgement money and it's your future that will be ruined. Better to wait that getting excluded on the basis of providing fraudulent information.


yes, completely agree, and I myself never trust any agent, have done the whole process by myself. This was what I heard and do not recommend anyone to do this since it could ruin your whole future. But I suspect if it is true and can affect many people. I know that DIBP have access to all your updates, but let say you first create a fake EOI with 4 65 in pte, then after for example 1 month you took an exam and got 70+. While lodging your visa, you only sent your latest result though PTE website which is enough. DIBP have access to all your updates , even if they check your previous results, they cannot verify it since you only sent your latest score though PTE website. They have access to only some numbers which are created by yourself.


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> I understand there would be a conflict between DOE and your PTE score, but this can happen, let say, you got 79+ and claimed 20 points for English, but you took another exam for any reason and got 90 in all parts, there is no point to update your result, but you can do it, and nothing is fake and all is real. As I said I just saw some agents have advised some of my friends to do this and they claimed that COs do not ask for your previous English results even if there is a conflict. This is what I heard and I am not sure if it is true.


Btw, I took IELTS and I went for an Enquiry on Result on my initial score. My score increased as a result of the EoR and then my points increased. so my Date of IELTS exam remains the same but my score changed. I hope they will be aware of this and will ask me for my result change letter rather than assuming that I misinformed!


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> Btw, I took IELTS and I went for an Enquiry on Result on my initial score. My score increased as a result of the EoR and then my points increased. so my Date of IELTS exam remains the same but my score changed. I hope they will be aware of this and will ask me for my result change letter rather than assuming that I misinformed!


Attach that letter with your docs for clarification so they don't have to ask for anything.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

I submitted NSW 190 as well today. Tired of waiting for 189. Lost hope I will be invited in this FY. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan7 (Jan 20, 2018)

Is it true that they are using the quota of 189 skill-select on NZ stream?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jonathan7 said:


> Is it true that they are using the quota of 189 skill-select on NZ stream?


It’s true

Cheers


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Can anyone give me some advice on one of my EOI please?

I have submitted one EOI in 2016 (when I only passed my skill assessment but dont have enough points), then I updated my EOI few times. But now it's only few months until it's two years since the submission date. I was told that EOI is only valid for 2 years, after that time, EOI will be eliminated from the EOI system. 

The problem is I updated that EOI like 2 or 3 months earlier, and the DOE is on that date. But if I cant get my invitation after few months, my EOI will be eliminated from the system and I think I will lose that DOE.

Can anyone help me to solve this problem? I can only submit a new EOI now?


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

bb8 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> You look like you are pretty familiar with this EOI mess. May I ask you some questions? Firstly I submitted eoi using both accountant and auditor, but I only got 75 and I can't get any more points. My DOE is 20/11/2017, do u think I have any chance to get an invitation? And I notice DIBP mentioned that accountants occupation ceiling includes other types of skilled visa. Does this mean that accountant invitations are already ran out for this year?
> 
> ...





aminn_524 said:


> Not sure about switching but I have seen some agents who create EOI with fake PTE result and suspend it, then after getting the actual result, they update and activate the EOI, and DOE not change , since the total points has not been affected , and DIBO only ask for and check the latest claimed points. Do not recommend to do this though.
> 
> Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk


I've checked some cases and they all said that if the change u made to ur EOI doesnt affect the fact that u r invited, u can do whatever u want, but I think it's pretty hard to decide whether it can affect it or not. what I heard is that CO will check the effective date and ur DOE, I'm not sure whether every CO will do that. But it's too risky for me to do that, this could be a loophole in their application process. Who knows whether they gonna find out someday...


----------



## kunalbatra46 (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi tony,

Can you please advise on the new changes in skilled occupation list, which states that managment accountants and taxations accountant need to work in firms with sales over 1 million and more than 5 employees, i am just wondering if that is for skilled visa,s or only for employee sponsored visas? Would there be a problem in getting my experiance assessed from CPA as a taxation accountant as i am working in a small boutique firm, and i think there revenue is less than a million.

Thanks


----------



## Goodluck1512 (Jan 5, 2018)

bb8 said:


> Can anyone give me some advice on one of my EOI please?
> 
> I have submitted one EOI in 2016 (when I only passed my skill assessment but dont have enough points), then I updated my EOI few times. But now it's only few months until it's two years since the submission date. I was told that EOI is only valid for 2 years, after that time, EOI will be eliminated from the EOI system.
> 
> ...


I have done same thing. My migration agent told me that if you updated the eoi with points increased then the 2 years starts from that date. If you have same points then it will expire in 2 years. I updated mine on december 2017 increasing 5 points, so my eoi will expire on december 2019. He is australian migration lawyer and has been doing this job from long time.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Goodluck1512 said:


> I have done same thing. My migration agent told me that if you updated the eoi with points increased then the 2 years starts from that date. If you have same points then it will expire in 2 years. I updated mine on december 2017 increasing 5 points, so my eoi will expire on december 2019. He is australian migration lawyer and has been doing this job from long time.


U mean like the expiry date of an EOI is counting from the DOE instead of the initial submission date right? I increased my points 2-3 months ago, so my EOI will be expired after two years since 2-3 months ago right? oh, that's really good news. Thank you


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

jericholaw said:


> You can do it! Your score are close!


Alas..... Did it...


----------



## uetian (Feb 16, 2016)

Experts i need some advice...
I have total 6 years of experience and out of these 6 years first 8 months have designation as Trainee Engineer. When i submitted my EOI, initially, i mistakenly ticked it as relevant experience and submitted EOI. Later on i updated my EOI just to mark it as irrelevant to my Occupation.
Though my points did not change and DOE remained same, but will it make any difference at later stage after invitation and during visa processing?
Regards

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

uetian said:


> Experts i need some advice...
> I have total 6 years of experience and out of these 6 years first 8 months have designation as Trainee Engineer. When i submitted my EOI, initially, i mistakenly ticked it as relevant experience and submitted EOI. Later on i updated my EOI just to mark it as irrelevant to my Occupation.
> Though my points did not change and DOE remained same, but will it make any difference at later stage after invitation and during visa processing?
> Regards
> ...


it will not make any difference


----------



## seerat (Jan 19, 2018)

hii everyone, I have submitted by Eoi with 60 points ,nominated occupation registered nurse 254423 . now I am in australia my current visa is about to expire. can anyone give me suggestion is it gud to wait for invitation.

thank you


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

y2j said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Any chance of invites for 489 family before July 2018?
> 
> I have one in pro rata lodged with 75 points 30/10/2017 and another non-pro rata 75 points 30/11/2017.


currently at 70 + 10 with only 5 invites - so if 5 invites increase to 10 or 15 then maybe you get invited

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

bb8 said:


> Thx Tony, but in fact my intention is not just to remain in Au actually. I am really planing to make a change in my career. I think I mentioned before that I really dont wanna be an accountant anymore, by my own experiences, Australian labour market doesn't need so many accountants or auditors in fact, so it's really hard to get an accounting job and as far as I know, and the salary level is way below engineer or IT related jobs. In my own country, if I dont have a bachelor degree in engineering or IT, it's impossible to apply for a master degree in those areas, I can only do accounting or business related degrees. I mean I understand DIBP may have their own views, but is it possible to make myself clear and make them understand my situation? if I only wanna stay in Au, I'd rather do a diploma which is much cheaper and the duration is much shorter. Is there any ways to safely get the student visa?
> 
> Thank you very much for your help.


No - but if you apply and get refused, you can appeal and actually complete the new Diploma while on your Bridging Visa A and have no work restrictions while you study

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

hkglpr said:


> Tony,
> Even after June 2018, the situation is more or less the same??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Next year is an unknown so best concentrate on this year until we know the story from 01 July 2018

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Goodluck1512 said:


> hi tony
> If someone has an experience assesed as a general accountant, can he claim points using same experience as an auditor? And also while switching the occupation , date of effect changes if his birthday falls after the eoi lodged. Is this right?
> Thank you


Hi

No, you cannot score experience points for Auditor EOI if it is Accountant experience. Switching does not change the DOE on the home page as far as I know - it only changes it on the second page which does not count

Regards

Tony


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Dear tony, 

Do you think 70 pointers non pro rata will get invited in this year 

Kindly advise 

Thanks 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

bb8 said:


> Hi Tony, I remember one thing about switching from accountant to auditor.
> 
> I think DIBP require us to have a DOE which is either later or on the same date of all the documents effective date. If u dont do so, u'll still get invitation that's for sure coz the system is automatic, but u'll be rejected when u apply for 189 visa.
> 
> For example, if one person has an accountant EOI with a DOE on 05/01/2018, but he decided to switch to auditor. Then he completes an occupation skill assessment say on 20/01/2018. I know It's ok to switch to auditor but remain the same DOE, but here comes a problem. The DOE is earlier than the occupation skill assessment effective date. So will this be a problem when those persons switching from accountant to auditor?


As long as the skills Assessment for Auditor is dated before the actual invite, then the legal requirements are met

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Goodluck1512 said:


> This is what i was asking in previous thread. Otherwise a person can lodge fake eoi as an accountant in october , then he can switch to auditor in december after he gets a genuine points required for invitation. He doesnt have to wait in line as his date of effect will still be the same. Someone completing their professional year in july 2018 can lodge his eoi now and switch it to other occupation in july. He gets advantage over people who lodged genuine eoi till july.


yes, there are some who play the system - look at the 3rd January results - a 70 point Other Engineer got invited at 70 points for 31 October 2016 - yes 2016. Could only happen if the person lodged it on 31st October 2016 and suspended it before the invitation round in November 2016. maybe they only scored 60 at the time and eventually got the 20 points for English and re-activated their 70 point EOI in November or December ?

Regards

tony


----------



## keshannilanga (Jan 21, 2018)

Hello guys i need your opinion regarding my score!

ANZSCO	: Civil Engineer 233211


Age - 29 - 30
Proficient English - 10
Education - 15
Experience - 5

Total Points for 189 Visa - 60

EOI Submitted SC 189 with 60 points :- 30 Oct, 2017
EOI Submitted SS 190 (NSW) with 65 points: 30 Oct 2017

Invited : 
Lodged:
Med Examination done: 
PCC :
Direct Grant:


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

abin said:


> Yes...they will reject while applyinh for visa..
> Same situation with me too....my DOE was initially nov 11 but one of the doc was not accessed properly but point was 70....and had to change my DOE since the accessed date on the doc was more than initial DOE even though points were same....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi Abin

Maybe you chose to change your DOe or were wrongly advised to change your DOE ? As long as you score the claimed total points AT TIME OF INVITE, then your visa application will be processed. You may have claimed 5 points for experience that will never get recognised - but by the time you got invited, you realised this and after completing Professional year you did not update the EOI to claim the extra 5 points - you would meet visa requirements by scoring zero for experience and 5 for PY - even though PY was never mentioned in your EOI

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Faraz365 said:


> But what I know is, when submitting eoi for any occupation. It will ask for assessment referance number. If we change our occupation.then there will be different reference number compared to the ref number which we had kept in eoi.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


Does not matter if EOI has different reference number

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

bb8 said:


> Can anyone give me some advice on one of my EOI please?
> 
> I have submitted one EOI in 2016 (when I only passed my skill assessment but dont have enough points), then I updated my EOI few times. But now it's only few months until it's two years since the submission date. I was told that EOI is only valid for 2 years, after that time, EOI will be eliminated from the EOI system.
> 
> ...


This is why you should never update an existing EOI with more points and even lodge new one if it is s=auto increased. Lodge new EOi immediately but you will have slipped 3 months in the queue

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

kunalbatra46 said:


> Hi tony,
> 
> Can you please advise on the new changes in skilled occupation list, which states that managment accountants and taxations accountant need to work in firms with sales over 1 million and more than 5 employees, i am just wondering if that is for skilled visa,s or only for employee sponsored visas? Would there be a problem in getting my experiance assessed from CPA as a taxation accountant as i am working in a small boutique firm, and i think there revenue is less than a million.
> 
> Thanks


Caveats only apply to 457 and 186 employer sponsored visas.

Regards

tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Goodluck1512 said:


> I have done same thing. My migration agent told me that if you updated the eoi with points increased then the 2 years starts from that date. If you have same points then it will expire in 2 years. I updated mine on december 2017 increasing 5 points, so my eoi will expire on december 2019. He is australian migration lawyer and has been doing this job from long time.


He is wrong - 100% wrong

tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

seerat said:


> hii everyone, I have submitted by Eoi with 60 points ,nominated occupation registered nurse 254423 . now I am in australia my current visa is about to expire. can anyone give me suggestion is it gud to wait for invitation.
> 
> thank you


You have no chance and need to apply to Regional NSW for 489 sponsorship asap

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Dear tony,
> 
> Do you think 70 pointers non pro rata will get invited in this year
> 
> ...


I can't say as I don't know what the limits will be for the next 5 months - what I can say is that you will not be invited if it stays at 300 per round from now to June 2018 - unless you are ICT BA or have EOI with DOE in Early November 2017 or maybe early December at a stretch - so any increase of 300 (in addition to any Accountant invites that may occur) will see the 70 point invitation DOe progress faster 

Regards

Tony


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> I can't say as I don't know what the limits will be for the next 5 months - what I can say is that you will not be invited if it stays at 300 per round from now to June 2018 - unless you are ICT BA or have EOI with DOE in Early November 2017 or maybe early December at a stretch - so any increase of 300 (in addition to any Accountant invites that may occur) will see the 70 point invitation DOe progress faster
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony,
Does the same apply for Industrial Engineer (2335) with 70 points? With 300 invitations per round is there any chance to get an invite until June?


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi tony
Any hope for me. ,can't increase my point anymore. At 65point doe 30/09/2017 for agricultural scientists. Age 25
Education 15
English. 20
Experience 5
Spouse a medical doctor,can't claim point .except she does AMC in Australia. 
Av spent soooi much to get here.I had to sacrifice a lot of things. Pls any advice for me. Thanks Tony. Will appreciate ur advice.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Moncouer said:


> Hi tony
> Any hope for me. ,can't increase my point anymore. At 65point doe 30/09/2017 for agricultural scientists. Age 25
> Education 15
> English. 20
> ...


Hey I hope I have good news for you. I just checked the website of australian northern territory.
They need agricultural scientist.
Here is the link.
Northern Territory Migration Occupation List (A-F) | Australia's Northern Territory

Try to apply there. Maybe you have good chance.


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Moncouer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi tony
> ...


 Will definitely check. Thank u soo much


----------



## Goodluck1512 (Jan 5, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Goodluck1512 said:
> 
> 
> > I have done same thing. My migration agent told me that if you updated the eoi with points increased then the 2 years starts from that date. If you have same points then it will expire in 2 years. I updated mine on december 2017 increasing 5 points, so my eoi will expire on december 2019. He is australian migration lawyer and has been doing this job from long time.
> ...


Hi tony
I asked him this question because first time i lodged my eoi on 30 may 2016 with 60 points. Then updated with 70 points on april 2017. Then again updated with 75 points on 14 december 2017. He sent me email saying 2 years starts from the last update and i still have 24 months. What should i do? Please give me a suggestion.
Thank you


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Hi Tony,
> Does the same apply for Industrial Engineer (2335) with 70 points? With 300 invitations per round is there any chance to get an invite until June?


Exactly the same for all occupations except for Auditors, Accountants and ICT BAs.

There has been no stability for more than 2 months so hopefully that will continue in February with a rise in numbers:

1000 per round lasted 2 months - July and August
1750 per round lasted 1 month - September
1250 per round lasted 1 month - October
700 per round lasted 1 month - November
300 per round has so far lasted 2 months - December and January

surely it can't get less than 300 ? But I am sure I said the same for December - surely it could not get less than 700.

I think February is a big month as if Immigration want to adjust the invites to effect the number of actual visas lodged and granted before 01 July 2018, any later than February is cutting it a bit fine to actually approve a resultant visa application this program year. 

Equally, any increase for February might just be for February and it reverts to 300 or closes off from March - so many different things could happen in the next 5 months.

Regards


Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Moncouer said:


> Hi tony
> Any hope for me. ,can't increase my point anymore. At 65point doe 30/09/2017 for agricultural scientists. Age 25
> Education 15
> English. 20
> ...


65 does not look too hopeful - I am surprised you have not applied for 190 Sponsorship from NT or Vic - OR 489 Regional Sponsorship from South Australia or many of the Regional NSW areas - huge potential for State Sponsorship.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Goodluck1512 said:


> Hi tony
> I asked him this question because first time i lodged my eoi on 30 may 2016 with 60 points. Then updated with 70 points on april 2017. Then again updated with 75 points on 14 december 2017. He sent me email saying 2 years starts from the last update and i still have 24 months. What should i do? Please give me a suggestion.
> Thank you


Each day since 14th December 2017, you lose 1 day in the queue for any new EOI that you delay in lodging. so if you lodge new 75 point EOI today, you will have lost 40 days in the 75 point queue due to the bad advice - assuming your 1st EOI gets no invite before it dies in 4 months time. No problem having 2 EOIs, just withdraw new one if the 1st one gets an invite.

Regards


Tony


----------



## Migrantnurse18 (Jan 12, 2018)

*Advice before i lose my mind..completley*

Ok guys so I submitted by EOI in December 2017 as registered mental health nurse.

My current 457 expires on the 28th April 2018.

I have 60 points for 189 and 65 for 190 now i am not disillusioned i know that there is no way in hell of an invite on those points.

I have PTE booked for February to increase points. My question is if i manage to get another 10 points from this bumping me up to 70 points do you think i will have an invite before April or do i really really need the 20 points to get me to 80. If by some miracle i get to 80 do you think i most definitely will get an invite before that date? I know you cant give a definite but a very probable will do!

Thanks All


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Migrantnurse18 said:


> Ok guys so I submitted by EOI in December 2017 as registered mental health nurse.
> 
> My current 457 expires on the 28th April 2018.
> 
> ...


Hi

70 + 5 may get you 190 NSW invite but it would be after yoru via runs out - 80 for 189 would have serious chance of getting invited the next round after you lodge the EOI

Applying for 489 Regional NSW may just get you invited for 489 before your visa expires - IO know it costs $800 to apply for 489 NSW but that should be your insurance in case your other plans for 189 and 190 do not come off

Regards

Tony


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

*Chance of getting invite for 2613* with 75 points*

hi Seniors,

I submitted my EOI yesterday for 261311 with 75 points. What are my chances of getting an invite in the next round?

Thanks.


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Moncouer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi tony
> ...


 I did apply for state sponsorship 190/for NSW n Victoria. Victoria denied me,but am waiting on NSW. Will check out sa 489,n Tasmania too. Thanx for your reply.appreciate


----------



## Goodluck1512 (Jan 5, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Each day since 14th December 2017, you lose 1 day in the queue for any new EOI that you delay in lodging. so if you lodge new 75 point EOI today, you will have lost 40 days in the 75 point queue due to the bad advice - assuming your 1st EOI gets no invite before it dies in 4 months time. No problem having 2 EOIs, just withdraw new one if the 1st one gets an invite.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


Thank you tony. I have lodged a new eoi. I spoke to him today and he sticks to the same answer that he gave me last time. Have you got any official link from dibp which answers to my question? I can go to him with the proof and also will seek for legal advice as he might have ruined my hope of getting permanent residency.
Thank you


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks for the response Tony. Truly appreciate your help.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

bb8 said:


> I dont know whether u know that in Sep last year, there were a lot of fake 85 for accountants, so for that round, even DIBP invited 200 or 300 I think, but no 80 got invited. DIBP also admitted that there are loopholes in their system, so they did a manual invitation later for that round. For now, I think whoever doing this wont submit a large number of EOIs with very high points at once anymore, but who can make sure they arent doing it slowly and with fewer number to fool the system?
> 
> I think the simplest way to solve fake EOI is to charge us on submitting EOI, let's say like $300 each. and to encourage someone who already got one invitation to suspend other EOI, they can simply refund the $300 when applicants actually apply for the visa or suspend the EOI. I dont think anyone will do fake EOI when DIBP charge them $300 each. DIBP even dont need to do any updates to their "smart" system...It's not hard and I am very willing to pay the $300 since I am a genuine applicant. So I think there are lots of ways to control those problems, it's just DIBP doesnt want to. Who knows what they r planning to do...
> 
> BTW, how did u find out someone is submitting fake EOI? Can u report this to DIBP?


I remember earlier in this forum, someone didn't get invite. To revenge, he lodged a bunch of 80 EOIs for engineering. Later on he posted in the forum and urge people to try Canada. He was reported to DIBP.

You are absolutely right, there are hundreds of ways to prevent this from happening. DIBP just don't want to do it. They are government, not some private company that serve for their customers. Even if they don't improve, you still need to pay tax.


----------



## rajjishraj (Jul 12, 2016)

Goodluck1512 said:


> Thank you tony. I have lodged a new eoi. I spoke to him today and he sticks to the same answer that he gave me last time. Have you got any official link from dibp which answers to my question? I can go to him with the proof and also will seek for legal advice as he might have ruined my hope of getting permanent residency.
> Thank you


Did you create a new account for the new EOI? Even I am in same boat. My EOI will expire in August.


----------



## Migrantnurse18 (Jan 12, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 70 + 5 may get you 190 NSW invite but it would be after yoru via runs out - 80 for 189 would have serious chance of getting invited the next round after you lodge the EOI
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony

I don't really know much about the 489 but i will definitely look into it, I am getting desperate here! I don't care how much my back plan costs me!


----------



## Goodluck1512 (Jan 5, 2018)

rajjishraj said:


> Did you create a new account for the new EOI? Even I am in same boat. My EOI will expire in August.


Yes , I did.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Moncouer said:


> Will definitely check. Thank u soo much


Tony is absolutely right. Just checked.nsw also have agricultural scientist in their occupation list.
Create 2 eois and in one select 190 for northern territory. And in second eoi select 190 for nsw.

I hope either one will send you invite.

Good luck


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

If we apply for the pre invite received, does it mean we won't get invited for 189 at all. My agent says if we apply for 190 we can't apply for 189. I mean this is completely confusing, I thought pre-invite had nothing to do with 189.


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

*hi*

Guys, What is the chance of getting invite for 189 65 pointers in software engineer or PR 190 70 pointers . I am reallly fed up 





purnamani1 said:


> If we apply for the pre invite received, does it mean we won't get invited for 189 at all. My agent says if we apply for 190 we can't apply for 189. I mean this is completely confusing, I thought pre-invite had nothing to do with 189.


----------



## immaculateaman (Sep 5, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> If we apply for the pre invite received, does it mean we won't get invited for 189 at all. My agent says if we apply for 190 we can't apply for 189. I mean this is completely confusing, I thought pre-invite had nothing to do with 189.




Your agent is fooling you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riaz2783 (Jan 2, 2017)

Can some one guide me how to take NAATI from pakistan? Can i get additional 5 points for this?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

ankititp said:


> Guys, What is the chance of getting invite for 189 65 pointers in software engineer or PR 190 70 pointers . I am reallly fed up


At the moment close to none, our only hope is 190 (I have same points)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> If we apply for the pre invite received, does it mean we won't get invited for 189 at all. My agent says if we apply for 190 we can't apply for 189. I mean this is completely confusing, I thought pre-invite had nothing to do with 189.


If you only have one EOI for the 189 and 190, the EOI will suspend when you get invited to make the 189 or 190 visa application (not the pre-invite). The 60 days you have then to lodge the 189 or 190 will mean that you cannot be invited for the other during that 60 day period - if you have two separate EOIs then you could get invited for the 189 during the 60 day lodgement period of the 190 invite, and vice versa.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Goodluck1512 said:


> Thank you tony. I have lodged a new eoi. I spoke to him today and he sticks to the same answer that he gave me last time. Have you got any official link from dibp which answers to my question? I can go to him with the proof and also will seek for legal advice as he might have ruined my hope of getting permanent residency.
> Thank you



This is from the Sillselect menu - click onto the heading "if you are not invited or selected"

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil#tab-content-1


*If you are not invited or selected*
_Many more people want to migrate to Australia than there are places available. This means not everyone who completes an EOI will receive an invitation to apply for a visa. Your EOI will stay in SkillSelect for a maximum of two years. At any time during the validity of your EOI, you can update your details to reflect any additional qualifications or experience you might have obtained. This might increase your likelihood of being invited or an employer contacting you. You might receive notifications from SkillSelect during this time to notify you of visa program changes, the expiration of your EOI, or other information that you might find useful. You will not be notified of the progress of your EOI or be able to obtain any updates on the likelihood of receiving an invitation. After each invitation round for the independent and skilled regional (provisional) sponsored visas, the Department will publish on the SkillSelect website the lowest points scoring points test mark that allowed an EOI to be invited. This will give you an indication of your potential for receiving an invitation in future rounds.

An EOI is not a visa application. You cannot access merits review by the Migration Review Tribunal (MRT). If you want to express concerns to the department about the invitation process, contact us through Client feedback._


Regards

Tony


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

Anybody knows how many invitations were senr on 18 jan?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodluck1512 (Jan 5, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Goodluck1512 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you tony. I have lodged a new eoi. I spoke to him today and he sticks to the same answer that he gave me last time. Have you got any official link from dibp which answers to my question? I can go to him with the proof and also will seek for legal advice as he might have ruined my hope of getting permanent residency.
> ...


Thank you tony. He now says i am right. He says if i dont receive an invitation by may , he will put new eoi. I lodged a new one today. I aready loose 40 days. Cant rely on him anymore. I made a big mistake. I was worried about it in december and i asked him. i made a mistake that i believed on his words.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

yurigeorge said:


> Anybody knows how many invitations were senr on 18 jan?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I made it another 300 with no invites for Accountants - not official yet

Tony


----------



## jaisanu11 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Anticipated Date for Invitation.*

Hi All,

Me and my spouse have submitted EOI on 17 Jan 2018 with 70 points for 189 visa type.

What will be the average waiting time for us to get an invite as per current scenarios .

It will be helpful if anyone experienced can share his or her views. 

And will it be better to send an EOI for 190

Thanks..


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Goodluck1512 said:


> Thank you tony. He now says i am right. He says if i dont receive an invitation by may , he will put new eoi. I lodged a new one today. I aready loose 40 days. Cant rely on him anymore. I made a big mistake. I was worried about it in december and i asked him. i made a mistake that i believed on his words.


What a clown - your agent still does not understand the system otherwise he would have said let's immediately lodge a new EOI to run concurrently with the old EOI.

anyway, you are back on track albeit a bit further behind if you do not get invited on the old EOI.

Regards

Tony


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi Tony, in your estimates how many Accounting EOIs for 80 points and plus are being lodged every day.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> What a clown - your agent still does not understand the system otherwise he would have said let's immediately lodge a new EOI to run concurrently with the old EOI.
> 
> anyway, you are back on track albeit a bit further behind if you do not get invited on the old EOI.
> 
> ...


They's why I hate agents. They all say yes yes until you pay them and then they have no idea how to proceed. After visiting 4 migration agencies I decided to do it alone.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Mad.cat said:


> They's why I hate agents. They all say yes yes until you pay them and then they have no idea how to proceed. After visiting 4 migration agencies I decided to do it alone.


Absolutely...my agent is the real king of clowns...he says it's there company policy not to lodge separate eoi for 189 and 190....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

I have question on payments. Can I pay for my 190 by credit card on DIBP website after I get approval from nsw? 
What is current price for
Main applicant:
Spouse:
Child below 12 years old:


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

sumitsagar said:


> Hi Tony, in your estimates how many Accounting EOIs for 80 points and plus are being lodged every day.


About 90 per fortnight - so just over 6 per day I reckon

Tony


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> I have question on payments. Can I pay for my 190 by credit card on DIBP website after I get approval from nsw?
> What is current price for
> Main applicant:
> Spouse:
> Child below 12 years old:


Yes you can pay by credit card.
Prices are primary 3670 spouse 1835 and for child I think it is 900 AUD.


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks



Welshtone said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony, in your estimates how many Accounting EOIs for 80 points and plus are being lodged every day.
> ...


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> I made it another 300 with no invites for Accountants - not official yet
> 
> Tony


Thanks man, any idea how would i fair ICT business analyst 65 points? Prorata

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Repor...papers/managing-australias-migrant-intake.pdf. 
I guess dis a good move at least.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Exactly the same for all occupations except for Auditors, Accountants and ICT BAs.
> 
> There has been no stability for more than 2 months so hopefully that will continue in February with a rise in numbers:
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony. We all need to hope. All the best to all of you!


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

I have a question for the experts here. 

1. My spouse didnot pass ine if the subjects in her b.tech but she have the course completion certificate with her. I am considering only her intermediate or +2 level of education which she has medium of instruction as english. 

Now, question is, whether is it enough to show that her her medium of instruction is english w.r.t. intermediate? Or should she write a pte with min 30marks in all bands while submitting the docs during the visa application after the invite.


----------



## rajjishraj (Jul 12, 2016)

aswin4PR said:


> I have a question for the experts here.
> 
> 1. My spouse didnot pass ine if the subjects in her b.tech but she have the course completion certificate with her. I am considering only her intermediate or +2 level of education which she has medium of instruction as english.
> 
> Now, question is, whether is it enough to show that her her medium of instruction is english w.r.t. intermediate? Or should she write a pte with min 30marks in all bands while submitting the docs during the visa application after the invite.


PTE would be safer. She needs to get overall score 30


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aswin4PR said:


> I have a question for the experts here.
> 
> 1. My spouse didnot pass ine if the subjects in her b.tech but she have the course completion certificate with her. I am considering only her intermediate or +2 level of education which she has medium of instruction as english.
> 
> Now, question is, whether is it enough to show that her her medium of instruction is english w.r.t. intermediate? Or should she write a pte with min 30marks in all bands while submitting the docs during the visa application after the invite.


The rules are very clear

Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.

OR


Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English

I presume she would fit in one of the categories 
Get evidence for that

English test will cost more then 10k and is money down that drain, if the above can suffice 
Cheers


----------



## funkyninja (May 4, 2015)

Just put my EOI in on 22 Jan. What do you think my chances are for the next round? :/


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi,

Are there any pre invites in January after NSW resumed operations?

I am also expecting it.

My points break up is as follows:
ANZSCO: 261312 ( Developer programmer)
Age: 30
Education: 15
PTE: 20

Total points for 189: 65
Total points for SS : 70

Please let me know if anyone has received.
When can I expect pre invite from them?

Thanks
Trusha


----------



## uetian (Feb 16, 2016)

Experts i need a quick guidance..
I have applied subsequent entrant visa 489 for my wife and child. After payment of fee, I am not able to upload the documents as attach documents tab is not shown. I can only see attach more documents options.
Kindly someone explain what could be the reason of this.
Regards 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ksuresh209 (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi 

I my PTE score is L 64, S 64, R 64 , W 67..with this score can I claim 10 points or should I be scoring 65 in all individual skills.. please confirm

Regards

Suresh


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

ksuresh209 said:


> Hi
> 
> I my PTE score is L 64, S 64, R 64 , W 67..with this score can I claim 10 points or should I be scoring 65 in all individual skills.. please confirm
> 
> ...


You should be having 65 in individual sections to claim 10 points.


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

It is not the overall score...the individual section should be 65+





ksuresh209 said:


> Hi
> 
> I my PTE score is L 64, S 64, R 64 , W 67..with this score can I claim 10 points or should I be scoring 65 in all individual skills.. please confirm
> 
> ...


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

korannetrusha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are there any pre invites in January after NSW resumed operations?
> 
> ...


For 190, you can get it any time as state does not follow any specific trend.( little difficult to get with 70 points)
For 189, not in this financial year if the invites stay at 300 per round.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

Moncouer said:


> http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Repor...papers/managing-australias-migrant-intake.pdf.
> I guess dis a good move at least.




Shall we organize and submit something useful there, rather than posting what will happen to me or when will I get invited, here?
Does our opinion count? I’m not sure though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The rules are very clear
> 
> Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> 
> ...


Her schooling till 10th is in Telugu medium... So, i think i need to go with pte....


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

Mad.cat said:


> I have question on payments. Can I pay for my 190 by credit card on DIBP website after I get approval from nsw?
> What is current price for
> Main applicant:
> Spouse:
> Child below 12 years old:


Hi,

It would be really helpful if you can post the email id from which you got the invite. I wanted to put some filters in my mail box.

Thank you in advance,
Ankush


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> Hi,
> 
> It would be really helpful if you can post the email id from which you got the invite. I wanted to put some filters in my mail box.
> 
> ...


I got from this email [email protected]


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Experts,

Nowadays I am quite not following any threads. Appreciate, if someone can tell me, if there are any invites from NSW for software engineers lately...

Thanks,


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Nowadays I am quite not following any threads. Appreciate, if someone can tell me, if there are any invites from NSW for software engineers lately...
> 
> Thanks,


feel for you bro


----------



## andre_fermart (Jan 23, 2018)

Guys, if I already have an EOI in the system, is there any problem to request student visa? I am thinking to go to Aus in order to increase my 65 points.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

andre_fermart said:


> Guys, if I already have an EOI in the system, is there any problem to request student visa? I am thinking to go to Aus in order to increase my 65 points.


You can apply for student visa without any issue.


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi Tony and newbienz


I have applied for 189/190 on 13 December for 189 and 7 Jan for 190 with 65 points for 189

Can you guys please suggest me as for which state should I apply to get state sponsorship the quickest for either 90 or 489? As my work visa is expiring in 5 months. 
My points breakdown is 
Age - 30 

English - 10

Australian degree - 20

Professional Year - 5

Work experience - 0 

 Total = 65
Total points :65+ 5( ss)= 70 for 190


Occupation code: 261311 analyst programmer.
Would really be thankful to u guys.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Yusuf_ said:


> Hi Tony and newbienz
> 
> 
> I have applied for 189/190 on 13 December for 189 and 7 Jan for 190 with 65 points for 189
> ...


Try to get 79 in PTE, it will be the quickest in my opinion. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> What a clown - your agent still does not understand the system otherwise he would have said let's immediately lodge a new EOI to run concurrently with the old EOI.
> 
> anyway, you are back on track albeit a bit further behind if you do not get invited on the old EOI.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

Luckily I have two EOIs at the time when I updated them...I've lodged a new EOI at the same time when I updated one of my old EOI coz I forgot the password of it and it was blocked...So now I have one EOI for accountant and the initial submission date is Nov 2017, but the other one is for audit which will be expired in few months...I‘ve completed my skill assessment in 2016 which I dont think will be a problem if I switch the accountant to audit. 

I haven't lodged two new EOI because at the time I updated them...everyone thought we'll be invited soon. I thought the other friend with the same situation hasn't predicted it as well.

Thank you so much for you advice. I think I'll give up the plan to do another degree coz my parents want me go home if I cant get invited this f/y...so many people's lives are ruined...


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> I remember earlier in this forum, someone didn't get invite. To revenge, he lodged a bunch of 80 EOIs for engineering. Later on he posted in the forum and urge people to try Canada. He was reported to DIBP.
> 
> You are absolutely right, there are hundreds of ways to prevent this from happening. DIBP just don't want to do it. They are government, not some private company that serve for their customers. Even if they don't improve, you still need to pay tax.


the worse thing is I dont think the reason they dont wanna do more things to protect the system is they r lazy. I think they r planning something. All those ridiculous mistakes are used to control the invitations volume. But at the same time, they still want international students to come to this country to support their education industry...

best example is the occupation ceiling for accountant, the reason I came to Au is not for immigration but I know a lot of students come here just because they wanna stay here. they announce 4700 at the beginning of this f/y, so many students may come here because they think the situation is good, then after half year, DIBP made that ridiculous notice, those students cant just drop from their school but to complete their degree...I guess all these things are just business, a way for them to make money...


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

abin said:


> Absolutely...my agent is the real king of clowns...he says it's there company policy not to lodge separate eoi for 189 and 190....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


********, ur agent is even worse than mine, at least my agent told me it's ok to lodge as many EOI as u want.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi guys,

any ideas about the chance accountants or auditors being invited with 75 points by NSW 190? (without 5 points for state nomination)


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

Guys, you don’t need agents for this. Don’t waste ur money. Agents can’t give you points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hkglpr said:


> Guys, you don’t need agents for this. Don’t waste ur money. Agents can’t give you points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


However, they can in a lot of cases to guide you through the process more smoothly. 

I have used an agent, i had good knowledge of the system, but wanted to have 2nd opinion on things... it was a great help. 

All in all it depends on a situation.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bb8 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> any ideas about the chance accountants or auditors being invited with 75 points by NSW 190? (without 5 points for state nomination)


at this stage any opinion is speculation.... however, you have a very high score, 80 with SS and i think it give you a decent chance.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> However, they can in a lot of cases to guide you through the process more smoothly.
> 
> I have used an agent, i had good knowledge of the system, but wanted to have 2nd opinion on things... it was a great help.
> 
> All in all it depends on a situation.


Depends on each agent I guess, my agent haven't replied my message for 3 days...I'm thinking about switch to another one...but no need until I get invited I guess


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

abin said:


> Absolutely...my agent is the real king of clowns...he says it's there company policy not to lodge separate eoi for 189 and 190....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


you mean he says "It is company policy not to work in the best interests of our clients" ????


Tony


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bb8 said:


> Depends on each agent I guess, my agent haven't replied my message for 3 days...I'm thinking about switch to another one...but no need until I get invited I guess


Yes, i have found agents based on referral. Some agents are useless.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

yurigeorge said:


> Thanks man, any idea how would i fair ICT business analyst 65 points? Prorata
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Probably move steady through the 70 pointers moving close to 14 days per round - so would never get into the 65 backlog

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

uetian said:


> Experts i need a quick guidance..
> I have applied subsequent entrant visa 489 for my wife and child. After payment of fee, I am not able to upload the documents as attach documents tab is not shown. I can only see attach more documents options.
> Kindly someone explain what could be the reason of this.
> Regards
> ...


Sometimes takes a day or two to change status from submitted to received - as soon as it does, you should receive acknowledgement email and be able to upload documents 

Tony


----------



## uetian (Feb 16, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Sometimes takes a day or two to change status from submitted to received - as soon as it does, you should receive acknowledgement email and be able to upload documents
> 
> Tony


Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Yusuf_ said:


> Hi Tony and newbienz
> 
> 
> I have applied for 189/190 on 13 December for 189 and 7 Jan for 190 with 65 points for 189
> ...


Hi

For 190 NSW and Vic, you are totally in the dark - at least with 489 to South Australia you are lodging an application that is actively going to be assessed

Regards

Tony


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> For 190 NSW and Vic, you are totally in the dark - at least with 489 to South Australia you are lodging an application that is actively going to be assessed
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

do u think 75 accountant or auditor still got any chance of being invited under NSW 190? and except ACT and NSW, what other states still accept accountant or auditor? (I've lived and studied in NSW since first arrival).

Thx


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> you mean he says "It is company policy not to work in the best interests of our clients" ????
> 
> 
> Tony


Yes...and the best thing..he is mara agent...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

bb8 said:


> the worse thing is I dont think the reason they dont wanna do more things to protect the system is they r lazy. I think they r planning something. All those ridiculous mistakes are used to control the invitations volume. But at the same time, they still want international students to come to this country to support their education industry...
> 
> best example is the occupation ceiling for accountant, the reason I came to Au is not for immigration but I know a lot of students come here just because they wanna stay here. they announce 4700 at the beginning of this f/y, so many students may come here because they think the situation is good, then after half year, DIBP made that ridiculous notice, those students cant just drop from their school but to complete their degree...I guess all these things are just business, a way for them to make money...


Yes, this makes sense! 
I feel like hearing senior officers in DIBP mocking us: "we preserve all the rights to explain."

In fact I am already prepared (mentally) if the worst happened: I am going to travel around the world for 1 year, go home and I can get a good job or start a business there. Luckily I am still young, can do whatever I want.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I think the whole system might be overhauled, as it stands now, it does not really work... small number of invitees, long processing times, no clarity.. we have been there before... in 2012 when the system was overhauled. 

I am just speculating, but at this stage I guess we can speculate.


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

Anybody know state selects ICT business analysts more.. since victoria apparently isnt

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I think the whole system might be overhauled, as it stands now, it does not really work... small number of invitees, long processing times, no clarity.. we have been there before... in 2012 when the system was overhauled.
> 
> I am just speculating, but at this stage I guess we can speculate.


do u know what's the situation like in 2012 and what happened next at that time?


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I think the whole system might be overhauled, as it stands now, it does not really work... small number of invitees, long processing times, no clarity.. we have been there before... in 2012 when the system was overhauled.
> 
> I am just speculating, but at this stage I guess we can speculate.


So the rumours could be real! In 2012, they introduced the current skill select system. In 2018, they want to have a big change to that system. 

Well from the software lifecycle point of view, this makes sense. But from a candidate point of view, this is disastrous!


----------



## Kalyani2711 (Oct 9, 2017)

Till when can I expect an invitation.

261313.
Age : 30 
Education : 15 
PTE : 20

189 visa : 65 pts
190 visa : 70 its


----------



## Kalyani2711 (Oct 9, 2017)

Sorry,

EOI submitted date : 1 September 2017


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi Tony,

I've been following this thread and I would like to say thanks so much for helping us here. 
Now I have a few questions of my own. 
I have a Accountant EOI 75 points with DOE of 27 Nov 2017.
Now I have gotten a new skilled assessment for Auditor today, can I change my accountant eoi to auditor? But then the DOE of the eoi will be earlier than the auditor assessment date which is today. 
It isn't clear if we can do that or should I submit a new eoi today for auditor?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Kalyani2711 said:


> Till when can I expect an invitation.
> 
> 261313.
> Age : 30
> ...


At the moment no chance, unless there is some change in the system or you get 190.(I have same points)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## zeemal1401 (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi all,

Just need some clarification on EOI (date effect vs date submitted) for 189 visa under occupation: 2631	Computer Network Professionals

As per the 3rd of Jan round, the current cut of date is:

Points score Date of effect
70 21/09/2017 6:52 pm

The original EOI that was submitted in August 2017 with 65 points. It will be getting updated in Feb 2018 for additional 5 points (70 points). 

Will the invitation be sent in the following Feb round based on original Submission date of EOI (Aug 2017) as the current status shows that 70 points are cleared for all applicants until 21/09/2017?

Or will it reset my EOI (date of effect) and I will be running almost 4-5 months behind as per the current invitation round?

If it is the second statement, then what is the purpose of 'Submit Date'?

Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zeemal1401 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just need some clarification on EOI (date effect vs date submitted) for 189 visa under occupation: 2631	Computer Network Professionals
> 
> ...


Any change in points for any reason, will reset the date of effect to that date
So your date of effect will be xx February 2018 as and when you get the additional 5 points

The purpose of the submit dates, I presume is to have a central register wherein they can track how many applications are being made everyday
I think it’s mainly for statistics.

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

MirandaLi said:


> So the rumours could be real! In 2012, they introduced the current skill select system. In 2018, they want to have a big change to that system.
> 
> Well from the software lifecycle point of view, this makes sense. But from a candidate point of view, this is disastrous!


That's exactly my view....


----------



## funkyninja (May 4, 2015)

When will the stats for the 17 Jan invitation round be released?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

funkyninja said:


> When will the stats for the 17 Jan invitation round be released?


The recent trend is to release it just a couple of days before the next round date

However you can check the unofficial results on Iscah website
They are more or less correct

Cheers


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

MirandaLi said:


> Yes, this makes sense!
> I feel like hearing senior officers in DIBP mocking us: "we preserve all the rights to explain."
> 
> In fact I am already prepared (mentally) if the worst happened: I am going to travel around the world for 1 year, go home and I can get a good job or start a business there. Luckily I am still young, can do whatever I want.


I went in as a student last year, knowing very soon, with my 60 points I will get an invite. On seeing that there is no hope, I nailed the PTE and got the 70 points.

Now, I am going to give an excuse of some home issues to get a deffer for next university semester as I wait to see how this 189 /190 story goes. 

With these games they seem to play, there is no way I am going to give them another 10,000AUS $ of school fees when I am not sure if the investment will be rewarded with a PR!!


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

bb8 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> do u think 75 accountant or auditor still got any chance of being invited under NSW 190? and except ACT and NSW, what other states still accept accountant or auditor? (I've lived and studied in NSW since first arrival).
> 
> Thx


No other opportunities for 190/489 unless you go and live in a sponsoring State and work as an Accountant - Tasmania may still not sponsor you even if you do that.

75 already in the system is still a competitive score even if you have to wait until after June 2018

Regards


Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Bonbons said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I've been following this thread and I would like to say thanks so much for helping us here.
> Now I have a few questions of my own.
> ...


Hi

Submit new EOI for Auditor today (Insurance) and then watch the DOE for Auditor approach 27th November 2017 - when it looks like it may get there the next round, that is when to make the decision for Switching the Accountant - if you switch now you are unlikely to be invited for a few months maybe - what if you switched now, and there was just one last invite for Accountants of 500 or something (unlikely I know), but you could then miss out of it reached 27th November. just keep watching it very invitation round and time your move.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

loading254 said:


> I went in as a student last year, knowing very soon, with my 60 points I will get an invite. On seeing that there is no hope, I nailed the PTE and got the 70 points.
> 
> Now, I am going to give an excuse of some home issues to get a deffer for next university semester as I wait to see how this 189 /190 story goes.
> 
> With these games they seem to play, there is no way I am going to give them another 10,000AUS $ of school fees when I am not sure if the investment will be rewarded with a PR!!


Hi

One thing I know, the later you put your 70 points EOI onto the system, the later you get your invite and the more you risk never getting an invite. I think things should be a bit clearer in July and the system should settle down for a few years if they make changes

Regards

Tony


----------



## Sukhpuni84 (Jul 13, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Tony 
As my [email protected] as accountant is at 29/10 suppose I don’t switch eoi and auditor invite date go pass 29/10 and i switch eoi very next round will I still get invite or not?
Regards


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

MirandaLi said:


> So the rumours could be real! In 2012, they introduced the current skill select system. In 2018, they want to have a big change to that system.
> 
> Well from the software lifecycle point of view, this makes sense. But from a candidate point of view, this is disastrous!


The status quo is also disastrous from a candidate point of view. There are some very clear problems in the current system:

The whole queuing system doesn't work, people shouldn't be allowed to stay in the queue for 2 years just to fall off the back. The system needs to be throttled at the front end, rather than having holding tanks. 

The whole accountants area since full of conflicting messages: they are inviting loads to study, apparently the skills are in demand, but yet they're portrayed as not, as they are the most heavily restricted. 

Next up ICT. Where I have to question ACS' approach. They are clearly getting an unbalanced mix of experience. Again it needs throttling at the front. The criteria they use to score clearly don't work for the businesses as can be seen by all the states/territories adding their own criteria/ranking. This is nothing against those who fit this profile, but it's quite apparent that grads with little experience and average English skills are not in demand, yet they pour thousands of such applicants into the system.

Finally it's all too opaque and full of idiosyncrasies - double invite problem, multiple EOIs, NSW and VIctoria's pool approach to address failings at the front end, etc.


----------



## Mirage_- (Jan 23, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> This is why you should never update an existing EOI with more points and even lodge new one if it is s=auto increased. Lodge new EOi immediately but you will have slipped 3 months in the queue
> 
> Tony


Hello Tony. Newbie here. Can u give some advice please.

I have 70 points (233511 Industrial Engr) for 189 with EOI date of Nov 27. I have one relevant work experience that i did not claim as I don't have sufficient evidence to support it. But with what's happening now, I think I better claim it to have 5 more points in my total score. Now here's my dilemma:

1. If I claim this role, the only evidence I have are just statutory declaration & bank statement, and maybe certificate of employment. I've had multiple roles in the company and my certificate of employment only indicated my last role in the company, not this role. Are these documents enough? 

2. If the documents are okay, should I update my existing EOI or just create a new one?

Thank you very much


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I have been a silent follower of this thread and most of my questions were already answered by most of you. I am not even going to bother you guys by asking "WHEN SHOULD I EXPECT AN INVITE BASED ON MY PROFILE?". The only question I have is related to VETASSESS. 

I got my skill assessed by ACS through RPL route and for obvious reasons, they didn't assess my education. Could someone let me know if I have to get my education assessed through VETASSESS to claim points for the same?

Thanks in advance.

*PS. I had B.Tech (Bachelors degree) in Mechanical Engineering from India.*


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Yusuf_ said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony and newbienz
> ...


Hi Tony 
Thanks for replying 
I checked immi tracker for 489 Of south Australia, they haven't invited anyone without experience, even if he has 70 points without SS, but they have invited to 60 with experience 
What do u say about that.. 
Please suggest me the alternative so that I can do preventive measures before my visa expires. 

Thanks alot.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Mirage_- said:


> Hello Tony. Newbie here. Can u give some advice please.
> 
> I have 70 points (233511 Industrial Engr) for 189 with EOI date of Nov 27. I have one relevant work experience that i did not claim as I don't have sufficient evidence to support it. But with what's happening now, I think I better claim it to have 5 more points in my total score. Now here's my dilemma:
> 
> ...


Hi mate, 
I´m also Industrial Engineer, but currently trying to get add 10 points in order to to have 70 points for 189. Did you also submit an EOI for 190 subclass for NSW with 70+5 points? Just wondering whether they´re (NSW) interested in Industrial Engineers with 70+5 points..


----------



## yuhejie6 (Nov 7, 2017)

Mirage_- said:


> Hello Tony. Newbie here. Can u give some advice please.
> 
> I have 70 points (233511 Industrial Engr) for 189 with EOI date of Nov 27. I have one relevant work experience that i did not claim as I don't have sufficient evidence to support it. But with what's happening now, I think I better claim it to have 5 more points in my total score. Now here's my dilemma:
> 
> ...


Do you have a skill assessment to prove your working experience is relevant to your nominated occupation?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mirage_- said:


> Hello Tony. Newbie here. Can u give some advice please.
> 
> I have 70 points (233511 Industrial Engr) for 189 with EOI date of Nov 27. I have one relevant work experience that i did not claim as I don't have sufficient evidence to support it. But with what's happening now, I think I better claim it to have 5 more points in my total score. Now here's my dilemma:
> 
> ...


I have no idea about industrial engineer and it’s skills assessment agency

But just check if that experience that you are now proposing to claim need not be vetted by the agency before you can claim points ?

The documents come next 

Cheers


----------



## OldMoose (Jul 28, 2017)

when is the next round guys ?


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I applied my EOI for 190 visa victoria with 75 points on 23 jan 2018. My job code is 262111 dba
Any chances of my invite in next round?

Regards 
Arun


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi guys,

I have a related working experience but can't be recognised by any authorities due to some personal reasons, I'm not sure whether I should put the experience in the EOI system. It wont give me any more points apparently, but I'm worried about it because my boss paid me by bank and he paid my PAYG to ATO, including the super. I didn't put it in the system coz I thought everything not related to points is unnecessary, but now I'm a little worried about it since the system reminds us to put everything in it. 

BTW, is the experience helpful for me to get a 190 invitation? It's accounting related but can't be recognised. And if I update it, will my DOE change?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bb8 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a related working experience but can't be recognised by any authorities due to some personal reasons, I'm not sure whether I should put the experience in the EOI system. It wont give me any more points apparently, but I'm worried about it because my boss paid me by bank and he paid my PAYG to ATO, including the super. I didn't put it in the system coz I thought everything not related to points is unnecessary, but now I'm a little worried about it since the system reminds us to put everything in it.
> 
> BTW, is the experience helpful for me to get a 190 invitation? It's accounting related but can't be recognised. And if I update it, will my DOE change?


You know very well that you should put it.
If you still don’t want to put it, so be It

Any change in the EOI, which does not result in a point change will not change the date of effect

Cheers


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Arun1981 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied my EOI for 190 visa victoria with 75 points on 23 jan 2018. My job code is 262111 dba
> Any chances of my invite in next round?
> ...


Definitely with 75 it is sure invite in the next round.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bb8 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a related working experience but can't be recognised by any authorities due to some personal reasons, I'm not sure whether I should put the experience in the EOI system. It wont give me any more points apparently, but I'm worried about it because my boss paid me by bank and he paid my PAYG to ATO, including the super. I didn't put it in the system coz I thought everything not related to points is unnecessary, but now I'm a little worried about it since the system reminds us to put everything in it.
> 
> BTW, is the experience helpful for me to get a 190 invitation? It's accounting related but can't be recognised. And if I update it, will my DOE change?


You know very well that you should put it.
If you still don’t want to put it, so be It
You should be prepared to face the consequences, if any

Any change in the EOI, which does not result in a point change will not change the date of effect

Cheers


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Bonbons said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony,
> ...


Hi Tony, 
Thanks for your reply. Can you kindly direct me to where I can find information on having a eoi earlier than skill assessment outcome date?

The reason for this is my agent says skill assessment date has to be dated on or before eoi submission date... But according to you I can just switch my accountant eoi to auditor although the auditor assessment is dated later. 

I'm super confused and my apologies for asking again. Thanks so much Tony


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bonbons said:


> Hi Tony,
> Thanks for your reply. Can you kindly direct me to where I can find information on having a eoi earlier than skill assessment outcome date?
> 
> The reason for this is my agent says skill assessment date has to be dated on or before eoi submission date... But according to you I can just switch my accountant eoi to auditor although the auditor assessment is dated later.
> ...


I have also asked this question several times on various threads, but have never received a conclusive answer

Cheers


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You know very well that you should put it.
> If you still don’t want to put it, so be It
> You should be prepared to face the consequences, if any
> 
> ...


Actually I really dont know what consequences I will face...That's why I asked this question...

I handled all those EOI stuffs to my agent, they said if it's unrelated to points, it's not necessary to put it in the system, but they haven't told me why, since It cant give me more points so I let it be.

I have another 1 year working experience in my own country but totally unrelated to my occupation, and 3 months internship, do u think I should put all those stuffs in the system as well?

Thank you.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't think it's worth entering Auditor eoi at 75 points because Auditing from now onwards won't be dropping below 80 points due to all the 80 pointer accounting eoi's being transferred to auditing.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bb8 said:


> Actually I really dont know what consequences I will face...That's why I asked this question...
> 
> I handled all those EOI stuffs to my agent, they said if it's unrelated to points, it's not necessary to put it in the system, but they haven't told me why, since It cant give me more points so I let it be.
> 
> ...


If the rules say that you are required to give certain information and yet you don’t, and if this comes to the notice of the CO, then he can take action as he sees fit

So whether you are required to give the information, you and your agent can decide

Cheers


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You know very well that you should put it.
> If you still don’t want to put it, so be It
> You should be prepared to face the consequences, if any
> 
> ...


BTW, if I'm invited (hopefully), do I need to provide evidences for the working experience which didnt count as points to my EOI? I think it may be kinda hard to provide evidence for my experience in my own country and the internship, coz I left those two companies for a long time.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bb8 said:


> BTW, if I'm invited (hopefully), do I need to provide evidences for the working experience which didnt count as points to my EOI? I think it may be kinda hard to provide evidence for my experience in my own country and the internship, coz I left those two companies for a long time.


The members are divided over whether you need to provide evidence for the period you have not claimed points for

I believe, you should but others believe you need not and I may well be in the minority 

Cheers


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello Newbienz and Tony,

I have received a promotion yesterday. My roles and responsibilities more or less remain the same but designation has changed. Now as I am in the process of lodging my visa application, do I need to get any other letter from my company? As the designation in ACS will differ from that in form 80.


ANZSCO code: 261111
Age: 28 - 30 pts
PTE: L90,R87,S90,W83 - 20 pts
Education: 15 pts
Work experience: 10 pts
Total pts for 189: 75
DOE: 2/1/2018
Invite: 3/1/2018


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The members are divided over whether you need to provide evidence for the period you have not claimed points for
> 
> I believe, you should but others believe you need not and I may well be in the minority
> 
> Cheers


... Thx...

I think I should only put the latest one in the system, since I couldn't provide any evidences for the other two and they dont give me any points...actually the company in my own country may already bankrupted...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

niravharsora said:


> Hello Newbienz and Tony,
> 
> I have received a promotion yesterday. My roles and responsibilities more or less remain the same but designation has changed. Now as I am in the process of lodging my visa application, do I need to get any other letter from my company? As the designation in ACS will differ from that in form 80.
> 
> ...


Designation changes post invite don’t affect the processing as such
Just give the latest designation in the visa application wherever asked

Upload the copy of the promotion letter, so that the CO can connect your previous designation with the currrent

Cheers


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Designation changes post invite don’t affect the processing as such
> Just give the latest designation in the visa application wherever asked
> 
> Upload the copy of the promotion letter, so that the CO can connect your previous designation with the currrent
> ...


Will do. Thanks for your help.

ANZSCO code: 261111
Age: 28 - 30 pts
PTE: L90,R87,S90,W83 - 20 pts
Education: 15 pts
Work experience: 10 pts
Total pts for 189: 75
DOE: 2/1/2018
Invite: 3/1/2018


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Skill Select Maintenance - 

DHA Posted on: 25/01/2018 at 09:55

SkillSelect is currently being upgraded. Please ensure when creating an EOI, you log out and log back into your EOI to ensure it is complete.

(any questions only to [email protected] thanks)

Seems like systems will be changed soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> Skill Select Maintenance -
> 
> DHA Posted on: 25/01/2018 at 09:55
> 
> ...


Well not now....but there is a certainty that it could change in a matter of 2 or 3 months

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for January 2018 &gt;&gt;*



abin said:


> Well not now....but there is a certainty that it could change in a matter of 2 or 3 months
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



There is not even a strong proof that it will be definitely be changed. We all are just speculating. If it's going to be changed, what are they waiting for from November?? If system is ready, just launch it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Mad.cat said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Thanks buddy. But they have only sent 175 invitations for 2300 plus ceiling for 262111
I am wondering why the no if invites are so less since we are in 7th month of financial year


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> There is not even a strong proof that it will be definitely be changed. We all are just speculating. If it's going to be changed, what are they waiting for from November?? If system is ready, just launch it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think all these new system thing is just a false hope to be honest...I dont wanna say this coz I havent got my invitation as well, but I cant see the relationship between normally invite us and to launch a new system...and for the maintenance, I think I lodged in during that time but the system is as usual...dont know what kinda maintenance is that...


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> There is not even a strong proof that it will be definitely be changed. We all are just speculating. If it's going to be changed, what are they waiting for from November?? If system is ready, just launch it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah.. right it's all speculations coming out from dejected minds...but it's really frustrating

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirage_- (Jan 23, 2018)

Ptera said:


> Mirage_- said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Tony. Newbie here. Can u give some advice please.
> ...


Hi. I submitted 190 nsw but still in the pool for 2months now. Guess they dont like us


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

I just tried to lodge a new eoi for auditor but it keep failing at page 2/3 due to technical issues asking me to try again later. Anyone else tried?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

abin said:


> Yeah.. right it's all speculations coming out from dejected minds...but it's really frustrating
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




People are imagining that there will be system changed and everything will be back to normal but they don't know how fake the DIBP are. Their newly merged system just can't even handle the pressure and lack of manpower inside DIBP are main causes. I have lost faith on DIBP so I don't trust them anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> People are imagining that there will be system changed and everything will be back to normal but they don't know how fake the DIBP are. Their newly merged system just can't even handle the pressure and lack of manpower inside DIBP are main causes. I have lost faith on DIBP so I don't trust them anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As I said before and as you have it's surely lack of better management in terms of both technology and human resources that has lead to such a pathetic situation and also small part could be played by the inclusion of the NZ 189 visa to current system

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## thakrarbh (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi guys, i have done accounting and i am sitting with 70 points. I know there is no way i would get invited with this. I wanted to ask what if i move to a regional area and work ? Can there be new pospects ?


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

The change that we are expecting in March might be true but my suggestion is to not expect anything from the skillselect maintenance notice as in the software world it’s pretty normal to have upgrades/maintenance from time to time. This must be a regular activity. They are informing the users abt it thats all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirage_- (Jan 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Mirage_- said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Tony. Newbie here. Can u give some advice please.
> ...


Hello newbienz & yuhejie

My skills were assessed by EA almost a year ago now, and relevant skills assessment by EA is just optional. And from what i've been seeing from several forums, they were granted even without the relevant skills assessment (CO decides if skill is relevant or not).
Back then, I was pretty confident that my job experiences were relevant to my degree so i did not have it assessed. But now that i want to claim this particular role, do u think i should just have the skills assessment, or just update my eoi/ create a new one?

Thanks


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

thakrarbh said:


> Hi guys, i have done accounting and i am sitting with 70 points. I know there is no way i would get invited with this. I wanted to ask what if i move to a regional area and work ? Can there be new pospects ?


U can do that, but as u see now, there'll be no guarantee coz DIBP is doing lottery select instead of skillselect. The policy for regional area also change frequently. so I suggest u consider carefully before u make decision.


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

Yusuf_ said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> > Yusuf_ said:
> ...



Hello newbienz, Tony and experts... Any advice on that please???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Yusuf_ said:


> Hello newbienz, Tony and experts... Any advice on that please???


I don’t predict invites.
Ask Tony 

CHEERS


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mirage_- said:


> Hello newbienz & yuhejie
> 
> My skills were assessed by EA almost a year ago now, and relevant skills assessment by EA is just optional. And from what i've been seeing from several forums, they were granted even without the relevant skills assessment (CO decides if skill is relevant or not).
> Back then, I was pretty confident that my job experiences were relevant to my degree so i did not have it assessed. But now that i want to claim this particular role, do u think i should just have the skills assessment, or just update my eoi/ create a new one?
> ...


No idea about EA processes and requirements

Cheers


----------



## thakrarbh (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi guys, i have done accounting and i am sitting with 70 points. I know there is no way i would get invited with this. I wanted to ask what if i move to a regional area and work ? My lawyer says move to a regional area and apply for 187 visa with an employer sponsorship and then agyer 4 months you will be eligible for 489 tasmanian visa as an accountant. Is thia a right move ? Can somebody plz help?


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Mirage_- said:


> Hi. I submitted 190 nsw but still in the pool for 2months now. Guess they dont like us


Hi mate, What is your points breakdown?
How much for English and how much for experience?
Thanks!


----------



## hkhweb (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi friends.
there is a question that you may know the answer. I am waiting for invitation for a long time. is there any chance to get student Visa when we have already submitted our EOI?
Thanks

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hkhweb said:


> Hi friends.
> there is a question that you may know the answer. I am waiting for invitation for a long time. is there any chance to get student Visa when we have already submitted our EOI?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


Lodging an EOI does not prevent you from applying for a student visa
Your EOI will remain active even if you get a student visa

Cheers


----------



## hkhweb (Aug 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Lodging an EOI does not prevent you from applying for a student visa
> Your EOI will remain active even if you get a student visa
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, but I mean that there are chance of having study visa rejected, as they already knew that we have plan to stay.

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hkhweb said:


> Thanks, but I mean that there are chance of having study visa rejected, as they already knew that we have plan to stay.
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


That cannot be predicted 
Personally if you ask me , they would not be bothered 

But You can be the best judge for that

Cheers


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

Any idea when the rounds will happen in February 2018 ? I will be gaining 5 additional Work Ex points in Feb.


----------



## NeonBlr (Oct 29, 2017)

Dear Friends,
1) Kindly advise on any preps for medical.
Little worried as my wife had UTI recently. All clear now. 
2) Also if anyone who has done medical in Bangalore, please advise whether Fortis or Elbit in Bangalore to chose for medical.
Kindly share your review.
Thank you,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NeonBlr said:


> Dear Friends,
> 1) Kindly advise on any preps for medical.
> Little worried as my wife had UTI recently. All clear now.
> 2) Also if anyone who has done medical in Bangalore, please advise whether Fortis or Elbit in Bangalore to chose for medical.
> ...


I presume the parameters for tests are common no matter where you get it done

Get it done which ever is nearer to you

If you think either of them manipulate the reports in your favour, you will be disappointed 

As your wife UTI is already cleared then what is the worry ?



Cheers


----------



## NeonBlr (Oct 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> NeonBlr said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Friends,
> ...



Thank you for the reply.
Heard that results upload time varies significantly from one to another, hence thought of getting review comments from applicants who have already done in Bangalore.


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

Seniors!

As I'm expecting my invitation next round, I'm preparing necessary documents for pre-loading.
What are the documents that I can get ready in this time gap?

Can I do Singapore PCC, India PCC and Medicals prior to the invitation?

Could you guide me with a checklist of some sort or maybe direct me to a related thread?

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jebinson said:


> Seniors!
> 
> As I'm expecting my invitation next round, I'm preparing necessary documents for pre-loading.
> What are the documents that I can get ready in this time gap?
> ...


Most members on the forum complete all the relevant PCC and medical before lodging the visa

Th DIBP website has a checklist 
You can use that

Many members in several threads have posted lists of their own, but I am of the view that no 2 applications are the same, so each applicant has to decide what to upload based on his own circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks newbienz!

I will go through this checklist >> 189 - CheckList






newbienz said:


> Most members on the forum complete all the relevant PCC and medical before lodging the visa
> 
> Th DIBP website has a checklist
> You can use that
> ...


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

I love your optimism!!   

Am hoping my wife's skills analysis (CPA ) is out before end of next week and before next round runs!! CPA says, 15 days..I hope that is the correct position. 

If i get those 5 points, I hope to be in within the round.





jebinson said:


> Seniors!
> 
> As I'm expecting my invitation next round, I'm preparing necessary documents for pre-loading.
> What are the documents that I can get ready in this time gap?
> ...


----------



## yessunny (Jun 26, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I am new to the forum and need some guidance.

I am planning to apply for 189 visa category. I have already cleared PTE (10pts), applied for ACS (expected 15 pts), Education 15 pts, Age 25 pts. Total - 65 pts.

My ACS is expected to come in March 2018. And post that I will apply for EOI. 

What I need your help is to understand the expected time frame that will be required in each stage before I finally get the visa. 

Thanks!


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

yessunny said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum and need some guidance.
> 
> ...


Try giving PTE again and score 79 in each section. With 65 points the situation is bad. The waiting time considering current situation can be more than an year or so.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ANSLegolas (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi All,

Any idea whether there will be another invitation round on 31st? If not will it be 7th Feb?

Thanks


----------



## iamishant (Jul 12, 2015)

Hello Everyone

I got my 189 last year in April with 70 points. I got married last month and want to apply Visa for my wife. She has 65 points for ICT Security Specialist, Age - 30, PTE - 10, Experience - 10, Education - 15.

I am thinking of applying 189 (65 points), 190-VIC (70 points) or Spouse Visa 309 (average waiting time 9 months)

Please advise as to what has the probability of least processing time.

Her occupation is non pro-rata. So, does it make any difference?


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi guys,

Anyone familiar with 489 Visas? where can I check the criteria and requirements? I'm thinking about NSW 489


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi guys,

Anyone familiar with 489 Visas? where can I check the criteria and requirements? I'm thinking about NSW 489


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

iamishant said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I got my 189 last year in April with 70 points. I got married last month and want to apply Visa for my wife. She has 65 points for ICT Security Specialist, Age - 30, PTE - 10, Experience - 10, Education - 15.
> 
> ...


I would go with spouse visa undoubtedly 
No uncertainty of invite etc

Cheers


----------



## hopebest (Jan 27, 2018)

Hello All,
I have applied for Code 261313 , Software Engineer and my points are 75. Any idea by when I will get invitation and visa grant?


----------



## rajjishraj (Jul 12, 2016)

hopebest said:


> Hello All,
> I have applied for Code 261313 , Software Engineer and my points are 75. Any idea by when I will get invitation and visa grant?


Most probably in next round which is expected to happen on 7th Feb.


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

rajjishraj said:


> Most probably in next round which is expected to happen on 7th Feb.


What about the 70 +5 for Vic and NSW DOE 19/12/17 261313 no invite exp 5 points and English 20 Thanks

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Can some one help me with the link or the list of documents required to be submitted for Engineers Australia ?


----------



## yessunny (Jun 26, 2016)

prashantpratik said:


> Try giving PTE again and score 79 in each section. With 65 points the situation is bad. The waiting time considering current situation can be more than an year or so.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Do you think its PTE that needs to have 20 pts or overall points needs to be higher than 65? I have other options to increase the pts..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yessunny said:


> Do you think its PTE that needs to have 20 pts or overall points needs to be higher than 65? I have other options to increase the pts..


Some states supposedly favour those with 20 points in English 
All said and done, overall higher score does help, and English is one section in which one can increase points compared to others in which you may have no control

Cheers


----------



## Gaurzilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Looking at the current circumstances, I want to claim spouse points.
She is an M.tech in computer science and has been working as a QA consultant for 2.5 years.
However, Her roles and responsibilities are equivalent to the Software Engineer(261313). I can get the Statutory letter for the roles and responsibilities.

Even though her designation is QA consultant, Can we apply for ACS under 261313 SOL on the basis of roles and responsibilities? Please suggest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gaurzilla said:


> Looking at the current circumstances, I want to claim spouse points.
> She is an M.tech in computer science and has been working as a QA consultant for 2.5 years.
> However, Her roles and responsibilities are equivalent to the Software Engineer(261313). I can get the Statutory letter for the roles and responsibilities.
> 
> Even though her designation is QA consultant, Can we apply for ACS under 261313 SOL on the basis of roles and responsibilities? Please suggest.


You can also try

It’s the flavour of the season

Quite a few Software testers members on the forum are trying to get assessed as Software engineer and may also be applying visa after getting the invite

How much they will actually succeed remains to be seen

I am presuming that ACS will assess her positive as Software engineer as they are quite lenient but it’s the DIBP you have to worry about 

The essence is that in case of a verification call she and her company should be able to convince th CO that she is actually working as a Software engineer and not as a QA as her designation indicates, else you are in severe problem of having overclaimed points

Cheers


----------



## Gaurzilla (Jul 15, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You can also try
> 
> It’s the flavour of the season
> 
> ...


Thanks NewBienz. I have applied under 261313 with 65 points on 25th May 2017. For 189, I can't claim spouse(Software Tester) points as SOLs are different. Getting her assessed under 261313 is the only possible option left with me. Please suggest if I have any other way to claim spouse points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gaurzilla said:


> Thanks NewBienz. I have applied under 261313 with 65 points on 25th May 2017. For 189, I can't claim spouse(Software Tester) points as SOLs are different. Getting her assessed under 261313 is the only possible option left with me. Please suggest if I have any other way to claim spouse points.


Nope. No other path to claim spouse points

You have to assess if the risk is worth taking

I have given you what may happen and you alone can decide what to do next

Cheers


----------



## Gaurzilla (Jul 15, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Nope. No other path to claim spouse points
> 
> You have to assess if the risk is worth taking
> 
> ...


Thanks for highlighting the risk. I will probably ask her company to update the designation as "Software Engineer". If they agree, I think it would be a fair call then. Thanks.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You can also try
> 
> It’s the flavour of the season
> 
> ...


Seriously? For claiming partner point, do we have to be on same job code? I thought as long as both are in SOL, it works. I claimed for my partner in Special Scientist assessed by VETASSESS and me Anzoo 261313 Software. Did I miss anything? Please clarify before I move on with visa application (Submission) and commit blunder.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Seriously? For claiming partner point, do we have to be on same job code? I thought as long as both are in SOL, it works. I claimed for my partner in Special Scientist assessed by VETASSESS and me Anzoo 261313 Software. Did I miss anything? Please clarify before I move on with visa application (Submission) and commit blunder.


You have to read the entire thread to understand the context of why I recommended 261313 for his wife to enable him to claim points

You only need both to be on MLTSSL and not on the same job code to claim spouse points

So you have nothing to worry

Cheers


----------



## sandy08 (May 14, 2016)

Arun1981 said:


> Mad.cat said:
> 
> 
> > Arun1981 said:
> ...


As 262111 is not under 189. This ceiling is only for 262112 code.

Regards,


----------



## hkhweb (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi, is there any new page for February round?


Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

hkhweb said:


> Hi, is there any new page for February round?
> 
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7026-189-eoi-invitations-february-2018-a.html


----------



## Mirage_- (Jan 23, 2018)

Ptera said:


> Hi mate, What is your points breakdown?
> How much for English and how much for experience?
> Thanks!


Hi. I have the same points as you except for English where i got 20 points.
If I claim the other relevant experience, then my experience will be 15 points. But then, I'm still not sure how to proceed. Oh well.. 

All the best!


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You can also try
> 
> It’s the flavour of the season
> 
> ...


Hi Newbienz,

Quite a few people from my team working as QA engineers were invited and successfully applied under Software Engineer.

I assume, they had a Computer Science degree and all the skills of a software engineer which prevented any misadventure.

Regards


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

With the 189 trend getting tougher, I’m wondering if it’s worth considering 489? 

Is it just as tough for people with 65 points? 

——————-
65 points (non pro rata)
DOE 24 November 2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptj1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Joachimlee said:


> With the 189 trend getting tougher, I’m wondering if it’s worth considering 489?
> 
> Is it just as tough for people with 65 points?
> 
> ...



Only recently did DIBP reduce the number of invitations per round, to accommodate NZ stream. As a result, the cut-off shot to 70 points now (it was hovering at 75 for a couple of rounds). So, those with 65 points will have to wait till DIBP start their regular intake soon.


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

Ptj1 said:


> Only recently did DIBP reduce the number of invitations per round, to accommodate NZ stream. As a result, the cut-off shot to 70 points now (it was hovering at 75 for a couple of rounds). So, those with 65 points will have to wait till DIBP start their regular intake soon.




Thanks for your input. It’s really frustrating for people from non pro rata background. Months ago, 60 would have been sufficient, but now it rocketed to 70.

I’m lying in bed, as depressive thoughts creep in. Guess, I won’t be able to sleep without Xanax tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Ptj1 said:


> Only recently did DIBP reduce the number of invitations per round, to accommodate NZ stream. As a result, the cut-off shot to 70 points now (it was hovering at 75 for a couple of rounds). So, those with 65 points will have to wait till DIBP start their regular intake soon.


Why NZ stream affecting the total number of invitation per round i.e 300 ? what is the logic behind limiting the per round invitation?


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

Joachimlee said:


> Thanks for your input. It’s really frustrating for people from non pro rata background. Months ago, 60 would have been sufficient, but now it rocketed to 70.
> 
> I’m lying in bed, as depressive thoughts creep in. Guess, I won’t be able to sleep without Xanax tonight.
> 
> ...


take care


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

combatant said:


> Why NZ stream affecting the total number of invitation per round i.e 300 ? what is the logic behind limiting the per round invitation?


I guess, NZ stream coupled with DIBP human resource ramp down(heard from a friend that a lay off happened at DIBP and they employed a new software for invitations. But the software failed miserably and they are manually doing the task with manpower shortage)

Lots of conspiracy theories


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

mjke1337 said:


> I guess, NZ stream coupled with DIBP human resource ramp down(heard from a friend's that a lay off happened at DIBP and they employed a new software for invitations. But the software failed miserably and they are manually doing the task with manpower shortage)
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of conspiracy theories




So folks, what are the chances that they will back to normal invites in coming months.

Will 70 pointers non pro get invited or no?

Now it’s turning very disappointing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> So folks, what are the chances that they will back to normal invites in coming months.
> 
> Will 70 pointers non pro get invited or no?
> 
> ...


Very difficult to predict. We don't know whether 300 invites per round will be THE new norm. Who knows :noidea:


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

mjke1337 said:


> I guess, NZ stream coupled with DIBP human resource ramp down(heard from a friend that a lay off happened at DIBP and they employed a new software for invitations. But the software failed miserably and they are manually doing the task with manpower shortage)
> 
> Lots of conspiracy theories



So folks, what are the chances that they will back to normal invites in coming months.

Will 70 pointers non pro get invited or no?

Now it’s turning very disappointing.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## narenkr (Oct 22, 2017)

prashantpratik said:


> Try giving PTE again and score 79 in each section. With 65 points the situation is bad. The waiting time considering current situation can be more than an year or so.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I am also targeting 65 Points for 189 visa. I checked skill select website and found that just 7-8 months ago 65 pointers were getting invitation and now there seem no hope for them. What has happened in these months that suddenly there are so many applicants with 70 and above points? Is my analysis wrong?


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

narenkr said:


> prashantpratik said:
> 
> 
> > Try giving PTE again and score 79 in each section. With 65 points the situation is bad. The waiting time considering current situation can be more than an year or so.
> ...



65 pointers got invited sometime back in September October, i don't remember, then invite was as usual. Now that the invites have reduced to 300 per round, even 70 pointers are not getting invited.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

mjke1337 said:


> 65 pointers got invited sometime back in September October, i don't remember, then invite was as usual. Now that the invites have reduced to 300 per round, even 70 pointers are not getting invited.


It is said that they are introducing the provisional visa, and trying to include as much new immigrants to this new stuff as they can. That's why they keep finding the excuses to cover up the x-small numbers of invitation. 
Another theory is their skillselect system is completely down because they are trying to include the new provisional visa policy.
Either way, this is really hard time for us. What a pain!


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Experts,

is EOI expiring after 2 years? 
After 2 years will it delete from system or still can recieve invitation.
Or after 2 years only thing is we cannot change it/locked or something.
from which date after 2 years it will expires, from initial submition date or last submitted date? 
Apparently my agent have done real mess there.Guyz please answer.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> is EOI expiring after 2 years?
> After 2 years will it delete from system or still can recieve invitation.
> ...


The EOI will automatically get deleted or become ineffective from the date it was first lodged
It will not receive any invite or participate in any round
Better to lodge a fresh EOI a few months atleast before that 

Cheers


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

newbienz said:


> The EOI will automatically get deleted or become ineffective from the date it was first lodged
> It will not receive any invite or participate in any round
> Better to lodge a fresh EOI a few months atleast before that
> 
> Cheers


Many Thanks newbienz.
Then my agent have kept my expired EOI over an 2 month in the system now.What a waste 
Thanks again buddy.I see you doing tremendous job by helping others.Really appreciate that.Your guidance is and will a huge support to others like me.
Thanks again.


----------



## amit7 (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi Seniors,

Any idea why everything when is the next invitation round..
Why these months are so slow..? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.

To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;

SkillSelect
Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator


I am not sure what to make of this, did anyone else receive this message. I have checked all my skillselect accounts but cannot find anything. Is this the sign of CO contact, as I have already lodged my application. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Joachimlee said:


> Thanks for your input. It’s really frustrating for people from non pro rata background. Months ago, 60 would have been sufficient, but now it rocketed to 70.
> 
> I’m lying in bed, as depressive thoughts creep in. Guess, I won’t be able to sleep without Xanax tonight.
> 
> ...


Even worse with us pro rata occupations, especially for accountant, since no invitations for last two rounds, seems like DIBP changed the occupation ceiling. U guys still have chance to increase your points, at least to 70, but I dont have any other points (I'm 75 now). DIBP made it looks like 75 is ok, so I didnt do PY, but now when I dont have the eligibility to do PY, they increase the points to 80 manually...How can they do that...I cant do anything but thinking about those stuffs in the last two months, since I was so close to get invited. after ten years maybe I'll think I'm silly today, but now I do feel like my life is ruined.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

narenkr said:


> I am also targeting 65 Points for 189 visa. I checked skill select website and found that just 7-8 months ago 65 pointers were getting invitation and now there seem no hope for them. What has happened in these months that suddenly there are so many applicants with 70 and above points? Is my analysis wrong?


There arent so many 70 applicants to be honest especially for non pro rata, the current situation is due to only 300 invitations each round. in last year and every year before last year, DIBP used almost all occupation ceiling for pro rata occupations, but if 300 each round continues, no occupation will be invited even near the occupation ceiling. To be honest, I think there isnt any kind of system failure, I think they planned to do this at the beginning of this financial year, they just want money from us, then we should go back to our own country.


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

bb8 said:


> Even worse with us pro rata occupations, especially for accountant, since no invitations for last two rounds, seems like DIBP changed the occupation ceiling. U guys still have chance to increase your points, at least to 70, but I dont have any other points (I'm 75 now). DIBP made it looks like 75 is ok, so I didnt do PY, but now when I dont have the eligibility to do PY, they increase the points to 80 manually...How can they do that...I cant do anything but thinking about those stuffs in the last two months, since I was so close to get invited. after ten years maybe I'll think I'm silly today, but now I do feel like my life is ruined.




I totally feel your frustration. It’s the worst thing they could do to change the occupation ceiling during the financial year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi guys,

I have a question from one of my friends who lived in ACT now. She's doing a diploma but I'm not sure which major, she just started this diploma 2-3 months earlier. She lived in VIC before this diploma, now because of the current situation, she wanna do a ACT nomination. Lets say everything keeps the same from now on, she doesnt have the chance to stay 1 year in ACT because her diploma is only one year that's for sure. so now she's thinking about to do a master degree after she complete the diploma to meet the 1 year residence requirement. 

Now she's really confused about what the criteria will be after one year, because the one year includes few months doing diploma and other parts doing master. coz the job criteria for diploma and master is different. she's not sure which one will be used when she upload the application.

maybe a little complicated, anyone knows anything about this, we discussed a lot but no conclusion.


----------



## Anthony88 (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi guys,

Any chance for a invitation round tonight?

_________________________________
Visa 189:
ANZCODE: 261111 ICT Business Analyst
Experience: 5 points
Diploma: 15 points
PTE: 20 points
Age: 30 points
EOI Date: 25/10/2017


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi Seniors,
Feb 20th i will loose 5 points since i will turn 33 years, so my eoi will change/ again may 09th i will get 05 points if i complete 1 year here working in australia, my question is will eoi again change or eoi created date nov 21st will remain or not ? Will my first eoi login completely disappear?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

spirecode said:


> Hi Seniors,
> Feb 20th i will loose 5 points since i will turn 33 years, so my eoi will change/ again may 09th i will get 05 points if i complete 1 year here working in australia, my question is will eoi again change or eoi created date nov 21st will remain or not ? Will my first eoi login completely disappear?


Your EOI will remain the same.

The date of submission will also remain the same

Just the date of effect will change every time the points go up and down
So on 20th Feb, the date of effect will be 20th Feb and then again on 9th May it will reset to 9th May

For 189, it is the date of effect which is important, not the original date of submission 
Your seniority is based on date of effect

Cheers


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi there,

Any one knows how to delete a thread? I cant find anything on my side, or is there anyone I can talk to in order to delete some of my threads?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bb8 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Any one knows how to delete a thread? I cant find anything on my side, or is there anyone I can talk to in order to delete some of my threads?


You can request the moderators to do it, with a credible reason 
Only they have the option to delete a thread AFAIK

Cheers


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

thank you for your reply, yeah 
with current scenario when do you think i can expecct ( 65 points software engineer) + nsw i have applied ( 70 points) no luck yet
im trying to score 20 in pte, i prepare completely and i loose in 3-4 points in speaking, it demotivates as i loose form or that flow as again pte test dates are available only after 2 months in sydney....so once im in bangalore for my annual leave in april thinkin of takin as many attempts as possible to crack:_)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

spirecode said:


> thank you for your reply, yeah
> with current scenario when do you think i can expecct ( 65 points software engineer) + nsw i have applied ( 70 points) no luck yet
> im trying to score 20 in pte, i prepare completely and i loose in 3-4 points in speaking, it demotivates as i loose form or that flow as again pte test dates are available only after 2 months in sydney....so once im in bangalore for my annual leave in april thinkin of takin as many attempts as possible to crack:_)


I don’t predict invites
Cheers


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

bb8 said:


> Even worse with us pro rata occupations, especially for accountant, since no invitations for last two rounds, seems like DIBP changed the occupation ceiling. U guys still have chance to increase your points, at least to 70, but I dont have any other points (I'm 75 now). DIBP made it looks like 75 is ok, so I didnt do PY, but now when I dont have the eligibility to do PY, they increase the points to 80 manually...How can they do that...I cant do anything but thinking about those stuffs in the last two months, since I was so close to get invited. after ten years maybe I'll think I'm silly today, but now I do feel like my life is ruined.


I'm in similar boat bro. Was so close to getting invited.... And this happened. My graduate visa expires in 6 weeks and it feels like I'll lose everything. I truly cannot believe my bad luck. Until 2 months ago I was sure I'll get an invite, now I'm here selling my stuff on gumtree, losing my job and booking one way ticket to Mumbai. It's an uncertain future ahead.

All I can say is don't give up man. It's been a hard road and might get harder, but try to find a path through it. keep fighting.


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

bb8 said:


> Even worse with us pro rata occupations, especially for accountant, since no invitations for last two rounds, seems like DIBP changed the occupation ceiling. U guys still have chance to increase your points, at least to 70, but I dont have any other points (I'm 75 now). DIBP made it looks like 75 is ok, so I didnt do PY, but now when I dont have the eligibility to do PY, they increase the points to 80 manually...How can they do that...I cant do anything but thinking about those stuffs in the last two months, since I was so close to get invited. after ten years maybe I'll think I'm silly today, but now I do feel like my life is ruined.


Although we are in the same boat, (non pro rata - 70 points - 189) please dont be so disheartened. Life does not begin or end here. You will be invited, it may take longer that you envisioned, but life goes on. Please gather yourself


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You can request the moderators to do it, with a credible reason
> Only they have the option to delete a thread AFAIK
> 
> Cheers


Thx, do u know how to contact them? I used the contact form but no one replied me since last week


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> I'm in similar boat bro. Was so close to getting invited.... And this happened. My graduate visa expires in 6 weeks and it feels like I'll lose everything. I truly cannot believe my bad luck. Until 2 months ago I was sure I'll get an invite, now I'm here selling my stuff on gumtree, losing my job and booking one way ticket to Mumbai. It's an uncertain future ahead.
> 
> All I can say is don't give up man. It's been a hard road and might get harder, but try to find a path through it. keep fighting.


same here, I'm selling some of my stuffs too...I dont even wanna go back to my hometown, any other cities in my own country will be better, coz I really dont know what should I tell my parents...I still cant believe I have such a bad luck...good luck to u


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

swatee25 said:


> Although we are in the same boat, (non pro rata - 70 points - 189) please dont be so disheartened. Life does not begin or end here. You will be invited, it may take longer that you envisioned, but life goes on. Please gather yourself


hope so, guess we can do nothing now...


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

bb8 said:


> same here, I'm selling some of my stuffs too...I dont even wanna go back to my hometown, any other cities in my own country will be better, coz I really dont know what should I tell my parents...I still cant believe I have such a bad luck...good luck to u


Yeah, I haven’t even told my parents anything, they think I’m coming back for a vacation. I’ve been in Sydney for 7 years. Don’t have any friends in Mumbai. Dreading to go back. Worst part - no bridging visa.

Good luck to us all!


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Is there any round happening today...I think Not???

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

abin said:


> Is there any round happening today...I think Not???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



While they clearly stated twice per month , I don't think they will run tonight unless there is system's fault or error happen. Chances to have no round tonight is 99.99%. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

bb8 said:


> same here, I'm selling some of my stuffs too...I dont even wanna go back to my hometown, any other cities in my own country will be better, coz I really dont know what should I tell my parents...I still cant believe I have such a bad luck...good luck to u


The force is definitely not with us


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

DIBP can do anything to stay unpredictable  :fingerscrossed:



Ramramram222 said:


> While they clearly stated twice per month , I don't think they will run tonight unless there is system's fault or error happen. Chances to have no round tonight is 99.99%.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> While they clearly stated twice per month , I don't think they will run tonight unless there is system's fault or error happen. Chances to have no round tonight is 99.99%.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WHy?? I thought we have a round today and was waiting eagerly? Why do you think there will be no round?


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Search in Google what's synonym for unpredictable....it has to be DIBP🤣🤣🤣

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## syedhaq83 (May 24, 2017)

Hi,

I have applied EOI in may 2017 with 65 Pts and still waiting for invitation. Is there any issue with their system or they are only considering 75 or 70 Pts. What are the chances to get invite with 65 Pts if I have applied in may 2017. 

Need help.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> WHy?? I thought we have a round today and was waiting eagerly? Why do you think there will be no round?




You should have checked skillselect page first. It's clearly says on "Next Invitation round" tab that rounds will be offered twice monthly and 2 rounds have already been occurred for this month so most probability is to have no round tonight. But like other friend said, DIBP is unpredictable as always.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

abin said:


> Search in Google what's synonym for unpredictable....it has to be DIBP🤣🤣🤣
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




Lol . And I am sure their unpredictable behaviour will cost a lot to their government. Changes on 457 has already costed a lot and if they don't go flexible with this migration plan, there won't be much more students coming to Australia. Skilled people will prefer to go to other countries and refugees will pissed them off!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> Lol . And I am sure their unpredictable behaviour will cost a lot to their government. Changes on 457 has already costed a lot and if they don't go flexible with this migration plan, there won't be much more students coming to Australia. Skilled people will prefer to go to other countries and refugees will pissed them off!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely...m

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## australiadream2018 (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi,

I also in same suitation,
Waited so long with 65 points from May 2017 for 189 visa.

But i have 75 points for 190 NSW since my spouse points only can be used in 190 visa. I dont want to wait for 189 because i have just 65 points . So i took 190 NSW and proceed with the visa lodging.

I'm not 100% sure what i did. May be i get in next two-three rounds .

Any experts please advice.

Thanks.
AD


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Can we anticipate a round tomorow(FEB 1st)?


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Don't think there will be a round till atleast 07/02/2018



KasunTharaka said:


> Can we anticipate a round tomorow(FEB 1st)?


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

But if it happens on 7th feb will they be able to make 3 rounds in march 




sumitsagar said:


> Don't think there will be a round till atleast 07/02/2018


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Damn, no round tonight again?


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

eep:



kbangia said:


> Damn, no round tonight again?


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

kbangia said:


> Damn, no round tonight again?




The last round happened on 18th Jan. So the next round would be on 1st or 2nd Feb. Just couple of days away.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> kbangia said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, no round tonight again?
> ...


It doesn't work like this.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> The last round happened on 18th Jan. So the next round would be on 1st or 2nd Feb. Just couple of days away.




Last round was on 17th Jan , it was Wednesday for AUSTRALIA ..

Today is 31st Jan Wednesday.. it should have happened by now .
Time is nearly 1.30 AM for them now

The next round should be on Feb 07th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi,
Can we use debit card for VISA payment , has anyone done using the same from India?

Thanks in advance 
Regards
Venkat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IshInMdu (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi Venkatesh,

You can do the payment using debit card if you have the transaction limit. When i tried my transaction got rejected as my daily transaction limit was 2.5 L only but the visa fee was around 2.8 L. You can check with your bank and if you dont have the limit, yo can ask them to increase your daily transaction limit temporarily.

Cheers


----------



## IshInMdu (Dec 14, 2017)

Guys, 

Can you please let me know on the approximate timeline for my Visa grant ? PFB the details. Thanks in Advance.

__________________
ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer

DOI Lodged: 14-Jan-2018, 189 (75 Points)
Invitation Received: 18-Jan-2018
VISA Lodged: 19-Jan-2018
Medical: 27-Jan-2018, PCC: 13-Jan-2018, Document Uploaded:30-Jan-2018
VISA Grant:: ???


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Those waiting, again, I won't say DIBP is being unpredictable, Rather they are being predictable. This was sort of expected. Hoping there will be round soon if not tonight it would be tomorrow, just like last round. Keep an eye on ISCAH's updates tomr. Hoping to hear something positive.


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Those waiting, again, I won't say DIBP is being unpredictable, Rather they are being predictable. This was sort of expected. Hoping there will be round soon if not tonight it would be tomorrow, just like last round. Keep an eye on ISCAH's updates tomr. Hoping to hear something positive.




Probably on 7th Feb not tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> Yeah, I haven’t even told my parents anything, they think I’m coming back for a vacation. I’ve been in Sydney for 7 years. Don’t have any friends in Mumbai. Dreading to go back. Worst part - no bridging visa.
> 
> Good luck to us all!


Feel sorry for u, at least I still have some friends in my country. But it's still hard to leave a country which I stayed over several years...it's crucial but we have to move on


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Lol . And I am sure their unpredictable behaviour will cost a lot to their government. Changes on 457 has already costed a lot and if they don't go flexible with this migration plan, there won't be much more students coming to Australia. Skilled people will prefer to go to other countries and refugees will pissed them off!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Clearly they prefer refugees, maybe they just like spend more money and receive less. I think maybe Canada is a better choice at this moment, much colder though


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

seems no round last night. actually DIBP did invite 3 times a month in the past, but I dont think they'll do this now, coz looks like they dont wanna invite anyone at this moment, the less the better


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

bb8 said:


> Feel sorry for u, at least I still have some friends in my country. But it's still hard to leave a country which I stayed over several years...it's crucial but we have to move on


Guess you are right, if the same day comes to me, I will go to other cities in my home country instead of home town. It is hard to face the family members and admitting I am not doing good enough to get what I wanted. 

Think I need some mental therapy to overcome this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

IshInMdu said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can you please let me know on the approximate timeline for my Visa grant ? PFB the details. Thanks in Advance.
> 
> ...


The current trend is 6 months for the majority of the applications

Cheers


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> Guess you are right, if the same day comes to me, I will go to other cities in my home country instead of home town. It is hard to face the family members and admitting I am not doing good enough to get what I wanted.
> 
> Think I need some mental therapy to overcome this.


to be honest, me too. I even dont wanna eat for a whole day, never happened before...I just dont know what should I do with my future


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

bb8 said:


> seems no round last night. actually DIBP did invite 3 times a month in the past, but I dont think they'll do this now, coz looks like they dont wanna invite anyone at this moment, the less the better


I do miss the days when everything is under control and you know your efforts will be paid.
The biggest mistake we made here is to put our own future into other people's hands. Shouldn't have put so much faith, even that's a government in a developed country. 

I am trying to earn as much money as I can before they kick me out.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

bb8 said:


> to be honest, me too. I even dont wanna eat for a whole day, never happened before...I just dont know what should I do with my future


The worst part is, they don't say you are rejected or accepted. Or even when to expect a result. All we can do is wait, days, months, possibly a year! 
We can't plan anything with our future. We can't buy houses and trying to settle down. We can't have a long term career schedule. We can't have a long vacation with our families. We can't grab any opportunity because the future is unknown!


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> I do miss the days when everything is under control and you know your efforts will be paid.
> The biggest mistake we made here is to put our own future into other people's hands. Shouldn't have put so much faith, even that's a government in a developed country.
> 
> I am trying to earn as much money as I can before they kick me out.


I thought my efforts will be paid in the early Dec last year, then everything went crazy...never thought this kinda thing will happen to me.


----------



## vishalM (Nov 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The current trend is 6 months for the majority of the applications
> 
> Cheers


But , they are inviting only 600 , since last 2 months , so shouldn't this time be reduced?


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> The worst part is, they don't say you are rejected or accepted. Or even when to expect a result. All we can do is wait, days, months, possibly a year!
> We can't plan anything with our future. We can't buy houses and trying to settle down. We can't have a long term career schedule. We can't have a long vacation with our families. We can't grab any opportunity because the future is unknown!


I'm already checking flight tickets. to be honest, Aus is not that developed, and I came here to study not for migration at the first place. if they tell me there's no way to migration, I'll still come here but I wont do anythings in order to stay here, just like NATTI or PTE. I'm so frustrated not only because I cant stay, but more importantly, I spent so many time and money just for nothing...my own country is also good, to some degree, better than Aus. 

and there's a personal reason...something is illegal in my own country, but it just turned legal here, u can guess what's that...I dont wanna be too clear. I thought I'll finally have the opportunity to live in a country which admit people like me, but now it seems like finally I have to go back to my own country and my parents will definitely ask me to marry a guy soon. I think I'll never be truly happy in my life


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

vishalM said:


> But , they are inviting only 600 , since last 2 months , so shouldn't this time be reduced?


I dont think so, if the reduced number is truly because of New Zealand stream, DIBP will still have a large number of cases to deal with considering their efficiency.


----------



## vishalM (Nov 16, 2017)

bb8 said:


> I'm already checking flight tickets. to be honest, Aus is not that developed, and I came here to study not for migration at the first place. if they tell me there's no way to migration, I'll still come here but I wont do anythings in order to stay here, just like NATTI or PTE. I'm so frustrated not only because I cant stay, but more importantly, I spent so many time and money just for nothing...my own country is also good, to some degree, better than Aus.
> 
> and there's a personal reason...something is illegal in my own country, but it just turned legal here, u can guess what's that...I dont wanna be too clear. I thought I'll finally have the opportunity to live in a country which admit people like me, but now it seems like finally I have to go back to my own country and my parents will definitely ask me to marry a guy soon. I think I'll never be truly happy in my life


Hi , Please don't be so demotivated . We in India believe if God closes one door it opens many other. I am truly hopeful something better and bigger is awaiting you.


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jan 19, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> The worst part is, they don't say you are rejected or accepted. Or even when to expect a result. All we can do is wait, days, months, possibly a year!
> We can't plan anything with our future. We can't buy houses and trying to settle down. We can't have a long term career schedule. We can't have a long vacation with our families. We can't grab any opportunity because the future is unknown!


Before Nov 2017 at least DIBP send invitations 14 days per round and updates 6 or 7 days regularly. Then the situation suddenly changed without any reasonable explanation.

From theirs respond it means they will decide the invitation round(number and time) whatever they want. It is hard to beleive it is an attitude from a Government Department. 

With so many applicants and families have been waiting for months we deserve to know what caused this abnormal situation and how many quotas will be sent in this program year.


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jan 19, 2018)

bb8 said:


> I'm already checking flight tickets. to be honest, Aus is not that developed, and I came here to study not for migration at the first place. if they tell me there's no way to migration, I'll still come here but I wont do anythings in order to stay here, just like NATTI or PTE. I'm so frustrated not only because I cant stay, but more importantly, I spent so many time and money just for nothing...my own country is also good, to some degree, better than Aus.
> 
> and there's a personal reason...something is illegal in my own country, but it just turned legal here, u can guess what's that...I dont wanna be too clear. I thought I'll finally have the opportunity to live in a country which admit people like me, but now it seems like finally I have to go back to my own country and my parents will definitely ask me to marry a guy soon. I think I'll never be truly happy in my life


I have same feelings. I was attracted by its democracy and legal system after I spend time and money here the DIBP teached me a good lesson. The immigration road makes me feel like got a stone on head when I was swimming closed to land. As you mentioned NAATI and PTE PY ect What are the use of them except earning points?


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Peanutbutter said:


> Before Nov 2017 at least DIBP send invitations 14 days per round and updates 6 or 7 days regularly. Then the situation suddenly changed without any reasonable explanation.
> 
> From theirs respond it means they will decide the invitation round(number and time) whatever they want. It is hard to beleive it is an attitude from a Government Department.
> 
> With so many applicants and families have been waiting for months we deserve to know what caused this abnormal situation and how many quotas will be sent in this program year.


Emmm, in fact, your words are not wrong! We deserve to know what happened and what will happen. Even that is a bad news stating we are wasting our time. At least we can do something to make things better by ourselves instead of wait here aimlessly.

By far the only way to get information is through DIBP email, and most likely we will just get an automatic reply. Is there any way that we can do to get a definite answer? Maybe contact the media / reporter would be a way to clear things up?

I just want to do something for the sake of my own future, or even for the future of many international students


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Peanutbutter said:


> I have same feelings. I was attracted by its democracy and legal system after I spend time and money here the DIBP teached me a good lesson. The immigration road makes me feel like got a stone on head when I was swimming closed to land. As you mentioned NAATI and PTE PY ect What are the use of them except earning points?


for immi agents and English organisations, they can earn money from those programs, but definitely no use for us if we go back to our own countries. dont talk about democracy and legal, that's only for citizens or at least permanent resident, for us without a PR, I guess are not even human being to them.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

bb8 said:


> I'm already checking flight tickets. to be honest, Aus is not that developed, and I came here to study not for migration at the first place. if they tell me there's no way to migration, I'll still come here but I wont do anythings in order to stay here, just like NATTI or PTE. I'm so frustrated not only because I cant stay, but more importantly, I spent so many time and money just for nothing...my own country is also good, to some degree, better than Aus.
> 
> and there's a personal reason...something is illegal in my own country, but it just turned legal here, u can guess what's that...I dont wanna be too clear. I thought I'll finally have the opportunity to live in a country which admit people like me, but now it seems like finally I have to go back to my own country and my parents will definitely ask me to marry a guy soon. I think I'll never be truly happy in my life


I did my bachelors here in Sydney as well, and before I could finish the studies, the occupation was taken off SOL, leaving me no choice but to apply for masters. By the time I finished masters, 60 pts were not enough, I didn't want to spend another year doing PY, and so concentrated on giving IELTS/PTE multiple times, before finally cracking it last Nov. In the meantime I also got a job in my field, been working for 8 months now. If my graduate visa wasn't expiring in March I could have continued the job and would have got 5 points from experience. Now once I leave, its an uphill battle to return back and I'll be in same kind of position I was when I first came to Australia when I was 17.

My point is I feel like my life has been a series of train wrecks. But I try to console myself thinking as long as we keep pushing ourselves to achieve what we want, all is not lost. So hopefully we'll find a way to return to the country we call home.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

bb8 said:


> I'm already checking flight tickets. to be honest, Aus is not that developed, and I came here to study not for migration at the first place. if they tell me there's no way to migration, I'll still come here but I wont do anythings in order to stay here, just like NATTI or PTE. I'm so frustrated not only because I cant stay, but more importantly, I spent so many time and money just for nothing...my own country is also good, to some degree, better than Aus.
> 
> and there's a personal reason...something is illegal in my own country, but it just turned legal here, u can guess what's that...I dont wanna be too clear. I thought I'll finally have the opportunity to live in a country which admit people like me, but now it seems like finally I have to go back to my own country and my parents will definitely ask me to marry a guy soon. I think I'll never be truly happy in my life


I am so sorry to hear your situation. You got the biggest hit from the DIBP's vague attitude and slow progress. 
You are right, the sadness goes to the time we wasted in NATTI and PTE. We tried so hard to be an English expert, which is completely pointless.
But friend, you need to gather yourself. You will find someone you love in the near future. Things will get slightly better day by day. Give yourself a vacation, you will find your next destination soon.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> Emmm, in fact, your words are not wrong! We deserve to know what happened and what will happen. Even that is a bad news stating we are wasting our time. At least we can do something to make things better by ourselves instead of wait here aimlessly.
> 
> By far the only way to get information is through DIBP email, and most likely we will just get an automatic reply. Is there any way that we can do to get a definite answer? Maybe contact the media / reporter would be a way to clear things up?
> 
> I just want to do something for the sake of my own future, or even for the future of many international students


DIBP wont reply u and they wont state anythings, u know why? coz they still need money from international students, especially for some pro rata occupations, I guess if they arent blind, they can find out that there's only 0.5% local in those majors. and their tuition fee is way less than us. 

They clearly know that their education industry need international students. If immigration is impossible, those students will go to British or US, those two countries have better universities, and as u know Australian universities are not cheaper than those in British or US. I admit some occupation should not have such a ceiling we see today, but the thing is, DIBP should make it clear at the first place, instead of mislead international students spending so many money and time here. To be honest, for myself, I wont recommend anyone to come to Australia, unless I hate them


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> I did my bachelors here in Sydney as well, and before I could finish the studies, the occupation was taken off SOL, leaving me no choice but to apply for masters. By the time I finished masters, 60 pts were not enough, I didn't want to spend another year doing PY, and so concentrated on giving IELTS/PTE multiple times, before finally cracking it last Nov. In the meantime I also got a job in my field, been working for 8 months now. If my graduate visa wasn't expiring in March I could have continued the job and would have got 5 points from experience. Now once I leave, its an uphill battle to return back and I'll be in same kind of position I was when I first came to Australia when I was 17.
> 
> My point is I feel like my life has been a series of train wrecks. But I try to console myself thinking as long as we keep pushing ourselves to achieve what we want, all is not lost. So hopefully we'll find a way to return to the country we call home.


my situation is kinda like urs, every time I got more points, the requirement went higher, same as u when I finally got 75 in Nov last year, I thought everything is finally worth it, I'll soon be invited, clearly I dont know what DIBP trying to do. maybe they dont wanna any of us staying here at the first place.


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jan 19, 2018)

bb8 said:


> for immi agents and English organisations, they can earn money from those programs, but definitely no use for us if we go back to our own countries. dont talk about democracy and legal, that's only for citizens or at least permanent resident, for us without a PR, I guess are not even human being to them.


Actually no use of them even staying here. NAATI and PY just need money to enrol. PTE is a controversial test one could not speak English well even get 90 in speaking. Under this situation we have no choice but being a cash cow.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Peanutbutter said:


> Actually no use of them even staying here. NAATI and PY just need money to enrol. PTE is a controversial test one could not speak English well even get 90 in speaking. Under this situation we have no choice but being a cash cow.


International students by design are cash cows for the government. They are relaxing student visa requirements and increasing the quota exponentially and tightening the noose on residency quota.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

bb8 said:


> my situation is kinda like urs, every time I got more points, the requirement went higher, same as u when I finally got 75 in Nov last year, I thought everything is finally worth it, I'll soon be invited, clearly I dont know what DIBP trying to do. maybe they dont wanna any of us staying here at the first place.


Government clearly wants to curtail migration. And here we are! fighting our lonely battle everyday, for that Australian dream, while our parents are oblivious to what we are going through.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Pte is the Biggest scam and sole reason of inflating points by 10.


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jan 19, 2018)

sumitsagar said:


> Pte is the Biggest scam and sole reason of inflating points by 10.


It makes IELTS each 7 band meaningless.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The current trend is 6 months for the majority of the applications
> 
> Cheers


So after applying PR, if our current subclass 500 is valid, it will go on till as student visa and then when 500 expires, 189 grant didn't happen, that duration becomes bridging? Please clear me on this.
many thanks


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Peanutbutter said:


> It makes IELTS each 7 band meaningless.




You're right bro. PTE has made English language full of tricks and techniques rather than an actual language test. I bet 99 out of 100 people won't score 9/9 in Speaking of IELTS who have scored 90/90 in speaking of PTE. 

There were a time when people were struggling to get 7 each band and all the cut offs were 65 and 70, now PTE came and Cutoffs has increased to 75.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

bb8 said:


> DIBP wont reply u and they wont state anythings, u know why? coz they still need money from international students, especially for some pro rata occupations, I guess if they arent blind, they can find out that there's only 0.5% local in those majors. and their tuition fee is way less than us.
> 
> They clearly know that their education industry need international students. If immigration is impossible, those students will go to British or US, those two countries have better universities, and as u know Australian universities are not cheaper than those in British or US. I admit some occupation should not have such a ceiling we see today, but the thing is, DIBP should make it clear at the first place, instead of mislead international students spending so many money and time here. To be honest, for myself, I wont recommend anyone to come to Australia, unless I hate them


Totally agree! If they openly say the door is closed for skilled immigrants like us, they will lost a large numbers of international students the next day. They won't admit it. But sooner or later, people will find out things are not right. Maybe for the short term period, people will wait and see. But if that's more than a year or so, I believe people will think twice when they pay the tuition fee. No one is stupid.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

I myself am a 90 each scorer, although I had scored 8 in 3 modules of ielts and 7.5 in speaking. I couldn't believe my eyes when I got my PTE results, they should fix it to align the scores with other English tests. Ielts 7 bands each are even harder to score than PTE 79 each. 



Ramramram222 said:


> Peanutbutter said:
> 
> 
> > It makes IELTS each 7 band meaningless.
> ...


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

sumitsagar said:


> Pte is the Biggest scam and sole reason of inflating points by 10.


not only 10, for accountants, it's 20. I also took PTE but I really think it's way easier than IELTS. although the criteria for IELTS are vague too, especially for speaking and writing, coz many people got a increase in their IELTS score after a review. But I can tell u PTE is getting harder and harder now, not equivalent to IELTS though. 

all this PTE, IELTS or NATTI PY things are just a game of money...


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

sumitsagar said:


> I myself am a 90 each scorer, although I had scored 8 in 3 modules of ielts and 7.5 in speaking. I couldn't believe my eyes when I got my PTE results, they should fix it to align the scores with other English tests. Ielts 7 bands each are even harder to score than PTE 79 each.


to be honest, reading and listening in IELTS is way easier than PTE, but speaking and writing are too hard, maybe because those scores are given by real human being. u know machines are very easy to fool.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Disagree mate, especially with reading part. I know 3 such people that couldn't score 7 in Ielts reading, got equivalent of 8.5-9.0 in PTE reading. 



bb8 said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> > I myself am a 90 each scorer, although I had scored 8 in 3 modules of ielts and 7.5 in speaking. I couldn't believe my eyes when I got my PTE results, they should fix it to align the scores with other English tests. Ielts 7 bands each are even harder to score than PTE 79 each.
> ...


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> Totally agree! If they openly say the door is closed for skilled immigrants like us, they will lost a large numbers of international students the next day. They won't admit it. But sooner or later, people will find out things are not right. Maybe for the short term period, people will wait and see. But if that's more than a year or so, I believe people will think twice when they pay the tuition fee. No one is stupid.


I just checked the immigration policy in Canada, at least they are not fooling people. at this stage, I still saw many immi agents holding a very positive attitude, they know the truth, but they still need to fool more people to make money I think.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

sumitsagar said:


> Disagree mate, especially with reading part. I know 3 such people that couldn't score 7 in Ielts reading, got equivalent of 8.5-9.0 in PTE reading.


oh that's weird haha. coz people around me always got 8 or more with reading and listening part in IELTS, but very hard to score over 8 in PTE. they tried like 10 times with 8 or above in speaking and writing part in PTE, but not even 7 in reading or listening. but everyone does think speaking is very easy in PTE


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

bb8 said:


> oh that's weird haha. coz people around me always got 8 or more with reading and listening part in IELTS, but very hard to score over 8 in PTE. they tried like 10 times with 8 or above in speaking and writing part in PTE, but not even 7 in reading or listening. but everyone does think speaking is very easy in PTE


I honestly found IELTS far more inconsistent compared to PTE. I got 9 in speaking in my first attempt (L8 R7 W8 S9), whereas just a month later, in my 2nd attempt I was awarded 7 in speaking (L8.5 R8 W8 S7), third attempt, a month later, was even worse, I got 6.5 in speaking and writing (L9 R8.5 W6.5 S6.5). I kind of lost belief in human interference. How can someone degrade his/her speaking skill from 9 to 6.5 in 3 months? Not to mention the writing part, which I was under the impression, was my forte. PTE is at least more consistent, after failing to crack it in 1st attempt I was able to get all 90ish in 2nd, couldn't believe that though.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> I honestly found IELTS far more inconsistent compared to PTE. I got 9 in speaking in my first attempt (L8 R7 W8 S9), whereas just a month later, in my 2nd attempt I was awarded 7 in speaking (L8.5 R8 W8 S7), third attempt, a month later, was even worse, I got 6.5 in speaking and writing (L9 R8.5 W6.5 S6.5). I kind of lost belief in human interference. How can someone degrade his/her speaking skill from 9 to 6.5 in 3 months? Not to mention the writing part, which I was under the impression, was my forte. PTE is at least more consistent, after failing to crack it in 1st attempt I was able to get all 90ish in 2nd, couldn't believe that though.


Language skill itself is not something you can have a judgement within a few hours testing. Especially the level of english we are talking here is far beyond the "able to communicate". It is more of how much you understand the english culture, habit and history. Different people do have different views towards the english culture, and it is highly related to the personal background. 
It is just a natural thing that all the language test system have some drawbacks. It is possible that you can use english to make friends, work and live but unable to pass even 6 in IELTS, vice versa.


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

I know this will never happen, but I think they should scrap the English tests altogether and adopt a more relevant criterion. The bottom line is if a candidate can prove that she has sufficient level of English to perform the work related to their profession, she should be good enough to make a positive contribution. How often do I bump into citizens or permanent residents who cannot even construct a proper sentence.


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> Language skill itself is not something you can have a judgement within a few hours testing. Especially the level of english we are talking here is far beyond the "able to communicate". It is more of how much you understand the english culture, habit and history. Different people do have different views towards the english culture, and it is highly related to the personal background.
> It is just a natural thing that all the language test system have some drawbacks. It is possible that you can use english to make friends, work and live but unable to pass even 6 in IELTS, vice versa.


I agreed, most of my Australian friends can’t believe that I still had to sit for IELTS, having been a high achiever throughout my university studies. 

I hate the idea of monopolising and standardising a language system. Language evolves and no one should have the authority to say: “Your English as spoken universally in a particular region is wrong, because it is not our English".


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> I honestly found IELTS far more inconsistent compared to PTE. I got 9 in speaking in my first attempt (L8 R7 W8 S9), whereas just a month later, in my 2nd attempt I was awarded 7 in speaking (L8.5 R8 W8 S7), third attempt, a month later, was even worse, I got 6.5 in speaking and writing (L9 R8.5 W6.5 S6.5). I kind of lost belief in human interference. How can someone degrade his/her speaking skill from 9 to 6.5 in 3 months? Not to mention the writing part, which I was under the impression, was my forte. PTE is at least more consistent, after failing to crack it in 1st attempt I was able to get all 90ish in 2nd, couldn't believe that though.


to be honest, the reason I gave up IELTS is the inconsistent scores for writing part. I tried twice but always 6 or 6.5, then I checked some of my friends essays, I couldnt find anythings they did better than me, but they scored over 7. after I transferred to PTE, for the writing part, I always got around 8 or above...and I didnt do any practices for writing. for the speaking part in PTE, the first time I dont even know whats included in the exam, I got 72 or something, then the 2nd time, after only 1 week practice, I scored 90, and never went down after the 2nd time. I think I know the tricks in speaking part but it'll be very hard to do some improvements in their system. for example, in the speaking part, grammar doesnt matter, u can speak whatever u wanna say, and the system doesnt recognise the wrong or unrelated answers, so when u dont know what to say, u can say something totally unrelated to the question, but u'll still get 90 only if u said the right answer in the limited time. clearly u cant do that in IELTS...that's the advantage of having human being examiner but also the disadvantage, coz no one can be completely objective and fair.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

MirandaLi said:


> Language skill itself is not something you can have a judgement within a few hours testing. Especially the level of english we are talking here is far beyond the "able to communicate". It is more of how much you understand the english culture, habit and history. Different people do have different views towards the english culture, and it is highly related to the personal background.
> It is just a natural thing that all the language test system have some drawbacks. It is possible that you can use english to make friends, work and live but unable to pass even 6 in IELTS, vice versa.


I absolutely agree with every word you just said. My gripe, if any, is towards the inconsistent scoring pattern that I experienced, and how heavily IELTS relies on the listener/examiner's perception and interpretation to observe and evaluate unvaryingly.


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

bb8 said:


> to be honest, the reason I gave up IELTS is the inconsistent scores for writing part. I tried twice but always 6 or 6.5, then I checked some of my friends essays, I couldnt find anythings they did better than me, but they scored over 7. after I transferred to PTE, for the writing part, I always got around 8 or above...and I didnt do any practices for writing. for the speaking part in PTE, the first time I dont even know whats included in the exam, I got 72 or something, then the 2nd time, after only 1 week practice, I scored 90, and never went down after the 2nd time. I think I know the tricks in speaking part but it'll be very hard to do some improvements in their system. for example, in the speaking part, grammar doesnt matter, u can speak whatever u wanna say, and the system doesnt recognise the wrong or unrelated answers, so when u dont know what to say, u can say something totally unrelated to the question, but u'll still get 90 only if u said the right answer in the limited time. clearly u cant do that in IELTS...that's the advantage of having human being examiner but also the disadvantage, coz no one can be completely objective and fair.


I have never done PTE, but my wife who has does not find it fair. She barely achieved IELTS equivalent of 6 in PTE, because apparently the computer does not recognise her accent. Her accent as spoken in rural Borneo is quite unique. However, she achieved the 7 she needed in IELTS.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Joachimlee said:


> I know this will never happen, but I think they should scrap the English tests altogether and adopt a more relevant criterion. The bottom line is if a candidate can prove that she has sufficient level of English to perform the work related to their profession, she should be good enough to make a positive contribution. How often do I bump into citizens or permanent residents who cannot even construct a proper sentence.


I totally agree
The maximum points awarded for English should be 10 and limited to competent in most professions

Let those wanting to teach or go into journalism, get extra points for superior limited to those professions where it really matters

If a software or mechanical engineer adds an extra comma, heaven are not going to fall

A person with competent English can carry on a decent conversation in office and society easily
No need for superior 

Cheers


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If a software or mechanical engineer adds an extra comma, heaven are not going to fall


Lol


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

Joachimlee said:


> I know this will never happen, but I think they should scrap the English tests altogether and adopt a more relevant criterion. The bottom line is if a candidate can prove that she has sufficient level of English to perform the work related to their profession, she should be good enough to make a positive contribution. How often do I bump into citizens or permanent residents who cannot even construct a proper sentence.


absolutely correct, even scores of 20 in PTE/IELTS doesn't mean that the person has superior English skills.

Some people like me are only good with the exam pattern.


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Joachimlee said:


> I have never done PTE, but my wife who has does not find it fair. She barely achieved IELTS equivalent of 6 in PTE, because apparently the computer does not recognise her accent. Her accent as spoken in rural Borneo is quite unique. However, she achieved the 7 she needed in IELTS.


yeah I also heard someone like ur wife, coz it seems like female's sound cant be recognised by the machine as goog as guys'. one of my friend achieved over 7.5 in speaking part in IETLTS, but only got like 30-50 in PTE after three times attempts. it's not because they are not competent, clearly it's because of the machine. I thought I was lucky coz the machine can perfectly record my sounds, but useless now... I'd rather stay only 7 in PTE forever....


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

bb8 said:


> yeah I also heard someone like ur wife, coz it seems like female's sound cant be recognised by the machine as goog as guys'. one of my friend achieved over 7.5 in speaking part in IETLTS, but only got like 30-50 in PTE after three times attempts. it's not because they are not competent, clearly it's because of the machine. I thought I was lucky coz the machine can perfectly record my sounds, but useless now... I'd rather stay only 7 in PTE forever....


Absolutely agree with every single point. But the onus is on us as we are intending to migrate to a country which has a fixed set of rules(sometimes unfair) to judge us, the incoming migrants.


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

bb8 said:


> yeah I also heard someone like ur wife, coz it seems like female's sound cant be recognised by the machine as goog as guys'. one of my friend achieved over 7.5 in speaking part in IETLTS, but only got like 30-50 in PTE after three times attempts. it's not because they are not competent, clearly it's because of the machine. I thought I was lucky coz the machine can perfectly record my sounds, but useless now... I'd rather stay only 7 in PTE forever....


Just so for the benefit of all planning to sit PTE, my wife concluded that she achieved better results if she speaks close enough to the microphone.


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

mjke1337 said:


> Absolutely agree with every single point. But the onus is on us as we are intending to migrate to a country which has a fixed set of rules(sometimes unfair) to judge us, the incoming migrants.


I am not saying that they should not set rules to ensure that they have talented individuals as migrants. But, there are better ways to achieve the intended results. To me, they seem out-of-touch about how unfair and unworkable English tests are. 

But if their primary goal is to encourage people to pay and take those tests, it is brilliant!:loco:


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jan 19, 2018)

bb8 said:


> to be honest, the reason I gave up IELTS is the inconsistent scores for writing part. I tried twice but always 6 or 6.5, then I checked some of my friends essays, I couldnt find anythings they did better than me, but they scored over 7. after I transferred to PTE, for the writing part, I always got around 8 or above...and I didnt do any practices for writing. for the speaking part in PTE, the first time I dont even know whats included in the exam, I got 72 or something, then the 2nd time, after only 1 week practice, I scored 90, and never went down after the 2nd time. I think I know the tricks in speaking part but it'll be very hard to do some improvements in their system. for example, in the speaking part, grammar doesnt matter, u can speak whatever u wanna say, and the system doesnt recognise the wrong or unrelated answers, so when u dont know what to say, u can say something totally unrelated to the question, but u'll still get 90 only if u said the right answer in the limited time. clearly u cant do that in IELTS...that's the advantage of having human being examiner but also the disadvantage, coz no one can be completely objective and fair.


Some skill assessments accept IELTS only. Tried muti times got 6 or 6.5 in writing and finally crack it with 7 each then found it is much easier for other applicants to get PTE 65 and the 10 language points by playing trick to fool a computer. How ridiculous.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I totally agree
> The maximum points awarded for English should be 10 and limited to competent in most professions
> 
> Let those wanting to teach or go into journalism, get extra points for superior limited to those professions where it really matters
> ...


Lol! 
When I was preparing for the test, my boss tried to provide some practice. In the end he asked: how good they want you to be? Are you planning to be a reporter?

Guess all they want is just to limit the number of applicants "by any means necessary".

In fact, I think all of us in this forum is handling english good enough to work and live a good life in Australia, except for the reporters and professional writers. 20 points to all of us!


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

Peanutbutter said:


> Some skill assessments accept IELTS only. Tried muti times got 6 or 6.5 in writing and finally crack it with 7 each then found it is much easier for other applicants to get PTE 65 and the 10 language points by playing trick to fool a computer. How ridiculous.


but for me, PTE reading and listening part are really harder than IELTS...but those parts can easily improve, u just need to do more practices, for the writing part in IETLS, I honestly dont know what else I can do...


----------



## mohammedjaweed (Aug 14, 2017)

Dear All

May you be able to suggest what month should I probably receive the Invitation for my EOI Submitted on 05th of September 2017 with 65 Points?

Thank you in advance.

Mohammed Jaweed


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

mohammedjaweed said:


> Dear All
> 
> May you be able to suggest what month should I probably receive the Invitation for my EOI Submitted on 05th of September 2017 with 65 Points?
> 
> ...




Hi,

If your occupation is NON-PRO rata; 

Can't be predicted at the moment. With the 300 caps per round being continuing for the rest of the rounds, no chances to get invited in this FY. However, any increase in monthly caps may change the possibilities.

If your occupation is PRO-Rata;

Forgot about your EOI and go for increasing points. I am sure no chances in this FY. After that, GOD knows. 


Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

I have 75 points for 262111 190 victoria visa

However i have not claimed the points for current employer as when i applied for acs it was only 2 weeks with my current employer 
Now i am falling 2 months short from claiming 15 points of exp

Can i claim my current employer experience?
My job duties are same but i cant produce reference letter on company's letterhead

This will give me 80 points


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jan 19, 2018)

bb8 said:


> but for me, PTE reading and listening part are really harder than IELTS...but those parts can easily improve, u just need to do more practices, for the writing part in IETLS, I honestly dont know what else I can do...


79 maybe harder but 65 is much easier. PTE 65 equals IELTS 7.


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

Guys anyone have the news on which date will be next round for 189? Also can i expect an invite this time?


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

aswin4PR said:


> Guys anyone have the news on which date will be next round for 189? Also can i expect an invite this time?




Mostly on 7th February.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

aswin4PR said:


> Guys anyone have the news on which date will be next round for 189? Also can i expect an invite this time?


How
Many points you have and job code?


----------



## Sumankarki (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello everyone
I submitted my eoi with 70 points for non pro rata on 29th jan 2018, when can i expect my invitation for 189 or 190 NSW, do you guys have any idea?


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

Sumankarki said:


> Hello everyone
> I submitted my eoi with 70 points for non pro rata on 29th jan 2018, when can i expect my invitation for 189 or 190 NSW, do you guys have any idea?


It is hard to predict this time round unless anyone here is a senior manager of the DHA. It can range from next round to eternity. 

Good luck


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

Arun1981 said:


> How
> Many points you have and job code?


261312 - Developer Programer
EOI: 22-Jan-2018 with 75 points for 189
EOI: 22-Jan-2018 with 80 points for 190 (NSW and Victoria)


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

aswin4PR said:


> 261312 - Developer Programer
> 
> EOI: 22-Jan-2018 with 75 points for 189
> 
> EOI: 22-Jan-2018 with 80 points for 190 (NSW and Victoria)




You should get the invite in upcoming round with 75 points in 189


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

One question I suppose is this. Since 75% of the 186 applications are processed in 7 months, it seems to me that if you are a bit like me, 65 points non pro rata with DOE mid Jan 2018, it may be worth trying to secure a job offer and have the employer nominate. Anyone know of people that have done that?


----------



## rashpal26 (Jul 21, 2017)

Guys , I am newbie here. Created EOI in Nov 2017 at 65 points (261313 - Software engineer) . Which is prorated occupation, and last time 65'rs were picked up in Oct 2017 and the one who created EOI in Apr 2017. I was expecting June -July 2018, but by looking into the size of draws now even this looks remote possibility. 

Any Idea why draw size has been decreased, although targets are same as 2016-17 

Stream and Category	2016-17	2017-18
Skilled Independent	43,990	43,990


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aswin4PR said:


> 261312 - Developer Programer
> EOI: 22-Jan-2018 with 75 points for 189
> EOI: 22-Jan-2018 with 80 points for 190 (NSW and Victoria)


Based on the recent patterns you should get ITA within next round. 

there is a chance to get NSW invitation to apply for NSW nomination earlier than that.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rashpal26 said:


> Guys , I am newbie here. Created EOI in Nov 2017 at 65 points (261313 - Software engineer) . Which is prorated occupation, and last time 65'rs were picked up in Oct 2017 and the one who created EOI in Apr 2017. I was expecting June -July 2018, but by looking into the size of draws now even this looks remote possibility.
> 
> Any Idea why draw size has been decreased, although targets are same as 2016-17
> 
> ...


as of now 65 pointers are not invited... that's just a fact, and it seems DIBP intentionally lowers number of issued ITAs to keep points threshold at 70.


----------



## NeonBlr (Oct 29, 2017)

Dear Experts,

Sugar traces found in dipstick test during medical. Kindly advise will it affect grant or any other issue in visa. Or would CO asks for further test.
Thank you


----------



## harisabbasi86 (Nov 8, 2017)

Dear Members, any idea when will ICT BA reach it’s ceiling for the year.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> as of now 65 pointers are not invited... that's just a fact, and it seems DIBP intentionally lowers number of issued ITAs to keep points threshold at 70.


Fair enough. Does that make 70 the new 65, where 12 months+ is the waiting time?


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

harisabbasi86 said:


> Dear Members, any idea when will ICT BA reach it’s ceiling for the year.


They invite just enough EOIs to make the ceiling last till the last month of the FY which will be June. But the way things are going, they can discontinue anytime!


----------



## yudidude (Dec 5, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Good work  hope we all get our desired results this month
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Venkat,

I have the same points but I filed EOI for Victoria on 31st January, 2018. Hoping for the best.

Udit


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

Seems like the australia is following a great strategy towarda visa invitations. I could see from Immitracker, 
states are inviting 65 and 70 pointers with superior english marks under 190 as the higher pointers are trending inline with 189..

Which means, either you should be a have higher number of points (75+) for 189 or you need to be superior in your english (20 pointers) for 190... So, it is becoming a wild-goose-chase for 65, 70 pointers with competent english...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Y-ME369 said:


> Fair enough. Does that make 70 the new 65, where 12 months+ is the waiting time?


There is some wait, how long, hard to say now.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

aswin4PR said:


> Seems like the australia is following a great strategy towarda visa invitations. I could see from Immitracker,
> states are inviting 65 and 70 pointers with superior english marks under 190 as the higher pointers are trending inline with 189..
> 
> Which means, either you should be a have higher number of points (75+) for 189 or you need to be superior in your english (20 pointers) for 190... So, it is becoming a wild-goose-chase for 65, 70 pointers with competent english...



It might be true however I don't want to agree to that. . I received invitation to apply for nsw nomination with 10 points in English.
I hope and I'm sure that 10 pointers still have chance.
I don't know about 189 anymore as it became bizzare situation there.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aswin4PR said:


> Seems like the australia is following a great strategy towarda visa invitations. I could see from Immitracker,
> states are inviting 65 and 70 pointers with superior english marks under 190 as the higher pointers are trending inline with 189..
> 
> Which means, either you should be a have higher number of points (75+) for 189 or you need to be superior in your english (20 pointers) for 190... So, it is becoming a wild-goose-chase for 65, 70 pointers with competent english...


That's current realities. Although the threshold is being kept high artificially by keeping the rounds small. 

Question is or rather are... would DIBP meet the set quota limits following this strategy? Do they have to fulfil the quota? Would they just lower the quota? :juggle:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mad.cat said:


> It might be true however I don't want to agree to that. . I received invitation to apply for nsw nomination with 10 points in English.
> I hope and I'm sure that 10 pointers still have chance.
> I don't know about 189 anymore as it became bizzare situation there.


I think CEs AZNSCOs are much less popular than ICT ANZSCOs, therefore, CEs have chance to be invited by NSW with 65+5... 

NSW is first of all looking at AZNSCO and points score, then at the rest of the characteristics of applicants... 

as CE you compete with mostly 60+5 pointers, hence you were superior with 65+5 and got invited by NSW.


----------



## raghavbajaj (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi Experts

I want to know if i submit eoi under 190 today, will it effect DOE for 189 category.
I have submitted eoi under 189 on 21/11/17 with 70 points.

Visa 189
ANZCODE: 261313
Degree: 15 points
PTE: 20 points
Age: 30 points
Spouse: 5points
EOI Date: 21/11/2017


----------



## sunkman (Oct 4, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> It might be true however I don't want to agree to that. . I received invitation to apply for nsw nomination with 10 points in English.
> I hope and I'm sure that 10 pointers still have chance.
> I don't know about 189 anymore as it became bizzare situation there.


Same boat mate

I have the same point as well as the same occupation to you, and hope the cut-off point would reduce in following months....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raghavbajaj said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I want to know if i submit eoi under 190 today, will it effect DOE for 189 category.
> I have submitted eoi under 189 on 21/11/17 with 70 points.
> ...


Make a separate EOI for 190, so your 189 will remain unaffected 

Cheers


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Got NSW SS now. Points 75 (with SS) non pro rata

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Got NSW SS now. Points 75 (with SS) non pro rata
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Congratulations.
Did you get invitation so called pre invite or nomination approval?


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Congratulations.
> Did you get invitation so called pre invite or nomination approval?


We refer to your Expression of Interest (EOI) in*SkillSelect*seeking NSW nomination for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.

We are pleased to invite you to apply for NSW nomination for this visa. This invitation is valid for 14 days from the date of this email.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> We refer to your Expression of Interest (EOI) in*SkillSelect*seeking NSW nomination for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.
> 
> We are pleased to invite you to apply for NSW nomination for this visa. This invitation is valid for 14 days from the date of this email.
> 
> ...


This is a preinvite

Cheers


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> This is a preinvite
> 
> Cheers


I see. What's the difference? So is there a second stage of invite? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> I see. What's the difference? So is there a second stage of invite?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


After submitting all the relevant documents to NSW they will take sometime to process your application and then if they are okay with your profile you will receive ITA from skillselect itself for 190 subclass. 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> I see. What's the difference? So is there a second stage of invite?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


You have not been sponsored 
You have just been allowed to submit your application to the state
Now you have 14 days to submit your complete application and upload all the documents for their final verification
You can see the list of what all is required from the NSW website
If i remember correctly you also have to pay the processing charges 

After going through all your application and documents in detail once more, if they still find you an attractive applicant, they will issue you an invite through which you can lodge your application in DIBP

Cheers


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have not been sponsored
> You have just been allowed to submit your application to the state
> Now you have 14 days to submit your complete application and upload all the documents for their final verification
> You can see the list of what all is required from the NSW website
> ...


Detailed information mate.
You are simply awesome! 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have not been sponsored
> You have just been allowed to submit your application to the state
> Now you have 14 days to submit your complete application and upload all the documents for their final verification
> You can see the list of what all is required from the NSW website
> ...


Thanks a lot. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quizzity (Nov 23, 2017)

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au this link is not working for me, anyone facing same issue??
where do we apply for EOI


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Quizzity said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au this link is not working for me, anyone facing same issue??
> where do we apply for EOI


This is where you submit your EOI

https://skillselect.gov.au/skillsel...quest-id=9c98d5ab-ddac-4097-cd46-0380030000f1

Cheers


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

No updates yet in skillselect regarding next round...I hope they haven't closed the gates

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

abin said:


> No updates yet in skillselect regarding next round...I hope they haven't closed the gates
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Exactly, without timely update and the slowdown of invites, it is as though they are winding up or something.


----------



## ismaileltahawy (May 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have not been sponsored
> You have just been allowed to submit your application to the state
> Now you have 14 days to submit your complete application and upload all the documents for their final verification
> You can see the list of what all is required from the NSW website
> ...


are you sure regarding the charges part ? so someone might pay the fees and if the application got rejected after that pre-invite he loses the fees ?


----------



## Simran_1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Anthony88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any chance for a invitation round tonight?
> 
> ...


As per Immitracker... the people who had applied in Aug are being invited now with 70 points ... so u should get in the next month or so.


----------



## hkhweb (Aug 2, 2017)

my point is as below, can anyone let me know for which procinces I can submit EOI?

Anzo : 263111

Age: 30

education : 15

experience: 10 5+years

spouse: 5

English: 0 point

family in Melbourne : Brother Melbourne 0 

total 60 pts + 5 (190 visa)

as far as I know Melbourne will not acceppt English 0 and need 7 per each but I don't know about other provinces...

can someone help and let me know if I can submit in other provinces???(immitracker don't have proper information for my occupation)

Thanks

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bb8 (Jan 20, 2018)

aswin4PR said:


> Seems like the australia is following a great strategy towarda visa invitations. I could see from Immitracker,
> states are inviting 65 and 70 pointers with superior english marks under 190 as the higher pointers are trending inline with 189..
> 
> Which means, either you should be a have higher number of points (75+) for 189 or you need to be superior in your english (20 pointers) for 190... So, it is becoming a wild-goose-chase for 65, 70 pointers with competent english...


Actually, not for accountants, only 80 points (without the 5 points for state nomination) got invited recently.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

aswin4PR said:


> Seems like the australia is following a great strategy towarda visa invitations. I could see from Immitracker,
> states are inviting 65 and 70 pointers with superior english marks under 190 as the higher pointers are trending inline with 189..
> 
> Which means, either you should be a have higher number of points (75+) for 189 or you need to be superior in your english (20 pointers) for 190... So, it is becoming a wild-goose-chase for 65, 70 pointers with competent english...




It's not like that actually. States are inviting anyone regardless of points. I think they care about job codes and the competitions over there. Just 1 person of 55+5 was invited yesterday from NSW and there were some 60+5 invitations on December for Registered Nurse with 10 points in PTE. Selection criteria is totally unknown, but can be said that they can invite anyone, but job has to be rare and competition is less among them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

ismaileltahawy said:


> are you sure regarding the charges part ? so someone might pay the fees and if the application got rejected after that pre-invite he loses the fees ?


Initially they will charge AUD 300 for the initial application.
You will be asked to pay full visa fee when you get actual invitation to apply for visa while you lodge your application for 190 visa.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ismaileltahawy said:


> are you sure regarding the charges part ? so someone might pay the fees and if the application got rejected after that pre-invite he loses the fees ?


It’s not as if he loses the visa application fees, which is paid to the DIBP 

It’s just the sponsorship application fees of $300 which you lose irrespective of whether you are granted the final invite or not

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for January 2018 &gt;&gt;*



Ramramram222 said:


> It's not like that actually. States are inviting anyone regardless of points. I think they care about job codes and the competitions over there. Just 1 person of 55+5 was invited yesterday from NSW and there were some 60+5 invitations on December for Registered Nurse with 10 points in PTE. Selection criteria is totally unknown, but can be said that they can invite anyone, but job has to be rare and competition is less among them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Vic and nsw follow different strategies. 

Nsw strictly invites on anzsco and then points and then points for english and so on. If NSW sends the invite, it will get approved unless something major is wrong with applicant documents or lack of such, 

Vic only uses similar concept for ICT, however, they can refuse even though they have invited applicant to apply for state nomination themselves 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Ramramram222 said:
> 
> 
> > It's not like that actually. States are inviting anyone regardless of points. I think they care about job codes and the competitions over there. Just 1 person of 55+5 was invited yesterday from NSW and there were some 60+5 invitations on December for Registered Nurse with 10 points in PTE. Selection criteria is totally unknown, but can be said that they can invite anyone, but job has to be rare and competition is less among them.
> ...


 Pls based on which azanco code, obviously not the code on dir priority list. I think Dy av dir own special list .they give some occupation preference


----------



## Benjemen (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi,

My EOI was updated and submitted on 1st Dec 2018 for 70 points (189) and 75 points (190).
Occupation: Biomedical Engineer - 2339X

Anyone in the same boat as me in the category (2339X)?
My current visa expires in March 2018, and I am eligible for post-study work visa up to 2020. 

do you think I should apply to extend my visa or wait for the next two rounds?
I need some suggestions and thoughts around this


----------



## AbhijeetAn (Jan 31, 2017)

aswin4PR said:


> Seems like the australia is following a great strategy towarda visa invitations. I could see from Immitracker,
> states are inviting 65 and 70 pointers with superior english marks under 190 as the higher pointers are trending inline with 189..
> 
> Which means, either you should be a have higher number of points (75+) for 189 or you need to be superior in your english (20 pointers) for 190... So, it is becoming a wild-goose-chase for 65, 70 pointers with competent english...


You will surely get the invite in the next round. I was in the same boat as yours. Got 20 through PTE(75 in total) and immediately got the invite in the very next round(on 18th January)


----------



## JGJ (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi....According to my EA assessment, my relevant employment is from January 2013 to March 2017 and I'm still working in the same place, then at the end of January 2018, I completed 5 years of relevant employment. However, in 2015 I didn't work, I was focused on some other studying projects. Thus, my Cover Letters are from January 2013 to 2015 and from 2016 to January 2018. 
Based on this scenario, my agency told me to don't update my EOI considering 5years of experience because when migration invite me, they will need my Cover Letters from my employers to prove my 5 years of experience.

So...my question is: When you are invited, which document you need to show to migration in order to prove 5 years of relevant employment, EA assessment or employers letter??

Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Moncouer said:


> Pls based on which azanco code, obviously not the code on dir priority list. I think Dy av dir own special list .they give some occupation preference


Well, they do follow their list of course. 

However, say 261313 - there are thousands of applicants, with 55+5, 60+5, 65+5 and 70+5... so logically 70+5 get invited right now. 

However, say Mechanics, there rarely more than couple of applicants, so 55+5 are invited... 

The above explanation is valid for NSW.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

JGJ said:


> Hi....According to my EA assessment, my relevant employment is from January 2013 to March 2017 and I'm still working in the same place, then at the end of January 2018, I completed 5 years of relevant employment. However, in 2015 I didn't work, I was focused on some other studying projects. Thus, my Cover Letters are from January 2013 to 2015 and from 2016 to January 2018.
> Based on this scenario, my agency told me to don't update my EOI considering 5years of experience because when migration invite me, they will need my Cover Letters from my employers to prove my 5 years of experience.
> 
> So...my question is: When you are invited, which document you need to show to migration in order to prove 5 years of relevant employment, EA assessment or employers letter??
> ...


You will need to show both. 

Obliviously, periods you did not work can't be claimed. 

You agent is right, that if you continue working for the same employer and in the same role you don't need to re-assess, you will need to provide updated reference letters and latest payslips as evidence of continuous employment.


----------



## yuhejie6 (Nov 7, 2017)

18 Jan result is now updated on SkillSelect. Can't get my head around for 70 points the DoE changed from 21/09/2017 to 13/09/2017??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

yuhejie6 said:


> 18 Jan result is now updated on SkillSelect. Can't get my head around for 70 points the DoE changed from 21/09/2017 to 13/09/2017??


It is not the first time, they have done before, it seems like some EOIs return to the pool while not being converted into a visa lodgement... 

Too bad!


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

Looking like I won't get an invite until June at least with the way the rounds are going


----------



## lightzero009 (Feb 5, 2018)

Is it just better to apply for state nomination in this case? I live in the ACT but would probably be looking for an engineering job in Melb or Syd. I've got 65 but it doesn't seem like it'll be anywhere near that anytime soon.Student visa running out in march


----------



## Gaurzilla (Jul 15, 2017)

mjke1337 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Quite a few people from my team working as QA engineers were invited and successfully applied under Software Engineer.
> 
> ...


It seems designation doesn't matter. What actually matters is the "roles and responsibility" and person should be able to justify the same in documents and verification calls. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

dublinse said:


> Looking like I won't get an invite until June at least with the way the rounds are going


For us 65 pointers, there is no hope at all with the current trend.
Even if you are willing to wait for 2 years.

This whole thing is falling apart! :smash:


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

yuhejie6 said:


> 18 Jan result is now updated on SkillSelect. Can't get my head around for 70 points the DoE changed from 21/09/2017 to 13/09/2017??


Seems like some nutty professor is heading DIBP...what is this....a BIG JOKE....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rrman83 (Aug 14, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for January 2018 &gt;&gt;*



MirandaLi said:


> For us 65 pointers, there is no hope at all with the current trend.
> 
> Even if you are willing to wait for 2 years.
> 
> ...




I can understand that feeling  Try and get 20 points on English if you scored lower. Prepare well for your IELTS or PTE and attempt it again.

I was at 65 points until earlier last month because I scored Band 7 in IELTS back in July. Wrote my PTE last month and scored 79+ in all the sections. My EOI score is now 75 for 261313. (Updated it last month just a couple of days after the last round)

Believe me, your hard work will surely pay off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sukdev.dutt (Dec 19, 2017)

Guys please help me decide what to do. 

There was an issue with my ACS for current employment (5 points deducted for this) still I had 65 points to apply. I applied with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190 on December 21, 2017. But current invitation trend is too high, 70-75 are getting invited (https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil/invitation-round-18-january-2018) for 189. For 190 there is a lower chance as well. (Change to South Australian High Point Sponsorship - 190 visa - Iscah). It was possible in the middle of 2017 where thousands were invited in each round roughly which is down to few hundreds now, they still have a huge backlog. 

At this point, I am really confused whether I should go for review ACS with updated work exp, will get me 5 more points. After May 11, 2018 however I will have valid 7 years of exp thus chance to get 10 points meaning a total of 75 for 189 which has a fair chance. But ACS results are slow to publish meaning I will have to wait a lot longer. Can't really find whats feasible. Please share your ideas whenever possible. 

If I review ACS and get 5 more points immediately. Will they consider 5 years of experience if I continue in this work till May 2018? How ACS access this and how should I proceed.


----------



## Tiger202011 (Jan 17, 2018)

Mad.cat said:


> It might be true however I don't want to agree to that. . I received invitation to apply for nsw nomination with 10 points in English.
> I hope and I'm sure that 10 pointers still have chance.
> I don't know about 189 anymore as it became bizzare situation there.


1. Can you please post your points breakdown because i have same 65 (189) and 70 (190) points as you but still waiting for an invite. 
2. Did you get your final invite yet ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sukdev.dutt said:


> Guys please help me decide what to do.
> 
> There was an issue with my ACS for current employment (5 points deducted for this) still I had 65 points to apply. I applied with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190 on December 21, 2017. But current invitation trend is too high, 70-75 are getting invited (https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil/invitation-round-18-january-2018) for 189. For 190 there is a lower chance as well. (Change to South Australian High Point Sponsorship - 190 visa - Iscah). It was possible in the middle of 2017 where thousands were invited in each round roughly which is down to few hundreds now, they still have a huge backlog.
> 
> ...


If you are a cautious applicant, then go through my thread , the link is given in my signature 
Your question will be answered hopefully 

Cheers


----------



## What3v3r (Feb 1, 2018)

yuhejie6 said:


> 18 Jan result is now updated on SkillSelect. Can't get my head around for 70 points the DoE changed from 21/09/2017 to 13/09/2017??


Hey, what exactly does this date mean? I'm failing to find the answer.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

What3v3r said:


> Hey, what exactly does this date mean? I'm failing to find the answer.


Usually the date of effect in subsequent rounds go to a later date, but this time, it has gone backward to a previous date

So the date of effect which was 21 sep in jan 1 st round should have move to 22sep or any date after that, but has instead moved backward to 13 sep

That’s his dilemma

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

What3v3r said:


> Hey, what exactly does this date mean? I'm failing to find the answer.


we guess, it is due to some EOI returning to the pool after an applicant didn't lodge a visa in 2 months.


----------



## nithin.raghav (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi Experts,

Is it necessary to add your non-migrating immediate family members (parents & sibling of both you and wife) while applying visa. Apart from me and wife who are migrating I have added 6 other members in the list. Will it be an issue, and primarily was it required.? appreciate the response. 

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nithin.raghav said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Is it necessary to add your non-migrating immediate family members (parents & sibling of both you and wife) while applying visa. Apart from me and wife who are migrating I have added 6 other members in the list. Will it be an issue, and primarily was it required.? appreciate the response.
> 
> ...


no.


----------



## What3v3r (Feb 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Usually the date of effect in subsequent rounds go to a later date, but this time, it has gone backward to a previous date
> 
> So the date of effect which was 21 sep in jan 1 st round should have move to 22sep or any date after that, but has instead moved backward to 13 sep
> 
> ...


But what does this date actually mean? Does it mean that the last person who was invited had his EOI filled on that day?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Gaurzilla said:


> It seems designation doesn't matter. What actually matters is the "roles and responsibility" and person should be able to justify the same in documents and verification calls. Please correct me if I am wrong.




You are right. Title can be any, but duties are critical to match of ones anzsco 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saffateacher (Nov 8, 2017)

Tasmania 489


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarvarme (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi Guys,


One suggestion needed.. please help..

I had submitted a single eoi for 261313 code in Nov 2017 with 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190.. 
I got the invitation in Dec 2017 for 190.. I had a change of mind and I didn't want to apply for 190..so as the email stated if it is not acknowledged within 14days then it will be auto rejected.. 

Now I have gained 5more points by completing 3years in Australia in Jan 2018..that gives me a good chance to get 189 with 75 points.. Hopefully in tonight's round..

So the questions I have are

1. As I had already been issued an invitation for 190. Is the system going to treat it as "already issued and rejected by applicant" and not going to send it again even if it is for 189 or will they distinguish it between 190 and 189 ?

2. If no, should I update it and remove 190 and keep 189 alone to avoid getting 190 again. Are they going to issue another 190 on the same eoi or will they consider the same eoi only for 189?

3. If yes, should I withdraw or suspend it and apply a fresh one with only 189 with 75 points?

Thanks in advance 


Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

sarvarme said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> One suggestion needed.. please help..
> ...




Why don’t you consider keeping both the EOI’s until you get selected in 189 with 75 points. And once you receive the invite for 189, just withdraw your 190 EOI.


----------



## sarvarme (Oct 5, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> Why don’t you consider keeping both the EOI’s until you get selected in 189 with 75 points. And once you receive the invite for 189, just withdraw your 190 EOI.


Thanks for the reply.. I just want to be sure that I won't get 190 invite again.. 

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sarvarme said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> One suggestion needed.. please help..
> ...




1. No (you never got nominated so your eoi is in tact) 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarvarme (Oct 5, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> 1. No (you never got nominated so your eoi is in tact)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Andrew.. 

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sarvarme said:


> Thanks Andrew..
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


All the best!


----------



## yudidude (Dec 5, 2017)

I received my pre-invite for Victoria today. I submitted the EOI with 75 points on 31st Jan, 2018 for 261313. Can someone please help me with the next steps?


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

yudidude said:


> I received my pre-invite for Victoria today. I submitted the EOI with 75 points on 31st Jan, 2018 for 261313. Can someone please help me with the next steps?


Congratulation.

You can check in newbienz Pr journey thread. They were just discussing this topic.

Link
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...gle-page-ranking-journey-65.html#post13984706


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Will there be a round tonight?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

kumarv2017 said:


> Will there be a round tonight?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




There is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Hopefully yes....and wishing it be a large one...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

abin said:


> Hopefully yes....and wishing it be a large one...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




I also want to stay hopeful but past few months have made it really difficult to try...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

kumarv2017 said:


> I also want to stay hopeful but past few months have made it really difficult to try...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We all in the same boat....either sinking or floating....not sure

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

Any news???

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

No news...seems this round is also fished out or is similar to previous rounds...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

Usually by what time will the round start?


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

12 am Canberra time

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vishalM (Nov 16, 2017)

I got invite today , 189, 75 points , Software Programmer.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Eoi date???

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Seems like this time also...for 75 pointers...less invites

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

vishalm said:


> i got invite today , 189, 75 points , software programmer.


doe?


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Only one invite today?


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

Has anyone from 26111 category got the invite today?


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Only one invite today?


All are posting on February thread. Go check there 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Mad.cat said:
> 
> 
> > Only one invite today?
> ...


 The link for February thread


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Got 190 Victoria pre invite
75 points for job code 262111
Eoi date 23 jan 2018


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Link to Feb 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> All are posting on February thread. Go check there
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Got invite for 189 today... 261312, 75 points


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

aswin4PR said:


> Got invite for 189 today... 261312, 75 points


Congrats

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

aswin4PR said:


> Usually by what time will the round start?


What are your tips for PTE 79+ ?


----------



## texx.ronn (Jan 15, 2018)

Invited. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kapkap07 (May 9, 2016)

combatant said:


> What are your tips for PTE 79+ ?


Check out E2L PTE channel on YouTube. It was really helpful to find a logical structure for all the sections. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## eng_bilal85 (Feb 7, 2018)

hope sp


----------



## sarvarme (Oct 5, 2017)

Got invite for 189 today with 75 points for 261313.. eoi was updated from 70 to 75 points just 2 days back.. Hopefully this round has cleared 75 point holders and 70 pointers may start getting invitations.. 

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

sarvarme said:


> Got invite for 189 today with 75 points for 261313.. eoi was updated from 70 to 75 points just 2 days back.. Hopefully this round has cleared 75 point holders and 70 pointers may start getting invitations..
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk




You got 189 invite just now?
That’s weird. Round was took place about 15 hours ago.congratz buddy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SanAjay (Feb 7, 2018)

Dear Friends 
Was thinking if there is any chances for an invite for 60 points - plumber General? If the invitations are going for higher pointers, then tradesmen with lower points will loose points waiting and it's very hard for them to high in English tests. So if DIPB has put a criteria stating minimum 60points required to be invited, and people with higher points are getting invites only does not seem realistic and also the date of effect doe is no longer meaningful as it says that earlier date of effect will receive invite earlier. Please is there anyone who can help me overcome this dilemma ??


----------



## keshannilanga (Jan 21, 2018)

I think the best thing to do is to move to 489 visa as Im having 60 for 189. What do you think guys?


----------



## sarvarme (Oct 5, 2017)

Anyone has any idea about the last eoi submission month for which 189 invitation were cleared in yesterday's round ? 

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## visionau2017 (Sep 2, 2017)

What is the link for february thread

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1387026

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny19 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Need your suggestions for applying for Australian PR under 190 category*

Hello All,

I am new to this forum and I am looking for suggestions on applying for 190 for Australia.

Currently I have 65 points and with the current trend I don't think it is not a good idea to apply for 180 instead I am planning to apply for 190 where I will get extra 5 points. I am not sure if I get the invitation for 70 points in 190 category. Please find below my points breakdown and suggest if it is worth to go for 190

Points Breakdown:
ANZSCO - 261313
Age 34 years: 25 points
Education: 15 points
Exp 12 years: 15 points
English : 10 points [ I am trying to get 20 points in English]

Thanks in advance,
Danny


----------



## ksuresh209 (Sep 15, 2017)

*Pre- invite-190-nsw*

Hi All,

If I get a Pre-Invite from NSW, Can I check the same in the skill select? 
Or is that we get the Pre Invite only through email??

Please confirm, as my agent has given his email id in the skill select?

Regards,

Suresh


----------



## sinahbt (Nov 18, 2017)

ksuresh209 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If I get a Pre-Invite from NSW, Can I check the same in the skill select?
> Or is that we get the Pre Invite only through email??
> ...


It only comes via Email. You'll see nothing in your EOI until you have accepted the pre-invite, paid 300 dollars and are approved by NSW for the sponsorship.


----------



## poojarajjha-29 (Nov 27, 2017)

Will a 60 pointer in 189 will ever get an invite ? 

I have 65 points for 190 as well (Software Engineer):eyebrows:

waiting :noidea:


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

poojarajjha-29 said:


> Will a 60 pointer in 189 will ever get an invite ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry to say that but chances are very rare to get an invite under 189 with the score of 65 or less in this financial year.
Even with 65 points under 190, chances are very less to get a pre-invite for Software engineer job code. If you reach upto 70/75, then there is good chance.


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

I heard they reached the ceiling or something last year March. March is not far this year. So how is the invites different from last year...


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> I heard they reached the ceiling or something last year March. March is not far this year. So how is the invites different from last year...



They are far away from reaching the ceiling this year, but for some unknown reasons DIBP has reduced the invites in last 3 months (600
per month). 
No one knows if this is going to be like this or get reduced further or it will return to normal count of around 2000 per month.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

poojarajjha-29 said:


> Will a 60 pointer in 189 will ever get an invite ?
> 
> I have 65 points for 190 as well (Software Engineer):eyebrows:
> 
> waiting :noidea:


No chance with 60 points for this financial year (June to June). It's becoming very difficult to get an invite these days.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

poojarajjha-29 said:


> Will a 60 pointer in 189 will ever get an invite ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Negative. According to the current trend never. Sorry for making you upset but its the bitter truth. 
Somehow you have to increase your points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sravan0500 (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi guys.... Raised EOI on dec 22 with 65 points for 189 and 70 for NSW.... for production engineer
Any guess... Whn i can get invitation??


----------



## nirmal1988 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I am drafting my EOI, awaiting wife's assessment results.
My points should be 75 for 189.
What are my chances currently.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

nirmal1988 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As per ongoing trend, with 75 points you should get the invitation within 2 rounds.


----------



## craigravi (Jan 9, 2018)

No invite... 

====================
261313

75 points/75+5 pts - 189/190
EOI date - 16 FEB 2018


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

craigravi said:


> No invite...
> 
> ====================
> 261313
> ...


keep checking... check your EOI. Don't lose hope. I think you shall get it today.


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

chi204 said:


> keep checking... check your EOI. Don't lose hope. I think you shall get it today.


or maybe you will get in next round. Cheers


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

austaspirant said:


> or maybe you will get in next round. Cheers



You will get the invite in next round for sure. DIBP cutoff date is 1 week before the invitation round. If the invite happened today (21st Feb), then people who submitted their EOI by 14th Feb will be eligible for this round invitation.


----------



## Danny19 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hello All,

I have 65 points for 189 and I know with the current trend it is hard to get an invitation unless I have 75 points.

My consultant is asking me to file the EOI with 65 points and says once I get additional 10 points I can update the invitation otherwise I will be left behind in the invitation queue it seems.

I assumed the effective date of my EOI will be the date on which the latest update has been made and it will not be based on the initial EOI submission, am I correct?

What difference it makes if I submit the EOI when I get 75 points instead of submitting the EOI with 75 points?

Please suggest .

Thanks in advance
Danny
------------------------------
Points Breakdown:
ANZSCO - 261313
Age 34 years: 25 points
Education: 15 points
Exp 12 years: 15 points
English : 10 points [ I am trying to get 20 points in English]


----------



## visionau2017 (Sep 2, 2017)

Can anybody share the february link

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Danny19 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have 65 points for 189 and I know with the current trend it is hard to get an invitation unless I have 75 points.
> 
> ...


Even my agent said so, after lil surfing found that it's based on doe and not submission date. DOE will definitely change when point changes. But no harm in submitting EOI. You can update to 75 once u get ur desired score in PTE.


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Danny19 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All,
> ...


Submission date is the same as date of effect. If you update your eoi, date of updation changes, but invites are sent out based on date of submission. It is good to get into the queue by submitting the eoi and keep on updating it as needed.


----------



## craigravi (Jan 9, 2018)

Danny19 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have 65 points for 189 and I know with the current trend it is hard to get an invitation unless I have 75 points.
> 
> ...


I recently went through the same process of updating my EOI from 65 to 75 and my EOI date changed. Didn't get the invite for 02/21 round so I think it changed my position in the queue.

================
ANZSCO - 261313
EOI Submitted: 15/5/2017
EOI Updated: 16/2/2018
189 75/190 80


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> purnamani1 said:
> 
> 
> > Danny19 said:
> ...


No , I am Quite sure about this. Our position changes , date of submission is not taken into account. When points are updated date of effect changes.


----------



## Sravan0500 (Jan 19, 2018)

An award or qualification recognised by the relevant assessing authority for your nominated skilled occupation

Does any one know... How to claim points for above?? 
Please suggest


----------



## jamesbng (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi,

I applied for both 189 and 190(NSW) in a single EOI.
But, I missed 190 invite as I didn't check my spam mails. It got expired too - checked it only after 3 months, my bad time.

It would be helpful to me if somebody clarifies:

whether I can create new EOI for 190-NSW?
whether 189 in my first EOI is still valid and will be considered for future rounds.

Thanks.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

jamesbng said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for both 189 and 190(NSW) in a single EOI.
> But, I missed 190 invite as I didn't check my spam mails. It got expired too - checked it only after 3 months, my bad time.
> ...


would be great if you could tell us what the subject line was for the email and then senders email address.. so we can add it to the appropriate allow list xD

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbng (Apr 21, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> would be great if you could tell us what the subject line was for the email and then senders email address.. so we can add it to the appropriate allow list xD
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I got the email from - [email protected] with subject 'Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa'.

I hope somebody would reply to my original query.


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

Hi Guyz,

I have lodged EOI with 70 points for 261313 yesterday for PR 189 and with 75 points for NSW and VIC. Any idea how long it will take to get an invitation for PR 189? I have seen the invite rounds for January and February for PR189, not more than 75 persons are invited in each round. 

any opinions?

Thanks


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I have lodged EOI with 70 points for 261313 yesterday for PR 189 and with 75 points for NSW and VIC. Any idea how long it will take to get an invitation for PR 189? I have seen the invite rounds for January and February for PR189, not more than 75 persons are invited in each round.
> 
> ...


With the current round of 300 invitations, you might not get the invitation untill July 2018. No one can predict if the number of invitations are going to be increased this financial year.
Better you apply for 190 as soon you receive invite for the same, that would be your best bet looking at the current scenario.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

dheerajsharma said:


> With the current round of 300 invitations, you might not get the invitation untill July 2018. No one can predict if the number of invitations are going to be increased this financial year.
> Better you apply for 190 as soon you receive invite for the same, that would be your best bet looking at the current scenario.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I agree, from november I haven't seen even 300 invitations. I am in for PR189 but looking at the long wait time I have to go for PR190. I want to know going to PR190 will be a risk, considering we have only limited to one state for job scope or wait for PR 189  

opinions are welcome.


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> I agree, from november I haven't seen even 300 invitations. I am in for PR189 but looking at the long wait time I have to go for PR190. I want to know going to PR190 will be a risk, considering we have only limited to one state for job scope or wait for PR 189
> 
> opinions are welcome.


It is better to have something than nothing.
My points are 70 with DOE 31st October 2017 for 189.
Got 190 invitation to apply on 23rd November and waited another 60 days for 189 before finally applying for 190 NSW only.
Effectively I waited for around 3 months to move the 70 cut off for only 1 day.
Now I'm at peace that at least I have something. 
I have also suspended my 189 EOI as it won't be any use to me now and I don't want to spoil anyone's chances as I know how much does it matter to someone to get invitation.
I would suggest to weight your options and decide.
If you are ready to wait for a year (6 months for invite and another 6 months for grant) 189 will be good.
IT jobs are evenly scattered around Australia and with mostly in Sydney, so NSW 190 visa won't effect IT professionals much.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

dheerajsharma said:


> It is better to have something than nothing.
> My points are 70 with DOE 31st October 2017 for 189.
> Got 190 invitation to apply on 23rd November and waited another 60 days for 189 before finally applying for 190 NSW only.
> Effectively I waited for around 3 months to move the 70 cut off for only 1 day.
> ...


Thanks mate, Your reply really does makes sense. I cant wait for another one year, So in that case NSW PR190 is the best bet right? as IT opportunities are good in NSW (Sydney). Thatswhat you meant right?


----------



## sunitaaggarwal (Feb 7, 2017)

Hello everyone, I just explored the option of 189 visa for accountant category. I am getting 65 marks including Pte 10 marks and partner 5 marks. I would like to know what are the chances of getting an invite. 

I am CA , what will the points in education category -10 or 15. 

Pls let me know if work ex is 7 yrs 2 months then what is the points for this. 
I am new and request experts to reply pls


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sunitaaggarwal said:


> Hello everyone, I just explored the option of 189 visa for accountant category. I am getting 65 marks including Pte 10 marks and partner 5 marks. I would like to know what are the chances of getting an invite.
> 
> I am CA , what will the points in education category -10 or 15.
> 
> ...


Give your points table 

Cheers


----------



## sunitaaggarwal (Feb 7, 2017)

Age 32: 30 
Ex : 7 yrs :10
Pte:10 point
Education : CA : 10 point 
Partner :5 point


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sunitaaggarwal said:


> Age 32: 30
> Ex : 7 yrs :10
> Pte:10 point
> Education : CA : 10 point
> Partner :5 point


With 7 years and 2 months of valid experience you will get another 10 points

Cheers


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Thanks mate, Your reply really does makes sense. I cant wait for another one year, So in that case NSW PR190 is the best bet right? as IT opportunities are good in NSW (Sydney). Thatswhat you meant right?


Yes that's what I meant.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunitaaggarwal (Feb 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> sunitaaggarwal said:
> 
> 
> > Age 32: 30
> ...


I thought that 5-7 year of exp have 10 marks and 8-10 have 15 marks. 
So for work ex I get total of 20 marks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sunitaaggarwal said:


> I thought that 5-7 year of exp have 10 marks and 8-10 have 15 marks.
> So for work ex I get total of 20 marks


For 3 years to less then 5 years you get 5 points
For 5years to less then 8 years you get 10 points
For More then 8 years you get 15 points

Cheers


----------



## sunitaaggarwal (Feb 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> sunitaaggarwal said:
> 
> 
> > I thought that 5-7 year of exp have 10 marks and 8-10 have 15 marks.
> ...


Yes thanks , including that I got 65 marks. 
What are the chances of getting invite for accountant category


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sunitaaggarwal said:


> Yes thanks , including that I got 65 marks.
> What are the chances of getting invite for accountant category


I don’t predict invites

Cheers


----------



## sunitaaggarwal (Feb 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> sunitaaggarwal said:
> 
> 
> > Yes thanks , including that I got 65 marks.
> ...


No prediction required, just wanted to know the cut off for that category. I somewhere read that even with 70 points people are. It getting invites or waiting period is high. There might be many in this group in the same boat, just wanted to know the experience


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

sunitaaggarwal said:


> No prediction required, just wanted to know the cut off for that category. I somewhere read that even with 70 points people are. It getting invites or waiting period is high. There might be many in this group in the same boat, just wanted to know the experience



Check DIBP website to know the cutoff and read old posts in this thread.


----------



## sunitaaggarwal (Feb 7, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> sunitaaggarwal said:
> 
> 
> > No prediction required, just wanted to know the cut off for that category. I somewhere read that even with 70 points people are. It getting invites or waiting period is high. There might be many in this group in the same boat, just wanted to know the experience
> ...


Ok thanks


----------



## SanAjay (Feb 7, 2018)

Dear friends 
Please can someone help me out as I want get my skills asssesed. I have done double major in Degree in Tourism Studies and Economics and I have experience working in the tourism industry as a products and database çonsultant. Please can you advise me on what code I should be able to to get my skills assessment. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nirmal1988 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Submitted my EOI today. But did not get any email confirmation saying its submitted.
Is it normal ?


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

nirmal1988 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Submitted my EOI today. But did not get any email confirmation saying its submitted.
> Is it normal ?


Yea normal. Just check in correspondent tao, it should appear as submitted under status and about points claimed.


----------



## nirmal1988 (Jan 8, 2018)

tashilay said:


> Yea normal. Just check in correspondent tao, it should appear as submitted under status and about points claimed.


Thanks!


----------



## sunitaaggarwal (Feb 7, 2017)

Can anyone help me in finding good agent for immigration to australia. i am having 70 points on my own and staying in mumbai


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

sunitaaggarwal said:


> Can anyone help me in finding good agent for immigration to australia. i am having 70 points on my own and staying in mumbai


Apply on your own if you are sure of 70 points don't go for agent. 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunitaaggarwal (Feb 7, 2017)

subhasamaran said:


> Apply on your own if you are sure of 70 points don't go for agent.
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


does that mean 70 points are sufficient?


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

sunitaaggarwal said:


> does that mean 70 points are sufficient?


It depends on your occupation 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## wasimfiros (Dec 20, 2017)

So how about 2313?


----------



## wasimfiros (Dec 20, 2017)

261313


----------



## sunitaaggarwal (Feb 7, 2017)

subhasamaran said:


> It depends on your occupation
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


its accountant


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

sunitaaggarwal said:


> its accountant


You need 85 points go to ischa.com and chk

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> You need 85 points go to ischa.com and chk
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


Iscah

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## spshah (Mar 20, 2018)

*189 and 190*

Hello,

I have applied EOI for 189 with 70 pts and 190 with 75 pts for NSW on 9th March.

When can I expect Invitation?

Thanks


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

*Invitation Number*

The only reason for the increased points, say from 65 to 75, is a less number of ITA's per round. ITA's used to be around 2000 - 3000 per round before Oct/Nov 2017. But now they only send ITA to 300 applicants. This is simply not understandable.

Anyone can tell what is the actual reason behind the reduced number of ITA's per round?


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Dimenssionless said:


> The only reason for the increased points, say from 65 to 75, is a less number of ITA's per round. ITA's used to be around 2000 - 3000 per round before Oct/Nov 2017. But now they only send ITA to 300 applicants. This is simply not understandable.
> 
> Anyone can tell what is the actual reason behind the reduced number of ITA's per round?


Its still a mystery...the only factor that evolved after so much of discussions could possibly be the new NZ stream...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

abin said:


> Its still a mystery...the only factor that evolved after so much of discussions could possibly be the new NZ stream...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


What's that and how long it's likely to be same?


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

The other reason is ruling party says immigration to stop to save JOBS for natives I used to hear the Australian radio these days and since they can not stop completely so their reduced the intake to a very low figure say 300 to 600 per month from 2000-3000 usually


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

Dimenssionless said:


> The only reason for the increased points, say from 65 to 75, is a less number of ITA's per round. ITA's used to be around 2000 - 3000 per round before Oct/Nov 2017. But now they only send ITA to 300 applicants. This is simply not understandable.
> 
> Anyone can tell what is the actual reason behind the reduced number of ITA's per round?





abin said:


> Its still a mystery...the only factor that evolved after so much of discussions could possibly be the new NZ stream...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Well I just read somewhere on the following website that " the invitation numbers are reduced from November to about March to allow the Australian school leavers to enter the market place." It was answered by Scott Casey. Search his name and you will read it.

https://www.quora.com/Will-I-get-Au...nts-with-the-EOI-date-in-the-2nd-October-2017


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> What's that and how long it's likely to be same?


Yes "for how long" is the only question we must be concerned. I am pretty much confident that this is not permanent but no one know how long. Because if this is going to be for a long then we will not only be facing the problems for ITA or immigration visa (as we currently are facing) but also the job saturation inside Australia.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dimenssionless said:


> Well I just read somewhere on the following website that " the invitation numbers are reduced from November to about March to allow the Australian school leavers to enter the market place." It was answered by Scott Casey. Search his name and you will read it.
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Will-I-get-Au...nts-with-the-EOI-date-in-the-2nd-October-2017


This is plain B.S.
Is it the first time in Australian history that school leavers will enter the market place ?

It happens every year and yet the number of invites were always in 1000 per round at least till April May and then they would taper off to reflect the year end shortage of available slots

This year the reason for drastically curtailed invites from such an early date are 2 fold

1. NZ stream taking a huge chunk of 189 available slots
2. Honourable Ministers directions to reduce the backlog of pending applications

It Would be interesting to know the answer from the department under freedom of information act, as to actually how many visas have been granted in the FY under various heads till date

Cheers


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

newbienz said:


> This is plain B.S.
> Is it the first time in Australian history that school leavers will enter the market place ?
> 
> It happens every year and yet the number of invites were always in 1000 per round at least till April May and then they would taper off to reflect the year end shortage of available slots
> ...


newbienz, for the point no. 2 if they have the directions to reduce the backlog of pending applications it must likely not either effect the ITA number for the 75 points OR 65 points. I mean the score stays on 75 and they are reducing the ITA's to only 300 per round? This does not clear anything but they are just taking the high scored applicants and not attending the backlog. The back log is accumulating like a hell fire.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dimenssionless said:


> newbienz, for the point no. 2 if they have the directions to reduce the backlog of pending applications it must likely not either effect the ITA number for the 75 points OR 65 points. I mean the score stays on 75 and they are reducing the ITA's to only 300 per round? This does not clear anything but they are just taking the high scored applicants and not attending the backlog. The back log is accumulating like a hell fire.


It may not be visible to you, as only a very small portion of all the visas issued get reflected on the forum

I am sure that the numbers of pending visa applications will come down drastically by the year end

There is no way it can happen that despite such low invites the number of backlog can increase 

Cheers


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

*Expiry of IELTS*



newbienz said:


> It may not be visible to you, as only a very small portion of all the visas issued get reflected on the forum
> 
> I am sure that the numbers of pending visa applications will come down drastically by the year end
> 
> ...


The only problem with the waiting time in current situation is that the expiry of IELTS


----------



## Aawash (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi everyone..I have lodged an eoi for 189 for category 233211 on January 2018 with 70 points but still haven’t been invited by the skillselect. Later I applied for state sponsored 190 visa subclass and I have been invited by the nsw government for pr visa application. I currently live in Sydney and have completed masters in engineering management. However currently i don’t have a job here now in civil engineering industry. The 60 days invitation by nsw is nearing its deadline after 3 weeks. So my questions are- 1. Do you guys think I should go for the 190 subclass now or still wait for 189( which might take time based on current trends) 2. Is current relevant employment a prerequisite for 190 visa subclass? If I don’t have relevant employment now, will it affect my visa outcome? Many thanks all


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

Aawash said:


> Hi everyone..I have lodged an eoi for 189 for category 233211 on January 2018 with 70 points but still haven’t been invited by the skillselect. Later I applied for state sponsored 190 visa subclass and I have been invited by the nsw government for pr visa application. I currently live in Sydney and have completed masters in engineering management. However currently i don’t have a job here now in civil engineering industry. The 60 days invitation by nsw is nearing its deadline after 3 weeks. So my questions are- 1. Do you guys think I should go for the 190 subclass now or still wait for 189( which might take time based on current trends) 2. Is current relevant employment a prerequisite for 190 visa subclass? If I don’t have relevant employment now, will it affect my visa outcome? Many thanks all




What are you waiting for? Lodge the 190 application ASAP. 189 is a lottery ticket unless you have 80 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

I am a network and security professional having 6.5 years of exp. I am getting 70 points. Should i apply for : 
Computer Network and Systems Engineer(263111) or ICT Security Specialist(262112).
My points will be 75 in April 2019. Please suggest how to proceed and do I stand a chance with 70 points?


----------

